# Greece - One photo per... post



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios panoramic view* again








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Airport Elefptherios Venizelos, Athens*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, East Maceconia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elati, Thessaly*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Bridge of Arta, Ipirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos Beach, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos skyline, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagorochoria, Pindos*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aley in Myconos, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

Yiassou re File Christo.

Eimai Ellinas ego or Beyond 1000.

Tous stelno olous tou moderators sto giero dialo. I love your pictures of Greece. My wife was going trelles for your shots. We have a house west of Korintho in Vrahati by the beach. Were are you from? PM me if you wish. Btw please join Skyscraperforums.com and Allaboutskyscrapers.com Myself and Daquan13 are there. Please post all of your beautiful pictures from Ellada.

Yiasou file


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ From Athens pal! ...and thanks a lot!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Korinthos, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asklipiou str. - Trikala, Thessaly*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia, Dodecannese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Road to Preveza - Aktio Tunnel*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck Beach - Zakynthos, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria City & its Lake, Ipirus*








from flickr


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice pics. I last visited Greece in 1988. I spent a week on Mykonos among other places. It's time for the 2nd visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Taygetos, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses port, Spetses island*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilini town, ****** island*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova town, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aley in Mesta town, Chios island*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traffic in Pyrgos city, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marketplace - Mantoudi town, Evia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of Minoan Palace, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houses in Kozani, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elefhterias square - Lamia, Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andros town - Andros, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala center, East Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karpathos town - Karpathos, Dodecannese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Aitoliko, West Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Epidauros ancient Amphitheatre, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

hahhaha christos you're crazy you're going to cover every village and city in Greece ,thanks for the photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Greece has a lot wonderful places SouthernEuropean, and i going to show some of them here . Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fountain on Erinis Square - Komotini, Thrace*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

neorion said:


> I reiterate, Florina in Ipirus? WRONG INFO = tacky and amateurish
> 
> Now mind your own business. Got your skates on sissy-queen Leafy? :lol:
> 
> This is for you


For your opinion i did make a big mistake. hno: Florina it is in Macedonia, so?
In map it is vey close to "borders" of Ipirus, Pindos e.t.c. RELAX!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

nice.. komotini is a very strange city... the number of students in the university might be bigger than the local people's :nuts:


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

neorion said:


> Florina in Ipirus Christos? hno:
> 
> Very amateurish and tacky presentation. look at the other users and the way they're presenting their countries, a location map, a little info, reat pics not just any ol'pic and NO poor, obvious mistakes.


These were beautiful photos and a great montage of a wonderful country where I have a summer home and you just felt you needed to stick your STINKING ASS in here and tell us your JERK opinion. You want to see maps, then get yourself an Atlas, find Greece and look up the places where they are. Maybe you can get a geography lesson and raise your stupid I.Q. to acceptable levels. 

Show us some of your work so I can get in there and pick the KRaP out of it myself dumbass!

:bash: hno:


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Oh please, did you have to rear your ugly face and everything else in here again. I was sickened the first time. And you have the nerve to call someone else a stinking ass, haha get a griip dude. BTW, my geography is exemplary. I suggested it for the benefit of others. IMO pics are very average, bordering on shit, (mis)spelling is deplorable (Epirus not Ipirus) and info is misleading, but whatever. 

Back to topic!!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

neorion said:


> Oh please, did you have to rear your ugly face and everything else in here again. I was sickened the first time. And you have the nerve to call someone else a stinking ass, haha get a griip dude. BTW, my geography is exemplary. I suggested it for the benefit of others. IMO pics are very average, bordering on shit, (mis)spelling is deplorable (Epirus not Ipirus) and info is misleading, but whatever.
> 
> Back to topic!!


I really feel sorry for you little boy. Do you have short-man syndrome because all you do is slam and criticize others.

How dare you complain about the pics Christos has posted? What the **** have you done? This thread has reached multiple pages and nobody has compalined yet except YOU. Did you miss your dosage of valium today? Is that it?

Seriously, you really have two choices here:

1) Either STFU and don't participate if you don't like what Christos is doing, or,
2) Start your own thread and show everyone how good you are at showcasing a country.

Either way, vouloseto! You are not welcome here.

And lastly, STFU about the (mis)spelling. Have you ever ONCE considered the fact that english may not be Christos' first language? Let me see you write (and spell) perfect Greek using Greek letters. 

Let's see you arrogant prick! Show us!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Greekz rule keep goin guys ahahahah :shifty:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata city, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina town, Lemnos island*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egnatia road near Grevena, Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

neorion said:


> Oh please, did you have to rear your ugly face and everything else in here again. I was sickened the first time. And you have the nerve to call someone else a stinking ass, haha get a griip dude. BTW, my geography is exemplary. I suggested it for the benefit of others. IMO pics are very average, bordering on shit, (mis)spelling is deplorable (Epirus not Ipirus) and info is misleading, but whatever.
> 
> Back to topic!!


What was the topic before you derailed it you shit. As long as you write crap I'll dump on you again and again. Get lost.

Go Christo kai ferai pio poles fotographies. Esai mangas!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serres city, Macedonia*








from airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marathon Lake and its dam, Attica*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkas town center - Lefkas, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Road only for bicycles - Karditsa, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ano Drimonas (upper drimonas) - near Agrinio, West central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa town - Paros, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos city center - Kos, Dodecannese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mainalo, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Artemisio, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monemvasia, Peloponnese*








from panoramo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wall painting - Trikala, Thessaly*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ouranopolis, Halkidiki*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limenas port (Thassos town) Thassos island*








from panoramio


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Wall painting - Trikala, Thessaly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the first moment i thought it is real :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yeap, a lot of people... :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagada town, Chios island*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos view, Cyclades*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront avenue in Karystos town, South Evia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Dodoni, Epirus*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotronas town - Mani, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

The last two are stunning, love the second one especially, with those impresive mountains.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eretria town, South Evia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Achillion, Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oitylo town - West Mani, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi city, Thrace*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nea Peramos (New Peramos) - near Kavala, East Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I really MUST visit Greece ASAP!!!


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

> Mykonos view, Cyclades


This one is very nice. It wants you to make holidays there :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kassandra - Halkidiki, Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Kerion - Zakynthos island, Eptanese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress - Nafplio, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Stefan88 said:


> Mirtos Beach, Kefalonia. Taken by me last week



It's simply stunning!! What a beautiful country!!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Greece looks great !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, cmoonflyer :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice pics Christos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome  ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachtos Lake - near Arta, Epirus*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala city night view, Thessaly*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kilkis city, Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaiafas lake, Peloponnese**before august's fire hno:*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Square in Kalavrita town, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of E75 Highway (few km outside Thessaloniki) Central Macedonia*
>>>








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Sithonia - Halkidiki, East Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*A beautiful old house (St. George town) Chios island*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old Trikeri - Pelio, Thessaly*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tinos port - Tinos island, Cyclades*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leros island, Dodecannese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs of Saint Nikolaos - Patra, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kos city - Kos island, Dodecannese*








from panoramio


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

smashing photos mate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wind Generators - near Leonidio, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse - Alexandroupoli city, Thrace*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agia Anna (Saint Anne), North Evia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka beach area - few kiliometres from Tolo, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mericha - Kythnos island, cyclades*








from panoramio


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Leros island, Dodecannese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karystos town, South Evia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wind-mill - Paros island, Cyclades*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Xylocastro (=Castle from goods), Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Greek architecture is famous for its simplicity of line and form.

Quite different from India, where we like to decorate everything in a multiplicity of shapes and colours.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

(click on the image to see gallery)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing pics rick123 as always :cheers: Thanks kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi town - Andros island, Cyclades*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Panaitoliko, West Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Filiatra town, West Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos island*








from panoramio


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Filiatra town, East Peloponnese*


Sorry, but I think it is on West...


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Loutraki, Peloponnese perfecture*








The city of bottled water. And it's very nice!
+ Corinth Channel
(from flickr)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rick123 said:


> Sorry, but I think it is on West...


Yeap :lol: I changed... Thanks rick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalki island, Dodecannese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Amarynthos, South Evia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kampos old house, Chios island*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tyrnavos square, Thessaly*








from panoramio


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Beautiful country :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci beaucoup :cheers:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Everybody is thirsty here  :cheers:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Merci beaucoup :cheers:


De rien 

I'm already go to Crete, but never to Greece. Crete is a pretty island !



rick123 said:


> Everybody is thirsty here  :cheers:


Yeah


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rick123 said:


> Everybody is thirsty here  :cheers:


:yes:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Let's drink this:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*ATH - PART 4*
Linked to the thread post.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! ^^

*Saint Nektarios church - Aigina island, Attica region*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City Hall - Iraklio city, Crete*








from panoramio


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

Greece is definitely my next foreign trip.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Greece is a beautiful country. I'll definitely visit it some day.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Come to see the beauty of Greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli center view - Syros island, Cyclades*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli bay - Kefallonia, Eptanese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Finikoundas area, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Drastis - Corfu (Kerkyra), Eptanese*








from panoramio


----------



## lefteris-3 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrachos Beach-Preveza,Epirus*


----------



## michiel_ (Jun 29, 2007)

Sifnos!










Visit http://www.flickr.com/photos/michiel92/ for more ''Greece'' pictures! =D


----------



## lefteris-3 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Bridge of Rio-Antirio,West Greece*


----------



## michiel_ (Jun 29, 2007)

The harbor in Ermoupolis, Syros.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/michiel92/2714246634/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice! 
Lefteris i cannot see your pics


----------



## michiel_ (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks! The pic was taken by me last week in Greece! =D Visit my Flickr for more! http://www.flickr.com/photos/michiel92/
I can't see Lefteris' pics too btw! :O


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Amazing photos michiel !!!
You have to use DSLR to take such photos, haven't you?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Palamidi - Nafplio, Peloponnese*








from travelphotos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voidokilia bay, Peloponnese*








from travelphotos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Pylos, Peloponnese*








from travelphotos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympia, Peloponnese*








from travelphotos


----------



## 1821 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great photos guys. Yeah I too can't see you're photos Lefteri.


----------



## michiel_ (Jun 29, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice!
> Lefteris i cannot see your pics


Nah I have one (Canon 400D) but it's about the composition too!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Light-house in Achla - Andros island, Cyclades*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dirfy mountain, North Evia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Kalamata city with its port, Peloponnese*








from Virtual Earth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aggiti river - Drama, East Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra city, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorgopotamos rail bridge, Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Patra is very nice. Especially in night. 10km of coastal city-lights. Impressive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Igoumenitsa street, Epirus*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora Amorgou - Amorgos island, Cyclades*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Train station near Sofades, Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens tower - Athens city center, Attica*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fakistra beach - Pelio, Thessaly*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alonnisos chora night view, Alonnisos island*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos town - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Skiathos island*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sfakaki beach - Rethymno, Crete*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lamia in snow (winter of 2005), Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos island's mountains, Cylcades*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki city center, Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Patra city, Peloponnese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very typical builldings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes! ^^ Also you can find those buildings in South Italy (example: Bari)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*International Airport "Eleftherios Venizelos" - Athens, Attica*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halkida in snow - Evia island, Central Greece region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova town, West Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diros caves, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marmari port, South Evia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio city, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for all these wonderful pictures Christos. They are magnificent.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Metsada :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Ermoupoli town - Syros island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saronida town, East Attica region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos island, Thessaly region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Gytheio town, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Folegandros - Folegandros island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Pothia town - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra island, Attica region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Leros town - Leros island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thasos island, Macedonia region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Greece is such a beautiful country!!!! Cheers for you, my Greek friends!!!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra city from castle, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Poros town - Poros island, Attica region*








from photobucket


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kavala*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice view ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egnatia constructions - near Veria, West Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. John beach in Pelio, Thessaly*








from photobucket


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

I love Greece!:colgate:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istmus of Korinthos - Korinthos, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ouranoupolis town, Halkidiki*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antiparos island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilini "inside" town from its castle, Mytilini island*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos town, West Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agrinio town, West Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old city of Rhodes - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu center - Kerkyra island, Eptanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andros island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Greece is fantastic! Our southern Balkan country have the best beach of Balkan.

I have been 2007 in Makedonia (Thessaloniki and Paralia). Fantastic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veria center, West Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Preveza town, West Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli town center - Kefallonia island, Eptanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos town and its acropolis - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythnos town - Kythnos island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taygetos mountains, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kavala*


----------



## just4ivaylo (Apr 6, 2008)

I hope that someday I'll be able to visit Greece. 

For now, if I even manage to save enough to go to Bulgaria I'll be more than happy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers:
*Kavala skyline, Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paved street in Thebes center, Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi town, West Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Korinthos, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos marine - Volos, Thessaly*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*West wall of Eretria - South Evia, Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Thessaly region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Christo dont take this the wrong way but the pictures you post dont exactly show the pretty side of Greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Iraklio streets - Iraklio city, Crete*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Papigo, Epirus*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voidokilia beach - Near Pylos, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria town, West Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

I really like Greece.
I was there 4 years ago.
Food is good and peolple are Great !!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed :cheers1: ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*"Pasalimani" Pireaus, Attica*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia chora (town) at night - Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## Ruben7 (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautiful Astypalaia chora!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ^^

*Market in Kos city - Kos island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos palace ruins, Crete*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aedipsos town from mountain - Evia, Central Greece region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi street - Xanthi city, Thrace*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastelorizo island, Dodecanese region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythira island, Attica region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras and ancient Sparta from Mt Taygetos, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anafi island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galerian Arch - Thessaloniki city center, Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka town, Thessaly*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neoclassical building (courts) in Ermoupoli town - Syros island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church in Oia island (Traditional type of building), Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Nicholas (Agios Nickolaos) town, Crete*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori towns, Epirus*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympus town - Karpathos island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patmos chora, Dodecanese*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Derveni (near Prokopi town) - North Evia, Central Greece region*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountain Pindos, Epirus*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi town, West Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxoi island, Eptanese*








from photobucket


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice churches.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilini town, Lesvos island (Mytilini)*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prespes lake, Epirus*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palm forest - Vai, Crete*








from _Cretetournet_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andritsaina town, Peloponnese*








from andrewgough.co.uk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos island*








from _www.****************.com_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesologgi town, West Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Farsala town, Thessaly*








from google-search


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Peroulades beach - Kerkyra, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siatista town - near Kozani, West Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nymphaio town, Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amorgos island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Chora of Naxos - Naxos island, Cyclades*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/85334/resize_of_img_8365.jpgery good.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/85334/resize_of_img_8365.jpgery good.


I cannot enter in this site


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> I cannot enter in this site


It's a mistake bro.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ kay:

*Libadeia town, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Stylida, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalambaka town - Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala town center, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pinakates town - Pelion, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni town - North Evia, Central Greece region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parnassos Mountain, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monument to the Thespians - Thermopyles, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Construct Egnatia road - section near Ioannina, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Trikala town center, Thessaly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Waterfall is good. ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes old city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos port, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania old center, Crete*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamares town - Near Aigio, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress in Iraklio port, Crete*








from photobucket


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Ivanski said:


> this pic is from my brother's trip to Greece, I hope you don't mind. Great place and I'm planning visit next year


WoW :cheers2:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Central square in Istiaia - North Evia, Central Greece region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the population of this city?


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

about 23.000-25.000.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually it is a town, and it's population is about 8000 people


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rovies beach, North Evia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Astros Kinourias, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Grammos, West Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old train station - Agrinio town, West Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tower clock - Trikala town, Thessaly*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach - Kefallonia, Eptanese*








from photobucket


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Chalkidiki Macedonia Greece, Summer 2006


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra city, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Halkida downtown - Evia island, Central Greece region*








from photobucket


----------



## yosphorn_s48125 (Nov 8, 2008)

from panoramio


web hosting


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

nice pics ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

yosphorn_s48125 said:


> from panoramio


Where is the pic ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastelorizo island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesologgi town, West Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thasos island, North Aegean region*








from phtobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karlovasi town, Samos island*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Nemea, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town - Poros island, Attica region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastraki town - Meteora, Thessaly *








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kilini town, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Building in Larisa center - Larisa city, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patmos chora walls - Patmos island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orestiada central square - Orestiada town, Thrace*








from photobucket


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Paleocastrica, Corfu*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice place ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*A different view of Corfu (Kerkyra) city - Kerkyra, Eptanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Epidaurus ancient stadium, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira town - Santorini, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edessa town view, Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki area by night - Athens, Attica region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu city center - Kerkyra island, Eptanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli harbour & town - Syros island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Small street in Leros island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

uA_TAGA said:


> edit: i thought it was taken by you. Now i saw that 'from phtobucket' :lol:


If that pic was from me, it would be here
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argos town, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siteia town, Crete*








from photobucket


----------



## MystN (May 5, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^^^
> *Athens from Acropole - Athens city, Attica region*
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing photo! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia town - Karpathos island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta bridge - Arta, Epirus*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli town - Kefallonia island, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani streets - Kozani town, Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi town - Andros island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parnassos mountain - Arachova, Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutraki town, Central Greece (it belongs to Korinth territory)*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga houses - Parga, Epirus*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo - near Ioannina, Epirus*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Train rails to Kalavrita, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andros town (chora) - Andros island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cats... Chios town - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Edessa, Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Didimoticho old house - Dimimoticho town, Thrace*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli harbour and town - Syros island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night - Athens city, Attica region*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova town (Parnassos), Central Greece*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kimolos island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia town (Chora) - Karpathos island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of Monemvasia, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes castle - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giannitsa town, Epirus*








from google-search


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Wonderful photos :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks :cheers: ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grevena town, Epirus*








from google-search


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karlovasi town, Samos island*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halkida promanade - Halkida, Evia island*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town - Kerkyra island, Eptanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Halkida - Halkida town, Evia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Korinthos isthmus - Korinthos, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala city, Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Bridge of Halkida - Halkida town, Evia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool bridge


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nothing... some problems with Internet in my area. About 12:30 all (my) pics looks like :redx:
Now its ok


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala town center - Trikala, Thessaly*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas lights in Trikala center - Trikala, Thessaly*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street in Mesta town, Chios island*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anafi island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada island, Eptanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orestiada town center - Orestiada, Thrace*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos town, West Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marmari town - South Evia, Central Greece region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andritsaina town, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larissa center in snow - Larissa, Thessaly*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lamia town, Central Greece*








my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pindos Mountain, Epirus*








from google-search


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karystos town - South Evia, Central Greece Region*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Thessaly region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patmos Chora - Patmos island, Dodecanese*








from google-search


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limenaria town - Thassos island, Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lepeda beach (near Lixouri) - Kefallonia island, Eptanese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Titarisios River - Tyrnavos, Thessaly*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Peristera small island - Alonnisos island, Thessaly region*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astakos town, West Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Lefkada island, Eptanese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely picture


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is...  thanks ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparti central square - Sparti, Peloponnese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nikis square - Kozani town, Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ireapetra town, South Crete*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Atalanti town - Atalanti, Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Βridge Aulakiou - Eyritania, Central Greece*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Polygiros town - Halkidiki, Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Faliraki area - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vonitsa town, Epirus*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halkida town with its old bridge - Halkida, Evia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seirios cafe & restaurants, Athens-Lamia highway (few kiliometres outside Athens)* 








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aridea town - near Grevena, Macedonia*








from panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Citadel at Tiryns - near Argos town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drama town, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Marmaras town - Halkidiki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neda river, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vonitsa, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thiva town, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## firefox2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Greece is my fovourite country


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Tinos town - Tinos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kosynthos river in Xanthi town, Thrace*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kria Brisi (Cold Tap) beach - North Evia, Central Greece region*








from flickr


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

I've been to Tinos  It is a wonderful little town and the Church was really nice too. I was surprised by the church's look because it does not look like a typical Greek orthodox church, I guess its constructors were highly influenced by the Venetians


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malia town, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volissos town - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Itea town from its port, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Mesologgi, West Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old Ottoman Hamam in Veria town, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

christo you have endless passion for posting pics from Greece  you are absolutely crazy man!!!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I wanna go to Greece next year during my holidays. I wanna spend my 25th Birthday there, its on the 5th August. I know here in Portugal, that's the hottest time of the year, is it also like that in Greece? Greetings


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

well... i think the hottest time of the year is mid July but august is also very hot and wet!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ovem said:


> christo you have endless passion for posting pics from Greece  you are absolutely crazy man!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia town - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi temple, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses island, Attica region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Part of Pireaus port - Pireaus city, Athens (Attica region)*








from flickr


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Beautiful country


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Summer in Ithaki - Ithaki island, Eptanese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice town!  I like it.


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

I love the whiteness of Greece Amazing pics!


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Athens, under the Acropolis


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your comments ^^ :cheers:
Very nice pic ReiAyanami


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Levidi town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki town - Leros island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Olympic Stadium


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^beautiful stadium


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, it is...

*Athens Olympic Stadium (OAKA) - Athens, Attica*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shopping and Cafe in Pyrgos city center - Pyrgos, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta's old legendary bridge - Arta, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dodoni, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macedonia airport - Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkimmi town - Kerkyra island, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Great Christos!
Amazing pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira town at night - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street in old part of Rhodes city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ziaka bridge - near Grevena, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Zakynthos / Zante


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Gythio


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Rhodes (i think)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@arxeos and @Olympios, very nice pics folks :cheers: thanks for posting them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala town, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos mountain, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi town, Thrace*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

:cheers: nice pics


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice indeed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot folks ^^ :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. John the Russian church - Prokopi town, North Evia*








from flickr


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Beautiful pics . 
I love Greece .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Murci ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pertouli ski resort - Trikala region, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Chios city - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town - Aegina island, Attica region*








from flickr


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks christos-greece for nice shorts! We also have the oldest Greek colony on the coast of Black sea. Among them are: Khersones, Olvia and other. In the some southern ukrainian villages you can hear Greek language


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WladYslaW said:


> Thanks christos-greece for nice shorts! We also have the oldest Greek colony on the coast of Black sea. Among them are: Khersones, Olvia and other. In the some southern ukrainian villages you can hear Greek language


Thanks for this info  i didnt knew that  :cheers:


----------



## mykonos77 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sifnos


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely pics! :happy:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

> WladYslaW said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks christos-greece for nice shorts! We also have the oldest Greek colony on the coast of Black sea. Among them are: Khersones, Olvia and other. In the some southern ukrainian villages you can hear Greek language
> ...


are your countries both adjacent?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seascape - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

tonight said:


> are your countries both adjacent?


No, we are not neighborhood. 
But history of Ukraine closely frequent from Greece.
We are Orthodox (branch of Christianity) as the Greeks.
Look here (Greece and Ukraine marked in red colour)


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

heres some pictures from a nice site , more than 1 per post but ill break the rules a little 

from flickr , no specific place just random nature from different users.



















































































































































































































































































































enough for now i got tired , so many pictures :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos arxeos  really nice :cheers: btw i like most here the one per post style


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*
I want a place for me under that tree.* _Naxos._


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is a nice place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia town, Crete*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city, Attica region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi Carnival - Xanthi town, Thrace*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!
Athens is a real white city!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

grandiose! Attica region.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot folks :cheers:


----------



## india (Jun 8, 2007)

Greece greets people with it's greatness. Fantastic album!


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Sidirokastro, Serres Prefecture*








from panoramio
(edited )


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^Mmmmmm! :shifty:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

india said:


> Greece greets people with it's greatness. Fantastic album!


Thanks a lot @india :cheers1:



rick123 said:


> *Sidirokastro, Serres Prefecture*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pic rick


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Sidorokastro is very nice little town. It's a great stop during summer there.


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

sidirokastro 90 years ago


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kira Panagia beach - Karpathos island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beautiful black cat at Delphi, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi town, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White cave in Zakynthos island, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr










Cyclades


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

_Wonderful landscape:drool:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

simply beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^Very nice photo Ortega


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia town (chora) - Karpathos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparti town center - Sparti, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sparti has an architecture of them 70's, very nice. Christos-greece thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina and Pamvotis lake - Ioannina, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka area - Athens city, Attica region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Itea town, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wao!! It´s a panoramic very beautiful sight. Itea Town, i like. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Source Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town by night - Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from photobucket


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wao!!! this photo is magic, very good. Mykonos has good world reputation. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks @Jan Del Castillo :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio Antirio bridge, Peloponnese / West central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tower Clock - Trikala town, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Wow!! How long is that bridge??


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pincio said:


> ^^
> Wow!! How long is that bridge??


Is about 2,883 m


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Volos, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova town - Parnassos mountain, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Rio Antirio bridge, Peloponnese / West central Greece*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic bridge bratko :cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

National Geographic made o documentary about this bridge:cheers: Considered one of the greatest engineering miracles of the decade. 


ReiAyanami said:


> I uploaded a National Gographic documentary about the bridge on Youtube:
> Enjoy.
> part1
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. similar of Butuan bridge.... heheeh nice one..



christos-greece said:


> *Rio Antirio bridge, Peloponnese / West central Greece*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> National Geographic made o documentary about this bridge:cheers: Considered one of the greatest engineering miracles of the decade.


Exactly :yes:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I liked this bridge, very impressive and with excellent design. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

One wonderful traditional greek song with unusual photos of Greek landscapes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :applause: thanks @ Gustavo :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cute cats - Paros island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses island, Attica region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia town - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

oh! Greece...always a great destination...so wonderfull:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spectacular, very pretty. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Nafplio alleys - Nafplio, Peloponnese*








from photobucket


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The levee of Thessaloniki city is very beautiful. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thess is always powerful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thessaloniki is powerful, awesome city indeed


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Oia town - Santorini island, Cyclades*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow! this is AMAZINGGGG!!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, it is...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halkida town - Evia island, Central Greece region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from one of Tripoli's squares - Tripoli town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Halkida town is very nice. Regards.*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Hilandar Monastery - Χιλανδαρίου*

Hilandar (Serbian: Хиландар - Hilandar; Greek: Χιλανδαρίου) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery on Mount Athos in Greece. It was founded in 1198 by the Serbian Saint Sava and his father, Grand Prince Stefan Nemanja (who later became a monk there, taking the monastic name of "Simeon") of Raška. Because its founders are Serbs and the first monks were of the Serbian Orthodox Church it is also called "The Serbian monastery" and is nowadays the monastery where Serbian Orthodox monks traditionally reside. Today, Hilandar represents one of the greatest shrines for the Serbian people. Hilandar does not have an abbot, but an under-abbot. The Mother of God through her Icon of Three Hands, is considered as the abbess.



Greetings to our Greek Friends from Serbia! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic @6oku_Cp6uja thanks for posting it :cheers: kay:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pic @6oku_Cp6uja thanks for posting it :cheers: kay:



You'r welcome Friend!:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love it. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Parga town, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rock formations near Palaiochora, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/2964840890/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa's central square - Naousa, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes city beach - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Argos town - Argos, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagoreio town - Samos island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rhodes city beach is very nice. Regards.*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Hilandar Monastery - Χιλανδαρίου*
> 
> Hilandar (Serbian: Хиландар - Hilandar; Greek: Χιλανδαρίου) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery on Mount Athos in Greece. It was founded in 1198 by the Serbian Saint Sava and his father, Grand Prince Stefan Nemanja (who later became a monk there, taking the monastic name of "Simeon") of Raška. Because its founders are Serbs and the first monks were of the Serbian Orthodox Church it is also called "The Serbian monastery" and is nowadays the monastery where Serbian Orthodox monks traditionally reside. Today, Hilandar represents one of the greatest shrines for the Serbian people. Hilandar does not have an abbot, but an under-abbot. The Mother of God through her Icon of Three Hands, is considered as the abbess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

long live the Serbian-Greek Brotherhood!

:cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Very warm country, especially in cold weather as now.
Orthodox churches rules!


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

We can post pictures from all the 20 monasteries of the Peninsula, since the entire region is a world heritage site, and the global center of Orthodoxy. From the 20 monasteries, 16 were build by Greeks, 1 by Serbians, 1 by Russians 1 by Bulgarians and 1 by Georgians. I'll continue with St Paul's and the Russian St Panteleimon monastery:

Monastery of St Paul:


















Monastery of St Panteleimon:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your photos guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veroia town from distance, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good panoramic. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrotiri beach - near Chania, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Beautiful photo Christos. I have been to Chania a couple of times in the past when I stayed at the U.S. Naval Base near Souda Bay.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Akrotiri beach - near Chania, Crete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BOOM SHAKALAKA! :cheers: fantastic Hellas!


EDIT: ATHOS IS AMAZING


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Palamidi - Nafplio, Peloponnese*








from travelphotos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutraki town, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Morning fog - Velestino, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volcano crater in Nisyros island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Pothia town and Loutraki town too. Regards.*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

i have always wanted to visit greekland and these photos are just gorgeous


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania's lighthouse - Chania, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town - Skopelos island, Central Greece islands region*








from flickr


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

This one is similar with the local city in Philippines.. Baguio City... the city on top of hills...:cheers:



Bluedome said:


> Plomari, Lesvos, Greece:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

first time i look, i thought its a cemetary.... 



christos-greece said:


> *Mandraki town - Nisyros island, Dodecanese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night - Athens, Attica region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eleftherios Venizelos - Athens International Airport, Attica region*







from flickr


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Akrotiri beach - near Chania, Crete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats just awesome look at that water :drool:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice beach


----------



## mfotinakis (Dec 13, 2007)

Chania, old port lighthouse


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the photo, @mfotinakis :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Night view of Tolo town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good photo of Chania. Regards.*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

όμορφος!!!!


I love that beach scenery.. looks so relaxing :happy:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Beaches around Syvota:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Jean Andrade (Sep 30, 2008)

Linda bahía, gracias.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. looks nice..

do you have photos insde the airport? Thanks... 



christos-greece said:


> *Eleftherios Venizelos - Athens International Airport, Attica region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Indeed! their place is seems so natural wonder. I think its all because of the weather. And also if a place that has no skycraper can tell how wonder and beautiful isnt?



qwert_guy said:


> very nice beach


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Eleftherios Venizelos - Athens International Airport, Attica region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! The airport and landscape:cheers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

greece is so cozy .. and the little towns seem to be well preserved :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks D.D. :cheers1:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice photos


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

I love the greek coast. when is the best time to visit greece?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In ther summer i think, it is the best period


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

corredor06 said:


> I love the greek coast. when is the best time to visit greece?


when does summer start?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Best period: from June to September  really "hot" days


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Actually from April-May the weather is perfect and tourists start to come en mass (like now, in Crete island where I leave) but the sea is a bit cold. hottest period July-August, best period (for those who know) September <-----Best time, best temperatures, best sea! :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I liked Bluedome and very impressive Meteora, Thessaly. Regards.*


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

The capital of the island of Syros - a city composed entirely of neoclassic buildings.


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

The people in the foreground give scale to how large these buildings actually are.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos of Ermoupoli town, in Syros island  , thanks for the photos kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice pic @Bluedome


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow nice and clean


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Snow on the streets of Andros island's capital:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

That last one is a beautiful post, I'd like to be there!!

:drool:


:cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Greece is wonderful!  A lot of diversity.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Bluedome said:


> Snow on the streets of Andros island's capital:


^^
:uh:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In Greek islands is not snow often, but when it does... :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andros chora from distance - Andros island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town (chora) and its castle - Naxos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala town, Thessaly*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astros Kynourias (Arkadia), Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata city, Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Andros chora from distance - Andros island, Cyclades*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Lemnos Island's capital town:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

The town's perched castle:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

And the waterfront from an elevated angle:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

And now for a totally different Greece; Nymfaio, a town in NW Greece. There's definitely no beaches near here!


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

I like St. Bernards so here's one walking about town:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bluedome said:


> Lemnos Island's capital town:


Awesome photo Bluedome kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prespes lakes, Epirus*







from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*katara - Pindos mountains, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Greece with snow is even more beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi old town - Xanthi, Thrace*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tinos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Preveza town, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala city, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Zagorochoria, Epirus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice scenery, especially with the Fall colors.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Patra city view, Peloponnese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a landscape:drool: 
Patras is a city to visit?


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

Love Greece, great photos!!!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful Architecture, History, Mithology & Scenery. Gotta love it!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Patra is a city to visit?


Yes, worth a visit there, especially in Patra's Carnival  first days of Febrouary mostly every year

*Patra's Carnival - Patra city, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krioneri forest - near Karditsa town, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

i love Greece, fantastic pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @simcard


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefalos town - Kos island, Dodecanese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aedipsos town, North Evia island*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Christos, will you post here the great photos from your last posts in Athens Photo thread? Or better in Urban showcase, dunno...


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Medieval town of Monemvasia:

The town is around the corner of this large rock peninsula:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

One of the squares:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

The edge of town up against the water:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

And the church perched up over the town at the rock's cliff edge:


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

OMG... I would love to live in one of those beautiful greek islands !! Just beautiful.... I love Greece !! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> Christos, will you post here the great photos from your last posts in Athens Photo thread? Or better in Urban showcase, dunno...


In cityscapes section in next few weeks... :cheers:

Great photos bluedome :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos city from Pelio, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great shots! :cheers:


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Greece has the most lovely sea !! ... :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Athens city view from Acropolis, Attica*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic View! Great City!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot @6oku_Cp6uja kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Renovating the street lamps - Rethymno town, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Rio - Antirio bridge (Peloponnese, Central Greece) from the motorway*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karditsa's buildings close to town's center - Karditsa, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town - Skopelos island, Thessaly region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nea Artaki (New Artaki)town - Evia island, Central Greece region*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aliakmona lake - near Kozani, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pics christos, som pics are really amazing! Do you have any pics of ******?


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice aerial shots..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Erhan said:


> Great pics christos, som pics are really amazing! Do you have any pics of ******?


*Mytilini town from above - ****** island, North Aegean region*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for the pic, my family origin from Skala Chori and Sigri...do you have any pics of those cities?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You mean ftom Skala town (chora), Patmos?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Small island with lighthouse on it - Igoumenitsa port, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town - Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

I mean Skalochori or Cömlekköy in turkish

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19962565


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No i dont have photos of that little town or better village in ****** island...
but:

*Plomari town - ****** island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Taken by me 2005

*Sigri - ****** island, North Aegean region*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo Erhan, thanks for posting it


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge is beautiful and Thessaloniki city from castle, Macedonia too. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot guys :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes city view - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira view - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Halkis - Evia island, Central Greece region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses town - Spetses island, Attica region*








from flickr


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Spetses town - Spetses island, Attica region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spetses is awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I have never been there (in Spetses), but i know it is gorgeous island :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theatre of Epidavros, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparti - Kalamata road connection, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cave Papanikoli - Lefkada island, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Hehe nice tour with the cave


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Cave Papanikoli - Lefkada island, Eptanese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to Lefkada in September.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the comments guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city, Attica region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountain Ida, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

whoaa breathtaking....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks forv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nea Artaki (New Artaki) - Evia island, Central Greece region*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

I Love HELLAS!!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Nea Artaki. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pineios river, Thessaly*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Gerakas, Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Iraklio city and port, Crete*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Kerkyra city - Kerkyra island, Eptanese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and the town of Alonnisos - Alonnisos island, Thessaly region*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kallikrateia town - Kilkis, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Port of Gerakas, Peloponnese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it's a great view! :cheers:


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree: The view is superb!


----------



## daniele1089 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just astonishing!!! 
I have a question for the greek forumers... how can I say "I love Greece" in Greek??


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**



daniele1089 said:


> Just astonishing!!!
> I have a question for the greek forumers... how can I say "I love Greece" in Greek??


 se agapo ellada = i love greece
messina is an ancient greek town in sicily

roots of many people in southern italy are greek
i am sure you know this


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the aerial view of Kerkyra city. Regards.*


----------



## daniele1089 (Aug 14, 2007)

yianni said:


> se agapo ellada = i love greece
> messina is an ancient greek town in sicily
> 
> roots of many people in southern italy are greek
> i am sure you know this


Thank you very much!!
Yes true!! My city, like other cities in the south of Italy, as you've said, was founded by the Greek with the name of "Zancle" (you surely know what this word means ) 
Actually, in some towns in Calabria, Greek is still spoken, so, yes, some of us have got looooong roots of your fantastic country!! 
Just another favour... can you write "se agapo ellada" with the greek alphabet? Because, I've studied ancient greek in school, but I know that something has changed in modern greek, so I don't want to make mistakes!!:lol:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

se agapo ellada = Σε αγαπώ Ελλάδα


----------



## daniele1089 (Aug 14, 2007)

ReiAyanami said:


> se agapo ellada = Σε αγαπώ Ελλάδα


Thank you very much!! Efkaristo!!


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Photo titled "cooper seas". Agios Nikitas, Lefkada










_Near sunset the sea began to glow like a burnished copper briki._

http://blog.bpsphoto.com/photos/greece_album_1/agios_nikitas_0002.jpg


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

yianni said:


> se agapo ellada = i love greece


I thought that 'I love' was _agapo_, what _se_ means? 
_Agapo poli Ellada_ is a faulty sentence :?


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

charpentier said:


> I thought that 'I love' was _agapo_, what _se_ means?
> _Agapo poli Ellada_ is a faulty sentence :?



SE is referring to I 
agapo poli thn ellada, or
thn ellada agapo poli
are both using proper(word order) syntax
i just used se agapo ellada cuz it might be easier for people to understand


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great photo. Regards.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

yianni said:


> SE is referring to I
> agapo poli thn ellada, or
> thn ellada agapo poli
> are both using proper(word order) syntax
> i just used se agapo ellada cuz it might be easier for people to understand


Thank you Yianni :cheers:, I'm learning Greek and have some questions, it's better I ask in the Greek forum.
More photos please! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Prespes lakes, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aedipsos town - North Evia, Central Greece region*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old part of Rhodes city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Trikala town, Thessaly*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos town (chora) - Zakynthos island, Eptanese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Patra city, Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Patras is a huge city! Those views from above are great! :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Towns of Greece are really amazing, very nice!! Regards.*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Greece is gorgeous, amazing indeed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments guys :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope to visit Greece one day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Athens city from the Acropolis - Athens, Attica*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halkidiki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town - Poros island, Attica region*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the view of Athens city from the Acropolis, is very very nice. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @Jan, the view is indeed very nice :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira town - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yliki lake, Attica region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional architecture in Pyrgi town - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in Thira - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Pilio Peninsula in Summer:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Pilio in Autumn:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Pilio in Winter:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Pilio in Spring:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Pilio from season to season, that's a good idea. I like this photo of Pilio with the ray of sunny sky. :cheers:


Bluedome said:


> Pilio in Winter:


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

and Pilio again


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

more Pilo


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Mount Grammos


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Another one of M.Grammos


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Kleisoura


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Delphi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos guys  most of them are from Pelio, but no problem with that  please post more


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Winter sunset shot of Eretria's pier:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome sunset btw


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

What an amazing picture the last one!!

It's so calmed and It really seems like the Caribbean zone!!

:happy:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

:applause: Still on top of my most memorable places list. Amazing!




:horse:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini's beach - Santorini, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli town - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town - Kerkyra island, Eptanese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Kerkyra town looks really nice! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos after my summer vacation (18 August i will return) :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> More photos after my summer vacation (18 August i will return) :cheers:


Ok 

I hope you have a good time Christos! where are u going?


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

kilkis town looks good


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

franpunk said:


> Ok
> 
> I hope you have a good time Christos! where are u going?


Naxos island, Cyclades... few km outside town (chora) of Naxos


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice newpics!:cheers:


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Beautiful Kerkyra!


----------



## alexandros1984 (Nov 22, 2005)

Rhodes, Greece


----------



## Fenix1981 (Dec 23, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## alexandros1984 (Nov 22, 2005)

Rhodes, Greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alexandros1984 said:


> Rhodes, Greece


Really nice photo of Rhodes @alexandros


----------



## AlukarD359 (May 6, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nydri - Lefkada island, Eptanese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos city, Thessaly*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town (chora) - Naxos island, Cyclades*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town (chora) - Naxos island, Cyclades*








my pic


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Roussanou Monastery, Meteora


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Roussanou Monastery, Meteora



grate! :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Christo you're back! Great to see your posts again


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @franpunk
Great photo you posted @KAZAN RESIDENT. many thanks :cheers:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Greece is a great destination to visit.


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

A small village in Mesinia called "Draina".Is located about 35km W.NW from Kalamata.
Is my mother's village!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful village @imaginas. Here another photo from this area (Messinia):

*Kalamata city, Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Waw ! it's amazing ! more pictures please !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia town - Paros island, Cyclades*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't stop looking at the pics from Meteora...

A question: How big is this area and where is it? I guess there are a lot of churches and Monasteries.

Is it at the three Fingers east/west of Thessaloniki?(Monks/Athos?)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial photo of Amorgos island, Cyclades*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parnassos mountain, Central Greece region*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

xanterra said:


> A question: How big is this area and where is it? I guess there are a lot of churches and Monasteries.


Yes, the area its qiute big, or huge. It is located in Thessaly north of Trikala, very close to Kalampaka town; and yes there are monasteries.



xanterra said:


> Is it at the three Fingers east/west of Thessaloniki?(Monks/Athos?)


No its not. Mount Athos is far away and different...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Filiates town - near Igoumenitsa, Epirus*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## VMarkov (Feb 1, 2009)

*Aegean sea from Keramoti resort (Κεραμωτή), Northern Greece*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing !!!
I love your pic's christos !!
We want more plz !


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

grate pics bratko christos :cheers:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Pasalimani, one of the ports of Athens:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Microlimano, another harbour of Athens very near the previous post I made:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Microlimano from the sea at night:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Coastal walkway a little southeast of my previous posts, Faliro, Athens:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Aeropoli (Mani), Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Amazing aerial views, I love'em!!

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @rojecco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palaiochora at moon's light, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town - Symi island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ Awesome!! :cheers:


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Greece is so nice, i would like to visit 

Fantastic places and pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira's view - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic of Santorini.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @FLAWDA-FELLA, nice photo indeed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira town - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city view, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town - Patmos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala of Atalanti, Central Greece reg.*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Mykonos town - Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos town - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Meteora, Thessaly*
> 
> from flickr


:cheers2:


long live Hellas


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town - Skopelos island, Thessaly region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

This is a photo taken by me a couple of years ago, flying over the western mountains of Crete from Napoli, Italy to the U.S. Naval Base Souda Bay near Chania.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photo indeed @FLAWDA-FELLA, thanks for posting it


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

You're very much welcome Christos. I also found a few more photos on my P.C. while siteseeing in Chania that I can post at a later time. :cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^Great. A photo from Chania, I took a few weeks ago:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo from Chania as well @Rei 
btw, i will wait for those photos @FLAWDA-FELLA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old photo of Thessaloniki waterfront view, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town - Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Asprovalta near Thessaloniki*










by BASTY from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Athens*










by ludmila7 from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Asprovalta is fanatstic

:cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Great photos BG_PATRIOT!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great photos @BG_PATRIOT especially Athens :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermou pedestrian street - Athens city, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes old town - Rhodes city (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Patra's castle - Patra city, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

If you don't mind christos, here are a couple of shots that I took of some street action across from a local market in Chania a few years ago.


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

thank u


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

thank u


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Chania city @FLAWDA-FELLA :cheers: please remember, next time one photo per post, thanks again i waiting for more if you have...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset over Olympos mountain, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city at dusk, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront street of Chios city - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga town central square, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Kournas Lake*, Crete.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/janslb/3868503902/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for posting @charpentier, very nice photo indeed


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Χαλκίδα σήμερα


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

charpentier said:


> *Kournas Lake*, Crete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo of Halkida town, @imaginas  here one from me:

*Chalkida town - Evia island, Central Greece reg.*








my photo


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 4, 2009)

Island of Mykonos 
(photo I ve taken some 3 years ago-)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Apelia beach - Karpathos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Korinthos channel, istmus - Korinthos town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra city center - Kerkyra island, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida town - Evia island, Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delfoi mountains, Central Greece reg.*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Strymonas bridge, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Chalkida town - Evia island, Central Greece reg.*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Another aerial view of Chalkida town (Evia island)*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos to come soon


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Kwmiaki (Naxos island)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9769964


----------



## Rocker9 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> Island of Mykonos
> (photo I ve taken some 3 years ago-)


amazing place!

I like greece

greetings from mexico


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice town in Naxos island @Eduardo...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. John the russian church - Prokopi town, Evia island (Central Greece)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parnassos mountain, Central Greece reg.*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Komotini town, Thrace*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Veroia town, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Psahna town - Evia island, Central Greece reg.*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Nafplio town, Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of old Kerkyra town (Kerkyra island), Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova town (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythnos island, Cyclades*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Mesologgi town, Central Greece reg.*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kerkyra island, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the palace in Rhodes city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Patra city in cloudy day, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Tripoli central square - Tripoli city, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egnatia motorway at Metsovo, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *View of the palace in Rhodes city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful place to see. :cheers:

*Deer of Mandraki*, Rhodes









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/3529452464/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed its a great place to see, visit; nice photo btw


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Iraklio city, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Hydra town - Hydra island, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in Pyrgi town - Chios island, North Aegean reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Pothia town - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The New Acropolis Museum - Athens, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kefallonia island, Eptanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in Mykonos town - Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of waterfront of Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki town - Leros island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yialos town - Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street view of Chios city - Chios island, North Aegean reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania town, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Thira town - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asterix & Obelix bridge (Agrafa), Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kastoria's lake at dusk, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional house in Hydra island, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street in Trikala town, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Oia town at dusk - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses town (Spetses island), Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street in old town of Rhodes city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *View of Oia town at dusk - Santorini island, Cyclades*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectacular view of Oia at dusk!! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It was spectacular view indeed :yes:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, luv greece!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karystos town - South Evia, Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas town, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Volos city, Thessaly*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pelineo mountain - Chios island, North Aegean reg.*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

These small white towns and villages are really lovely. I hope some day moroccan villages will look like this!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks D.K.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rainy view of Aristotelous square - Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsepelofo - Zagorochoria, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Upper Thessaloniki and the forest of Seich Sou, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka town with view of Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu buiildings - Kerkyra island, Eptanese (or Ionian islands)*







from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos town (Skiathos island), Thessaly reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omonoia square (1945) - Athens, Attica*








from flickr


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Meteora, Thessaly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow...really amazing...!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the comment @durio uno


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Meteora looks cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Volcano of Nisyros island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi temple, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Korinthos town, Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Rethymno town, Crete*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Atalantos beach in Pili, Evia island*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Milos island, Cyclades*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Iraklio city, Crete*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Pyrgi town - Chios island, North Aegean region*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kalampaka town with Meteora on background, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga town, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Delfpi temple, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Train station building in Mycenae, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Ioannina town center in the mist, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theatre (Ancient Thira) - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Rio-Antirio, near Patra (Peloponnese - Central Greece)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina town's castle, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Greek Parliaments - Athens city, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiscardo - Kefallonia island, Ionian islands (Eptanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Kyriaki port (Trikeri) - near Volos, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Very nice pics. The Pindos mountains look amazing.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Santorini is bloody gorgeous :drool:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> Santorini is bloody gorgeous :drool:


Indeed. The volcano eruption it suffered was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments, more photos soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina port and town - Aegina island, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Athens city, Attica*








from flickr


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Great country ! :cheers: to Greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, Conte


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alleys in Ermoupoli town - Syros island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of Knossos Palace - near Iraklio, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos river - near Ioannina, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, JC. SAMPERZ


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in Kerkyra island, Ionian islands (Eptanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Poros town - Poros island, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kos town - Kos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aoos river dressed in autumn colors near Konitsa. Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Volos with Pelio mountains in background, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## dromeas (Feb 13, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Alley in Kerkyra island, Ionian islands (Eptanese)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my island. I was born and raised in a village like this! Thanks Christo for posting. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Nicholaos town, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Thira town (above) and the port (below) - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prasonisi (Green island) - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keri - Zakynthos island, Ionian islands (Eptanese)*








from flickr


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

beautiful place, incredible as is the cliff


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beaches (most of) in Zakynthos island are like in the below photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas lights decorations in Trikala town, Thessaly*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas lights decorations in Trikala town, Thessaly*








my photo


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Oia, Santorini **










Photographer:* Radius Images


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome photo, Redalinho


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Mykonos port and town - Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kleisoura village - near Kastoria, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Oia, Santorini **









*
Bachmann Bachmann


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania old town at night - Chania city, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photo btw once again, Redalinho :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Galaxidi town, Central Greece*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aedipsos town - North Evia island, Central Greece reg.*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Athens city (HDR), Attica*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White and Blue - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ziakas old stone bridge - Grevena, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - White Tower*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo of the White Tower in Thessaloniki, BG_PATRIOT :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Santorini...no more comments :drools:

Galaxidi looks beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Group of... donkees - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Lefkada island, Ionian islands (Eptanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kerkyra town - Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neoclassical buildings and the Acropolis - Athens, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Symi town - Symi island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens's christmas tree - Syntagma square, Athens*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The famous painting - Trikala, Thessaly*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise in Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santa's BMW - taken in Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *View of Symi town - Symi island, Dodecanese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, what a cute little town! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas boat in Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr

**Merry Christmas to all**


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kallimarmaro Stadium at Athens Olympic Games 2004, Athens*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istmus of Korinthos - Korinthos town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Katerini town with mount Olympos at background, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Palace in old city of Rhodes - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kondyli street in Trikala town, Thessaly*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Lamia town from the hills, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aliakmonas river and the bridge, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town - Skopelos island, Thessaly reg.*








from flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> *The monastery of Rousanou - Meteora, Thessaly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: ow they arrive there, by ropes:?


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Impresionate.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The monastery of Rousanou is indeed awesome. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much, guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini by night with moon, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from the old town of Rhodes city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills - Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos town (Messinia), Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilini town - ****** island, North Aegean reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in Thessaloniki with shops (stoa), Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonitas panorámicas. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Muchas gracias :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Argosaronikos bay - near Athens, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White houses of Lindos town - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra city from high above, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cats - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ioannina lake and town (background), Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu old town - Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New town of Rethymno, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Corfu Κέρκυρα Крф

















my photos


----------



## Iranic (Nov 7, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Agiokampos beach - few km outside Larissa, Thessaly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nuts: Beautiful beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, it is a beautiful beach, Iranic


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I love Greece's natural landscape. The beachside towns are really beautiful too. I think being from Portugal i'd adapt nicely in Greece  Would love to go there someday on holidays


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of port of Santorini from above (Santorini island), Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio old town - Nafplio, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Corfu city - Kerkyra, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Mykonos at sunset, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Areopoli, Oitylo municipality, Mani*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicelapis/2075960504/in/set-72157603333301429


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the photo, charpentier  i was there in Mani and Areopoli, the summer of 2007


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue and blue - Santorini island, Cyclades (HDR)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora on black & white, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city (looking north) from Hilton hotel, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City center of Thessaloniki from the White Tower, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Greek cat (kittie) - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi temple, Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi temple, Central Greece* (another photo)








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cats in port of Nisyros - Nisyros island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street in Corfu city (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katakolon town (near Ancient Olympia), Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni town - Euboea (Evia) island, Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thank you, Christos, for sharing! :cheers:


christos-greece said:


> Thanks for the photo, charpentier  i was there in Mani and Areopoli, the summer of 2007


In fact, Mani, or Messenia, is one of those places I would like to live in.
Here is a photo of *Old Kardamili, Messenia*. It is like a painting, isn't it ? 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3160468412/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes its really a nice photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio town at night, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Greece is amazing, thanks for the pix!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town (Symi island), Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Excelsior! said:


> Greece is amazing, thanks for the pix!


Thank you very much for the comment :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clear Water - St. Nikitas beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halkida town - Euboea island, Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street in Kalamaria - suburb of Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town in Karpathos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andros island on windy day, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Rhodes city - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Olympos from Litochoro, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome pictures guys!! Greece is very nice


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Clear Water - St. Nikitas beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, look that water....amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

AL-KS said:


> Awesome pictures guys!! Greece is very nice


More photos posted by me, anyway thank you very much :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sounion temple (ancient temple) - near Athens, Attica*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki city in black & white, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli town - Syros island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naoussa town - Paros island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Square in Nafplio old town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Nafplio town, Peloponnese*







from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The clock tower in Trikala town, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town (Symi island), Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki city rooftops, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Falakro ski center - near Drama, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi town - Chios island, North Aegean reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Oia town - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I have no word... :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town (Chora) - Naxos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lion's Fountain - Heraklion city, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus view with the Tram at night - Athens, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view near Lindos town - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse in Chania port at night, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Mesologgi town, West Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Piraeus view with the Tram at night - Athens, Attica reg.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tram is cool!
Beautiful photo of the lighthouse in Chania. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks, charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alley in Skiathos town (Skiathos island), Thessaly reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Public Market - Kos town (Kos island), Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winter view of Kastoria town and its lake, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naoussa town in distance - Paros island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress from Nafplio central square, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Street alley in Skiathos town (Skiathos island), Thessaly reg.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunny and inviting place here, good to take a walk. I like. :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Very mediterranean street :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytikas - Mount Olympos, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipreck - Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gytheio town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winter (snow) view of Serres town, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lazy cat - Skiathos island, Thessaly reg.*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Parisian cat discovering the light of Athens*. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathdath/4154915653/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naturally Greece - Taygetos mountain, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Meteora, Thessaly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers: :cheers:

STUNNING!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Mykonos - Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Heraklion at cloudy day, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thunderstorm in Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress at night - Nafplio town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastelorizo island, South Aegean reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefallonia island beach, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The monastery of Patmos in Patmos town (chora) - Patmos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Kavala city, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molivos (Mithimna) - ****** island, North Aegean reg.*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Naturally Greece - Taygetos mountain, Peloponnese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks, charpentier :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amazing Santorini - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia, Halkidiki (Macedonia)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilini town - ****** island, North Aegean reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karpathos beach - Karpathos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Athos - Chalkidiki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Ah, Egnatia Odos! I like newly built roads. :horse:
Cool pic! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yea indeed, thanks for the comment, charpentier


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics Hristos!!! :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Mount Olymp*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kastoria (Macedonia)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Hilandar (Holy Mount Athos)*

Built 1196 by Stefan Nemanja


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*St.Paul Monastery (Holy Mount Athos)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Mount Athos










Bonus:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for the photos, Montenegrin...


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Wonderful pictures!!!! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mithimna's town and harbour, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Elafonissos, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Kea (Tzia) island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio from Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The White Tower and the city of Thessaloniki at night, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*OAKA Olympic Complex, Athens (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos mountain, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Lake Plastira, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rock beach in Naxos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grand monastery - Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kleisoura at dusk, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alley at night in Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Chalkida - Euboea island, Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Center of Trikala town at dusk, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Volos and Pelio mountain, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli port and town - Syros island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

imaginas said:


> Alectoris Chucar at Sounio Attica


 ellegant!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city at night, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Santorini, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Night view of Heraklion city, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square at night, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka town from Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi town, West Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Piraeus (Athen)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi temple, Central Greece reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hotel Grande Bretagne - Syntagma square, Athens city center*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vasilitsa ski resort - Grevena, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thunderstorm in Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Xanthi town, Thrace*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes Aquarium - Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio town, Samos island (South Central Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower and the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina port, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio central square, Samos island (South Central Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klisoura - near Kastoria, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Heraklion, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Lovely shots of Samos and klisoura, thanks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, charpentier :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokorou stone old bridge - Zagori, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of the city of Rhodes - Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Thessaloniki from the White Tower, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala town at dusk, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old building house in Galaxidi, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alleys in Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old part of Kavala city and the castle at night, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower - city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra port and town, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos island, Thessaly reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Psili Ammos beach - Patmos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Great pics christos-greece! 

Loving the white houses, so picturesque


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much, once again


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> *Psili Ammos beach - Patmos island, Dodecanese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thing this is the beach were Saint Jhon arrive for vacations long time ago, its correct:?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Arpels said:


> i thing this is the beach were Saint John arrive for vacations long time ago, its correct:?


I am not sure but probably yes...


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

this one is a mistic place plenty of beauty..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red cliffs - Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere in Rodopi, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rainbows in Kerkini lake, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White mountains (in Greek: Lefka Ori), Crete*








from flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Greece is beautiful..more pics please! :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

lovely pics like always


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you and welcome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aspropotamos (white river) - Pindos mountain, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu city, Kerkyra (Ionian islands)*








from flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, this is a sight for sore eyes on a cold Canadian winter day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidirokastro town at night, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naoussa town, Paros island (Cyclades)*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevrokopi town - near Drama, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, very good the town of Lindos and Naoussa town too. Regards.*


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

i love all these small and whites villes and towns!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you guys :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The new museum of Acropolis, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The gate of St. Katherine - Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Patra, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The city of Patra is very nice. Regards.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Yes, I like Patra.



christos-greece said:


> *Corfu city, Kerkyra (Ionian islands)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool view of Kerkyra, Christos, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you Jan and charpentier :cheers:


----------



## der Seb (Mar 12, 2009)

*[panoramic]*

Hello 

my panoramic from creta retymnon!

bye bye Seb


----------



## der Seb (Mar 12, 2009)

*[panoramic]*

2.post

panoramic from santorin

Sebastian


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Awesome photos der Seb :cheers: especially *Rethymno*:


>


Thanks again :cheers:

back to photos now...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Kouros of Melanes - Naxos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anexartisias street - Town of Ioannina, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boronia town - near Serres, Macedonia*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonderful pics of Hellas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Parga town, Epirus*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Amazing Pictures! Greece is just so Beautiful!

Love from Toronto!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you James-Bond


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Athens city, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Monembasia, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki in the dust (from Sahara), Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

again awesome pics of hellas :cheers: culture & natur beauty


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Thessaloniki and awesome Parga town. Regards.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Yes, Thessaloniki is amazing with all those buildings just in front of the sea. The photo of Monemvasia is very good! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klisoura town, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Nafpaktos, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pindos mountain - Zagori, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania city, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old castle towers in Mani, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!! Great pic of old town of Chania city, i like. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The streets of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi castle at dusk - Nafplio town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The walls and the old city of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!! I have seen a lot of amazing pics here, a great collection of pictures of this wonderful and beautiful country, congratulation to have this thread, someday I would like to visito Greece, I have been there in Europe but not in Greece. Really I would like to return to visit it.

Regards from Mexico friends.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MikVelo said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!! I have seen a lot of amazing pics here, a great collection of pictures of this wonderful and beautiful country, congratulation to have this thread, someday I would like to visito Greece, I have been there in Europe but not in Greece. Really I would like to return to visit it.
> 
> Regards from Mexico friends.:cheers:


Thank you very much MikVelo :cheers1:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*The Karyes Typicon with the authentic signature of Saint Sava from 1199 - one of the oldest Serbian documents in the monastery of Hilandar (Holy mount Athos)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the photo Montenegrin... i appreciate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keramidi - Olympus Mount (2400m), Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The fortress of Rethymno city, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Georgioupolis Beach - near Rethymno, Crete*








flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the city of Patra, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle in east Mani - near Areopoli, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and town of Mytilini, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Inside the walls in the old area of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
(scroll >>>>>>>)








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis and Plaka area, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bogorodica Trojeručica (Holy mount Athos)*

Bogorodica Trojeručica (Serbian Cyrillic: Богородица Тројеручица, Greek: Παναγία Τριχερούσα, Panayia Tricherousa, English: Three-handed Theotokos) or simply Trojeručica (Three-handed) is a famous wonderworking icon in the Serb Orthodox monastery of Hilandar on Mount Athos, Greece. It depicts Theotokos (Virgin Mary) holding young Jesus. It is the most important icon of the Serbian Orthodox Church. On the back of the icon is the painting of St Nicholaas.

History

Traditionally, the icon was painted by or for St. John Damascene and it is associated with his miraculous healing around the year 717. According to tradition, while he was serving as Vizier to the Caliph, he was falsely accused of treachery and his hand was cut off.

Alternatively this mutilation was by, or at the behest of, the Byzantine Iconoclast emperor Leo the Isaurian, who was indeed a great opponent of St John; though as John remained in Islamic Damascus, the Emperor was unlikely to have been able to reach him himself.

Upon praying in front of an icon of the Theotokos his hand was miraculously restored. In thanksgiving, he had a silver replica of his hand fashioned and attached it to the icon. Naif people were surprised seeing three hands on the holy icon (two of Theotokos plus one more) and named the icon "three-handed" (Tricherousa).

John Damascene became a monk at Mar Sabbas outside of Jerusalem and gave the icon to the monastic community there. Later the icon was given as a present to St. Sava, who gave it to the Hilandar. Until very recently the icon was formally the abbot of Hilandar, with monks elected to serve as its deputy. This icon has two feast days: July 11 [O.S. June 28] and July 25 [O.S. July 12] .


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by savahinic*

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Hilandar*

Hilandar Monastery (Greek: Μονή Χελανδαρίου, Serbian: Манастир Хиландар, Hilandar) on Mount Athos in Greece. It was founded in 1198 by the Serbian Saint Sava and his father, Grand Prince Stefan Nemanja (who later became a monk there, taking the monastic name of "Simeon") of Raška. The Mother of God through her Icon of Three Hands (Trojeručica), is considered as the abbess.










:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love those seaside towns!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Montenegrin-CG: Thank you for those monasteries photos :cheers:

@Yellow Fever: Thanks to you as well


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Rethymno city from the castle, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View over Molivos, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos town, Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and the town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very interesting the Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Hilandar and nice Town of Chios. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks once again Jan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patmos island, Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syntagma square in front of the Parliaments, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palm beach Vai - near Sitia town, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape in Mani (Lakonia), Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Limni, Evia:










From panoramio


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Xerovouni, Dirfis mountain chain, Evia Island:









From Tasos K in Panoramio


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Xerovouni. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by picsonthemove*

*Greek-Orthodox Monastery Dochiariou, Chalkidiki (Holy Mount Athos)*

Foundet 1013










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by airliner*

*Thunderstorm Night View in Kavala (Thrace)*










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by elalexan*

*Greek-Orthodox Simonopetra Monastery (Holy Mount Athos)*

The monastery was founded during the 13th century by Simon the Athonite.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for the help Montenegrin... and Bluedome :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia at night, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Volos city, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kapnikarea byzantine church - Ermou street, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos at dusk, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipreck - Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street view of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Myconos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Steni - Dirfis, Euboea island (Central Greece reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova town, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you PreserveBeauty, i am appreciate this


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Amouliani, Macedonia, Greece:









By ph64 in Panoramio


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Inousses Island's capital by the same name:









By Giannis Misetzis on Panoramio


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Hiliadou Beach on Evia Island, Greece:








By Nikos Mavris on Panoramio


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Impresionante. ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bluedome thanks for those beautiful photos especially from Hiliadou beach in Euboea


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Mountains, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia town at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardamili town - near Nafplio, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kavala city, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town, chora of Karpathos island (Pigadia), Dodecanese*








from flickr


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

A small beach on the stunning island of Kefalonia. My wife and I have visited the island 7 times already and we will be back. Heaven on earth :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really nice photo you posted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka town at background, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Messini (ithomi), Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old part, area of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Greece is so beautiful! Thanx for all those fine photos christos!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

good photos of greek's city's & culture :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for the comments :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu (Kerkyra) city by night, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port of Piraeus at night, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castelrosso and the town of Karystos, South Euboea (Central Greece reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archaeological excavations of a Minoan settlement at Akrotiri, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi town, West Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aggitis cave, city of Drama (Macedonia)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mani, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion city at night, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Arta, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Papingo , Zagori, Epirus


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Metsovo, Epirus


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Paleos Pantaleimonas , Macedonia


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Nimfeo, Macedonia


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Makrinitsa , Thessaly


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Old house in Xanthi , Thrace


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Stemnitsa , Peloponisos


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*It's very interesting. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@arxeos: thanks for those photos kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Night view of Xanthi town center, Thrace*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around of town Tsagkarada - Pelion, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki town, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tomb of the King in Mycenae, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Dirfys, Euboea (Central Greece reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Trikala at night, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like very much the landscape of the Mount Dirfys. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Milos, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Kyparissia town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winter view of the town of Kozani, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boidomatis bridge - near Konitsa, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Rethymno, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Mandraki town, Nisyros island & Rethymno, Crete :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Island of Milos, Cyclades*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic but why are the dunes so white?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Because its a volcanic island; Milos island is also the island of the statue of Aphrodite


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Simply impressive the Island of Milos. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gerolimenas - Mani, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town (chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gytheio town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos beach in Lefkada island, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pic of Naxos Town and the last pic is very nice. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The tower clock - town of Trikala, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos blue waters, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge over the Aradena Gorge, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street pedestrian alley in Heraklion city at night, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesta town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplon town at dusk, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the view of Patra very much and good pic of the beach in Nikiana. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the comment Jan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki thunderstorm, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis aerial, Thrace*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu city from the castle, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street in Heraklion city, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

great thunderstorm :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed :yes:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like it, the colors are great and very nice. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia town, Paros island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes port and city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Few km outside Pylos town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the waterfront of Halkida town, Euboea island (Central Greece reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Lovely Halkida town, all in Greek colors. 

Christos, in answer to your post #1908 in "France - one photo a day":

*Pelekas - Kerkyra island*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duqueiros/4270760061/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really a good photo, charpentier... thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rainy Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voidomatis river, Zagorochoria (Epirus)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*"Hidden paradise" - Sifnos island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The venetian castle at Heraklion port, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilini town, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The pic of Mytilini is very good and I love the colors of the Voidomatis River. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Voidokilia bay, Pylos










high res picture: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a1/Voidokilia_Bucht_Pylos.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Voidokilia Bay, It's so lovely. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Katakolo, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of St. Basil Square - Tripoli town, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada island, Ionian islands*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agrafa mountains - near Plastira lake, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Pythagoreio town, Samos island (South Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Georgioupolis beach (Chania), Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake and the city of Ioannina, Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pylos, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Ioannina is one of my fave city in Greece, a beautiful city in a beautiful site.
Also gorgeous Lefkada and Katakolo :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani old houses, Macedonia*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mikri ammos beach (Thesprotia), Epirus*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red cliffs at Santorini island, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Sounion, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Falasarna beach, Crete*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesta town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








from flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pic of Pothia Town and very interesting Monolithos and Cape Sounion too. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos palace, near Heraklion (Crete)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Τemple of Poseidon at Sounion, Attica reg.*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koufonissia, Cyclades*








from flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Whoa, Christos, unreal pics! Such beauty..:happy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo port and town, Kefallonia island (Ionian islands)*








from flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Great, dramatic, photo of the Temple of Poseidon at Cape Sounion ! :cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the perfect place to a temple dedicated do Poseidon :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the comments guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town (chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Agrinio, West Central Greece*








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mourteri beach, near Kymi (South Euboea)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3683320937/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking at Rhodes and Epidavros is like travelling through time, thanks for sharing kay:!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chiliadou beach, Euboea (Central Greece)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/impassion81/4508150018/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The White Tower of Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4608460666/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mpalos beach, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4607442555/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church in Pyrgi town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4367831481/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Arta, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4258218875/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Santorini, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdraley/4614196325/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houses/buildings in Zakynthos town, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4606455427/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giannitsa town, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/komo67/3282396660/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pelion mountains, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4594861198/


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

Lovely!! ¡Encantador!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Sounion, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4618498345/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefallonia island, Ionian Islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/greecephoto07/4618422999/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orthodox cathedral of Panayia Ypapantis - Thira town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4618260403/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sigri, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4618046671/


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful Greece I miss SAMOS


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle - palace of knights, Rhodes city (Rhodes island)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4618030407/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4621275957/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old district of Kerkyra city (Corfu), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrisindustrial/4621214105/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Mykonos & Old district of Kerkyra city :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Greek Parliaments at night, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/disou13/4621060997/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by hadjiivan*

*Konstamonitou monastery (Greek: Μονή Κωνσταμονίτου)* is an Orthodox Christian monastery at the monastic state of Mount Athos in Greece. It stands on the south-eastern side of the Athos peninsula. The monastery ranks twentieth in the hierarchy of the athonite monasteries.

The monastery was founded in 11th century. It is dedicated to Saint Stephen.

The monastery has about working 20 monks.

The monastery library holds 110 manuscripts and approximately 5,000 printed books.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by hadjiivan*

*Esphigmenou monastery (Greek: Μονή Εσφιγμένου)* is an Eastern Orthodox monastery at the monastic state of Mount Athos in Greece, dedicated to the Ascension of Christ. It is built next to the sea at the northern part of the Athonite peninsula. Located near the Hilandar monastery, it is the northernmost of all Athonite monasteries. The current monastery dates back to the 10th century AD, while tradition holds that the site had been used as a monastery since as early as the 5th century. Esphigmenou ranks eighteenth in the hierarchy of the Athonite monasteries and has since the 1970s been a source of controversy due to conflict with the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople. It currently holds a brotherhood of approximately 115 monks, which makes Esphigmenou the most populous monastery in Athos.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by d. yalamidis-gr*

*Hilandar Monastery (Greek: Μονή Χελανδαρίου, Serbian: Манастир Хиландар, Hilandar)* on Mount Athos in Greece. It was founded in 1198 by the Serbian Saint Sava and his father, Grand Prince Stefan Nemanja (who later became a monk there, taking the monastic name of "Simeon") of Raška. The Mother of God through her Icon of Three Hands (Trojeručica), is considered as the abbess.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by d. yalamidis-gr*

*Hilandar* (2)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the photos; i appreciate kay:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Is that a photo of Santorini, post #2904 or a watercolor of Atlantis?


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice pics. I really love Greece.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Is that a photo of Santorini, post #2904 or a watercolor of Atlantis?


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

long live hellas long live konstantinopel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port of Piraeus, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photogregs/4631024562/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Chania at dusk, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barryplus/4630679590/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photogregs/4630474024/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfalls of Edessa, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyarthur/4630308442/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas town, Milos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jassy-50/4630140704/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise at Agios Andreas (St. Andreas), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4629415659/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefallonia island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulmesser/4634435211/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amorgos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/growingabroad/4114411403/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volisos town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/galantis/3591735807/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trihonida lake - near Agrinio, West Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tpctsu/1524649740/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sunrise at Agios Andreas is a very nice photo :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old district of Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrisindustrial/4621821926/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tventano/4586201161/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cyclists tour in Trikala town, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4597032262/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset on Methoni castle, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4652171048/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos island, Central Aegean reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/monicaforss/4589168253/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Halkida, Euboea island (Central Greece)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478494261/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellas01/4656584598/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monolith, Anafi island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sinus_iridium/4656568532/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos town, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatheronhertravels/4655897987/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfunson/4655773741/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Monolith, Anafi island (Cyclades)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! This is amazing :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Santorini island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/briann/4659898345/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno town on HDR, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4659582177/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Andrew cathedral, Patra city (Peloponnese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexchabot/4659941294/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki city by night, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4659141127/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Meteora is always wonderful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis town-hall at night, Syros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastoras182/3596840207/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Styra, South Euboea (Central Greece reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviavillas1/3698092902/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb collection! Greece rocks! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo port and town, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4678715409/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erichchen/4679273278/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotzia square, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erichchen/4679206078/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houses in Lefkimmi town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zebrawishes/4678478061/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sykourio - near city of Larisa, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgerofot/4493001746/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippe_ra/4681995289/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arta, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reedcat/4682616886/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower, Thessaloniki city (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nafsika87/4681889433/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala city at night, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nafsika87/4682519106/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi temple, Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hannahmarkwardt/4681460479/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Great view, post #2987, very interesting! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It is indeed charpentier... thank you :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis area, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregor_samsa/4685056253/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia museum, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vk2gwk/4685610234/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4685223788/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voidomatis river bridge, Zagoria (Epirus)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4684932410/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island at night, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisstuff/4684099595/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vk2gwk/4687704048/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Santorini island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vegaslyra/4686921937/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The walls of the castle of knights in Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/westsidelaura/4687256460/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Nikolaos town, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4687089328/


----------



## dromeas (Feb 13, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my village Christos :lol: :cheers:


----------



## dromeas (Feb 13, 2009)

Double post. Please delete...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cloudy view of Santorini, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrysmith1/4691995885/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thermes Kallithea, Rhodes island (Docecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tc4711/4692334138/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi castle, Town of Nafplio (Peloponnese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charchen/4691096599/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rozik/4690731025/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street in Heraklio city, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/goliom/4695097807/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bell Tower Church, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ellen-bras/4695061503/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cyclists in Trikala town, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4597033206/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of Vonitsa, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042246661/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful places, thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you Herbie :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio town from Palamidi fortress, Nafplio (Peloponnese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4700446464/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania town, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4699309231/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos town, Rhodes island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedriscolls/4700096748/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old district of Xanthi town, Thrace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4686276248/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*ruins at Delphi, Greece.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bekahpaige/2095756930/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

* Tholos, archeological site of Delphes, Sterea Ellada
*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks Mikou


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno town at night (HDR), Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4702962697/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cat on Roof - Oia town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kanghsing/4703637342/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metro Excavations in Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/glasseye/4703519942/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marathos town (Marathopolis) - Messinia, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4703529190/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient stadium of Epidavros, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4703479454/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Meteora
*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*island of Kos l Dodekanisa*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Channel of Korinthos
*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*a village in the island of Santorini *


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Island of Zakinthos *


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Athens
*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Macedonia
*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mikou said:


> *a village in the island of Santorini *


WOW! Really awesome photo Mikou :drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pictures


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> WOW! Really awesome photo Mikou :drool:


for an awesome country ! :cheers:
efkharisto !


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Love those aereal photos! Specially the one of Santorini, that many stairs must be keeping everyonef fit .


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Really impressive the Island of Zakinthos. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amorgos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/souleyes/4706021381/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skyros island (1965), Central Greece reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicj6/4706420688/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cat at Rhodes island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eporediesi/4706406814/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova town, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/loosebonnett/4715593045/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jojonitro/4716176640/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monolithos castle, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4715481443/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice your photos Christos !! :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Monolithos Castle are interesting and nice pics of Rhodes Windmills and Santorini Island. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thassos island cats, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duncanmennie/4724121944/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional houses in Santorini island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/micanon/4723445837/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the town of Ermioni, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/micanon/4724096182/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Pothia town, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/micanon/4724098388/


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Santorini at night*










by doctoraaa from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Really very nice Santorini at night. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria's lake at dusk - sunset, Macedonia*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4727122431/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old district of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4726652607/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bazeos tower, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos_golfis/4726653781/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4726517597/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice photos, especially Lake Kastoria, thank you for posting them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle Vecchio, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aemkei/4729905344/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse of Chania, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/solonmitsotakis/4729174617/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city center view, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spirosk/4727462747/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4398522021/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Perissa, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4093923936/

Tomorrow at afternoon i will be there :cheers:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful Greece!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*What does this lady look??

And very nice pic of Kastoria's Lake. Regards.*


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Oia town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the beautiful place a must to see!! A sunset backdrop make it even more stunning!!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Photo taken by my spouse a few years ago overlooking the city of *Chania, Crete.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pan_yi_an/4745207016/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thirasia island from Oia town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pan_yi_an/4745186474/
*its not my photo *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasmusthepood/4738123879/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu old town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4732433126/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The famous beach with the black sand in Perissa town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The central square of Emporeio town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vouraikos gorge rack railway, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexring/4749285818/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Irene in Apiranthos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos_golfis/4749282352/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nea Kameni (new) volcano island, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Oia at distance, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The fortress of Spinalonga, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markop/4753961567/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old farm house, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4754501228/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia fortress, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4754422550/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotunda, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4753829043/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos island, South-east Aegean reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fraha/4757440962/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Nafplion, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtsarris/4756070807/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stunning sunset pic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Thessaly reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/attalus25/4762873487/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient stadium of Argos town, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leebrice/4762819079/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The archeological site in Thessaloniki city center, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deixais/4762715751/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Palaiochora, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/solonmitsotakis/4762563455/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Oia from the sea, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4766803833/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwardstaines/4767345564/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*the Venetian castle of Naxos town, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mzurisana/4766626539/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evenstuen/4767045990/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Livadeia, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianmariaturi/3864990976/


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Unquestionably, Undeniably, Undoubtedly and Absolutely...GREECE is Amazing *


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> *Unquestionably, Undeniably, Undoubtedly and Absolutely...GREECE is Amazing *



*Absolutely agree* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you both for your comments :cheers1:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Paxos island, Ionian islands*


Now I know where paradise is...


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Paxos island, Ionian islands*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooow,the paradise on Earth..!! :eek2::cheers1:

Beautiful Greece!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokastritsa - Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ian_hogg/4771181721/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eytonz/4771786902/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portaria houses at night - Pelion, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckenji/4771771968/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilyjadexx/4770921601/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Greece is amazing! Such picturesque little towns and villages that look exactly like postcards. That water though is just unreal. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you PG :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos island at dusk, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4774877812/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga fortress, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lentina_x/4774162327/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Intercity train in Athens train station, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pol-llopart/4774051669/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The view of Venetian fortress castle in Heraklion port, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/costas4/4767978896/


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Paros island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreakirkby/4776855416/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old neoclassical building in Drama, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4776841040/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the old district of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanolaison/4776669808/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka town, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregor_samsa/4674606598/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Can't get enough of Greek villages and beaches, it makes me wonder why i wasn't born there at least for a day.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Marina town, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spirosk/4778971199/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaki island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/glosss1/4778953839/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old district (town) and harnour of Chania town, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/solonmitsotakis/4779529956/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The monastery of Vlochos near Agrinio town, West Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stylianosm/3115225159/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Would love to visit Greece oneday!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White tower at night, Thessaloniki city (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ant1/4511607264/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Storm approaching Ioannina town, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pop_leone/4746511536/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympus mountain, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robsnowstock/4781807471/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city and Acropolis at night, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ckenji/4782165756/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Chania, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lillian_day/4786031930/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4785997132/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachel-michelle-hearts-photos/4784948158/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos beach, Gramvoussa (Crete)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/q-ni/4784674060/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Sarti, Central Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4793353583/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limnionas - Kos island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-rausch/4793747702/


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Intercity train in Athens train station, Athens city (Attica reg.)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is an AEG train!Intercity called the service!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Oia town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/liviac/4795917352/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tventano/4586114341/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Night panorama of Serres city, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stratosakridelis/4648465046/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga overview, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christosdi/4738589450/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Santorini island is a real paradise.. :drool:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the night panorama of Serres City. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Santorini island is a real paradise.. :drool:


Santorini is really amazing; btw did you check my thread "rest of Greece", last page? Also there is a new thread called "Santorini island, Cyclades".
You should check those, PG 



Jan Del Castillo said:


> *I love the night panorama of Serres City. Regards.*


Thank you, Jan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum, Athens city (Attica reg.) on HDR*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4797969831/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos (St. Nickolas), Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gorbelabda/4798585910/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the old district of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4798443658/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fanari beach - Rodopi, Thrace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4537595084/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice view of Agios Nikolaos and I like Fanari beach very much, is great. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of Loutraki town, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4800740095/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adlymirza/4800902712/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis at night, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michigancliffy/4800176055/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Igoumenitsa town, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaron-sneddon/4800088135/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli town, Syros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/letsgobooks/4800385684/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ios, Ios island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4804294792/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agamemnons Tomb - Mycynae, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thartz00/4804276478/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city view, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4802737233/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Megalochori town, Thira island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssliuhu/4803148818/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelpeddlar/4808366125/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra island, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4808125945/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset view in Oia town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4807895963/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The isthmus - canal of Corinthos, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gardaremlumoral/4808364746/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kissamos, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/solonmitsotakis/4811964594/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/solonmitsotakis/4811932524/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougher7/4811213214/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Parthenon, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/horemhab/4811144972/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Magnificent sunset in Oia. Great photos of Igoumenitsa and Thira town, thanks :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/admitted/4815243821/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square in Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gichristof/4815830786/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Volos, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4728242470/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town and Patmos (upper town) chora, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjellarneberntsen/4815260912/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Electrical storm in Athens city, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4818626310/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syntagma square, Nafplion town (Peloponnese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrpoopie/4818490890/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alonnisos island, Thessaly reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wosog/4817819401/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Black sand beach - Perissa, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lobsterstew/4817791195/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

what to say...! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yalos/4820059969/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kapnikareas buzantine church, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mspanakis/4820017659/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ceremony for the youth olympic games, Ancient Olympia (Peloponnese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/4820019171/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alonnisos island, Thessaly reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonofgroucho/4820525562/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4819422845/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia town view, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4820969421/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Thassos island, Macedonia reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan/4823332282/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pirgos town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chooselife02/4823046138/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zappeio (central park), Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abelhorwitz/4822502760/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Just stunning! Everyplace is so colorful and vibrant ... so much history here, also.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the comment PG :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waiting for the sunset - Oia town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4825687067/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elafonissi beach, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/1128360239/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Stefanos, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcsosnick/4853899416/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens at night, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pisitoenmadrid/4853832388/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimchiu/4853743214/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*A kittie and the harbour of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimchiu/4853691442/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

cut islander...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Arpels said:


> cut islander...


You mean *cat* islander?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yep :yes:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

So many beautiful locations here..:drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the comments


----------



## basilalwadi (Jul 31, 2010)

Athens


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo basilalwadi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Sithonia, Halkidiki (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/afar_/4860675734/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4860020193/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Begging Cat - Chania, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maudandjohn/4858051132/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveandrou/4859827906/


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Oh, Meteora! For the firt time in SSC for me, thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ice-World ice rink Flisvos - Athens city, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ice-world/4863524734/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia town at afternoon, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roundwego/4900227039/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thassos island, North Aegean reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoesmiths/4900155253/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Itea's beach, Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4879748000/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kakoudia beach, Halkidiki (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4873230526/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thassos island beach, North Aegean reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyaalya12/4875279532/in/photostream/


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice the greece islands


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

A really nice country!!


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Amorgos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4903998577/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Kastelorizo island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904022655/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Kos island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904004039/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Patmos island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904018101/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Sifnos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/junior21/4904973088/in/photostream/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

city_of_joy said:


> *Kos island, Dodecanese*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed Mr. Bean! :laugh:

Awsome place! I gotta visit Hellas sometime!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Nafplion town looking at Burgi fortress, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4904881472/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mikri Vigla beach, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos_golfis/4904832614/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos beach, Paxos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4904693368/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_zeta/4903841141/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portara - Naxos town -chora-, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbutti/4906459595/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ogunnberg/4907027824/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos and Mytros beach, Kefallonia island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ogunnberg/4907017236/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Zakynthos, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatheronhertravels/4936809621/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Black sand beach in Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4936137885/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos palace - near Heraklion, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdempsey/4935752231/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city and the temple of Zeus, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggie-tyson/4935610151/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diros cave, Mani (Peloponnese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stg_gr1/4940602671/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk (near sunset), Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/giuseppevironda/4940655827/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stg_gr1/4940556097/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos palace - near Heraklion, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skellner/4941070054/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Folegandros island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roundwego/4935142648/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Aegina, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fedorenko/4944892215/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town (chora) at dusk, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terentius_1_5_9/4944864785/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marathopolis harbour, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4945210684/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city at night, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanrudolph/4944425459/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Athena - Akrotiri, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/klearchos/4948802644/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leipsi island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4948097785/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town and harbour at night, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4948632000/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos palace, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/miqomonika/4934202113/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bella Vraka beach, Syvota (Epirus)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pkostar/4917662258/in/photostream/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

These pictures are stunning!! I never thought Attica was so beautiful. My dream is to find the best beach in Greece on an island with turquoise waters for my honeymoon - any suggestions?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> These pictures are stunning!! I never thought Attica was so beautiful. My dream is to find the best beach in Greece on an island with turquoise waters for my honeymoon - any suggestions?


You can find mostly in Ionian islands reg. like in Paxoi island  but Cyclades or Dodecanese are very nice as well


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Good Updates!
I'd want to know Greece and that islands.
The white houses are so cool.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

So many beautiful beaches here! So many fantastic locations! It's difficult to pick which is best!? Just amazing Greece! 

Thanks Christos :cheers:


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Crete!!


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> These pictures are stunning!! I never thought Attica was so beautiful. My dream is to find the best beach in Greece on an island with turquoise waters for my honeymoon - any suggestions?


Lefkada - the best beaches in Europe!


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> These pictures are stunning!! I never thought Attica was so beautiful. My dream is to find the best beach in Greece on an island with turquoise waters for my honeymoon - any suggestions?


I think Balos in Crete has the best beach in Europe and amongst the best in the world, but, there is no road, you have to take the boat, and you can't really stay the night unless you carry water and stuff. There is also a medieval castle in one of the islands, the boat makes a stop there too.
















You have to google it for more cause I can't post many pics in this thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for your comment guys :cheers: really nice place Rei kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mourou beach - Amorgos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_blue/4951236299/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos island, Thessaly reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/virgilet/4951806896/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nisyros island, Dodecanese* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abonas/4951209601/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/symivisitor/4950543747/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portitsa gorge and bridge, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vilsonius/4953068335/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thetagginglegend/4953032579/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Molyvos, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/petrmichl/4952911455/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4953430510/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gytheio, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185070867/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Thessaly reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4955971501/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abwgdzl/4956560648/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolusua/4956454776/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos mountain, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/voreas/4955813843/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Nice!
And Assos is a beautiful site! :cheers2:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Assos is kinda magic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kardamili, Mani (Peloponnese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leguape/4959727112/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsvn/4959658534/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Glossa, Skopelos island (Thessaly reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/virgilet/4959482752/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perissa beach with black sand, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cowgrrl/4957543891/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora monastery, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simplitate/4964308610/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Souda beach near Plakias, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hostelmanagement/4964295256/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/divingoff/4964302652/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the old district of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopheramos/4963618763/in/photostream/


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great pics!!:cheers:


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

Greece is so perfect, I love Greece 

Greetings from Venezuela


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you both for your comments :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agia triada beach, Kilkis (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nekonecnapohoda/4966639337/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view (high above) of Thessaloniki city, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nekonecnapohoda/4967245514/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia town at dusk, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pheliaji1/4965968387/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaki island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4957428890/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pollymielczarek/4970769171/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keri caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambernyman-photography/4971373988/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pollymielczarek/4971382132/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach and the city of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/therulesofart/4971345128/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakehofman/4997294653/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The church of Perissa at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aitorgavi/4996867977/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo town, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gkroma/4996572679/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old district of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4996297005/in/photostream/


----------



## Srba (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra at dusk, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5000838538/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxian lions - Delos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/piemanpete/5000770708/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Meteora, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevin_houlihan/5000706194/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotonda, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevin_houlihan/5000711750/in/photostream/


----------



## moshu' (Dec 13, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *View of Meteora, Thessaly*


and the lovely Meteora :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Rotonda is nice. Is that a theatre or a museum?? Regards.*


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

VERY NICE PICTURES!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos, Christos! Breathtaking scenes..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments :cheers:

@Jan: Rotonda its an old roman church


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molyvos town, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atila_y/5003269147/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the town of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/annaponomareva/5003754678/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/annaponomareva/5003755888/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Aegina town and harbour, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/annaponomareva/5003740840/in/photostream/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Thank you all for your comments :cheers:
> 
> @Jan: Rotonda its an old roman church


*Thanks!!*

*I like the view from the port to the town of Naxos. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Palaiokastrites - Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5007961223/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_blakeman/5040801289/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Chalki, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5040732501/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Achillios (St. Achillios) - Prespa lake, near Florina (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5041278116/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Skyros, Skyros island (Thessaly reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cathpain/5042471263/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The traditional buildings of Pyrgi - town of Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cathpain/5043080842/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos island at dusk, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos_golfis/5042999838/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The shipwreck of Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vgpap/5042635740/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ermoupoli, Syros Island (Cyclades)*









bc_harry (Panoramio)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo, charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*After sunset in ****** island, North Aegean reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipcress7/5046876540/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of old district of Rhodes city and Rhodes city in background, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saumil/5046219511/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The mill of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreascollo/5046829550/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houses in the old district of Kavala, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pkarage/5050969171/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*One of the gates to old district of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmhuttun/5051523944/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The beach of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmhuttun/5050899079/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Kerkyra under rain, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kardamyla/5050471421/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira - near Karditsa, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/5053301603/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monument of Leonidas in Thermopyles, Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jclements/5053186861/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old district of Rethymno town, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5053922942/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xylokastro forest - Kyllene, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amphithoe/5053625316/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alley in Ermoupolis town, Syros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/omilosept2010/5071215138/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Amfilohia, Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/5071160166/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tracysnicket/5070511049/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio and the Bourtzi castle from the fortress castle of Palamidi, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5028435573/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White houses in Milos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_m_w/5074994264/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aoos river, Konitsa (Epirus)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/5074842080/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Upper Plaka, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_m_w/5074214399/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Vathi, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tylerkaraszewski/5074193843/in/photostream/


----------



## Wikiman (Oct 12, 2010)

christos-greece said:


>


Wow this is something... It looks magnificent... no words...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome pics  ... what a beautiful country!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you guys for your comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the city of Thessaloniki from the upper areas of the city, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atopos/5077331177/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi castle of Methoni, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/capitanzeppo/5077855638/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Afissos, Pelion (Thessaly)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5077573696/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse in town of Alexandroupoli, Thrace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photopetros/3168210480/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The isthmus - canal of Korinthos, near Korinthos (Peloponnese)*








My photo


----------



## LexISguy (Aug 17, 2010)

Wikiman said:


> Wow this is something... It looks magnificent... no words...


Located on the Island of Skopelos, featured in the movie Mama Mia.....


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunrise from Keratea near Makronisos island


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Splendid pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you all guys for you comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Night street view of Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/svetaz/5088403339/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka at night, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/svetaz/5088868778/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/snah51/5087674558/in/photostream/


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Town (suburbs) of Eretria - south Euboea, Central Greece*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a small summer home about 50 meters from the beach shown in this pic! Evia has such an incredible diversity in landscapes and scenery. You can go from looking like a Cycladic island (Marmari) to being inside a full alpine environment (Dirfis) within an hours or so drive.


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Marmari, Evia:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Marmari, Evia:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Dirfis, Evia:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Dirfis, Evia:


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Dirfis, Evia:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos you posted Bluedome  really great...
I have been in Marmari couple years ago, the town is really lovely indeed


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Psarades village - Prespes lake (near Florina), Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stg_gr1/5092439255/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the palace of Knossos, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5092334581/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old town of Kastoria city, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stg_gr1/5092839524/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kimolos island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_m_w/5092737884/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paleochora, Crete*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alf75012/4824794564/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Monemvasia, Laconia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2384189723/in/set-72157604128560348/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Balos Beach, Crete*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alf75012/4824177919/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photos charpentier


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5095819063/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Symi and the island of Symi, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5096303040/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In Acropoli, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5095817973/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanoo/5096376200/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional villages in Pelion, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jclements/5099089464/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevynny/5098481799/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse in cape Maleas, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bilwander/5096244439/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The venetian fortress of Rethymno, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guichanson/5082994439/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town and the island of Naxos, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos_golfis/5102311484/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The stafium of Herodus Atticus at night, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kat_is_cat/5102168148/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/350org/5103989079/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Mykonos town at sunset - dusk, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/5104202346/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amoudi port, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazyartist/5103128739/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kogerzsuzsa/5104597578/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional architecture style in Mani, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jclements/5107113836/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port of Heraklio, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastoras182/5106388639/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street of Makrygianni, Athens city (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5105859067/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient stadium of Epidavros, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chucknado/4997564362/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pontikonisi (english: rat-island), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5110059686/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini's donkeys, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tylerkaraszewski/5109345069/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of Filerimos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasaw69/5109331561/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the streets of Nafplio town, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tylerkaraszewski/5109919224/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firostefani harbour, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/expatriat/5122573402/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5122112604/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos harbour and town at dusk, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dvattika/5125009587/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastelorizo island, Dodecanese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5124999687/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki at night, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatherofmine/4911180491/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Volos, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5060076135/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Venetian fortress Rocca al Mare, city of Heraklio (Crete)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/5127555039/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the city of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mskents/5127837380/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paradise beach on Thassos island, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5126550153/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Trikala, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich2012/4306414777/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of the town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewcurtis/5134957879/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Agios Nickolaos (St. Nickolaos), Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5133239782/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge Trikomou - near Grevena, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikzach/5075111461/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lamia from the hills, Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eviagreece/4133315160/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paralio Astros (Beach of Astros), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5139089116/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Nisyros, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewcurtis/5138414923/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plastira lake - near Karditsa, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimitav/4904579733/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marthouli/5133299574/in/photostream/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like very much the waterfront of Kos, I want walk it, at the same time spectacular pics. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you as well for your comments, Jan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse of Argostoli, Kefalonia (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul139/5120906524/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Korthiou town, Andros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/studioantonellos/5181394774/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Rhodes with the castle of Knights in background, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/octopuzz/5181500764/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5180751691/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the city of Heraklion, Crete*







http://www.flickr.com/photos/danix233/5126806315/in/photostream/


----------



## gabriel05 (Nov 12, 2010)

Kamena - Vourla


----------



## gabriel05 (Nov 12, 2010)

ORMOS PANAGIAS - CHALKIDIKI


----------



## gabriel05 (Nov 12, 2010)

AEGINA ISLAND - AGIOS NEKTARIOS CHURCH


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

gabriel05 said:


> Kamena - Vourla
> 
> 
> http://s1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff471/aladinus/?action=view&current=IMG_2984.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1237.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff471%2Faladinus%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_3241.jpg%26


From another host program like flickr you should use the IMG code, like this:















*without the blanc spaces*

In photobucket the IMG code enter automatically, just choose (copy - paste) the IMG code.


----------



## gabriel05 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you Christos! Sorry ... beginner mistakes.


----------



## gabriel05 (Nov 12, 2010)

METEORA










I did it!:banana:


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Amazing photos!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing photos, well done gabriel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos harbour and town at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5183918902/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old town of the city of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_valente/5182863049/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxi island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mumpuniarti/5183255148/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Molyvos, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5182368415/in/photostream/


----------



## bhathiya99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Contains nice views


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Navagio Beach, Zakynthos*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pantyhosedating/5172278305/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse of Chania, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5197417543/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The tomb of Mycenae, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tamrahays/5197921192/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/snah51/5196356022/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Galaxidi at dusk, West Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich2012/5200621053/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mikrolimano port, Piraeus (Athens, Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5201270684/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drum881/5200593247/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grambousa bay, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arsight/5200559053/in/photostream/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful! :applause:


----------



## TropicofCapricorn (Nov 19, 2010)

Οι Έλληνες ξέρουν να ζουν. Μεσογειακή φινέτσα και στυλ. Όμορφοι άνθρωποι. Ευχαριστώ για φωτογραφίες σας.


----------



## TropicofCapricorn (Nov 19, 2010)

People shouldn't be so critical and rude. Appreciate that someone took the time and effort, as well as their kindness, in providing these beautiful pictures. Than You for them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TropicofCapricorn said:


> Οι Έλληνες ξέρουν να ζουν. Μεσογειακή φινέτσα και στυλ. Όμορφοι άνθρωποι. Ευχαριστώ για *τις* φωτογραφίες σας.





TropicofCapricorn said:


> People shouldn't be so critical and rude. Appreciate that someone took the time and effort, as well as their kindness, in providing these beautiful pictures. Than You for them.


You dont need to wrote to Greek  and btw thank you very much for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the island of Santorini, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5203933030/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sykamnias village, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4948113820/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta's bridge, town of Arta (Epirus)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5042252478/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*A vertical panorama of Amfissa, Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/strangelover/4923503465/in/photostream/


----------



## doorstepflowers (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow some of the pictures you've posted are spectacular




http://www.floristindianetwork.com
http://www.bloomonlineindia.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jclements/5206483594/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kitties of Epidavros, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jclements/5205892561/in/photostream/
(All cats inside Epidavros archeological area have the same colours)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The pedestrian street of Makrygianni, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cre8eve/5259730014/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia (Halkidiki), Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fl370/5130542700/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional houses in Folegandros island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/52bunny/5221399800/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Nafpaktos, Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich2012/5228357789/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos mountain, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellen888/4350638427/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/julu/5032145233/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Vovousa (Zagorochoria), Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kzappaster/5235202144/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/disou13/4621671342/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Paros (Paroikia), Paros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/knobbygb/4078300104/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfalls of Edessa, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5000653517/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and the town of Kalampaka, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazaros2010/5020248975/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5268271466/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The river and the town of Florina under snow, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5266952175/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis and the city of Athens at dusk, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picsfromtrips/5267212554/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dontetidwell/5266293063/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Spetses, Spetses island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5270847654/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5270785502/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caves of Diros (Mani), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nachoaveragebear/2420240179/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Parthenon, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/laveroestmagnifique/5272993677/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccbajema/5272691013/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frizztext/500805953/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all*

*The town of Kos at night, Kos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/george21papapostolou/5285396123/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all*

*Christmas lights decorations in the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sum2004/5268576300/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Meteora, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/distorsionisensibili/5291255575/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kexarcho/5291541024/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in the old town of Mesta, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arlingoss/5212678656/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaboracz/5296323696/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pasalimani harbour - Piraeus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5247654951/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port of Heraklio, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaboracz/5294613470/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastritsa, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyramas/5277624128/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas concert in city of Athens, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/telemax/5299593896/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stremnitsa (Arkadia), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gkarpodinis/5299569404/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Mykonos, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdenker/5299548258/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Nafplio with Bourtzi castle, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cocca/5298540031/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastritsa, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyramas/5301360684/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mt. Olympos, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/olymposgr/5300172247/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nisyros's volcano, Nisyros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimi_margaritis/5300029563/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Achillion palace (Corfu), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jecadim/5300629744/in/photostream/


----------



## PJee (Jan 18, 2010)

Rhodes: 

360° by PJee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse of Alexandroupoli, Thrace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5303780225/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ierapetra, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boxley/5303803576/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley at night in Naxos town (chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos_golfis/5303130758/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ano Kefalari village - near Drama, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5254109602/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town and the acropolis of Argos, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5258298005/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Vathi, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5035356769/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4794217999/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Arta, Epirus*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4915530280/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year 2011 to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Zakynthos town, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristinaengel/5247152448/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Athinios and the town of Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecannon/5256469392/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old town of Rethymno, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5301441968/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellywalnuts/5164048409/in/photostream/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely Greece...the birthplace of civilization  Be proud of all the things, you have given to the world :cheers:

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Happy New Year Greece :cheer:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you (both) :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Souvala, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/captaintweaky/5317339292/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5317658561/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio aerial view, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gkarpodinis/5315665693/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Portara and the town of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos_golfis/5315082419/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno at night, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokotron/5384082092/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5384054020/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5374797926/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko beach, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/apartments_ithaca_greece/5387231598/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Volos, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/movico/5387201790/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour in the old town of Chania, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/letterform/5385941847/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thasos island, North Aegean reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5201564222/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Rhodes city, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koalawrangler/5389458787/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tassos10/5389384699/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vyzitsa, Pelion (Thessaly)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robwallace/5389239095/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gytheio, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185070867/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Exanthia, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ioannatsakalou/5391992017/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses at dusk, Spetses island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/solerab/5392498226/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Aggitis river (near Drama), Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5392581782/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cloudy evening in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koalawrangler/5392436526/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nydri, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ioannatsakalou/5392009857/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis at dusk, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5393185651/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koalawrangler/5394128299/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pylos (Messinia), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimi_margaritis/5307097297/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5384974697/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Tinos, Tinos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5397816454/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Meteora monasteries, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/asdglasfk/5397146231/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in the temple of Sounio, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/5397724788/in/photostream/


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

So many memories of this beautiful country.
Hopefully, I will return soon. Greetings :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for your comments :cheers:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice pics Christos!
I am hoping I can go to Santorini this year... look at this and keep dreaming baby 

http://www.perfectplaces.com/vacation-rentals/137034.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki - Lefkada island, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suebr/5400776378/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alley in Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jollygringos/5400004891/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/euripidis/5400004339/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of Bourtzi and the town of Nafplio at night, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5379675713/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Meteora and the town of Kalampaka, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yell-o-yell/5404075158/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Zakynthos, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5402763264/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vasilitsa ski resort (near Grevena), Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/conexar/5401803861/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monolithos Castle, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonborger/5401688433/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sea and sky at sunset (near Rethymno), Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theo_reth/5398458236/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alley in Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/plushny/5387055589/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

- edit: deleted on request of the photographer


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koalawrangler/5388582621/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kapodistriou pedestrian street - town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5409591583/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fields near Drama, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5410290092/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of the town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/george21papapostolou/5409646529/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5410102568/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nestos river and Rat island, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5410527876/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sotosm/4971689789/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drogarati cave, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulb76/5407668726/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Snow view of the lake of Kastoria, Macedonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktania/5266695426/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cloudy view in Meteora, Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/5387564764/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Acropolis and the city of Athens by night, Attica reg.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sss-showcase/5174495621/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old stone bridge Kamara in Pyli (near Trikala), Thessaly*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kzappaster/5180579643/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/crcourson/4999202941/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra's Carnival (city of Patra), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5384595818/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Great Carnival, I've seen the photos in Cityscape 
Good collection Christos, I particularly like Mykonos Town, post #4137, eerily quiet, nice shot :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you and welcome back; where were you all this time? I missed u


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salt lake of Mesolonghi, West Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtango_photography/5418261480/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack_56/5417428293/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square at sunset, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shpiksi/5416848939/in/photostream/


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Η ομορφη Θεσσαλονικη

Χαιρετισματα απ`την ομορφη Φιλιππουπολη


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Christos, thank you for your welcome :cheers1: I am very busy with my work but I'll try to post regularly in SSC. My contribution:

*Mithymna, ****** Island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3135198529/in/photostream/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Snow view of the lake of Kastoria, Macedonia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It snows in Greece. I always thought greece was more of warm and exotic.

Great pics BTW. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5230395704/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalea Bay, Astypalea island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/5133561196/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Santorini island, Cyclades*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dornfeld/5420115467/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuqpr/5404438632/in/photostream/


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Look that water...:bow:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The color of the water... MY GOD :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alley in Alonnisos island, Thessaly reg.*

Eating out, Alonissos by julia.linford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Nafplio at dusk, Peloponnese*

DSC_0037 by Henrique Hohmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Greece, Rhodos by RealStranger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Nafplio from Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*

DSC_0115 by Henrique Hohmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near tsambika beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Splendid view part II by jd-fineart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

burning city by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pachaina, Milos island (Cyclades)*

IMG_1393 by d_m_w, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Heraklio, Crete*

The Harbour by Grei H, on Flickr


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Chris the pics you have collected and posted here over the last several pages are jaw dropping. Fantastic job!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Near Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
> 
> Greece, Rhodos by RealStranger, on Flickr




awesome view ...kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Samos 2010 Kokkari by jtkfr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stymfalia lake, Peloponnese*

Stymfalia Lake by Joe Rainbow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Flisvos marina (P. Faliro) - city of Athens, Attica reg.*

Floating toys by Jim_Kir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia sunrise, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia Sunrise by Sandra OTR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

Leoforos Nikis by Sigalakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno Harbor Lighthouse by Goat Crossing Images (Michael Guttman), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the (old) town of Rhodes at night, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Παλιά πόλη Ρόδου - Old Town oh Rodos by Δημήτρης Κατσαράς, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Serifos (Chora), Serifos island (Cyclades)*

Scenery with hill village by Marite2007, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome photos....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*


christos-greece said:



Waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki at rainy night, Macedonia

Click to expand...

*


christos-greece said:


> Evening Shower In Thessaloniki (explored  by Manolis Thr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paradise beach, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos by Visit Greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni (Messinia), Peloponnese*

METHONI,MESSINIA by Yiannisfantom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The walls of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

P1030698 by greece07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Halkida at night, Euboea island (Central Greece reg.)*

Chalcis by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Thira town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Untitled by dictionary corner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old town of Kavala, Macedonia*

Old Part of Kavala,Greece by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Rethymno, Crete*

Crete - From Rethymnon Fort by jostring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras and town of Sparti (background), Peloponnese*

Mystras,Peloponnese. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*

Trikala by micanon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rafting in Voidomatis river, Epirus*

rafting in voidomatis river by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Greece, Epidaurus Theatre by eric.yanhong, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I like this view of Chios at night. kay: Very nice places you show us Christos, especially Myrtos beach, the stadium of the Delphi sanctuary and Koules fortress.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for your comment, charpentier :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio - Antirio bridge, West Greece - Peloponnese*

Fortress and the Rion-Antirion bridge_8468 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodini park, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rodini Park by mattberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lion of Naxians, archeological site of Delos island (Cyclades)*

Delos - Lion of Naxians - Profile by Marcus Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova, Parnassos mountain (Central Greece)*

Town on the mountain by dbswndz107, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Alonnisos island (Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Sporades by Visit Greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winter (snow) view of Alonissos island (Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

my snowy olive grove, Alonissos by eltpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

LINDOS by uglyjoefish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylos bridge, Central Zagori (Epirus)*

Mylos bridge, Kipoi (central Zagori) - February 2011 by Fat and ugly, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Flisvos marina - harbour, (P. Faliro) Athens, Attica reg.*

Yacht harbour by B737NG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalavryta mainstreet, town of Kalavryta (Peloponnese)*

Kalavryta Mainstreet_8672 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio from Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*

Nafplio, Greece by louvinch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town (the city) of Rhodes from Knights castle, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
(email by a friend):

Rhodes 2009 by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia by k_wild, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old bridge in Konitsa, Epirus*

KONITSA IOANNINA GREECE by giorgosgrigoriadis16, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old town of Xanthi, Thrace*

GREECE IS BEAUTIFULL (7) by DIMITRI THEODOSIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*

Prisoners of the Dusk  by justeline, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Aerial view of Alonnisos island (Sporades), Thessaly reg.*
> 
> Sporades by Visit Greece, on Flickr



magnificent shot...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, Linguine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape in Kerkini lake (near Serres), Macedonia*

kerikini lake by path-finder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The walls and the castle of Knights in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

The Walls of Rhodes old town by uglyjoefish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the old town of Kavala, Macedonia*

Greece by Plamen144, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On the rocks - Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*

zakynthos island,greece by tfladen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise in town of Hersonissos, Crete*

Sunrise in Hersonissos, Crete, Greece by wiolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the island of Santorini, Cyclades*

Santorini, Greece by wiolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metropole church in Mitropoli Square - town of Chania, Crete*

The church in Mitropoli Square by Goat Crossing Images (Michael Guttman), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

SPO_2619 by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Agios Nikolaos (St. Nikolaos), Crete*

Ayios Nikolaos by greekguy29, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise near Sounio, Attica reg.*

Untitled by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island at night, Cyclades*

I'll be back by Randomonium, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos beach, Crete*

Balos Lagoon by George Koultouridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Arta, Epirus*

The traditional bridge of Arta by christos.bergeles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*

view over lower Mystras by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Kavala, Macedonia*

IMG_0282 by giorgosgrigoriadis16, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agia Marina (St. Marina) - Stylida, Central Greece*

The bridge by Nasos3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Chania at dusk, Crete*

Chania by esel2508, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Agora of Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Ancient Agora of Kos  by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of Mykonos at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos, Greece Fred Olsen Cruise Lines destination by fredolsencruises, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Diafani, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Diafani by jukkalauronen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philippeion, Ancient Olympia (Peloponnese)*

Olympia by Fra Ganda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in salt lake of Mesolonghi, West Greece*

November painting by mastoras182, on Flickr


----------



## LexISguy (Aug 17, 2010)

Christos Ti Kanis, Could you post up some pics of Skopelos Island? Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ If and when i find some photos from Skopelos i will post them


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

Realy beautiful pictures, realy beautiful country. Greece seems to be even more beautiful than I thought. Very interesting. -- By the way the beauty of Greece seems not to lie in spectacular or impressive single buildings (I have not seen that many of them here) but in its spectacular landscape, its coherent and homogenous urban landscape and its extraordinary combination of landscape and urban landscape. - Modern buildings seem to fit in sufficiently good into the old Greek cites, while the same buildings would in my opionion destroy the city view in other countries, for example in German timber framing cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorge of Ambas (near Heraklio), Crete*

Ambas waterfall by macropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Pigadia, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Karpathos port by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Monembasia by Effoulini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Limni, Euboea (Central Greece)*

limni euboea greece by merovatis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora in the mist, Thessaly*

Meteora, Greece - 13 by adamgbruce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour - port of Chania, Crete*

Chania, Crete, Greece - 23 by adamgbruce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of Minoan palace - near Heraklio, Crete*

Minoan palace at Knossos by huldu_folk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The mountain of the ancient Thira from the beach of Perissa, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Morning by dgkphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Athens at night, Attica reg.*

IMG_0822 by gsurya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The streets of Nafplio and Palamidi fortress in background, Peloponnese*

999 Steps to Palamidi  by Kristen713, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Apollo, Peloponnese*

Temple of Apollo by Kristen713, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Corfu Island by counteragent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the streets of the old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Dining. by Glasgore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the city of Athens at night, Attica reg.*

IMG_1006 by gsurya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of the town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Homes & Shops along a Cove - Mykonos Greece by Tim Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the city of Heraklio, Crete*

Heraklion port by huldu_folk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokorou bridge - near Ioannina (Zagorochoria), Epirus*

kokorou bridge by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Kavala, Macedonia*

City of Kavala,Greece by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra's carnival, city of Patra (Peloponnese)*

RADIO ARVYLA @ PATRAS CARNIVAL by George Galanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ano Sangri - Naxos island, Cyclades*

Ano Sangri by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lithaios river, town of Trikala (Thessaly)*

Litheos River-Trikala by k.kounalaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town and the beach of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno beach, by Andy_Crete by cretanbeaches.com users, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cloudy view of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

turkey greece 234 by Natsumi.J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clock tower's square - town of Veroia, Macedonia*

Πλατεία Ωρολογίου 2010 by gkavanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*

Aegina, Greece. by Dani Figueiredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vouraikos gorge behind the village of Diakofto, Peloponnese*

The Vouraikos Gorge behind Diakoftó_8746 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*

Corfu Island by ikucuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Mykonos island, Cyclades*

Greece trip 672 by ylecdivad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

DSC_0314 HDR by headcrawler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Ano Vitsa (Central Zagori), Epirus*

Ano Vitsa, central Zagori (prefecture of Ioannina) - Greece by xontri kai asximi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love that sunset pic. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio - Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*

the bridge project by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nymfaio (near Florina), Macedonia*

Nymfaio 2011 by {Supermandolini}, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The main street of the town of Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Pyrgi main street by Robin Rama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kalavryta, Peloponnese*

The Main Drag_8659 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*

Mystras, Peloponnese by IngridaG, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Beautiful landscape! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Dirfys (Steni), Euboea (Central Greece)*

Mount Dirfys refuge [1120m] by seg_fault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Symi, Dodecanese*

DSC_1098 bis by Jack-56, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Santorini, Cyclades*

aida_1010_077 by k1rsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

nauplio panorama by eb164, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia (on black & white)*

umbrellas II by petrosg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Skopelos, Skopelos island (Thessaly reg.)*

P1000205 by johnniejuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town (chora) of Amorgos, Amorgos island (Cyclades)*

Amorgos by micanon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Morning view of the town of Ioannina and its lake, Epirus*

Morning view of Ioannina and lake Pamvotis by teo58-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Kalampaka (suburbs) with Meteora in background, Thessaly*

Kalampaka's Landscape_8062 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos at dusk, Naxos island (Cyclades)*

--- by Giordano Butti Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Sunset - Fiskardo ( Greece 2010 ) by SailDiveAdventures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Dirfys at dusk, Euboea island (Central Greece reg.)*

Mount Dirfys by seg_fault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Morning reflections in the harbour and town of Rethymno, Crete*

Morning reflections by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Myrtos by Antti Simonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Panathinaiko stadium, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

IMG_0635 by gsurya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Kissavos, Thessaly reg.*

On the "balcony" of mount Kissavos by Maria Gerofoti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Varkiza (east suburb of Athens), Attica reg.*

flowers and sea by borkur.net, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gytheio, Peloponnese
*
Gytheio by evansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Great Cave monastery (few km outside Kalavrita), Peloponnese*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thassos island, North Aegean reg.*

Arend 2011-03-1843 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Holy Monastery of St. Stephen, Meteora (Thessaly)*

Holy Monastery of St. Stephen_8222 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio - Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*

Rio Patra Bridge by Gu Hyug Kwon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Fira By Night by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The small island of Megisti, Dodecanese*

Have a seat by gmg61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos-Cyclades-Grgorszg by hellashawk.gr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Dhomokos, Central Greece*

Domokos by k.kounalaki, on Flickr


----------



## koc12hi (Mar 27, 2011)

Outstanding sharing from a beautiful country
i like it too much


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Griechenland 2006 - Meteora-Kloster by publik_oberberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the city of Patra, Peloponnese*

Patras, Greece by diorissimox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town (chora) of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*

Hora of Naxos by fotisvr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Galaxidi, Central Greece*

Galaxidi by Nick Gratsounis, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Thira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
> 
> Fira By Night by Ben Heine, on Flickr


Best photo I have ever seen of Santorini Island!!! mg:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I particularly liked the photo of Antirio bridge with the mountains kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you both for your comments :cheers:


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

great photos


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Holy Monastery of St. Stephen, Meteora (Thessaly)*
> 
> Holy Monastery of St. Stephen_8222 by hkoons, on Flickr





christos-greece said:


> *Harbour and the town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
> 
> Mykonos-Cyclades-Grgorszg by hellashawk.gr, on Flickr





christos-greece said:


> *Meteora, Thessaly*
> 
> Griechenland 2006 - Meteora-Kloster by publik_oberberg, on Flickr





FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Best photo I have ever seen of Santorini Island!!! mg:


:cheers::cheers2:

^^ lol honestly those were amazing pics, beautiful hellas


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island at night, Cyclades*

Hora, Mykonos by PnP!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of Knossos palace, Crete*

knosso by falkenard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the city of Kavala, Macedonia*

Seaside of Kavala ,Greece by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Derveni, Peloponnese*

Derveni-Greece by alenkapics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova, Parnassos (Central Greece)*

Arachova, Greece by Catchpenny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Acropolis from Plaka, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Acropolis the view from the Plaka by Frank Sinks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*

Naoussa Harbour by Gareth L Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old temple - mosque (now museum) of Trikala (town of Trikala), Thessaly*

muslim temple/hdr by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Greece by thelastminute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Ios, Cyclades*
Ios Greece by thelastminute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Rio - Antirio bay (with Rio Antirio bridge), Peloponnese - West Greece*
The flight by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Bathy, Kalymnos island by Giorgos Tsoumpas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Serifos, Serifos island (Cyclades)*
The Port of Serifos by natlidakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pramanda village at the feet of Strogula peak (Tzoumerka), Epirus*
Pramanda, Greece by alexring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Θεσσαλονίκη 4/5 by lefkev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Greece, Chalkida by LY Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

What an impressive thread!

I am ashamed to say that I have never visited most of the places you show.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I also never visited most of the places above; except Chalkida or Trikala etc, for examble...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The "gate" of Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Greece by NoelJG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Megalochari (Panagia of Tinos) church in the town of Tinos (Tinos island), Cyclades*
Megalochari (Panagia of Tinos) Church. by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Almiropotamos (salt river), Euboea (Central Greece)*
Euboea - Almiropotamos by AnonCitizen, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow, another great shot of Rio-Antirio Bridge, post # 4392 :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Greece - Lefkada - Poros Beach by Been Around - thx for 900000 views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefalari - near Drama, Macedonia*
Springs of Kefalari Dramas ... HDR by Emil9497 Photography & Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka district, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*
Pláka District, Athens 3 by skyduster4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gravia waterfalls, Central Greece*

Silky Infrared by Konstantinos Besios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Thassos, Thassos island (Macedonia)*

THASSOS TOWN HARBOUR ENTRANCE.1 by ronsaunders47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka with Acropolis at night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Plaka Hotel - Athens by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*

Summer life ... HDR by Emil9497 Photography & Art, on Flickr


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Pics are from a friend of me  Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

By Katerina Tzoukas


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

By Katerina Tzoukas


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

By Katerina Tzoukas


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

By Katerina Tzoukas


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

By Katerina Tzoukas


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

By Katerina Tzoukas


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you AL-KS, but next time please you should write the name of the place because many forumers they dont know them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Santorini from New Kameni island (volcano), Cyclades*

Volcano Harbour, Santorini by MegaRam Communications, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Nafpaktos, West Greece*

Nafpaktos bay view by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Volos from Makrinitsa, Thessaly*

423 Makrinítsa - Vista Volos by ROBINHO Y PACO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia)*

Encounters by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## PaulMST (Feb 3, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

AL-KS said:


> By Katerina Tzoukas


This must be Patras.


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Thank you AL-KS, but next time please you should write the name of the place because many forumers they dont know them


Yes you´re right but i don´t know where these places are...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Arta, Epirus*

Arta's old bridge-3 by karagiann-photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The salt lake of Mesolonghi, West Greece*

Messolongi by nipitiri123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Leonidio, Peloponnese*

Leonidio, Greece by Pascal Jaberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The fortress of the town of Rethymno, Crete*

Ρεθυμνο Rethymno by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*

Port of Paros, Greece by niikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Zakynthos, Greece by shintapostcard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molinos windmills, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Molinos. Windmills. Chios Island. Greece.  by J Alemañ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aoos gorge, Epirus*

aoos gorge in spring by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*

Villa Porto Heli by OmegaRus Holdings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

The Roofs of Argostoli by Chkaralis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos tomorrow, i hope that the problem will be fixed soon...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Patra and the bridge of Rio-Antirio in background, Peloponnese*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of Knights in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Xanthi at night, Thrace*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maktys Gialos bay, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Makris Gialos - Avra Private Suites by G.P.Kremmydas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diros caves - near Areopolis, Peloponnese*

Diros Caves by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko rocks, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Sarakiniko, Milos, Greece by jcoart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse in the port of Patra, Peloponnese*

P5080059-9 by SV3IEG-DINOS, on Flickr


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Amazing photos!!:drool::drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The amphitheater of Herodeion, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

The Amphitheater by Neodim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Vathy in Ithaki island, Ionian islands*

Vathi by Chaos Creator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The shipwreck at sunrise - Gytheio, Peloponnese*

The shipwreck at sunrise by George Koultouridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai palm beach, Crete*

Vai Palm Beach by AlexZachen, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Sarakiniko rocks, Milos island (Cyclades)*
> 
> Sarakiniko, Milos, Greece by jcoart, on Flickr


This looks like snow, but it is not.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fantastic pictures! u guys are blessed with a beautiful and very authentic country


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, we are... thanks


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

@christos-greece great thread my friend, this is one of the most beautiful countries i have ever seen :bow:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The White Tower in the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

white tower by Rilind Hxha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The wind mills in Mykonos island, Cyclades*

Mykonos by Visit Greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*

Greece, Leros by mirek.ambroz, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Akrata*, Northern Peloponnese










http://akrataland.com/yahoo_site_admin2/assets/images/119935572157768700.149122557.jpg

I hope you don't mind if I post a picture. I noticed that you always post photos from flickr, so I'll refrain from posting flickr photos, to avoid repetitions!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mani, Peloponnese*

spring scape in Mani by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

greece 167 by hooktothejaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia by Vasilis Tsikkinis, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Kardamyli*, South-Western Peloponnese










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15961928.jpg

Christos, please, no more Santorini pictures. We' ve had enough.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Glyfada*, Attica










http://img223.imageshack.us/f/640991809368938cfao4qq.jpg/


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Karytaina *with its castle and its arch bridge, Central Peloponnese











http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee177/vroomvroom200/Karitaina_TDMH_261209/DSC_0066.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pylos*, South-Western Peloponnese










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_b3g40BfGUa8/Spa8eGB7D_I/AAAAAAAABX0/HS3yS0iLQxk/s1600/pylos1.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

A deserted beach in *Vouliagmeni*, Attica :colgate:










http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m153/Scandalous_Racing/Greece/DSC00260.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Katakolo*, Western Peloponnese










http://www.myteipat.gr/cms/images/phocagallery/pyrgos_ileia/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_katakolo1.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Langadia*, Central Peloponnese










http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/ticklemekayy/DSC05751.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pylos*, South-Western Peloponnese










http://www.acroula.com/pylos/images/IMG_0062.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Proussos monastery*, (former) Evrytania Prefecture, Central Greece










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZtlCfBa0ef8/TFFJUabQFxI/AAAAAAAADoA/xSzbr9BiRO8/s1600/Proussos.jpg


----------



## Pythagoras (Dec 19, 2010)

Wonderful photos guys! Thanks a lot!!! :applause:


nastyathenian said:


> A deserted beach in *Vouliagmeni*, Attica :colgate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am i the only one who -among this huge crowd- noticed first the blond girl with the light blue bikini down in the center of the photo???:tongue2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos nasty


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The temple of Delphi, Central Greece*

Delphi, Greece by Wrong Lane Fotographi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos windmills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos windmills, Greece by Sara1226, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Kastraki and Meteora, Thessaly*

Kalampaka, Greece by .:anka::., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo (Zagorochoria), Epirus*

Κολυμπήθρες- Πάπιγγο-Ζαγοροχώρια by SotirisAntoniou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salt lake Tourlida, Mesolonghi (West Greece)*

breathless by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mouse island (Pontikonissi), Kerkyra (Ionian islands)*

Mouse Island from afar by Tavie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in the town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Mountain Form by Matthew Halstead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira during sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece by Kim Wilkens, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Κατακολο χαχαχαχα


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Naoussa*, Central Macedonia










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_tvlXeH4Az...AAAIk/sw-cWso4pWY/s1600/Gymnastics!++(56).JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Athos *(Aghion Oros)










http://katchisholidays.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/proskinimatikh-ekdromh-sto-agion-oros.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Edessa*, Central Macedonia










http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/travel/Macedonia/02_Greece/P9090105.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Monastery of Panteleimon, *Aghion oros*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15959223.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Metsovo*, Ipiros










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dSZVysw4ziA/TMmdCYILMlI/AAAAAAAAC3k/iQnbD8z1Oy0/s1600/Metsovo.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Edessa* water falls, Central Macedonia










http://www.edessa.gr/docs/photo/picture/122.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Preveza*, Ipiros










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Wwec0xPGSmY/TG4yspXyGkI/AAAAAAAAACc/JZDcNICxugE/s1600/IMG_0047.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Athos *(Aghion Oros)










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Eu8q0iS37dw/TLwPYFwadtI/AAAAAAAADyk/bUeuzveHE1M/s1600/Εικόνα006.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Perigiali, *Lefkada*










http://www.roomingreece.com/images/DSC00727.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Kantili mountain, *Evia*










http://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab336/jordanbonsai/P8080006.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Igoumenitsa*, Ipiros










http://philip.greenspun.com/images/200409-central-greece/igoumenitsa-waterfront.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Veroia*, Central Macedonia










http://bulgarnation.com/images/VeriaPanoramic.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nea Sikioni*, Chalkidiki










http://www.rebuilding.gr/Images/Εικόνα 064.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Metsovo*, Ipiros










http://philip.greenspun.com/images/200409-central-greece/metsovo-under-cloud.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nea Potidea* canal, Chalkidiki










http://www.alice.multita.com.pl/NEAGR/2/city/large/nea-potidea.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos for sure nasty  ...but they are too big some of them. You should you smaller sizes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In Palamidi castle (fortress), Nafplion (Peloponnese)*

Renewal by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*kalogeriko stone bridge (Zagori), Epirus*

kalogeriko stone bridge by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Pothia harbour by The Winkle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga at dusk, Epirus*

Parga bay by Lientje_01, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos for sure nasty  ...but they are too big some of them. You should you smaller sizes


Christos, I know that some of the pictures I upload are too big, but they are too spectacular to be left out! 
Another issue is the location of this thread. Wouldn’t it be more appropriate to place it in "Travel and geography" section?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Nydri, *Lefkada *island










http://papleon.pblogs.gr/files/f/161492-P5151096.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Platamonas*, Central Macedonia










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_O9w_AEtEMf0/TAEUwRAWQhI/AAAAAAAAAJk/YfUIibAM68s/s1600/DSCN1049-1.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Lefkada *island










http://papleon.pblogs.gr/files/f/158657-P5161135.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Samothraki *island










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_PgLYT_Z1M...H1G4_0ZettQ/s1600/4931304841_cbcf59494b_b.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Geni, *Lefkada *island










http://papleon.pblogs.gr/files/f/157834-P5151110.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Fiskardo, *Kefalonia *island










http://i31.tinypic.com/28sr95t.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Lefkada *island










http://papleon.pblogs.gr/files/f/154865-P3020597.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Kioni, *Ithaki *island










http://i28.tinypic.com/2yty1ch.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Nydri, *Lefkada *island










http://i26.tinypic.com/bg379w.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Lefkada *island










http://www.lefkadastudios.gr/periioxi/6madouri.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Paxoi *island










http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g121/panasarr/IMG_3551.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Porto Katsiki, *Lefkada *island










http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/3245/1680823808018.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Myrtos beach, *Kefalonia *island










http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu85/hobbyline187/037-2.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Kamena Vourla*, Central Greece









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_6iBg2VRnnAI/THrnMd8njqI/AAAAAAAAT_w/Q2OvXAYkmnI/s1600/kamena_vourla.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Malesina*, Central Greece









http://assets.in.gr/dGenesis/assets/Content200/Photo/52135_b.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Karpenisi*, Central Greece









http://i49.tinypic.com/2qbspkl.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Mesoropi *waterfalls, Eastern Macedonia









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VNl1_Sqz6...A/2HS6HQW77r8/s1600/καταρρακτης+μασοροπης.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nastyathenian said:


> Christos, I know that some of the pictures I upload are too big, but they are too spectacular to be left out!
> Another issue is the location of this thread. Wouldn’t it be more appropriate to place it in "Travel and geography" section?


I am thinking to start copying and paste some of those best photos into the "travel and geography" section; this one will remain open and active btw


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Η Ύδρα δε χρειάζεται λόγια / Stunning island of Hydra - Greece  by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kapsali, Kythira island (Ionian islands)*

Kithira Kapsali by micanon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Chalkida by Stamos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Arta, Epirus*

PICT0003-2.jpg by Reedcat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the island of Hydra, Attica reg.*

Ω γλυκύ μου έαρ / Hydra - Greece: spring is definitely here! by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Prespes lake, Epirus*

Little Prespa by McHeras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

DSC04881-82-83_640 by Renzo Re, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Fourni, Ikaria island (North Aegean reg.)*

Fournoi from above, Greece by niikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the town of Lavrio, East Attica reg.*

Sunday leisure in Lavrio/hdr version by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mesta, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Mastixdorf auf Chios by WolfgangSimlinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Nafplio from Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*

Palamidi Fortress Nafplio by lady_hei77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Man and Children by aidansp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Greece Shot 5 by rezanosrati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kalavrita, Peloponnese*

Kalavrita by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Karlovasi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

KARLOVASI SAMOS GREECE by FOTIS ZANETIS SAMOS-GREECE, on Flickr


----------



## Dinder (Jul 19, 2009)

Exceptional pictures, stunning place, Great civilization and extraordinary people – never been to Greece but I used to live near GreekTown - Toronto, so I claim that I know Greek people :lol:

Amazing work christos-greece :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much Dinder


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The monastery of Arkadi (Rethymno), Crete*

The monastery of Arkadi by Orion1611, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece by Photo Bug TA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania, Crete*

ancient mosque by Whata_Catch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Kavala, Macedonia*

Kavala (wide) by macropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Kavala einai poli omorfi i hope i said that right


----------



## Summer.Uk (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ Greece is fascinating


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

EUSERB said:


> Kavala einai poli omorfi i hope i said that right


Yes you said it right; are you Greek?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cloudy view of the island of Amorgos, Cyclades*

Easter on Amorgos by jessicahitch_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalogeriko (Monk) bridge, Epirus*

My Bridge to Cross by Faddoush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Agrinio at night, West Greece*

Agrinio, Greece by impassion81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymnon lighthouse, Crete by Orion1611, on Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Yes you said it right; are you Greek?


 No,but i am Serb but Greeks are my brothers so i am learning Greek


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

EUSERB said:


> No,but i am Serb but Greeks are my brothers so i am learning Greek


OK kay:


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

oh i didn't even notice,i put ,,but,, in front of i am Serb,its just a typo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Cephalonia by jollysnapper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora monastery, Thessaly*

Meteore by dopodormo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kantouni Beach, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Kantouni Beach, Kalymnos by Ffoto360, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the streets of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethimno, Alfa by amira_a, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Meteora monastery, Thessaly*
> 
> Meteore by dopodormo, on Flickr


 
Amazing!!! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Paroikia in some distance, Paros island (Cyclades)*

Paros, Greece by Tobi_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Galaxidi, Central Greece*

View to Galaxidi by animadm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Μονεμβασία Monemvasia by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Thessaloniki at dusk, Macedonia*

city by the sea by petrosg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Athinios and the town of Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini by Day2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka at night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Plaka-Athens by Νancy Giambani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori mountains, Epirus*

Road to Greece 042 by Merlin 64000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesohori village, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Mesohori Karpathos, Dodecanese Islands, Greece by tg_gene, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

christos-greece please put photos of pylos is amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the island of Patmos, Dodecanese*

Patmos and Mediterranean by chuy david, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

Πόρος...ανίκατε μάχαν / The pretty island of Poros - Greece by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pylos, Peloponnese*

Pylos by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Nafpaktos, West Greece*

Rooftops by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Awesome photo!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

View from the inner port by fotisvr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Monemvasia by petrosg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Ikaria by stavers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marathokampos, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Samos Ormos Marathokampos by jtkfr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. John monastery in town (chora) of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*

PATMOS ST.JOHN'S MONASTERY 1.2s by liontas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio at dusk, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

SAMOS island by jtkfr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastania landscape, Thessaly - Macedonia*

Kastania, Greece by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street in Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini street by huldu_folk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Pythagoreio, Samos, Greece by KP Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xopateras Tower in Odigitria Monastery, Crete*

Xopateras Tower in Odigitria Monastery, Crete, Greece by cretanbeaches.com users, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Flowered beach (Rethymno), Crete*

Flowered beach by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

By the sea by SpirosK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stymfalia lake (near Korinthos), Peloponnese*

stymfalia2011-1 by Joseph Galanakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Volos from Makrinitsa (Pelio), Thessaly*

View of Volos from Makrinitsa by slampoud, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Yes, especially this photo!:
> 
> *Landscape around Dhomokos, Central Greece*
> 
> Domokos, Greece (2) by feleris, on Flickr


 
:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port Gerakos town, Peloponnese*

Beautiful Greece by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nydri harbour, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Nydri Harbour Front 010 by alasdair massie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastos cave, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

KastosCave 065 by alasdair massie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agioi Anargyri (St. Anargyri) beach, Anafi island (Cyclades)*

beches... by Quelle night..., on Flickr


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

Great country and awesome pics! :banana:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Plastiras lake, Trikala










http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/86200/lake_plastira.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Chrousso Village hotel, Chalkidiki










http://www.chrousso.gr/downloads/aero.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Chrisi, Crete










http://lh6.ggpht.com/_zS4OejLREC0/SLMTTvqkyuI/AAAAAAAAAGA/emkGEPk6A2M/Chrisi11.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Agiofaraggo, Crete










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gHsGi8rV8vU/TAlG9aIZFmI/AAAAAAAALBA/9leowZmtlSM/s1600/αγιοφαραγγο.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Astypalaia island










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_OlNkG0K-hic/S92kTRhcS0I/AAAAAAAAAx0/hJUEkl_pTGU/s1600/chora_08.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Galissas beach, Syros










http://www.holiday.gr/upload/users_images/3/galissas2607.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos nasty...  but Plastira lake its in Karditsa. Trikala has at least 3 times the distance Karditsa and Plastira.
I fixed for you 


*Plastira lake, Karditsa (Thessaly)*








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/86200/lake_plastira.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

OK Christos!

Milesi, Attica, with Evia in the background.










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-sokBfQGSG1E/TaLMjFDDgiI/AAAAAAAACIo/I3cZfeBzU5c/s1600/DSC00458.JPG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia / Santorini by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arta, Epirus*

PICT0002-2.jpg by Reedcat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Lake kerkini (Serres), Macedonia*

Sunset at Lake kerkini, Serres Greece by dimtze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

IMG_0660 by ielanguages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Vathy, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*

IMG_3091 by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Karlovasi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

samos-karlovasi by samos my love, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue and White, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Set sail? by cosmic Blast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

2284-preview6z by photophoca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens at dusk, Attica reg.*

2279-preview6z by photophoca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia*

2275-preview6 by photophoca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*

Mystras Palace by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Alleys by the Port by biserche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

IMG_Rhodes_1245 by Jelle Drok, on Flickr


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Town of Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*
> 
> Alleys by the Port by biserche, on Flickr


Syros is one of the least known gems of the Cycladic islands to tourists. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Rethymno, Crete*

Port de Rethymnon by Vins64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orange beach, Chalkidiki (Macedonia)*

DSC00071 by modulartechnix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voidomatis river, Epirus*

Voidomatis River by Dimitris Tzoumpas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Pyrgi. Chios. by J Alemañ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The light-house of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethimno--Greece by Lighthouse man44, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Folegandros, Folegandros island (Cyclades)*

greece 2010 Folegandros by steven.wilkins196, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kyparissia, Peloponnese*

After the storm by Stavros.A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arta, Epirus*








http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Tree by Yiannis Kalligas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

Public Transportation on the Island of Hydra by pusapoze (still trying to catch up), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Sartorini - Greece - Photo taken with my iPhone by Fabio - Miami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*

Metsovo  by jorge.cancela, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Aerial view of the town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like so much this aerial view... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the city of Heraklion at night, Crete*

IMGP016_019 by brendanzzz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos at night, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

... by Mihai Micu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalkida aerial view, Euboea (Central Greece)*








http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Perdika, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*








http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*

At rest by Braxiatel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

Thessaloniki from the port by rhuvok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Arta and town of Arta, Epirus*








http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The beach of Perissa, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Love my life by Jessicalauren5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Kos, Dodecanese*

DSC_8596 by Mar_*Kor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Konitsa bridge, Epirus*

Konitsa Bridge by Dimitris Tzoumpas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The village of Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Monemvasia by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Peacefull demonstration, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia)*

Greek revolution in pictures by Teacher Dude's BBQ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old district of Chania town, Crete*

Chania-124 by roshelen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of the town of Mesolonghi (aerial view), West Greece*








http://www.airphotos.gr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*

Close-up of Ruins in Central Athens by Office Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

nauplion596 by gravegirl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Falasarna Beach, Crete*

Falasarna Beach by Daniel Skoog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in cape of Sounio, Attica reg.*

Sunset in Sounio, Greece by free3yourmind, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Old district of Chania town, Crete*
> 
> Chania-124 by roshelen, on Flickr


I think I may have walked down this very alley a few years ago when I stayed at the U.S. Naval Station near Souda Bay.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pelio villages, Thessaly*

Litle village by tonispatman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andros lighthouse, Andros island (Cyclades)*

The lighthouse by menace6902, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mithymna, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

The village and the castle by teo58-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The archeological site of Zea's theater, Piraues (city of Athens, Attica reg.)*

Piraeus (Summer 2011) 32 by cya.dikemes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Mykonos, Cyclades*

Windmills and Sailing Ship by MarkusGW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Red Beach, Santorini by fok13, on Flickr


----------



## karlmiller (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Zakynthos, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

P1100964 by greece07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos June 2011 - Town by photoaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Rio Antirio, Peloponnese - West Greece*

bridge by CCordo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Dodekanesos Isles in Greece by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panathenaikon Stadium during the opening ceremony of the 2011 Special Olympics Summer Games, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Panathenaikon Stadium During Opening Ceremony Rehearsal by Special Olympics Australia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Agios Nikolaos (St. Nikolaos), Crete*

Crete, Greece by birsin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Thassos island, North Aegean reg.*

Thassos by ibadea, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *The town and the island of Nisyros, Dodecanese*
> 
> Nissyros by Visit Greece, on Flickr



This is beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania, Crete*

GREECE GR-3191 by manchot6150, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

Poros by Logical Dog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia*

Kavala by photophoca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Heraklion at night, Crete*

IMGP0020_019_resize by brendanzzz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia*

Do you need an umbrella? by Manolis Thr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at daytime, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

OIA, handmade houses by Frizztext, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge near Grevena, Macedonia*

Old stone bridge "Aziz Aga" by Nik Zach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Litheos river and the town of Trikala, Thessaly*

Exploring Greece - Trikala by tolis*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Kastelorizo, Dodecanese*

Kastellorizo by DimitriS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The isthmus of Corinthos, Peloponnese*

Corinthos channel by coolmonfrere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

Athens from the Acropolis by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki at dusk, Macedonia*

THESSALONIKI by Faddoush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Sounion & the Temple of Poseidon, Attica reg.*

Cape Sounion & the Temple of Poseidon, Greece by 5ERG10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi village, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

United Colors! by tolis*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge "Mylou" (Zagori), Epirus*

Γεφύρι "του Μύλου" (Κήπων Ζαγορίου) - old stone bridge "Mylou" (Kipoi Zagoriou) by Nik Zach, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, rustic shot....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Delphi and the landscape, Central Greece*

Delphi by maddiott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tzanetakis tower (Gythio), Peloponnese*

Tzanetakis' tower by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Bourtzi island of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Bourtzi (Nafplio) by mastoras182, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania at night, Crete*

Crete-Hania  by tritone510, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia Pano by Aaron_S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno under storm, Crete*

Untitled by Lukas Vasilikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Thassos, North Aegean reg.*

Untitled by Hythe Eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Korados, Paros island (Cyclades)*

Last Light at Korados by PRS Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*

Mykonos Greece by L*Ali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kythira (Kythira island), Ionian islands*

Kythira town by rod.hoad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old harbour of Chania town, Crete*

Old Harbor, Chania, Crete, Greece by terberman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Plastira (near Karditsa), Thessaly*

The bright side from the dark side by teo58-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ioannina at night, Epirus*

Ioannina - Epirus | Ιωάννινα - Ήπειρος by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Chios at dusk, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Chios Town by Distra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panormiti, island of Simi (Dodecanese)*

Panormiti, island of Simis, Greece by sanguedolces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Sunrise at Rhodes, Greece by P. Matanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Herodion theater, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Greece-0086 by archer10 (Dennis) (BUSY), on Flickr


----------



## Rudolf der Rare (Jul 13, 2011)

I actually think there is just too much sun in Greece, can`t be good for your skin!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Sunrise in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
> 
> Sunrise at Rhodes, Greece by P. Matanski, on Flickr



lovely photo....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you Linguine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Milos, Cyclades*

Offshore moon island by jameelwinter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania at dusk, Crete*

Chania Nights by demuxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora, Greece by GloriousFool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorin by WolfgangSimlinger, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Meteora, Thessaly*
> 
> Meteora, Greece by GloriousFool, on Flickr


Christos, this is amazing! :applause:
You have more pictures of this beauty?


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Panoramic view of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
> 
> Oia Pano by Aaron_S., on Flickr


This is so beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Nikitas beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

SDC13269 by Tereez., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle - fortress of Patra (city of Patra), Peloponnese*

d_a_r_k__c_a_s_t_l_e by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Chalkidiki, Macedonia*

Hot in Halkidiki by nikon-itis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the town of Skopelos (Skopelos island), Thessaly reg.*

Panoramic - Skopelos village sunset by Virgilios Tsioulli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buildings in the town of Corfu (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*

Rooftop in Corfu by Jesse Noone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Milos at dusk, Cyclades*

Milos, November 2007 by WolfgangSimlinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Kalampaka (background) and the monastery (from the James Bond film For Your Eyes Only), Thessaly*

For Your Eyes only... by brissychic, on Flickr


----------



## Marokino (Sep 16, 2009)

Greece ! Amazing !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Meteora, Thessaly*
> 
> Meteora, Greece by GloriousFool, on Flickr


Stunning shot......thanks.:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania aerial view, Crete*

View of the city of Chania from the Owl Cafe in Sody, Crete, Greece by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Piraeus at night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Piräus, Athen, Griechenland by WolfgangSimlinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Milos at dusk, Cyclades*

Milos, November 2007 by WolfgangSimlinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Olympus by Yilud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Επίδαυρος - 16 Ιουλίου 2011 by cdemetriadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*

_MG_1361 by ZX9 - Keith H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Kokkari by Luigi Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town and the lake of Kastoria, Macedonia*

Kastoria by McHeras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Symi (Symi island), Dodecenese*

Stairway to Heaven by pefkosmad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora monasteries, Thessaly*

IMG_2651 by andrew.wallwork, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Assos. Kefalonia. Greece. by elsa11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Itea, Central Greece*

IMG_9499 by andrew.wallwork, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*

City of Rhodes by miguelgrh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*

Vieille Venise - Old Venise by Julien Lebreton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse of Alexandroupolis, Thrace*

Alexandroupolis - Lighthouse by stefg74, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*

Metsovo  by jorge.cancela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Corfu, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

GREECE by EmellineH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora (aerial view from above), Thessaly*

GREECE by EmellineH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Ithaki, Ionian islands*

ITHAKI isl. by SV3IEG-DINOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viros gorge (Kardamili), Peloponnese*

VIROS gorge – KARDAMILI - Mali Greece_59850_dvd Pel. by masotti primo, on Flickr


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you prepared for the insanity calendar Workout program?
cheap longchamp is really a French luxurious brand name. Jean Cassegrain established the manufacturer 60 

several years in the past. Its prior line of work is manufacturing leather-based covering for pipes. Essentially the most well known 

longchamp outlet
line now are the Le Pliage plus the Plan¨¨tes, each manufactured from vinyl and leather. The real difference is usually that Le Pliage is foldable while the Plan¨¨tes is 

just not. Though Plan¨¨tes works by using a far more thicker substance in comparison to the other one particular.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

*Town of Igoumenitsa, Thesprotia, Epirus.
*

Igoumenitsa-Night view by gouligun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*

IMGP6588 by Kiki.Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the center of Corfu town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

BILD2865 by rmdnbdllh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The walls and the castle of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

DSC_1807 b wide by Anaximandros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sami, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Mountain at Sami by BenjaminWeston, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Alonissos island










http://www.tourismos-gr.gr/home/images/stories/800px-alonissos2.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Tsivlou lake, Achaia prefecture










http://i46.tinypic.com/5ecns9.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Alepochori, Attica










http://www.megadive.org/aigosthena42.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Matala, Crete










http://www.hellenica.de/Griechenland/Ort/MatalaCaves2.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lassi beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Lassi beach. Kefalonia. Greece. by elsa11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island from Thira, Cyclades*

Cruise ships at anchor by Kanikoski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square and Acropolis at night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Monastiraki Square by Visit Greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karpathos island, Dodecanese*

100_2319 by guildenstern70, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Drakolimni, Ioannina prefecture










http://www.travelsecrets.gr/uploads/konitsa/konit1.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Psara island










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8fJpW-cbB1Y/S_35qSidycI/AAAAAAAAAwE/9BSaQTbuV8k/s1600/P1070011.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Langada, Chios island










http://www.serfarisma.gr/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/mykonos-syros-skafatos-003.JPG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse of Chania at sunset, Crete*

give me hope.. by ommation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Oia and its harbour below, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Snow village by iSLDs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Nafplio by Thomas Huston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Municipal market in the town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*

Dimotiki Agorà by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum from the Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Acropolis museum from the Acropolis by psychedup2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piso Krioneri Beach (Parga), Epirus*

Piso Krioneri Beach, Parga by gillian808, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Kerkyra, Ionian islands*

Greece, Amazing it was by WhiteAnGeL <3, on Flickr


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*zakynthos . I love Greece*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The temple of Delhpi, Central Greece*

Greece_2011_216 by bookishbiker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marine Gate in the old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*

Marine Gate by Seiji Yamanushi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*

Aegina by rafa secades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio - Antirio bridge at sunset, Peloponnese - West Greece*

l_a_s_t__l_i_g_h_t by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Astakos, West Greece*

Panoramic View of Astakos - Greece by dgriman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Red beach by luk73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Poros by Ryuji36, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pigadia, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Pigadia, Karpathos by Loudem., on Flickr


----------



## wooser123 (Aug 13, 2011)

great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Santorini, Cyclades*

Santorini - Greece by Silvia Alcântara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street in the village of Petra, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Petra street by Tim Aldworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keri Caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Keri Caves by Queen Tiye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of Holy Mary (Panagia of Tinou), Tinos island (Cyclades)*

Panagia tis Tinou by iliasamos, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Rio - Antirio bridge at sunset, Peloponnese - West Greece*
> 
> l_a_s_t__l_i_g_h_t by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


mg:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

One photo from Thessaloniki,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old harbour (waterfront) of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Tavernas by the bandits altercations, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square and the Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Monastiraki Square by Visit Greece, on Flickr


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunrise from Aegean sea


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens by night, Attica reg.*

DSC_0443 by hu.xiaodong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia)*

20110810_004 by a1pha_gr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street in Kalavrita, Peloponnese*

New surface shows where train used to run to centre of Kalavrita by travelling girl2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylopotamos beach (Pelio), Thessaly*

Pelion / Mylopotamos / Greece by Yiannis Kourtoglou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street in Corfu, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Απογευματινή βόλτα by Rinio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*

Port Aegina, Greece by Michael Langille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Thira, Sideways by Pat Cahill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Agrostiri, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

agrostiri by Alex Erber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perissa beach (with black sand), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of Thessaloniki with White Tower in background, Macedonia*

Thessaloniki by maska_29, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse of the city of Patra, Peloponnese*

v_e_l_v_e_t by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos (Skiathos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

DSC_3987 by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Livadi at night, Serifos island (Cyclades)*

The Moon's nights by natlidakis, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Amorgos island










http://www.islasdelegeo.com/images/cyclades/amorgos2.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Mount Pelion










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_M3lQDokcd...P4/Bd0hDv8env0/s1600/ΠΗΛΙΟ++31+1+07+019-2.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Aghios Ioannis beach, Mount Pelion










http://vitaraclub.gr/userpix/282_DSC_0311_1.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Acheloos river, Western Greece










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wxVe016DIoM/TA46m6Ws_6I/AAAAAAAAAVM/xR54DzpV3hk/s1600/axeloos.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Platanos, Central Greece










http://www.naupaktia.gr/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/oreini-naupaktia-horio-platanos.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Litochoro, Central Macedonia










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ft8dPuylUhs/TUMrD4FptiI/AAAAAAAAA-I/9tQWtv9Dl8s/s1600/PA152747.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nastyathenian said:


> Aghios Ioannis beach, Mount Pelion


Town of Agios Ioannis in Pelion: I was there 3 years ago; in winter, Christmas time :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful towns, very picturesques


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Town of Skiathos (Skiathos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*
> 
> DSC_3987 by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr


Very nice, looks like a Portuguese village with that roofs. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Perissa (with the black sand), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Perissa by Birmingham Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Naxos (Naxos island), Cyclades*

Naxos-2011_070 by moitaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Mesta, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Mesta by 'schabzutun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At the harbour of the town of Gythio, Peloponnese*

IMG_6835 by geraldm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*"Golden" sunset in Kos island (in the town of Kos), Dodecanese*

Golden sunset in Kos by Marques Forever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Igoumenitsa, Epirus*

ferry boat by .liketobite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos by Håkon Kjøllmoen, Norway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira at noon, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

IMG_3139 by gerimedi, on Flickr


----------



## Greg_E (Aug 26, 2011)

Santorini is a great place to visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos bay, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Greece Lindos Bay by Koele1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aoos river gorge (near Konitsa), Epirus*

Aoos river gorge, near Konitsa by Chris_paradeyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The city of Heraklion at night (aerial view), Crete*

Yellow moon by /\/\acropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome updates christos....btw I'm fascinated with the octopus tentacles being dried...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos from the port, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos-2011_001 by moitaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town and the lake of Kastoria, Macedonia*

Greetings from Kastoria! by Kino Praxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Golden Coast (Messinia), Peloponnese*

Messinia | Golden Coast by Visit Greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Amazing greek islands - Santorini by AlaskaGM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Skiathos town (Skiathos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Sunset in Skiathos Town by MorningRosie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mistras (Laconia), Peloponnese*

Mistras - Laconia Peloponnese Greece _5476 DVD Pel. by masotti primo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse of Rethymno, Crete*

Ο φάρος του Ρεθύμνου by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalohori (near Thessaloniki), Macedonia*

b_l_u_e_v_e_l_v_e_t_IV by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Syros by duqueıros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kalampaka aerial, Thessaly*

Untitled by Koss T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Koroni harbour (Mani), Peloponnese*

Koroni harbour by frenchkerr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The small church on Aegina's harbour (Aegina island), Attica reg.*

The small church @ Aegina Pier by deming131, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue Caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Blue Caves, Zakynthos by jaybeepea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agia Anna beach (Agali), Euboea (Central Greece)*

Παραλία Αγίας Άννας (Αγκάλη) by Vasileios Filis - ΒΦ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni, Peloponnese*

Methoni by frenchkerr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

Chalkidiki September 2011 - 284 by TomOnTour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Villa by dopecharcoal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lixouri at night, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Kefalonia - Summer 2011 by Vagelis & Dionysis Mourelatos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the old town of Chania, Crete*

DSC_0311 by deeper2k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos island at night, Central Aegean reg.*

IMG_7821.jpg by rward2008, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia, Santorini, Greece 011 by saxman8503, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The temple of Delhpi, Central Greece*

crowded delphi by nevermindthecamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia (Stadium Entrance), Peloponnese*

Ancient Olympia - Stadium Entrance by CactusD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*

Rhodes 2011-8200 Rhodes Old Town Harbour by simon_x_george, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old and historic academy of Athens (city of Athens), Attica reg.*

Untitled by ggrozoma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baxedes beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece, September 2011 by etherjag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*

_SAL9849 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in the lagoon of Mesolonghi, West Greece*

Lagoon sunset by John & Mel Kots, on Flickr


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Town of Kalampaka aerial, Thessaly*
> 
> Untitled by Koss T, on Flickr


:cheers2:

This is great, fantastic. 


Amazing country bro's!


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

^^hno: dude is not a village its a town kalambaka


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Where's a spot left?! by goashu™, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ipapanti church in the town of Kalamata, Peloponnese*

η υπαπαντή στη Καλαμάτα by Νικόλας, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red roofs on ****** island, North Aegean reg.*

red roof by t. magnum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and the town of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*

Aegina 01 by deming131, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour (below) and the town of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece by mcgrayjr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*

Mandraki, Nysiros (view from our "home" towards the monastery) by frans.sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Volos aerial view from Makrinitsa (Pelio), Thessaly*

_SAL9548 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The byzantine wall of Komotini, Thrace*

the byzantine wall by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of the town of Andros (chora), Andros island (Cyclades)*

Κάστρο Χώρας Ανδρου by Anna Voulgari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Achaia Clauss Winery castle (near Patra), Peloponnese*

Achaia Clauss Winery by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town and the harbour of Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Assos Harbour by Ruthie H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Public market in the town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*

Agora by sputnik 57, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tinos panoramic view, Tinos island (Cyclades)*

Looking over the harbour by Braxiatel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town and the lake of Kastoria, Macedonia*

Kastoria, Greece by Menka Opassinis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Epirus*

Πάργα by supersum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Molivos, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Molivos (Mitimnia), Lesvos Island, Greece by atila_y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gythion, Peloponnese*

Gythion by mikyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from the town of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*

Big Blue by envylight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala aerial view, Thessaly*

TRIKALA-GREECE by vgiagias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the town of Alexandroupoli, Thrace*

Alexandroupolis by george magiafas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Parthenon, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*








http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n490/Turbintine/TheParthenon.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The central square of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*








http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums...nd Turkey September 2011/GreeceTurkey059.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes with the castle of Knights at night, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*








http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj68/bogdanovskaya2/GreeceRhodescastletagsofia-art.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab226/raylich/Chios Greece/145_4576.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

greece peloponnese dodecanese 2011 882 by rfbc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Isidoros (Kardamila), Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

ag. isidoros, chios by Thali la noir - Friend me on facebook & share more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syntagma square in the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Nafplio. by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Katerini, Macedonia*

Paralia Katerini, Pieria, Greece by antonmihis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Patitiri, Alonnisos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Patitiri by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Greece by M[Dogan| Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

The waterfront of the walled city of Rhodes, Greece by schnookkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Ermoupoli, Syros, Greece by wouteronclin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alonnisos beaches, Alonnisos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Alonisoss Beaches by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio - Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*

Rio - Antirio bridge by .:LantZ:., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town and the island of Poros at night aerial view, Attica reg.*

Poros island-Πόρος by Iason Orlandos Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*High cable bridge of Chalkida at night, Euboea (Central Greece)*

high cable bridge of Chalkis at night by feleris, on Flickr


----------



## botanika (May 11, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Rio - Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
> 
> Rio - Antirio bridge by .:LantZ:., on Flickr


amazing bridge !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Santorini after sunset, Cyclades*

Sunset by Rayols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pigadia by night, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Pigadia by night by sirugo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

IMG_0599 by irawlinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Assos by bene_romani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens at night, Attica reg.*

Looking over Athens by frans.sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

_DSC2939 by twystinme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake and the town of Ioannina, Epirus*

Ioannina lake, Greece by tgeorgantzian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the old town of Chania, Crete*

Chania Old Port by luismontanez, on Flickr


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Kathisma beach, Lefkada

My own pic:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Kathisma again. Colours....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Italy_Greece-244 by destradafilm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach (town of Rhodes), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Beach life for dummies by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Little Venice (Mykonos town), Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Little Venice by giev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Assos by HollyColleen, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

i love this country!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome updates....:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Autumn mist in Upper Korakiana, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

October in Corfu by Sibad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Halki (Halki island), Dodecanese*

Halki fishing boats by mike wade (otisplodding), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice (town of Mykonos), Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

καλή όρεξη! by Arnodil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

santorini greece by sunkissis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis at night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

DSC_7506 by Efthymios Rafail Gourgouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the city of Thessaloniki from White Tower, Macedonia reg.*

674_puerto_tesalonica by queulat00, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papafragas beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Papafragas beach by jessgib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the old town of Chania, Crete*

Crete-10 by geedub11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The port and the town of Chios (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*

Chios port promenade by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio aerial view from Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*

Nafplion by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stormy view of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*

Lunchtime view by mark&june, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tower of the Winds and the Acropolis by night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Tower of the Winds by mark&june, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Rethymno, Crete*

Crete by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora cloudy view, Thessaly*

Μετέωρα Meteora by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view (Mykonos island), Cyclades*

Red Door by kerry_bellerose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Ithaki, Ionian islands*

kionio harbour by stanleonte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Aquarium of the town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*

Rhodes Aquarium by Astacus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece by thefowlers3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Zeus (Ancient Olympia), Peloponnese*

Temple of Zeus by konde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clock tower (town of Lakki, Leros island), Cyclades*

Italian Architecture - Leros Island by Leros Marina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia by sunset, Peloponnese*

Monemvasia by Vasilis., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Delphi, Central Greece*

2011-09-01 004 by ed1chandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Blue and Gold by kerry_bellerose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*

ZANTE SEP2011-21 by QuandOnAime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samarina Village (near Grevena), Macedonia reg.*

Samarina Village by evansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Pothia, Kalymnos, Greece by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antipaxos island, Ionian islands*

Αντίπαξοι by khtoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkini lake (near Serres), Macedonia reg.*

kerkini lake greece by Halit Volkan Cengiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos harbour and town (Skopelos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Skopelos Island by Virgilios Tsioulli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis from Panathenaic stadium, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Panathenaic Stadium - Athens by Hole_In_Wall, on Flickr


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Samarina Village (near Grevena), Macedonia reg.*
> 
> Samarina Village by evansg, on Flickr


the surroundings of the area are amazing..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vrachos beach (near Preveza), Epirus*

Vrachos-0270 by massonth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

porto katsiki by stanleonte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio aerial view from Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*

Nafplion by ExperienceGreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Samothrace (Samothrace island), Macedonia reg.*

landscape #2 by nikfas, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Greece is just amazing, it has IMO the best landscapes and the cityscapes are amazing too.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Indeed, Greece is really gorgeous!!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Athinios, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

DSCF2675.jpg by Gary_JoJo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of the Knights in the town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*

IMG_1114 by CyprusPictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai palm forest, Crete*

Vai Palm Beach/Crete/Greece by AlexZachen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Canyon at the base of Mount Olympus, Macedonia reg.*

Greece: In a canyon at the base of Mount Olympus by pawightm (Patricia), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winter in Santorini island, Cyclades*

IMG_1010 by mcgeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of Aegina town (Aegina island), Attica reg.*

Aegina: At the Port by Escuincle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Aigina town by dusk (Aegina island), Attica reg.*

Αίγινα-Aegina island Greece by Iason Orlandos Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Wow such amazing cityscapes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island at night, Dodecanese*

Symi at Midnight by maxslug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The red beach of Santorini island, Cyclades*

Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Panorama de atardecer (isla de Siros) by  JJLópez , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Skopelos (Skopelos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Skopelos - Greece by Virgilios Tsioulli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and town of Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Fiscardo harbor by dorochina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala aerial view, Macedonia reg.*

Η ομορφιά του κόλπου > Καβάλα by Spotter_CY, on Flickr


----------



## prabap61 (Oct 19, 2011)

the city is beautiful with water around it.the people can enjoy all things there


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania (old town), Crete*

Untitled by pyramis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Samos Pythagorio by jtkfr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki upper city from Aristotelous square, Macedonia reg.*

Aristotelous Square by johnnie maleoglou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jumerka mountains (near Ioannina), Epirus*

Τζουμέρκα Ιωαννίνων by Diakon, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Greece is a so beautiful country.


----------



## georgekemka (Jul 6, 2011)

Πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες.

Θα μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις δικές σου φωτογραφίες;


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ OK... 

*Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*








my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Syros by night by  JJLópez , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portitsa old stone bridge, Epirus*

portitsa bridge by eb164, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pindos Mount from Grevena, Macedonia reg.*

Pindos Mount from Grevena, Greece - Landscape by evansg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Μετέωρα Meteora by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Poros town (Poros island), Attica reg.*

Πόρος λιμάνι - Poros port by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Anna beach, north Euboea (Central Greece)*

Παραλία Αγίας Άννας (Αγκάλη) by Vasileios Filis - ΒΦ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kastoria panoramic view, Macedonia reg.*

008 by Basz15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Andrew church in the city of Patra, Peloponnese*

Αγιος Ανδρεας Πατρα (St. Andrew - Patra Greece) by helenicos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue caves of Zakynthos (Zakynthos island), Ionian islands*

Zakynthos - Blue Caves by sergiopigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

OLYMPOS by giotto1959, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*

thessaloniki by lefteris D90, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Anemomylos by Stian Rekdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli obelisk (town of Argostoli), Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Argostoli Obelisk by mahazda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pigadia at dusk, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

PIGADIA by giotto1959, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Blue hour in the welcoming port of Batsi, Andros by catarinamaria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Areopolis (Mani), Peloponnese*

Areopolis, Greece by trenchcoatrogue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (view of the old town in front), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes, Greece by trenchcoatrogue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Zakynthos (Zakynthos island), Ionian islands*

Zante Harbour by wulfrunnut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos windmills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos Windmills by saxonfenken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilini, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Mitilini by grzegorz.kramar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town and the castle of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rodi [GR], 2006, Lindos: l'Acropoli. by Fiore S. Barbato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos by night, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Noche de verano en el puerto by  JJLópez , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki archeological site, Macedonia reg.*

P1060006 by greece07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odysseus statue in Ithaki island, Ionian islands*

Odysseus statue by ilias politis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai forest and beach, Crete*

Vai Palm Beach outlook by AlexZachen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Theater of Dodoni panoramic view, Epirus*

Theatre of Dodona - Epirus, Greece by UltraView Admin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bouros beach in Korthi bay, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Bouros beach by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Vathy panoramic view, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Vathy's marina by Zlatko Unger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Argostoli (town of Argostoli), Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Argostoli street by dorochina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon, Sounion cape (Attica reg.)*

Temple of Poseidon by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

1091000_1091000-R1-018-7A_1 by free0s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Delhpi, Central Greece*

Delphi by Lewitus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio - Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*

Antirio Bridge by Lewitus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sounion cape at distance, Attica reg.*

Greece Cape Sounios by Lewitus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga by night, Epirus*

_SAL9806 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town (chora) of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*

Naxos, Greece by javrmad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiscardo harbour, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Fiscardo harbour by dorochina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

umbrellas II by petrosg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets in Hermoupolis (upper town), Syros island (Cyclades)*

IMG_1427 by tiroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida waterfront (town of Chalkida), Euboea (Central Greece)*

Chalcis by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno after sunset, Crete*

Rethymno sunset by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square at night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Monastiraki plaza by ClikCloD., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Amphitheater at Epidaurus - Panorama by wbirt1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View over Corfu (town of Kerkyra), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

View over Corfu Town by Holfo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagoria with morning mists, Epirus*

Zagoria with morning mists by t.klick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripiti, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes (town of Rhodes), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Palace of the Grand Master by v.plessky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wind mills at dusk, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Wind Island by tolis*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Close view of the town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

As Close As We Got to the Greek Island of Chios by mimsjodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stone bridge of Dotsiko (Grevena), Macedonia reg.*

Dotsiko by kzappaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Vasileios bay, north Euboea (Central Greece)*

Χερσόνησος του Αγίου Βασιλείου by Vasileios Filis - ΒΦ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Untitled by patasos(kogiot), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portitsa Canyon, West Macedonia reg.*

Portitsa Canyon by Kostas Petrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Assos by dorochina, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

beautiful pics...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu town in distance, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Ferry in Corfu by neiljennings51, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens aerial view from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

athens-51 by Sandra Sitar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ouranopolis, Chalkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*

Boats by Arthur Morrien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Gorgopotamos, Central Greece*

Bridge of Gorgopotamos by SPAP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Thira at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Firá by  JJLópez , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monument of Thermopyles, Central Greece*

Monument at Thermopyles by Brian N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

. by tsakalidis konstantinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Fokas beach at sunset, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

sunset trips by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kalampaka and Meteora, Thessaly*

For Your Eyes only... by brissychic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno Crete by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Polyphitos (near Kozani), Macedonia*

1372m by kzappaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Nafplio_Greece by devon_riesenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

pyrgi by doubay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Raining at Monastiraki square by gichristof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Kos in some distance, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Kos island view by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Skiathos, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*

Skiathos by Steven Restell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*

Arachova by markb120, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue Caves of Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*

Untitled by BethGilbert., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the city of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

Athènes, Grèce: vue de l'Acropole sur la colline des Muses et le sud by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of St. Nikolaos (Agios Nikolaos), Crete*

IMG_1553 by maxplx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town (chora) of Andros, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Andros Island by dtsiabai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour (marina) of Rhodes (in the old town of Rhodes), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Obraz 307 by Szymek20, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old district of Ioannina town, Epirus*

Ioannina, Greece - December 2011 by Fat and ugly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas decoration in the town of Trikala, Thessaly*

Christmas iPhone Panorama by Flatwave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas decoration in the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Christmas in town by sum2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egnatia road from Thessaloniki to Mikrokastro, Macedonia reg.*

IMDriving from Salonika to Mikrokastro 4 by *Michelle*(xena2542)-on/off flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon, Cape of Sounio (Attica reg.)*

Cape Sounio - Temple of Poseidon by *Michelle*(xena2542)-on/off flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The (famous) red beach of Santorini island, Cyclades*

La playa roja de Akrotiri by  JJLópez , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokastro and Voidokilia beach (background), Peloponnese*

Paleokastro by costanavarino, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all those photos from lovely amazing Greece, Christos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the old district of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Holiday November 2011 Rhodes Greece by crdtny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great Cave monastery (near Kalavrita), Peloponnese*

Kalavrita, Mega Spileo by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dinning on the Caldera, Santorini island after sunset (Cyclades)*

Dinning on the Caldera by Jeka World Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dotsiko old bridge (Grevena), Macedonia reg.*

Dotsiko by kzappaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga at day time, Epirus*

DSCN7699 by bryandkeith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ruins of Athens Ancient Agora (city of Athens), Attica reg.*

Stoa ruins and rebuilt Agora by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice (town of Mykonos), Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Little Venice, Mykonos, Greece by Suomi Star, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake and the town of Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*

kastoria by D. Smixiotis, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Greece is the country with the most beautiful landscapes seriously !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the harbour and part of Kalamata town, Peloponnese*

Kalamata, Greece by harry.kontos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Snowed landscape over Egnatia road (near Igoumenitsa), Epirus*

Egnatia street, prefecture of Thesprotia (Greece) - December 2011 by xontri kai asximi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Venetian fortress of Rocca al Mare in Heraklion harbour, Crete*

The Venetian fortress of Rocca al Mare, Heraklion harbour by Jon Brooks Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old houses in the village of Tsagkarada, Pelion (Thessaly)*

Old houses at Tsangarada on Mt. Pelion, Central Greece by thiv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I wish you Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi countryside, Central Greece*

Delphi Countryside, Greece by microbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Attica mall, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

DSC08151 by Lesaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fog over the Pheneos valley, Peloponnese*

A lake of fog by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in the island of Kalymnos, Cyclades*

Sunset at Kalymnos by Steffen Hi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Watching the Tourists by S Cansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*

Rio-Antirrio Bridge by bryandkeith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni by night, Peloponnese*

DSC_0026a by kirnik6563, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Oia at noon, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

P8260707 by WoodstockH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fog in Kastoria (town of Kastoria), Macedonia reg.*

Kastoria - Fog by frankzappatistas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taygetus mountain (Messinia), Peloponnese*

Taygetus Mountain by costanavarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old harbour of Rethymno town, Crete*

Ρέθυμνο παλιό λιμάνι by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos (Skiathos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

A bonus island by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busy shopping street (Aplotarias pedestrian street) in yje town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Busy shopping street in Chios Town by Liblee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old fortress and the town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*

Old Fortress seen from the New by mbavinton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

4 by George Katopodis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*

Arachova by markb120, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Myrina at night, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*

Limnos 04 by Sotiris Michalelis, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates from Greece....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cold mountain mist (Kalampaka), Thessaly*

Cold Mountain Mist by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia's winter view, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

IMG_3183-2 by Namgyae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the town of Kastoria and its lake, Macedonia reg.*

Kastoria ultrawide by frankzappatistas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Odeon of Herodes Atticus and the city of Athens (background), Attica reg.*

The Odeon of Herodes Atticus by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of the town of Lavrio, Attica reg.*

Λιμάνι Λαυρίου by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Electra Palace Hotel (Aristotelous square), city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

Electra Palace Hotel by Andrea Scollo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The White beach of Santorini island, Cyclades*

White Beach on The Island of Santorini by Jeka World Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Triptos Arch, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

View from Triptos Arch by Rupert Brun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of the town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*

As a fairy tale... by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Untitled by Rhinosaurus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street in the town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

"kodak film" in Ermioni by njw28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buildings of Thessaloniki (city of Thessaloniki), Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki by gichristof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Olympian Zeuss and the Acropolis in background, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Temple of Olympian Zeuss II by mistranslation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of the town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Ermoupoli by  JJLópez , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The roman aqueduct in the town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

The roman aqueduct in Kavala by alya12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old town of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno - Old Town by Lanka005, on Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Xylokastro,Peloponisos* ,hosted on Panoramio,photo by vlamoukos ( http://www.panoramio.com/user/376871?with_photo_id=2075251 )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island on black & white, Cyclades*

Santorini by Michael Sheets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

IMG_0658 by drum881, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Chalcis by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge over Litheos river, town of Trikala (Thessaly)*

bridge over Litheos river by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cruise Carnival Freedom in Katakolo, Peloponnese*

Our Cruise Ship in Katakolon, Greece by jejim120, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the caldera, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

P1000900.jpg by channel locks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Part of the harbour and the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Yacht Harbor by Colorado Sands, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno at dusk, Crete*

Greece Rethymno... by Plakias Suites Rethymno Crete, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

One fresh photo from Athena, Mars hill,


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

And one panoramic photo from Licabetas hill in sunset, Athena January 2012,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for posting those photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

Rome to Athens D10P11.JPG by Troy Richman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Anna beach (Angali), North Euboea (Central Greece)*

Παραλία Αγίας Άννας (Αγκάλη) by Vasileios Filis - ΒΦ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keri caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

zante-keri-villa-phoenix-0109 by Villa Phoenix, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Wow, very nice :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

Θεσσαλονίκη / Thessaloniki - Greece by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Venetian fortress of Koules, Heraklion (Ηράκλειο), Crete*










_Source:Evil78_


----------



## Demis (Apr 28, 2006)

When I visit Greece, were ever I go it pleases me!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*

Greece Santorini 2007 by Snig Sirett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town and the island of Ikaria, Central Aegean reg.*

yellow spot by gmoutsakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilini at night, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

mitilini by t. magnum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*

2009-09-Vakopes190aa by L'imaGiraphe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the city of Thessaloniki from the castle, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki Macedonia Greece by parisier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagkadia, a little mountain village in the Peloponnese*

Lagkadia, a little mountain village in the Peloponnese by ruidiw212, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk - night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

PC312828 by ruidiw212, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monasteries of Meteora, Thessaly*

Greece-9012.jpg by eyecake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Despot´s palace (Mystras), Peloponnese*

Despot´s palace by konde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The White Mountains, Crete*

A Walk in the Foothills by Cirrusgazer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Apollon theater in the city of Patra, Peloponnese*

Θέατρο Απόλλων - Apollon theatre by Dimitris G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Kassiopi, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Kassiopi Harbour by phweb*, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

A GRÉCIA É PERFEITA


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice view of the White Mountains :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks both :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square at night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

2011 July, Athens Greece by Aristofanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplion, Peloponnese*

Rome to Athens D11P71.JPG by Troy Richman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island from Oia, Cyclades*

2.2012 - Santorini.1250x825 by Pawel Tomaszewicz - tomasz.pluk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Filopappou Hill (Areopagus), Attica reg.*

Athens from Mars Hill (Areopagus) by Jeka World Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Metropole of St. Dimitrios (Peloponnese)*

Μυστράς - Μητρόπολη (Αγιος Δημήτριος) by Vasilis., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios close view, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

As Close As We Got to the Greek Island of Chios by mimsjodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalogeriko bridge (near Ioannina), Epirus*

Kalogeriko bridge - January 2012 by kexarcho, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Sunion, the southeast peak of Balkan peninsula,


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *The White Mountains, Crete*
> 
> A Walk in the Foothills by Cirrusgazer, on Flickr


Wauw, those mountains look amazing  How many months a year are the mountains covered with snow? Thanks for doing a great job, christos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos shipwreck beach on black & white, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

zanthe, greece by Michaela Alex - http://michaelaalexphotography.blo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Mt. Olympos, Macedonia reg.*

Mt. Olimp by vessy.buzz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos by surdeco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake of the town of Ioannina, Epirus*

Ioannina by vasso -mil. Greece, on Flickr


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/986611.jpg








photo from panoramio member faygrivok
sand dunes in limnos island


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora, Greece by !nightpixels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Avlida, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Avlida, Greece by dmac_gr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake of Ioannina town, Epirus*

the pier by kyramas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkadi monastery (Rethymno), Crete*

Arkadi Monastery by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

Great pictures of Greece!  
Here a photo from *Pertouli, Trikala prefecture*








from panoramio


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ You can resize the photos to 1024x768 pixels (17 inch) with ImageShack for example.
Blue sky and snow, just love the Greek colors kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Umbrellas "statue", city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

u_m_b_r_e_l_l_a_s by VassilisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Nafpaktos with its harbour, West Greece*

Nafpaktos by ExperienceGreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Patra and Rio-Antirio bridge at background, Peloponnese*

Rio-Antirio bridge and part of Patra by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wind surfing in Naxos island, Cyclades*

Naxos-Kite-surfer by silabob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*

Sea Side by flamesplash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia's harbour, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Untitled by sammyiamm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

Kavala, Greece 2006 by Patrick P Rooney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Patmos (Skala), Patmos island (Dodecanese)*

Patmos (81) by zoonyzoo.zoodazoo, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Kefalos on the island Kos:









My photo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in the island of Milos, Cyclades*

Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*

Mandraki, Nysiros (view from our "home" towards the monastery) by frans.sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stone bridge of Goura (near Kavallari, Ioannina), Epirus*

Goura by kzappaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake of Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*

kASTORIA GREECE by © NikosT., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos at night, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

long long....exposure by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Santorini island, Cyclades*

Escapio Hotels by escapio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The fortress of the town of Nafplion, Peloponnese*

Nafplio by arcadiacenter_athens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai forest, Crete*

VAI PLAGE, VAI BEACH, CRETE, GRECE, GREECE by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Overlooking Vathy in the island of Sifnos, Cyclades*

Overlooking Vathy in Sifnos, Greece by hellimli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The town and the castle of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Greece, Corfu by rus-star-dot-com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Snowfall over Egnatia road (Dodoni tunnel, near Ioannina), Epirus*

Dodoni tunnel, Egnatia street (Greece) - 14 February 2012 by PattyK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi archeological site, Central Greece*

Delphi, Greece by Erik Daniel Drost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

METEORA, LA REGION DE LOS MONASTERIOS SUSPENDIDOS DEL CIELO by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko rocks, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Untitled by Orioloq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Fokea, Chalkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*

Nea Fokea, Halkidiki, Greece by John-Starnes, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Town of Metsovo* ( in Epirus on the mountains of Pindus in northern Greece)


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*A small lake near Metsovo*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokari village, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Amazing Greek Church by hjuergen01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkandi - Toumpa (Chalkida), Euboea*

Lefkandi-Xeropolis: looking north by diffendale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Didymóticho, Thrace*

GREECE 1035 by Khalid Al-Jaber, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Mystras (Peloponnese)*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Naxos (Cyclades island group in the Aegean) *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos at night, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

@Mykonos by MigTacha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga close view, Epirus*

Parga by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Kerkyra from the castle, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

kerkyra by ExperienceGreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Bay of Anthony Queen (near Lindos), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

The Bay of Anthony Queen by stefanonieddu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*

Myrina Hellas by MrSigmaKappa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake of the town of Ioannina, Epirus*

Ioannina, Greece - 21 February 2012 by Fat and ugly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Rethymnon, Crete*

Hafen von Rethymnon - Kreta by nirtak_bln, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rocks of ancient Kirinthos, north Euboea (Central Greece)*

Kerinthos by diffendale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kleidonia stone bridge (Aoos river), Epirus*

Γέφυρα της Κλειδωνιάς Bridge Kleidonia by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*

Five windmills alone on a beach by rcolonna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Palaiochora town, Crete*

Paleochora from the Castle by Cilasun Bayulgen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odysseus statue in Ithaca island, Ionian islands*

Odysseus by ilias politis, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The island of Kefalonia (Ionian Islands in western Greece)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsivlos lake, Peloponnese*

Tsivlos Lake by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porch of the Maidens on the Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Porch of the Maidens by Mark Cromwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Agastolia town,Kefalonia, Greece. by Scooby53, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki by night by Andrea Scollo, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible photos from Greece, just so beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you Linguine :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos carnival (in the town of Naxos), Naxos island (Cyclades)*

Naxos Carnival 2012 by Susan in Lincolnshire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Nikolaos village, Peloponnese*

Aghios Nikolaos, Peloponnese, Greece, 2001. by mark_kram.23, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*nice PICS.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake and the town of Kastoria at dusk, Macedonia reg.*

Kastoria by Nick-K (Nikos Koutoulas), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon, Sounion (Attica reg.)*

poseidon temple by Marcelo Colmenero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gythio by night, Peloponnese*

GYTHIO BY NIGHT by GeoTsia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old district of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes Greece by crobles123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Kalamaria (suburb of Thessaloniki), Macedonia reg.*

Kalamaria 01 by Mitsos O., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Polyfitos bridge and lake, West Macedonia reg.*

Untitled by Georgios Karamanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΥ by STEFANOS PIREORAMA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Astypalaia (chora), Astypalaia island (Cyclades)*

Chora by Hooper Project, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindows Town by c larosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermioni, Peloponnese*

Hermione from Kokkygion by diffendale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katapola bay, Amorgos island (Cyclades)*

Katapola bay by Susan in Lincolnshire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great Cave monastery (near Kalavrita), Peloponnese*

Kalavrita, Mega Spileo by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Korthian Carnival in Andros island, Cyclades*

2012 FEB/0234 by studioantonellos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

P1310822 by michicat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni, West Peloponnese*

methoni by ExperienceGreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palace of Knossos, Crete*

Queen's Megaron by Seiji Yamanushi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vardousia mountain, Central Greece*

West Vardousia at dawn by Spyros P, on Flickr


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Panoramic view, the Acropolis of Athens *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photo :applause:

@Godius: Thank you :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Monastiraki by cs_dima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cave houses and church in Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Cave houses and church by ejhrap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Kerkyra from the fortress, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

kerkyra by ExperienceGreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Heraklion, Crete*

Venetian Harbour by Seiji Yamanushi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old railway train (museum) in the town of Kalamata, Peloponnese*

7544 Kalamata 03.11.97 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Spetses, Spetses island (Attica reg.)*

Spetses by fish9er, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno, Crete*

Greece Rethymno... by Plakias Suites Rethymno Crete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pigadia, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Pigadia Karpathos 2011/12 by dpspanos, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wonderful updates on Greece, stunning photos...:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Koroni, Peloponnese*

Koroni - Greece by grigorios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in the island of Milos, Cyclades*

Red and purple by sergiopigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carnival of Alexandroupolis, Thrace*

Street parade halloween fest Alexandroupolis , Evros, Greece by dimsis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The village of Nikia on the island of Nisyros, Dodecanese*

The village of Nikia on the island of Nisyros by frans.sellies, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro* - During the construction of the metro tunnels, numerous artefacts of archaeological interest were discovered


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro - During the construction of the metro tunnels, numerous artefacts of archaeological interest were discovered*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro - During the construction of the metro tunnels, numerous artefacts of archaeological interest were discovered*


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

alter100 Very good the artefacts found in display.
What is the year of construction of the Athens metro? Thessaloniki also has? σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^
Athens metro was started in the decade of '90s and the first stations are opened in 2000.
Thessaloniki metro is still U/C.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and the town of Kalampaka in background, Thessaly*

Moni Agios Triados by Micke-fi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The canyon of the river Aoos (near Konitsa), Epirus*

Το φαράγγι του Αώου ποταμού στην Κόνιτσα by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Kerkyra, Ionian islands*

corfu by dtsortanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Olympos by night, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Όλυμπος Καρπάθου, σούρουπο by Tsouratzis Giannis, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Laurus Pt said:


> What is the year of construction of the Athens metro?


Actually the first (at-grade) part of Athens metro was opened in 1869. 
The first tunnel was ready in 1895, but there were no underground stations. The first underground station was inaugurated in 1930.

Here is the history of Athens metro:

http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=55

http://www.ametro.gr/page/default.asp?la=2&id=56


----------



## Diego_Sls (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow ... last two pix are incredible!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Poros (Poros island), Attica reg.*

Poros harbour by Stephenwg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach near Parga, Epirus*

Parga beach by Micke-fi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay and beach, Crete*

Rocky Balos by Fabrizio Magosso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palaiokaria old bridge (near Trikala), Thessaly*

Waterfall selfie by alexring, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow...the beautiful photos are just breathtaking  Thank you for sharing your stunning country with us, Christos :cheers: 

...How old is the Palaiokaria bridge? I love bridges


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

^^
The Palaiokaria bridge was built between 1500 and 1550! 

*source*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional houses in the town of Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Traditional House by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens view and the hill of Lykavittos, Attica reg.*

Greece (6) by TravelHelp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Delos, Cyclades*

Temple ruins by ejhrap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Heraklion by night, Crete*

IMG_6026 by Benjamin Page, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova, Central Greece*

Arachova by rebrice, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

* Kefalonia Island - Ionian Sea*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Two Red by kerry_bellerose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bay of Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

The bay of Fiskardo by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala at night, Macedonia reg.*

Kavala, Greece by KeyKoo1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On the harbour of Chania, Crete*

Petite sieste by  pifou95 , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

IMG_0796 by photoaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town and the castle of Sitia, Crete*

Sitia by lentina_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vistonida Lake (near Xanthi), East Macedonia reg.*

Vistonida Lake by Dimitris Meropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alleys in the town of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Pothia, Kalymnos, Greece by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Rethymno's harbour, Crete*

Marina at sunset by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monasteries of Meteora, Thessaly*

The Amazing Monasteries of Meteora, Greece by travelbug365, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini from Oia (Santorini island), Cyclades*

IMG_1352 by VenaCos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

DSCN8246 by bryandkeith, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

So many cool details on that building :banana:


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Panoramic view of Santorini from Oia (Santorini island), Cyclades*
> 
> IMG_1352 by VenaCos, on Flickr


Amazing view :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki bay, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Porto Katsiki by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka town in background, Thessaly*

cosmogony by dtsortanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syntagma square in the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Tonemapped town square in Greece by nessie thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Church, Athens, Greece by otzberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis), city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Athens ganzer Stolz by DanielWiesheu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Corfu) by sunset, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Kerkyra, Corfu by trishhartmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Makri bay and beach (near Alexandroupoli), Thrace*

Makri, Greece by TeryKats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

View to Kokkári Harbour by hjuergen01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour and town of Chania, Crete*

Chania, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

Thessaloniki, Greece by travelshus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

Docked by Rhys Asplundh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*

Mystras by Vasilis., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The canyon of the river Aoos (near Konitsa), Epirus*

Το φαράγγι του Αώου ποταμού στην Κόνιτσα by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alley in the town of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno, Crete by G.Kiace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*North part of the town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

IMG_5523 by richard_munden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patras Carnival 2012 (city of Patra), Peloponnese*

Carnival 2012: Mother and Daughter by sbouboux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

2012. Travel_Greece(Santorini Oia, Fira) by revoldaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora monastery, Greece by travelbug365, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape of Lefkada island, Ionian islands*

Cape Lefkada by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Heraklion, Crete*

Heraklion, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL GREECE!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for your comment


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Holy Monastery of Great Meteoron (Meteora), Thessaly*

The Holy Monastery of Great Meteoron by mnecula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Santorini island from Oia, Cyclades*

Greece - Santorini by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great Cave monastery (Kalavrita), Peloponnese*

Kalavrita, Mega Spileo by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Cape of Lefkada island, Ionian islands*
> 
> Cape Lefkada by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


Truly a fantastic place! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, Loro :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Kea (Tzia), Cyclades*

kea island by makdev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*

Canal at Corinth by J.R. Rondeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Kos Town 01 by www.ronn-ballantyne.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient site of Kolonna and the town of Aegina in background, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*

Kolonna, Aigina by diffendale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town (part) of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*

Egine, le port by R-V-D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach of Zakynthos (Zakynthos island), Ionian islands*

Navagio (Shipwreck) Beach, Zakynthos by Yankis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse of Chania, Crete*

Chania Lighthouse by luismontanez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Galaxidi, Central Greece*

_SAL9687 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *View of Santorini island from Oia, Cyclades*
> 
> Greece - Santorini by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


Looks like paradise to me :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I have been there (in Oia, Santorini) and its indeed great :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street in the city of Athens (Plaka district), Attica reg.*

2012 greece by nroume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora rocks from the town of Kalampaka, Thessaly*

2012 greece by nroume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay (Gramvousa), Crete*

Bay of Balos by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eleftherios Venizelos International airport, Athens (Attica reg.)*

Athens Eleftherios Venizelos International airport (LGAV - ATH) by LTCE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sivota beach and town, Epirus*

DSC9237 by Neilson Holidays, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great Meteoron Monastery (Meteora), Thessaly*

Great Meteoron Monastery in Spring by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*

Mesolonghi by mastoras182, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the old town of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno - Old Town by Lanka005, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of suburbs of Chania town, Crete*

Views from Sodi, Chania, Crete, Greece by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Statue of Leonidas in Thermopyles, Central Greece*

Thermopylen, 11.4.12 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gythio, Peloponnese*

Hanging out to dry. Octopodes by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rodini park, island of Rhodes (Dodecanese)*

Rodini Park by mattberry, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow! Really good job, @christos! :applause: I love Greece!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you both :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora at dusk - night, Thessaly*

Full moon Meteora II by alexring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rethymno town, Crete*

#Rethymno #Crete #Greece by kyanoυn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Restored neoclasical buildings in Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*

ΒΑΣ. ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΣΚΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ (ΘΕΣΗ ΣΚΑΛΑΚΙΑ) by STEFANOS PIREORAMA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Nisyros town, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*

Nisyros by Annurgaia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathis bay, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Looking for heaven by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra from the hills, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

Entering Hydra Port by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nea Moudania, Chalkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*

Cloudy Chalkidiki by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old wharf in Cape Vani, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Old wharf nr Cape Vani, Milos by Robert Hollow, on Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Amazing photos,always make me want to move to Greece .


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Vathis bay, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
> 
> Looking for heaven by george papapostolou, on Flickr


Breathtaking.. :drool:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> *Meteora at dusk - night, Thessaly*
> 
> Full moon Meteora II by alexring, on Flickr



OMG! Are there places like this? No words to describe it... :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, there are :cheers: thanks for your comments everyone kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*"Clint Eastwood" on Antiparos, island of Antiparos (Cyclades)*

IMG_2321 by tiroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of the Temple of Hera, Ancient Olympia (Peloponnese)*

Ruins of the Temple of Hera by ejhrap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Menétes, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Ménétès, Karpathos - Greece by Zak-6.2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the old town of Chios, island of Chios (North Aegean reg.)*

IMG_5531 by richard_munden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko rocks in Milos island, Cyclades*

Sailing in Milos by The Fit Gourmet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Meteora, Thessaly*

Suspended Rocks by MPOBrien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delhpi, Central Greece*

99 by J€RRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and town of Symi, Symi island (Dodecanese)*

Symi Island-55 by igullord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athytos beach, Chalkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*

HDR Athytos Beach by Klots_X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Kefalonia island, Ionian islands*

sunset view from my yard by dionysisk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia, Santorini by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near village of Chronia, north Euboea (Central Greece)*

Chronia village, North Evia, Greece by Agnee eviasziget.hu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*

Korinth, 12.4.12 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kalampaka and Meteora at night, Thessaly*

Kalambaka at Night by Ian Bramham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleochora, Crete*

Paleochora, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the streets of Athens near Plaka, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

DSC_7813 by hershome, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Myconos by Médéric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pigadia, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

L1010970 by kirsten_b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue Caves of Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*

P1100205 by greece07, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Greece is very beautiful.

Thank you for posting. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you


----------



## Reiziger (Jan 8, 2012)

*Lefkada (city)*









Photo by me


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos , thanks guys


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

*Lefkada City*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nidri, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Nidri Bay - Lefkada Island / Greece by massonth (a bit busy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplion with Palamidi fortress in background, Peloponnese*

Nafplion, Greece by Nik Fahmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis aerial view, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Syros by Médéric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Greece 2006 256 by roxandnate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lion Gate (Mycenae), Peloponnese*

Lion Gate by leon_roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini (Greece) by Cristián Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Southern part of Lefkada island, Ionian islands*

Southern part of Lefkada by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Zakynthos island in the Ionian Sea*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sivota, Epirus*

GH5V5266 by Neilson Holidays, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gythio, Peloponnese*

Gythio by Micke-fi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Kokari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Kokari, Samos by migeye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno, Crete*

Cruise-2012-7D-2320 by leon_roland, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

So pretty. Look at that water. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Zakynthos Caves and Water by Yankis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agkali beach (St. Anna), Euboea (Central Greece)*

Agkali by Agnee eviasziget.hu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Nafpaktos town, West Greece*

Photo taken with Nokia Lumia 800 by John.Karakatsanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge (central Zagori, Prefecture of Ioannina), Epirus*

Vikos gorge, central Zagori - Prefecture of Ioannina, Greece by PattyK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach near Lixouri, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Greece by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora monasteries, Thessaly*

Meteora - Monastery of All Saints Varlaam by pusapoze (off for a few days), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Messini (Messinia), Peloponnese*

Challenger? by diffendale, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*

Chania, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Distomo, Central Greece*

DSC_9365 by hershome, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova, Central Greece*

DSC_9238 by hershome, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gythio by night, Peloponnese*

GYTHIO BY NIGHT by GeoTsia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Part of the town of Rethymno from its fortress, Crete*

Rethymo Crete by Gatzke Pommering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Kalamata town, Peloponnese*

walking by the port by magrippi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

Cruise-2012-7D-3081 by leon_roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Platía Pythágoras by hjuergen01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Ikaria, Central Aegean reg.*

yellow spot by gmoutsakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora-Greece (another view) by tzil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. George bay, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

the agios georgios bay by wunderskatz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town and harbour of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Entering Hydra Port by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tolo at dusk, Peloponnese*

DSC01417 by Nicolas von Kospoth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Katerini (pedestrian alleys in the center of the town), Macedonia reg.*

Katerini by matt.voigts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Sivota, Epirus*

IMG_0371 by mjf 13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skyros island panoramic view, Euboea (Central Greece reg.)*

Agnadema in Skyros by Agnee eviasziget.hu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Descent from the Acropolis by Marshallman1, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the many beautiful photo-updates, christos :cheers:


----------



## derechaconservadora (May 11, 2012)

beautifull country indeed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks both :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Santorini at sunset, Cyclades*

Santorini, Greece by Adly Mirza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syntagma square and Hotel Grande Bretagne at night, City of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Syntagama Athens Greece by MRPittsP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the old town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

Kavala, Greece 2006 by Patrick P Rooney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno, Crete*

#Rethymno #Crete #Greece by kyanoυn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nea Styra (New Styra), South Euboea (Central Greece)*

Nea Styra by Tsavick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

P5160266.jpg by Josh Cohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes aerial view, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Cactus Hotel | Rhodes Island by cactus-hotel-rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panathinaiko Stadium at night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

000001 by Still Captive, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Island of Santorini at sunset, Cyclades*
> 
> Santorini, Greece by Adly Mirza, on Flickr


Wow! It is amazing place! Wow! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is incredible amazing


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Greek villages are just so beautifle, just like the one on Santorini.. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Atop Fira by agreber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venetian port of the town of Chania, Crete*

Venetian port by agreber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*

053 by Basz15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Torch in Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Olympic flame lighting at the Acropolis by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Giola lagoon, Thassos island (North Aegean reg.)*
> 
> Giola Lagoon @ Greece by habipatayev, on Flickr


Just look at that water.. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Rethymno, Crete*

Fortress of Rethymno - Storm clouds gathering by rfbc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Folegandros, Cyclades*

Folégandros by Zak-6.2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lefkada at dusk after sunset, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

The canal by Chris Ntardis ΦΩΤΟgraphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

kavala greece by Halit Volkan Cengiz, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Aquis Pelekas Beach hotel, Corfu










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rkWnSJG8myw/TDiasE0h3eI/AAAAAAAADg8/cNjc4B8iTlQ/s1600/_MG_8625.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Akrogiali hotel, Mykonos










http://www.acrogiali.gr/flash/hotel/1.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Oasis hotel, Corfu










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-bxAinnazSP0/TZIeXyVssMI/AAAAAAAAAPY/q2gQx2IrwQY/s1600/OASIS+Hotel.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Skiathos Palace hotel, Skiathos










https://www.secureshop.gr/POOL/skiathospalace/booking_manager/images/articles/ART92112247958526213812471130_small.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Palazzo del Mare hotel, Kos










http://www.hellashotel.gr/dodekanisa/palazzo.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Sivota Diamond hotel, Syvota










https://www.secureshop.gr/POOL/sivotadiamond/booking_manager/images/articles/ART92613236189159416811781245_small.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Costa Navarino resort, Messinia










http://www.evacationspots.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/romanos-resort-costa-navarino.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Grace hotel, Santorini










http://www.travelchannel.com/static_files/imagesource/imageoutput/Dailyescape6-15_966x543.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Katikies hotel, Santorini










http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzx498oIPh1qd3bpyo1_1280.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos (Skiathos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Skiathos, Sailing Greece 2012 1236 - Version 2 by steve_walmsley99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of St. John on Skopelos island (Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Church of St. John, Skopelos, Sailing Greece 2012 1200 - Version 2 by steve_walmsley99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Tinos, Tinos island (Cyclades)*

The beauty of Greece by RoseburnVS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Chalkis by Pandektis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Spinalonga (old fortress), Crete*

Spinalonga - Crete by rfbc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Molyvos (Mithymna), Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*

Molyvos (Mithymna), Lesvos, Greece by Can Gurel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Edipsos, North Euboea (Central Greece)*

Edipsos, Greece by Fotaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*

Myrina harbour from the Castle by kingscrossmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old port and town of Chania, Crete*

Chania, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of Knights in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes--39.jpg by Daniel Yett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*

DSC_9238 by hershome, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon, Sounio (Attica reg.)*

Temple of Poseidon by rebrice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery of Chrissoskalitissa, Crete*

monastère de Chrissoskalitissa by Jean-Louis POTIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

P1050913 by greece07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Patra from the new port, Peloponnese*

Patra, 16.4.12 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pythagorion in distance, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Untitled by Monica Forss, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful. kay:


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

nastyathenian said:


> Grace hotel, Santorini
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Untitled by DaDaWei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakka Bay, Paxos island (Ionian islands)*

Colour Clash by calderdalefoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Agiasos, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*

Agiasos, Mount Olympos Walk by AndrewMJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

city..puzzle HDR by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Corfu (Kerkyra), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Corfu, Greece by JCDP57, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*

The Corinth Canal, proposed in 7th century B.C., finally built in 1893 by doc 1.0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hill of Lykavittos, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Lykavittos Hill from the Acropolis by doc 1.0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aqueduct of Chalkida (town of Chalkida), Euboea (Central Greece)*

Aqueduct of Chalcis by diffendale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (the rock) from the new museum of Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

P8232735 by buchholzt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archaeological Site of Nicopolis, Epirus*

Archaeological Site of Nicopolis, Epirus GREECE by europanostra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Axios river delta, Macedonia reg.*

Path to the Horizon by Tom_Vas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno from the fortress, Crete*

City view Rethymno by maxx1973, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*

#Thessaloniki #Greece #Love #mostbeautifulcountryintheworld by Niko Pavlidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Alonnisos, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*

P1000795 by No-Man!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets in the old town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Náfplio, street in the old town by rh1192, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street scene in the town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Sunday in Kerkyra by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow, beautiful cities and landscapes. Nice photos Christos kay:


----------



## jonydec (Mar 9, 2012)

very nice pics i like you post ............................





i love Latest south indian actress hot picsat- cinemaindya.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks; more photos coming... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis view, Syros island (Cyclades)*

IMG_4103 by Alphast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egnatia Odos highway, Epirus*

Egnatia Odos highway - Greece 2012 by tantorzemun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roman ruins in the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

The Roman forum by Leandro's World Tour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos archeological site, Crete*

Crowds by Federilli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki by sunset, Macedonia reg.*

Macedonia Sunset by dimakk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour and the town of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia Harbour and Village by Mike Downing UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volcanic red rock cliffside (road to Oia), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

The Road to Oia by sokoexpat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kranái island (town of Gythio), Peloponnese*

Gythio - Kranái island by rh1192, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens - The Odeon of Herodes Atticus* *It was built in 161 AD*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of the town of Kalamata with Taygetos mountain at background, Peloponnese*

Kalamata by racer93, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow superb! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Likavittos hill and the city of Athens, Attica reg.*

CYACourse_H355_08 by cya.dikemes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Day 544 - Cephalonia by magirob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of Aghios Ioannis (St. John), Mani (Peloponnese)*

Greece, Exo-Mani, Platsa: Church of Aghios Ioannis, 12th cent. by monopthalmos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*

053 BAY OF BALOS by Richardswork, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Kalymnos Island Greece. by tracy gymellas (Duffy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos, Greece by crobles123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*

Greece - Mycenae by jimc15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Hersonisos bay, Crete*

Sky Paling Over Hersonisos As The Sun Goes Down by grahambrown1965, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Mycenae, Peloponnese*
> 
> Greece - Mycenae by jimc15, on Flickr



Actually, this is Corinth Agora


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Aerial view of the town of Kalamata with Taygetos mountain at background, Peloponnese*
> 
> Kalamata by racer93, on Flickr


Amazing!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tinos, Tinos island (Cyclades)*

20120525_02 by Mr Snail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kakalos refuge at Muses plateau, Olympos mountain (Macedonia reg.)*

Kakalos refuge at Muses plateau, Olympos by Dimitris Tzoumpas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venetikos river, West Macedonia reg.*

green river flow by dtsortanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aoos Springs Lake (Metsovo), Epirus*

Aoos Springs Lake, Metsovo, Ioannina, Greece HDR (Λίμνη πηγών ποταμού Αώου, Μέτσοβο, Ιωάννινα) by Chris Ntardis ΦΩΤΟgraphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Amorgos, Cyclades*

IMG_7504 by richard_munden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanias - Kissamos (near Chania), Crete*

Platanias, Greece Vacation 2012 by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Thira Santorini by jim ennis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras (Laconia), Peloponnese*

Mystras, Laconia, Peloponnese, Greece by Mo Westein 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*

Santorini by Ticino-Joana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kalampaka aerial view, Thessaly*

Kalambaka in Greece by Karin S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cruise Ship docked at Rhodes harbour, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Cruising by tnoskoguy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Naxos at dusk, Naxos island (Cyclades)*

Naxos - Greece by neiljs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poliaigos cleef, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Poliaigos' cleef by djenvert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*PortoKatsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

PortoKatsiki Beach by C. Cosmin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Stymphalia (near Korinthos), Peloponnese*

lake stymphalia by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Chalkidiki..... in northern Greece of Central Macedonia*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The island of Kefalonia. Ionian Islands in western Greece*


----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

I love Greece~~~~I just can't see all of the picture~~~why???


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

vitaniya said:


> I love Greece~~~~I just can't see all of the picture~~~why???


Try emptying your brower's cache and then refresh the page. In Firefox, go to the menu Tools > Clear Recent History and choose atime range.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In the streets of the old town of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno (4) by Paradasos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Nickolas beach, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Let It Die by ©haddock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Sarakiniko - 7 by sergiopigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalkida from its castle, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Halkida Waterside CIMG1938 by eviavillas.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laganas, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Greek Gods by EganM11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Skiathos by alifaan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikitas (St. Nikitas), Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Agios Nikitas by C. Cosmin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia beach, Paros island (Cyclades)*

IMG_0934 by SyrianSindibad, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Thasos, Limenas city museum,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Afros beach bar (beach of Katerini), Macedonia reg.*

afros beach bar by Afros Beach Venue / Beach Bar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aghiophilli beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

aghiofilli beach Leukas Greece by elreytransparente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boat trip to Keri caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Boat trip to Keri caves, Zakynthos by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora Folegandros in the island of Folegandros, Cyclades*

IMG_7684 by richard_munden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai palm forest and beach, Crete*

Vai 05-GR-2011 by helmuth_west, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xiropotamos bridge, Epirus*

Xiropotamos bridge by kzappaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Alonnisos, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*

P1000795 by No-Man!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sivota Bay in Lefkada island, Ionian islands*

Sivota Bay in Lefkada by sergiopigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pamvotis lake (Ioannina), Epirus*

Ιoaninna  by kyramas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Artemis beach (Artemida or Loutsa), Attica reg.*

Artemis beach by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise in Agia Marina, Crete*

IMG_3431 by andreassofus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Greek presidential guard (Euzoni), city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

IMG_6568 by zoemack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Symi, Symi island (Dodecanese)*

Symi Greece by Bown G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island (panoramic view), Cyclades*

Milos island (Greece) by MarsFree2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pan-macedonian gathering and parade (Sitaria village, Florina), Macedonia reg.*

on the road of Sitaria village by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Naxos (chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*

Naxos - Greece by neiljs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old houses on Ithaki island, Ionian islands*

Ithaki by chatvivant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pigadia, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

L1010970 by kirsten_b, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images from Greece....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you as well :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

Grece Bulgarie 1020 by molaire2, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Jerisos beach,


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Ouranopolis, Greece,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Caldera from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Fira by franco_1974, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

National Gardens by jffacake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos Cliffs, island of Zakynthos (Ionian islands)*

Zakynthos Cliffs by Yankis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagoon of Balos bay, Crete*

welcome to paradise by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

A little bit of something from Corfu -









(by me)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

(by me)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

(by me)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

(by me)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

(by me)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

(by me)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

(by me)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

(by me)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Mykonos, Cyclades*

Greece Trip 2012 319 - Version 2 by Dalroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu streets (town of Kerkyra), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Siesta in Corfu by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Big city's sea life ... HDR by Emil9497 Photography & Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Heraklion at night, Crete*

ΝΥΧΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ by Nick Kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Samos island, Greece by Fratelli Gemelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*

Monastero di San Giovanni il Teologo by tomurc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Parga, Epirus*

GREECE- PARGA by kostasgvls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ormos bay, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Sine qua non by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Menetes, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Coma profondo by cicciobaudo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Makrigoas (near Loutraki), Peloponnese*

DSC_1141_3_tonemapped by Paul Krylatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perissa beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Perissa beach in Santorini Greece by Catty Bu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Kimi, south Euboea (Central Greece)*

Πρωινό Αιγαίο by MissirisD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Achla beach, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Αχλα by Anna Voulgari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Hotel / Kokkari by ..SpongeRob.nl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pylos at background and Niokastro, Peloponnese*

Niokastro & Pylos by costanavarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Pyrgi by GSS Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

#6611: Great photo! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks, indeed it is...


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Menetes, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
> 
> Coma profondo by cicciobaudo, on Flickr


Cute! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagoon of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

photo by AstroAlbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos alleys, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Greek islands by Monica Arellano-Ongpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos aerial view, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Panoramic view of Zakynthos town by Aleksandra Bugarinovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia reg.*

Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Molivos (Mithimna), Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*

Molivos (Mithimna) Lesvos island, Greece by christosfam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga at dusk, Epirus*

Greece Epire-1660 by massonth (a bit busy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Menetes, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Ménétès, Karpathos - Greece by Zak-6.2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kayaking at Amoliani, Chalkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*

Kayaking at Amoliani, Greece by nikodim.lazarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Greece - Oia, idillyc by Harvey Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Mykonos island, Cyclades*

Greece2012.6 (2) by mongrelnomad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*

Small cove by Paranoid from suffolk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Astypalaia island, Cyclades*

Untitled by konstantinos **, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monolithos rock, Anafi island (Cyclades)*

. by Anna Motou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aphaea temple, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*

aphaea02 by i.a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kyparissia (West Messinia), Peloponnese*

Old town, Kyparissia, Greece by angel.tz., on Flickr


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Thira at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
> 
> Santorini, Greece by dancingell, on Flickr


Bravo! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks Loro


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Drama, Macedonia reg.*

WP_000230 by manosdrama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*

Pano_148_21_ Users Nick Pictures iPhoto Library_2 Masters 2012 09 09 20120909-202657 IMG_2364-to-IMG_2384 by NickCrabtree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia, Santorini, Greece-Famous by Pitzel Bob Sharon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*

Parga, Greece by Roger Withey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Pauls Bay (Lindos), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

St. Pauls Bay, Lindos, Greece. by Sakya Dasgupta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Volos, Thessaly*

Dock near harbor of Volos, central Greece. by fokionas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake and the town of Ioannina (left side) at sunset, Epirus*

the lake by kyramas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kyparissia, Peloponnese*

Untitled by angel.tz., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania by night, Crete*

CRETE: CHANIA AT NIGHT by jack metthey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alley in Ermoupoli town, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Greek Islands 2012 by jessicahitch_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Arch in OAKA plaza, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Arch in Oaka Plaza by Irving Argaez, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Symi island - Dodecanese
Panormitis Bay*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Milos island in the cyclades.*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Santorini island - Aegean Sea, Cyclades*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sifnos island, Cyclades*

Greece by Lionel Nakache, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of town of Kerkyra (Corfu), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Corfu Old City by boogieoogiebooboo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The waterfront of Kalamata town, Peloponnese*

walking by the port by magrippi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

Welcome to Greece! by Top Sailing Charter Group, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Greece 2133 by akarras823, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Village d'Oia (Oia), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

SANRORIN by Jean-Louis POTIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*

Nisyros 2012 by The Sparkly One, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lefkada from Karya, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Lefkada, Greece by magrolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View at the lake of Ioannina, Epirus*

Winter by PattyK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White and Blue (Oia), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Serenity (2) by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Lefkada, Ionian islands*

Postcard by rutgerrrr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

Poros 2 by Ka Lung1, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Athens from Acropolis*


view of Athens by rustoleumlove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Too large photo Spurdo; please could you resize this photo?


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ oh I thought you would like that photo large. ok I'll resize it


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Lady in Black 10 by Faust Reygar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilene from Taxiarxes, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

View of Mytilene from Taxiarhes by Malc C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis and the city of Athens by night, Attica reg.*

1921 Athene GRC (27 augustus 2009 ) Athens, GRC, Greece, Historic, Holliday, Night, Peloponnese by Sotiria Alexandri Schijvenaars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania's harbour by night, Crete*

Greece, Crete, Chania by Dorthebj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Surfing in Rhodes island, Dodecanese*

IMG_2139 by nickstergakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia when the sun goes by LetsLetsLets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Modern bronze deer statues in Mandraki harbour (town of Rhodes), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Modern bronze deer statues in Mandraki harbor, where the Colossus of Rhodes may have stood by Axiraa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

White Tower of Thessaloniki by carmenmilu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tinos island, Cyclades*

Greece 169 by The Douros, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Fira by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Fira by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Misae,Riding a Donkey by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

La Perla Villas / Pool by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

La Perla Villas / Sunrise by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Fira by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

[email protected] Perla Villas by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Breakfast by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

La Perla Villas by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Oia by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Fira by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santorini,Fira by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Going Up by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

La Perla Villas by mayor_of_clutch0625, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos-63 by gerrylawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery of Toplu (Ierapetra), Crete*

Moni Toplu, 16 settembre 2012 by gbraschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pnyka (mount of Philopappou), city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Athens-66 by gerrylawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylopotamos beach, Pelion (Thessaly)*

Pelion - Mylopotamos beach by tzamer, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Youth and the sea by Osdu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice and cute!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Sounion, Attica reg.*

Cabo de Sunión / Cape Sounion by ancama_99(toni), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Antimachia, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Fortress of Antimachia 131012 by Tewkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frangadhes (Zagori), Epirus*

Icy road by PattyK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Syros - Ermoupoli by Arcadia Abroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The new agora of Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

The new agora, Kos town, Greece 141012 by Tewkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island and the town of Symi, Dodecanese*

Ano Symi by Axiraa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taxi of Santorini (donkeys), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Island - Greece by Julie Georgantidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thassos island at dusk, Thassos (Macedonia reg.)*

Greece - Thassos by lorddarq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

DS6_3078.jpg by louv, on Flickr


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Gorky said:


> *I Love Greece* :cheers::cheers:


+ 1
:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos, Rhodes by pixiprol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

121003 40 Santorini by gwyom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse of the city of Patra, Peloponnese*

all i need is light by dtsortanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Drama, Macedonia reg.*

Drama_panoramic_II by Spiros.Kombogiannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vakaretsia old stone bridge (Kalampaka), Thessaly*

Vakaretsia by kzappaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Fanari (Karditsa), Thessaly*

(10) by diogenis68, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Central square of Veroia, Macedonia reg.*

(12) by diogenis68, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafpaktos aerial view, Central Greece*

Lepanto. Nafpaktos, Greece by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Chalkida town, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Xalkida_2301 by dgriman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*

Athens 20121007-IMG_3625 by yuukoma1027, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adhamas (Sarakiniko), Milos island (Cyclades)*

A90047_023A by lawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Road (pedestrian - stairs) to Athinios port from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Untitled by JordanWong., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Eretria from a high vantage point, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Evia, Summer 2012 by snoopaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stoa of Eumenes (Acropolis), city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Stoa of Eumenes, Acropolis, Athens by Ronin237, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Athinios (below) and town of Thira (above), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini (Thira), Greece by Picselated, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of Knights, Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island, Dodecanese)*

P1030376 by toadhall18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristi Bridge (Voidomatis river, near Ioannina), Epirus*

Aristi Bridge by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Port of Athinios (below) and town of Thira (above), Santorini island (Cyclades)*
> 
> Santorini (Thira), Greece by Picselated, on Flickr


Fabulous! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

201210109214TR by goaniwhere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samaria gorge, Crete*

Samariá Gorge by Elliott Bignell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower by night, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

Λευκος Πυργος... by Thanos Margetis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ladonas (Arcadia), Peloponnese*

Lake of Ladonas by Stratos Giannikos, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredibly beautiful Greece...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion harbour, Crete*

Heraklion Harbour, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street alley in the old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Street in Rhodes Town by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molivos harbour, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Molivos Harbor by Atila Yumusakkaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis), city of Athens (Attica reg.)
*

_MG_0092Parthenon by Kevin K Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Molivos harbour, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
> 
> Molivos Harbor by Atila Yumusakkaya, on
> Flickr


I've been there. Such a cute town. I remember the octopus in vinegar that I've tasted.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*

Rio-Antirrio bridge, near Patras, Greece by Guillaume Piolle / CC-BY-3.0 by dullhunk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalkida, Euboea island (Central Greece)*

Chalkida, Greece by karmavulture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno in Crete 2 by RobinWGlasgow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agia Theodoti (St. Theodoti), Ios island (Cyclades)*

agia theodoti, Ios island by Allari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

Thessaloniki's White Tower / Ο Λευκός Πύργος by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palaiokastritsa, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Palaiokastritsa, Corfu, Greece by Rafaël Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini_Kamari2 by brinkmanbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The olympic stadium of Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

The Ancient Olympic Stadium in Olympia. Panorama. Nikon D3100. DSC_0652. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

*One my photo from Meteora*

One my photo from Meteora, amazing landscape, isn't it?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania, Crete*

one crete dock by tom.keogh2335, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Caldera, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

_DSC6654 by CK Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Blue Caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

The Blue Caves by LGBuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ioannina, Epirus*

Sweet November by PattyK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mithymna, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

All looking in the same direction by Atila Yumusakkaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Pythagorion by jtkfr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

red beach by tom.keogh2335, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaladi beach, Kythira island (Ionian islands)*

Kaladi, Kythira by itsaboutthekk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Land and sea of Ikaria, Central Aegean reg.*

Land and Sea in Ikaria by christospetropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Amfilochia, West Greece*

Boat with Olympiacos Flag by Jackobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala Eresou, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*

Winter arrives - Skala Eresou, Lesvos, Greece by Malc ©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Apple trees in Arcadia, Peloponnese*

It's a beautiful day by Lena_K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia by night, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Karpathos - Starry night in Pigadia by Gian Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Santorini, Greece. Facebook.com/TheGoodLifeInc by billybadass27, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

Olympia, Greece by EvieBeans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*

Untitled by dissolved_boy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

233 / 366. August the 20th. Greece. Meteora. by <vaida>, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessalian plain fields (Thessaly)*

Untitled by chroniss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki by the port, Macedonia reg.*

IMG_2679_HDR by kmakridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Ship wreck cove by Marie Godliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

8888-Chios Stad by 2 Lions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sotiritsa beach (near Larisa), Thessaly*

six by kzappaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Museum of Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

P1240546 by Cathieo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athinios port (Thira), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Thyra by SteliosCharalambous {}, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caldera panoramic view from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

2012 Greece-1822 by ilovedaband馬克攝影, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glyfada beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Glyfada Beach, Corfu, on a stormy day by Tiensche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*

337 by Dave Deutsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pigadia, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Pigadia Port by Steinar Johnsen, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

too beautiful to handle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Milos, Cyclades*

Milos by rebrice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The harbour of Molyvos, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Molyvos - Marina by Drriss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

April 2012 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos by night, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos - Rodos - Greece by night by Poetopulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi beach, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Stranded by Spyros K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu's mice island (Pontikonissi), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

_DSC0368 by gardner310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Grecia-Kos by Aproache2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagadia village, Peloponnese*

Lagadia village /Peloponesse/Greece by Stratos Giannikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrotiri archaeological site, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Akrotiri archaeological site by mightymightymatze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roads of Chalkidiki, Macedonia reg.*

DSC07805 by nikolaos p., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania, Crete*

Chania, Crete by WalkerAZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora 13 by ForwardDefensive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*

© Waves in Mykonos by Renzo Re, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Part of the town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

Entering Hydra harbour (Greece) by davecio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia reg.*

Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*

Cruise Day6 - Santorini_08Oct12_122203_25_5DIII by AusKen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Iain_Mallory_05574 by MalloryOnTravel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lichnos Beach (Parga), Epirus*

Lichnos Beach by parga-beach-resort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*

Kastoria - Greece by Poetopulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery of Holy Trinity, Meteora (Thessaly)*

Monastery of Holy Trinity by Paicil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Cruise Day8 - Mykonos_10Oct12_151330_04_5DIII by AusKen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

Untitled by pely-mydreams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala at dusk, Macedonia reg.*

IMG_1910 - 2012-11-03 at 16-51-02 by kmakridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens by night, Attica reg.*

Athens somewhere around .... "blue hour" ... not an HDR by Emil9497 Photography & Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Cyclades)*

Navagio Shipwreck by LGBuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic stadium, Ancient Olympia (Peloponnese)*

Olympic stadium by LSydney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Milos, Cyclades*

Milos Island, Greece by alearoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

greece-043 by yuri_alexandrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Isthmus of Corinthos, Peloponnese*

greece-023 by yuri_alexandrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Loutraki aerial view, Peloponnese*

greece-158 by yuri_alexandrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*

Port of Aegina by Dionetian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aroania mountains (Patra), Peloponnese*

Aroania Mts by loxias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Hydra, Attica reg.*

20121010-DSC_4420 by j2davis2005, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Piraeus (Athens) by night, Attica reg.*

The Port of Athens, Greece after Sunset by JimBoots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Volos from Pelion, Thessaly*

Greece, pilion by Uri Nadav Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo...

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Myrtos HDR 1 by Matt-woodiwiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Pythagoreio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Beach at Pythagoreio by neilob47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pisso Livadi village, Paros island (Cyclades)*

IMG_6039 by HCORALI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and the town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

100_1186 by kitsosmitsos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*

mykonos island-25 by divingoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos (St. Nikolaos), Crete*

play time by Michelle Iggy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

AJD_1551-Edit by qkcanuck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*

Πάργα by Aries Tottle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Overview of Amoudi Bay from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Overview of Amoudi Bay at Santorini, Greece. by Vikas Aggarwal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bay of Pylos, Peloponnese*

Pilo Greece by saxonfenken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site on the island of Delos, Cyclades*

zMYK004 by AV8PIX Hickory Shampoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of the town of Nafpaktos, West Greece*

greece nafpaktos port2 by agnostos hi 88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Hydra Island, Greece by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora , Greece by TOmShAhaR_PhOTo_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki from the castle, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki: city walls by diffendale, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tsilivi , Greece*










http://www.zantepantheonhotel.gr/images/gallery/location/pics/03.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Athens , Greece*


Acropolis View, Pure Passion por alxdoudou, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

 Rhodes Old Town by Axiraa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town by night, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos by sunrisejetphotogallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*

Christmas moments by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Volvi, Macedonia reg.*

Λίμνη Βόλβη , limni Lake Volvi George @ 03 by George @ papaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora , Greece by TOmShAhaR_PhOTo_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old port of Rethymno town, Crete*

Old port of Rethymno from another angle by Spyros Papaspyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*

Milos Island Cyclades - www.sailboatchartergreece.com 25 by Blue Water Sailing Greece, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

milos island looks incredible


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Nektarios church, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*

Fading light; Agina by asis k. chatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Thassos in winter, Macedonia reg.*

THASSOS. MAY 2011 092 by ronsaunders47, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mykonos , Greece*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8354/8391262948_c053c33933_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santorini , Greece*


View from Oia cafe por Bashed, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Santorini and Mykonos...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

meteora in autumn by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palaio Faliro bay (city of Athens), Attica reg.*

Athens-2013-3935.jpg by yurkagagarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue Waters (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Blue waters of Greece by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cat chasing lizard (Paxos island), Ionian islands*

Cat chasing lizard by www.andrewlever.com, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

the cat


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> the cat


Indeed 

BTW, the photo of Santorini with Mythos beer was really great :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon at Cape Sounio, Attica reg.*

Temple of Poseidon at Cape Sounio by Kostas Michailidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keramikos at night (part of ancient ruins of Athens), city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Keramikos by Dmitrijs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

IKE Arrives in Rhodes by sparks1524, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milopotamos bay (Pelion), Thessaly*

Survolées by andrefromont/fernandomort, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

As always Christos, you're offering us great photos :cheers:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Man,I want to go and dive in that blue water too


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Santorini island*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Town of Arnaia (Arnea) in Chalkidiki in northern Greece*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Nafplio town in the Peloponnese*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Under plane trees - town of Nafplion*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for these photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*

Paros, Greece by Snowstorm!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaca island, Ionian islands*

Ithaca by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Paestum , Italy



christos-greece said:


> ^^ I will check again the info of the photo


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Temple Of Poseidon , Attika*


Ancient Greek Temple of Poseidon por marshallmar78, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I delete the photo. Thanks for the info...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Athens , Greece*


Temple of Hephaestus ........ ATHENS por ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Patras , Greece*


Rio-Antirio bridge por bilwander, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for these photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Guardian of The ancient Bridge... Edessa, Macedonia reg.*

The Guardian of The ancient Bridge... by EcOnAnDrE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery of St. Varvara of Rousanos, Meteora (Thessaly)*

Μονή Αγίας Βαρβάρας Ρουσάνου - Meteora by Vasilis., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Heraklion, Crete*

Heraklion, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Kokkari_07 by jtkfr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gerolimenas, Mani (Peloponnese)*

Gerolimenas 5 by Lyrinda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorge of Samariá, Crete*

Gorge of Samariá by Elliott Bignell, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santorini , Greece*


Arriving Santorini - Lumix DMC LX5 por LightNodes, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

windmill in the sunset light on Mykonos | Greece by ralucahphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*

Ruins - Delos Island, Greece by Point Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorge of Samaria, Crete*

Village of Samariá by Elliott Bignell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Chalkida, Euboea (Greece) by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour - main port of Santorini island, Cyclades*

A coast line of Greece by JimBoots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The little village of Achilleo (Magnisia), Thessaly*

Greece: Reflection of misty mountains on the Aegean Sea by pawightm (Patricia), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Walls of the Grand Palace in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Grand Master Palace, Rhodes by NM Flower Girl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kala Nera (Good Waters), Pelion (Thessaly)*

A Bridge to the Beach by Mopspix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amphitheater of Delphi, Central Greece*

Amphitheater with mountains by NestorF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Epidauro - Grécia by VERAS.CM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorge of Samaria, Crete*

Same Gorge! by Elliott Bignell, on Flickr


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

_*Skiathos*_


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

_*Skiathos*_


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

_*Sidari, Corfu*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos maxam (but please do not forget to put credits on them)


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

I have many more photos from Greece All photos I made myself.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Those photos of the Ancient Theaters are just amazing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

maxam said:


> I have many more photos from Greece All photos I made myself.


Good to here that :cheers: you should open a new thread in urban showcase forum, i think...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora , Greece by TOmShAhaR_PhOTo_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens by night, Attica reg.*

Athens somewhere around .... "blue hour" ... not an HDR by Emil9497 Photography & Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keri beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Limni Keriou Beach by LGBuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foinikas beach in Koufonisi island, Cyclades*

Foinikas beach in Koufonisi by HellasHoliday, on Flickr


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

I try to choose the best of my photo album 

_*Corfu*_


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

*Paleokastritsa, Corfu*


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

*Meteora, Thessaly*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Greece has really the top beaches of europe ! :drool:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Loutro, Crete*


052 par Basz15, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments and photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae archeological site, Peloponnese*

2008-07-25 Greece - 00039 by Living_Memories, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis from Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

2008-07-25 Greece - 00075 by Living_Memories, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

A perfect holiday...Poros island, Greece by irk99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

Kavala-Greece by protasiscucine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Ochi (Karystos), Euboea (Central Greece)*

Life's a beach... by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardamyli (Messinia), Peloponnese*

The Romanos, Costa Navarino—Kardamyli by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*

Eskiathos-ciudad by Aproache2012, on Flickr


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautiful country, I wonder why it struggles so much with the present-day economy.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

What a bunch of beautiful photos! Great view of Kavala :cheers:


----------



## apocalypto1 (Jan 21, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> *Foinikas beach in Koufonisi island, Cyclades*
> 
> Foinikas beach in Koufonisi by HellasHoliday, on Flickr


Nice beach :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and the town of Skiathos (Skiathos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Skiathos town_6352 (Large) by whitcombep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Apollo (Portara), Naxos island (Cyclades)*

Temple of Apollo - Naxos by chriskara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*

Corinth Canal by Elios.k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kastoria by night, Macedonia reg.*

vasilisdimakiskastoria by pttlgr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melissani cave and lake, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Melissani lake by Elios.k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. John beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Agios Ioannis Beach by Jackobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour (and fish market too) of the town of Volos, Thessaly*

Volos Travel by skiathosjsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coastal road in Kalamata with the view of Taygetos mountain, Peloponnese*

DSC_0237 The coastal road of Kalamata, a beautiful toen on the Messenian Gulf, Greece by duttadip, on Flickr


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

*Mount Olympus*


----------



## maxam (Jun 7, 2010)

*Meteora, Thessaly *


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing the _The isthmus of Korinthos_.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Balos, Crete*









source


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

amazing beach spot!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon view from the new museum of Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Ακρόπολη - HDR by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress and the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Nauplie by COMBOBeds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gerolimenas (Mani), Peloponnese*

Limeni by COMBOBeds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Thira and the caldera, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorin by  PhilippePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ nice pic :cheers:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Peloponnese is very beautiful :drool: One of the most beautiful regions of Greece for me


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Cbr Domes said:


> Peloponnese is very beautiful One of the most beautiful regions of Greece for me


Well, I do not agree. 

Syvota, Thesprotia, Epirus










http://www.rooms-sivota.gr/img_sites/kentriki/sivota_2.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Kallithea, Chalkidiki, Macedonia (the original one)










http://www.fedratours.gr/uploaded_p...x333/g-hotels-athos-palace-4-kalithea-981.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Mikro Horio, Evrytania, Central Greece










http://www.etravel.gr/karpenisi-hotels-merses/images/thea.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Leontito, Karditsa, Thessaly










http://karditsa.thessaly.gov.gr/userfiles/image/tourismos/MOYZAKI -ARGITHEA-AXELWOS/leontito.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Palaiokastritsa, Corfu, Ionian Islands










http://www.in-corfu.com/beaches/07arillas-paleokastritsa/images/coast-paleo-tiada-001.jpg


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lake Kerkini - Serres*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*

DSC00268 by I am completely lost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Fira, Santorini, Greece by Gaz n Nic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes Town, Rhodes, Greece by Gaz n Nic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes Town, Rhodes, Greece by Gaz n Nic, on Flickr


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Athens, Greece on a cloudy day:











Photo by *dim*, www.trekearth.com


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Athens, Greece at night:











Photo by *argycon*, www.trekearth.com


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Thessaloniki aerial:











*Pic Source:* www.airphotos.gr


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Thessaloniki Aerial 2:











*Pic Source:* www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *The castle of Knights in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
> 
> Rhodes by  PhilippePhotography, on Flickr


Lovely


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

*View of the Greece from the most southern point of Bulgaria peak Veikata in Rodopi Mountain
From this peak can see Aegean sea, Portolagos, Thassos island etc*










http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?APP_ACTION=GALLERY_IMAGE&IMAGE_ID=1621224&USER_ID=33369


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks again all for your photos and comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*

Chania, Crete, Greece by Gaz n Nic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*

Corinth Strait by Right-Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voidokilia beach (Messinia), Peloponnese*

The Romanos, Costa Navarino—Voidokilia by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Olympos and the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki and Mount Olympos by Vasilis V., on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Voidokilia beach sure looks like paradise to me


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

If paradise is so boring, I would prefer to go to hell. 

Akrata, Achaia, Peloponnese:










http://lh6.ggpht.com/I2LOMViQYlv2FM...d9NLBFJKSeNNByX2fSwhos_ClxwXRdaAOXEweASA=s0-c


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Nympfeo, Florina, Macedonia










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aTArdjPntYo/TGHNkLX6KZI/AAAAAAAAD8k/iResTraWVgs/s1600/P8260011.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Elati, Trikala, Thessaly










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_VNl1_Sqz6RQ/TJ-MtHz5SLI/AAAAAAAAAxs/Wc8C-jqRG_4/s1600/ελατη+τρικαλων+2.jpg


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Venetikos River (source)









Kalidromo, Fthiotida (source)









Mount Timfi (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Kalogeriko stone bridge, Epirus (source)









Tsivlou, Achaia (source)









Mount Pelion train (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Mount Gamila (source)









Zagorohoria, Epirus (source)









Panta Vrehi (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Tebla, Agrafa (source)









Orino Malevizi (source)









Pertouli Ski Center (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Elati, Pertouli (source)









Megalo Papigo (source)









Lake Plastira (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Voidomatis River (source)









Mount Ziria (source)









Koziakas (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Drakolimni (source)









Pertouli (source)









Tzoumerka (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Pertouli (source)









Zagoria (source)









Pertouli (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Parnitha (source)









Mount Olympus (source)









Mouzaki (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Voidomatis River (source)









Aspropotamos Valley (source)









Mount Timfi (source)


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Temple of Apollo (Portara), Naxos island (Cyclades)*
> 
> Temple of Apollo - Naxos by chriskara, on Flickr


Amazing place, beautiful sunset! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments and photos :cheers:

@hypnotoad: *One photo per... post*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Lasithi Plateau, Crete*


Kreta par michael_urspringer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Tkessaloniki and White Tower by night, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki Greece by alekos athanasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Byzantine chapel on the island of Naxos, Cyclades*

Naxos - Byzantine Chapel by c e steer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hassan Pasha Mosque in Chania, Crete*

Hassan Pasha Mosque in Crete - Greece by mateen bng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

HipstaPrint by dimakk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Sounion, Attica reg.*

sunset blessings by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Castle of the Knights of St John (town of Rhodes), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

The Castle of the Knights of St John by NM Flower Girl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bay and the town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos, Rhodes by Kev Slade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Loutraki, Peloponnese reg.*

CRW_0676 by Leonid Freidin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens and the Acropolis, Attica reg.*

Athen, mars´13 by Staffan Ekstrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Monastery of Christ the Savior (Heraklion), Crete*

The Monastery of Afendis Christos in Jiouktas by Christos Tsoumplekas (Back again!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

_DSC2409.jpg by BMWBOB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town hall of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Syros town hall, October 2008 by 5telios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Agios Nikolaos (St. Nikolaos), Crete*

Agios Nikolaos, Crete, 31 July 2009 by Kev Slade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avlemonas, Kythira island (Ionian islands)*

20130228_104054 by Eirini Veneri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kapsali, Kythira island (Ionian islands)*

20130208_134912 by Eirini Veneri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sundown in Nimfaio (Florina), Macedonia reg.*

Sundown in Nimfaio, Florina, Greece by nfardis, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Meteora, Thessaly*


The Valley Of Fog - (HDR Meteora, Greece) par blame_the_monkey, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Parga, Epirus*


Parga - Greece. par © NikosT., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old church in Agios Markos, Crete*

Forgoten temple by envylight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge near Kipi village (Ioannina), Epirus*

Ioannina Stonebridge by panoround, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sounion cape, Attica reg.*

. by kaylyndw, on Flickr


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Navagio (Shipwreck) Beach - Zakynthos Island (source)


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Grace Hotel - Santorini Island (source)


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Loutro, Crete*


Just another day in Loutro, Crete por ConstantineD, no Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Acheron river - Epirus region*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Nikiti - Chalkidiki *


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Mountain village Palaios Panteleimonas - Central Macedonia Reg.*


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Mountain village Palaios Panteleimonas - Central Macedonia Reg.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos guys but do not forget to credit them as well. I dont want to delete them, it will be shame...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Plaka (Preveza), Epirus*

Greece, Epirus: The bridge of Plaka by panoround, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poseidon temple, Sounion (Attica reg.)*

poseidon temple at the edge of the cliff by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Mycenae, Peloponnese*

Acropole de Mycènes (Grèce) by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skopelos (Skopelos island, Sporades), Thessaly reg.*

Skopelos by nikos_m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

Thessaloniki,Greece by ikrisk1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panormos bay of Rethymno, Crete*

Bay. Watch. by Elliott Bignell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of Knossos, Crete*

Work in Progress by Elliott Bignell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*

Θεσσαλονίκη, νωρίς το βράδυ by Panayotis1, on Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Great pics,but i think that there should be a bit more pics of the Greek mountains during winter,not many people associate snow and Greece.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ +1 

Snow and Greece sounds interesting to me 

Thank you for the effort, Christos :cheers:


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

EUSERB said:


> Great pics,but i think that there should be a bit more pics of the Greek mountains during winter,not many people associate snow and Greece.


Alpine Greece - from User sfera 20.....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486146


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

view from Acrocorinth


Acrocorinto di don Tommaso, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece 2 by nodtobob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Hermopolis, Syros, Greece by nodtobob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Zakynthos (Zakynthos island), Ionian islands*

Zakynthos port by Jelena Jeja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki aerial view, Macedonia reg.*

Greece by MissMo0131, on Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

The most beautiful country in the world is Greece. :yes:
After the mine, Portugal of course 


kay:


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ 


View of the Acropolis from Titania hotel (source)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova and Parnassos mountain, Central Greece*

The eastern end of the main market street at Arachova, Greece by duttadip, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

The Shipwrech beach at Zakynthos island looks like paradise to me :cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^

^^^

:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poseidon temple, Sounion (Attica reg.)*

Poseidon's temple by eb164, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vasilitsa mountains (Grevena), Macedonia reg.*

Vasilitsa Smixi Snowy mountains Grevena Makedonia Greece George @ papaki 03 by George @ papaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada island, Ionian islands*

DSC_0156-LR4 copy by Chingon76, on Flickr


----------



## Malc_C (Mar 20, 2013)

*Eressos, Lesvos, Greece - End of season 2012*


Skala Eresou, Lesvos, Greece by Malc ©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halloween festival of Galaxidi, Central Greece*

IMG_6103 by lentina_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halloween festival of Galaxidi, Central Greece*

IMG_6041 by lentina_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi lagoon, West Greece*

IMG_1896 by dgav83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia in Santorina by Clint_C, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Love it!

Here is a photo I made from Santorini! 


Santorini...Bello! (Press "L") by Fotoperfect Photography by Luka, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

And another photo...(not mine)


Oia, Santorini by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great photos, eusimcity4 :cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Thanks!

Chania


Chania by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rethimnon


296/365 - HDR - [email protected] by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rethymno


Marina of Rethymno by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rethymno


183/365 - HDR - [email protected] by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Charkia, Crete, GR


Mountains by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rethimnon


180/365 - HDR - [email protected] by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

GRIECHENLAND by mali_1988, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

Athènes, vue de l'Acropole by calabrese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*

Symi - Greek Island by PattiAtkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Astypalaia, Cyclades*

Astypalea island*** by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Mount Athos (Agios oros) *, Halkidiki


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Corfu, Town


empty street by dtsortanidis, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Athens, skyline


The Acropolis in Athens seen from Mt. Lycabettus by frans.sellies, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Temple of Poseidon, Athens


sounion temple by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rodeos, Greece


Ocean of possibilities..)) - Please view on black (press "L") by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Oia...and a shooting star!


Fira By Night by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rodhitis, Macedonia, Greece


Summer sun [explored] by Nick-K (Nikos Koutoulas), on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kastraki, Greece 


The Valley Of Fog - (HDR Meteora, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Athens


Athína twilight - (Athens, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kalabaka


Meteora - Morning Highlights - (HDR Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome new photos @eusimcity :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samaria gorge, Crete*

Cretan Landscape by Elliott Bignell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*

Palace of Knossos by Elliott Bignell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Zea, Piraeus (Athens, Attica reg.)*

marina Zea by Stratos Giannikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos harbour, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Small fishing boats, Mikonos, Greece © GeoffreyWhiteway ® #photography #nature #tourism #love #instagood #me #cute #tbt #photooftheday #instamood #tweegram #iphonesia #picoftheday #igers #summer #girl #instadaily #beautiful #instagramhub #iphoneonly #igd by Reza Ahmeds, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Knossos ruins are pretty much spectacular.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Kokkari by jtkfr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*

image by Gladina Oksana, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rosanou Valley


Rosanou Abbey (HDR) by farbspiel, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Aigaio


din don dan by luana183, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mykonos


Twilight in Mykonos, Greece by moonjazz, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Church of Panaghia


Church of Panaghia by macropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Xerokampos, Crete, GR


Horizon by Christos Tsoumplekas (Back again!), on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Trias


... by Nik Zach, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rethymno, Crete, GR


200/365 - HDR - Crete.Rethymn[email protected] by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Paliokaria Waterfall, GR


Waterfall selfie by alexring, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mandrakion


Evening in Mandraki (Island of Nisyros, Greece) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Stavorti Fields


Hay balls by Nick-K (Nikos Koutoulas), on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Valtesiniko


.country in greece by jkostavaras [140.000 views], on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rethymno, Crete, GR


175/365 - HDR - [email protected] by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Likovi Snow


Cholomontas mountain - Chalkidiki Greece by pantherinia_hd Anna A., on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mavrokhori


Autumn in Kastoria by Nick-K (Nikos Koutoulas), on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rimnion


Untitled by Nick-K (Nikos Koutoulas), on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Aigaio


View across collapsed caldera on Santorini by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^

Amazing Shot !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, great photos @eusimcity4 :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istro bay and beach, Crete*

Crystal Clear! by envylight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of the port and the city of Heraklio, Crete*

P3240661 by buchholzt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

GRÈCE - SANTORINI - Avril 2010 by daumy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia at sunset, Peloponnese*

Untitled by Sotto Scatto, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Always good to see some amazing shots from the beaultiful Santorini island. Pretty impressive place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caldera view, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

_MG_6642 by Vincent Zeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

_MG_6228 by Vincent Zeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Roof tops at the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

roof tops at Nauplion, Nafplio, Peloponnese. Greece by Griffin Art Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardamaina beach, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

kardamaina beach, Kos island by Dmitrijs, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Corfu


Corfu's Castle di zip3gr, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taygetos mountain from Kardamyli, Peloponnese*

20130322 by Chism2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Kos island, Dodecanese*

The Beach! by Lawrence G Photos!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

20130323.170743 by Rachel Cotterill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice (Mykonos town), Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Little Venice Mykonos Greece by saxonfenken, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Astypalaia


Astypalaia di amalia lam, su Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice photos on this thread :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Aegira, Peloponnese*

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala Sikamineas, ****** island (Dodecanese)*

Skala Sikamineas - Marina by Drriss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mersini beach, Schinoussa island (Cyclades)*

Mersini beach (piso ammos) | Schinoussa by belo32, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

More.... Vas. Olgas Avenue.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Kastelorizo island, Dodecanese*




My photos of *Kastelorizo*, a small and amazing island were was filmed the Oscar winning Italian film Mediterraneo. Is the easternmost territory of the European Union (easternmost continental place being Sulina, in Romania).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

By me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

By me


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

The Tower of Happiness, Vas. Olgas Avenue, Thessaloniki.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Public offices, Thessaloniki. Prefecture Premises.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Ermou / Agias Sofias Street, Thessaloniki.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Another preserved building in Thessaloniki.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

School for the blind, Thessaloniki.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love your pics @PRIMEVAL and @Skyline, thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Snow in Corintia


The lighthouse by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks all for your photos guys


----------



## bladerunner5 (Apr 9, 2012)

PRIMEVAL said:


> My photos of *Kastelorizo*, a small and amazing island were was filmed the Oscar winning Italian film Mediterraneo. Is the easternmost territory of the European Union (easternmost continental place being Sulina, in Romania).


Nice, but the "easternmost territory of the European Union" is Cyprus!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rethymno, Crete*

The old town by periplofotografi.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The shipwreck of Guthio bay, Peloponnese*

Untitled by Sotto Scatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rainbow over Ioannina, Epirus*

A whole rainbow  by PattyK., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Really worth seeing *Aerial Film of Greece* (54 minutes)









The most interesting moments in the movie are at these minutes:




11.00 Amorgos

15.10 Santorini

28.20 Mount Athos (***)

33.05 Ioannina

33.46 Meteora

35.40 Corinth Canal

37.11 - Some beautiful monastery

37.29 Monemvasia (***)

41.05 Mystras (***)
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island by night, Dodecanese*

Symi harbor in the evening by panoround, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sami, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

katerina/fishing boat by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Well known view by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Syrrako, Epirus*

Syrrako, a place where everything is made of stone by jimiliop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odeon of Herodes Atticus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Odeon of Herodes Atticus by j. blake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Methoni medieval castle, Peloponnese*

sunset at Methoni medieval castle by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

The castle of Platamon, Pieria.


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Really worth seeing *Aerial Film of Greece* (54 minutes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so good


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Ioannis (St. John), Pelion (Thessaly)*

beaching by lorenzog., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle - houses in Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*

Limni II by Stratos Giannikos - very BUSY sorry.come back soon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Volos (aerial view), Thessaly*

Youth on the Move - Volos (Greece) by EU Social, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas (Pieria), Macedonia reg.*

Castle of Platamonas by maksid, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Vertiskos, Thessaloniki.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos, but all of them like the last one are taken by you? I dont see any credits on them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Corfu Town 26 by Cheeky Ana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira or Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Fira, Santorini by Fadhilah H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Night view of the Port at Naupaktos, West Greece*

Night view of the Port at Naupaktos by Count__Zero, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Santorini is one of the most photogenic places on earth !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elati village (Arcadia), Peloponnese*

ELati Village by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palaiokaria old bridge and waterfalls, Thessaly*

The waterfalls by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delos island, Cyclades*

Délos by Clelia R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rethymno, Crete*

Untitled by Peter Marx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery of Roussanou (Meteora), Thessaly*

Meteora Valley by Darby Sawchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old bridge of Zhiaka, West Macedonia reg.*

Δ. Μακεδονία, Γεφύρι του Ζιάκα by Dark Saga/ Lefteris Efraimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*

Καστοριά by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Damatria Coves, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Damatria Coves by smokejumping, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery of Limonos, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Limonos, monastère 32 by clodyus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos_Cyclades_Greece_e07 by Trinius Travel, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ The last photo looks like paradise to me :applause: :bow: :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ The last photo looks like paradise to me :applause: :bow: :cheers:


There can be no paradise without Nordic & Celtic babes :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^^ :lol: _why_?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ The last photo looks like paradise to me :applause: :bow: :cheers:


There can be no paradise without trees.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^^^ :lol: _why_?


That's why


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Epidaurus '13 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island*

The Beautiful Oia, Santorini | Greece by kinan younes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manganari beach, Ios island (Cyclades)*

Ios Manganari Beach #Greece by Levantes Hotel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Hydra Greece by Keytours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Dag 2 by Yannig Van de Wouwer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at the bridge of Arta, Epirus*

Sunset under the bridge of Arta, Greece by Tzo_alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Temple of Olympian Zeus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

The Temple of Olympian Zeus by notanyron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thirasia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Dag 2 by Yannig Van de Wouwer, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as always @chris, beautiful images from Greece......really lovely Santorini. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town (chora) and the island of Folegandros at sunset, Cyclades*

Folegandros_3458 by dgriman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach near Agia Roumeli, Crete*

Beach Bums by stelih, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Theater of Herodes Atticus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

P1010342 (Medium) by nuvonova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilini, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Hafen von Mytilini HDR by o-wagen, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

So many bealtiful pics...Greece is amazing !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Loutraki, Central Greece - Peloponnese reg.*

Lutraki(Greece)Photo by Arben Shaka by arben shaka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Suspended in the air - Meteora by eltpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Chapel in Oia - Santorini 2003 by aden30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini from the volcano, Cyclades*

Untitled by bidi1, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I never get tired to see the beautiful island of Santorini.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Nafplio panoramic view (1) by elias.kordelakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Othoni island (near Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*

othoni island greece by The Xenoss Fishbowl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The entrance of the castle of Knights (town of Rhodes), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Castle entrance by chien.lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes from the hill, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Flowers and modern Rhodes by chien.lee, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^^  Stunning pictures _Chris_!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

IMG_3019 by kriD1973, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antiparos island (next to Paros island), Cyclades*

antiparos by wmily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of the town of Samos, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Harbor on Samos by mikkashar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Mesta, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Geo Routes Mesta Chios by Geo-Routes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aslan Pasa mosque in Ioannina, Epirus*

Aslan Pasa Mosque in Ioannina by ioarvanit, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Greece amazing country on the Mediterranean , lovely photos ..


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> *Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
> 
> Assos, Kefalonia, Greece by Phil Spalding, on Flickr


Awesome! Great job Christos!


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Astypalea island*


Astypalea island*** por george papapostolou, no Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

I simply love the temples...no matter how many times I go...every visit is unique and magical...especially on nights with a full moon! 




christos-greece said:


> *Poseidon temple, Sounio cape (Attica reg.)*
> 
> Poseidon Temple by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Astypalea island is so gorgeous. Love it !


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Monastery of Roussanou (Meteora), Thessaly*
> 
> Meteora Valley by Darby Sawchuk, on Flickr




Fantastic, reminds me of the scenes from the The Lord of the Rings movies.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church in Pachi of Megara, Attica reg.*

Greece by Stratos Giannikos [on/off], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini from Oia, Cyclades*

DSC_0820 by cougar337, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

DSC_0852 by cougar337, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower and the harbour of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki by tikos79, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Syros, Greece by P Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Lake Pamvotis with its island and the city of Ioannina (Epirus)



Lovely Views by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Aristi Bridge over Voidomatis River, Zagorohoria (Epirus)



Aristi Bridge by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Oraiokastro Lake, Oraiokastro -Thessaloniki, Macedonia Region


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing Ermoupolis :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Meteora, Thessaly*

sunset view from meteora rocks by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini island by Changwoo_Ryu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Night view of Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*

Street Night (Auto) by mkonstantiniadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Syros, Greece by P Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> *Sunset at Meteora, Thessaly*
> 
> sunset view from meteora rocks by alexandros9, on Flickr


^^ Wow this is amazing and very beautiful m)) m))


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Greece is so stunning


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Grande Grécia!
Great Greece!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mirina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*

IMG_0242 by richard_munden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Some more of Meteora, Thessaly Region


Meteora Valley by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Naxos Island, Cyclades


Naxos Island by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Nea Kammeni Island, Cylcades. In the distance you can also see Palaia Kammeni Island and Aspronisi. Nea Kammeni is basically the top of a volcanic cone. 



Palaia Kameni Island seen from Nea Kameni Island by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Paros Island, Cyclades


Paros Island lighthouse by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Greece is just amazing! Stunning pics! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos aerial view, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Zakynthos Town And Port by Alistair Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poseidon temple, Sounio (Attica reg.)*

Poseidon Temple by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

r13_172 by flodotcom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Syros, Greece by P Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Athena Temple @ Asos by darkformmusic, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Athena Temple @ Asos by darkformmusic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Itea, Central Greece*

IMG_0901 by shepster1999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Thassos island, Macedonia reg.*

Thassos / Griechenland by Willi9119, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi fortress and the town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Fortress guarding the Harbor by greggburch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Corinthos, Peloponnese*

Columns found nearby by greggburch, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Beautiful Syros island


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zeus's bathroom, Olympus mountain (Macedonia reg.)*

Zeus's bathroom by ~Lily_Sandrita~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Volos town, Thessaly*

Greece Mission 2003 by Todd 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini - Travelling Through Europe by Paul D'Ambra - Australia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*

Mandraki, Nisyros by Paul Thickitt, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tingaki, Notio Aigaio (Dodecanese?)
*
Tingaki Beach by Paul Thickitt, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Kefalos, Notio Aigaio (Dodecanese?)
*
0670_SV103272 by Paul Thickitt, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Delphi town, Phocis, Greece*


Delphi (XIV) by isawnyu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Delphi (XXIII) by isawnyu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Delphi (XX) by isawnyu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Delphi (II) by isawnyu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Delphi (XXVII) by isawnyu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Delphi (XXXVIII) by isawnyu, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Delphi (XL) by isawnyu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos, Greece by gabriel_alfaromeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Suburbs of Chania town, Crete*

Dawn- Chania Crete by wayne_paton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alonaki cove (Parga), Epirus*

Greece - Epirus - Alonoki Cove by massonth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of the Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Perhaps this is where the Colossus of Rhodes stood. Rhodes, Greece. by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

Greece day2 by wayne tuckson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos Island by theo0023, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi castle (Nafplio), Peloponnese*

Bourtzi by rasmusthepood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

The Theatre of Epidaurus by Martin Smith - Just for the fun of it!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Greece by 3faeries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora monasteries, Thessaly*

Excursions From Parga - Monsateries of Meteora Greece by Parga Hotels Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress - castle of Kales (Ierapetra), Crete*

Ierapetra, benátská pevnost Kales by jidhash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bay of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes Greece by Markéta Veselá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Forest of Vai, Crete*

Vai (Crete) by jidhash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Nafplion with Bourtzi castle, Peloponnese*

Sunset overlooking Burgi in Nafplion ! / explored #141 by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Greece by Hallera's Frog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

Poros1 by vangelistsakirakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

spring in Ermoupolis by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Greece_TurkeyTip_June2013 1071 by ITBAAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Greece_TurkeyTip_June2013 1083 by ITBAAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Traditional village at Milos island, Cyclades*

DSC_0399 by victorpumaencore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga by night, Epirus*

Parga at night by bernd obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> *Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*



Amazing Picture !


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Santorini​*







http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-bg_QGSxRaoE/UZGZBbZ3pSI/AAAAAAAAN34/74B8u6p8VKI/s1600/santorini_blue_oia.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chlemoutsi castle (Achaia), Peloponnese*

Chlemoutsi by Ploync, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Greece-Thesalia-Meteora-009 by dimitrastasinopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakina old bridge, Epirus*

Greece-Ipiros-Sarakina-022 by dimitrastasinopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lefkimi, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

girl on scooter in lefkimi, corfu island by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lefkimi, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

the sea canal in lefkimi, corfu island by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Greece-The-Aegean-Islands-Milos-038 by dimitrastasinopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania at sunset, Crete*

Crete, Chania Old Town, Venetian port by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> *Old town of Chania at sunset, Crete*
> 
> Crete, Chania Old Town, Venetian port by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


Been there, done that! :banana:


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Town of Lefkimi, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
> 
> girl on scooter in lefkimi, corfu island by bilwander, on Flickr


This bike looks like "Future" bike in Vietnam :lol:










url


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Just beautiful one*


Untitled by vasso -mil. Greece, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

~~~Δροσοχώρι Ιωαννίνων~~~ by vasso -mil. Greece, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Στοά Λιάμπεη by vasso -mil. Greece, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Untitled by vasso -mil. Greece, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Crystal water of Paxos by vasso -mil. Greece, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

"I Am Only One" by vasso -mil. Greece, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Untitled by vasso -mil. Greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos but dont forget to post the titles also. Where are these places?
I might know some of them as Greek but the rest people here they dont.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Théâtre d'Epidaure (27) by clodyus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Sarakiniko beach / Milos island by Zdeněk Šenkyřík, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Delphi (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*

Delphi by Ploync, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great photos but dont forget to post the titles also. Where are these places?
> I might know some of them as Greek but the rest people here they dont.


Sorry for making you inconvenient. I couldn't find the information of the pictures, which help me to post where they were taken, but I really like those and wanna share with other members. I will try my best to fill the helpful information soon hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

July 11 - Monemvasia by tiredlegs2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dancers at Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Dance with my snapshot by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old water mill in Souli, Epirus*

Old water mill in Souli by bernd obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Skopelos, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*

5 by p.lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perissa black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

P1110218 by Kat&Greg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

a suny day in Monemvasia fortress by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Greece June 2012 by annilizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Symi, Dodecanese*

Untitled by P_Ksusha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandrakia village, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Mandrakia village / Milos island by Zdenek Senkyrik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Naxos at sunset, Naxos island (Cyclades)*

run. run. run. by Kosmalu, on Flickr


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

UNESCO's Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Hilandar (12th century), Holy mount Athos, Macedonia









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/377490_363043990378565_962036408_n.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Serbian Monastery Hilandar, Macedonia









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/551129_420418854641078_274352106_n.jpg


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Please add the source of the pictures, Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio with Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*

Nafplio by StartupVan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The old church of saint Dionisios in town of Zakynthos, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Saint Dionisios Church, Zakinthos by Maistrali Zakynthos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*

Greece 2011 (699) by skdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Western coastline of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

269 shutterstock_35940145 Rhodes Town from above. Western coastline and the Mediterranean Sea. Greece. by greeksoulmate1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kalampaka from Meteora, Thessaly*

卡蘭巴卡 by 石少石樂, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*

IMAG1610 by ssebasty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Corfu) from the fortress, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

130506_Corfu_0081 by DDub11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos lagoon, Crete*

Balos lagoon, Crete by chrisfiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poseidon temple, Sounion (Attica reg.)*

the blessings of the rising moon ! by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach and rocks near Chania, Crete*

3031 by mario168a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cameo island in Agios Sostis, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Cameo island in Agios Sostis by Rozy Brno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi castle (town of Nafplio), Peloponnese*

Mpourtzi by travelplan.gr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios houses (Chora), Ios island (Cyclades)*

DSC_3868 by leboom_photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Greece 5-2061 by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Aegina town, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*

Greek Islands #GSail by mab397, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Lefkada island, Ionian islands*

Lefkada 2013 by zzzbgd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Plaka, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Sunset In The Cyclades by cwgeorge23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*

Mandraki, Nisyros, Greece 2013 by Andrea Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Assos, Kefalonia, Greece by leighkemp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos view, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos frame by maxdisi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*

Hydra, Greece by norfolkabroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

P1050990 by greece07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from the hills of Poros town, Poros island (Attica reg.)*

Untitled by DanielJPHadley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Assos by antonis nikol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios by night, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

Chios Town at night by Joanne/Ιωαννα, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Epidaurus Theater by m_travels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountain Olympos towards the sea, Macedonia reg.*

Climbing Mt. Olympus by schroettner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis view and Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

A view of the Acropolis, Athens, Greece by Joy Spiliopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

beautiful beaches of greece zakynthos amazing clear wide by Web Development Company - Infoway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Port of Ermoupolis --> Lego Land Continues : ) by FlipMode79, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nestos lake, Macedonia reg.*

Nestos Lake by pap-x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Greece 2010 199 by emilyjia.chen80, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

D8H_6080 by ManOnEdge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Greece-The-Aegean-Islands-Karpathos-Olympos-033 by dimitrastasinopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos (chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*

Naxos (02) - 08Sep12, Naxos (Greece) by °]°, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pindus mountain, Epirus*

P1040861 by tmacedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Epidaurus, Greece by m_travels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hassan Pasha Mosque, Crete*

Hassan Pasha Mosque in Crete - Greece by AITMOH4, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Thessaloniki. The Arc de Triomphe.


. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egremni beach bar at sunset, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Egremni beach bar at Sunset, Lefkada, Greece by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Koroni, Peloponnese*

Lamps in line by Marina Sp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape of Sounio at sunset, Attica reg.*

time to enjoy the sunset by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki passage, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Porto Katsiki Passage, Lefkada, Greece by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Moonlight over sea Moonrise Over Santorini Greece Wallpaper by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

greek island beach greece by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Greece, Ròdhos by maurixi-red, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Clifftops by Winam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrotiri archeological site, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Akrotiri by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*

Overlooking Athens by Elly.Du, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of the palace of Knossos, Crete*

Exploring the Palace of Knossos | Crete, Greece by apwong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Corfu, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Old Town of Corfu, Greece by terraxplorer2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia harbor by Joshua.W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse of Rethymno, Crete*

Rethymno Lighthouse by chdphd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Kerkyra, Greece 1-8 July 2009 094 by Silviu Calin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Greece 11-2-3 by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece by Living the Dream RTW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos bay, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Mirtos Bay, Greece by timaras, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Great pictures from the *Ionian Islands*, Christos. Probably my favorite part of Greece together with Crete, Santorini and Peloponnese.

What is the reputation of the Ionian Islands among Greeks? I really want to visit them.

Lastly I believe that Greece is the closest European country to the Middle East/Arab world in terms of a lot of aspects.

Not only geographically and historically.

kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hassani said:


> What is the reputation of the Ionian Islands among Greeks? I really want to visit them.


In few words: You should come and visit them; and not only Ionian islands: cyclades, city of Athens etc


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bay of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos panorama (GR) by Gy:A ( attilafoto.hu ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Ρόδος ηλιοβασίλεμα by ville_v, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Skyros, Central Greece reg.*

Greece 2013 000059 by Michael Sheehan Studio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Kalovoulos, Alonnisos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Alonissos 2008 - View from Kalovoulos by jorgen.bjerring, on Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*The town of Oia, Santorini island
*

Santorini por mittux, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*St. Minas Cathedral - Heraklion,Crete*



DSCN3691_tm por kostaras72, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Archaeological Museum of Vravrona *




Archaeological Museum of Vravrona attica greece por Iannis Demicolas, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Skiathos port, Skiathos island*


Skiathos port por ioarvanit, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pyrgos 
*

Sunset at Pyrgos por fraitaly, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Erechtheion, Acropolis. Athens
*

Erechtheion, Greece por Syed Shuvra, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

07224116 por suntale, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

Thessaloniki, Greece by Zjamajka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia Santorini DSC_4895 by brittonpaul83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Sailing to the Paradise by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Alonissos, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*

Alonissos 2010 - Old Village by jorgen.bjerring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Road from Kimi to Metochi, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Kimi to Metochi by MissirisD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Kimolos, Cyclades*

Greece - Archipel des Cyclades - L'île de Kimolos by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos at night, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Zakynthos Stadt by netmyller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Mykonos island, Cyclades*

Beach by clickfun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molyvos castle, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Molyvos castle by ntelos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*

P8246450 by adreasmartis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena Nike (Acropolis), city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Temple of Athena Nike, Acropolis, Athens by waveletr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio with Bourtzi fortress, Peloponnese*

20130824_grecia_323m by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian island)*

Assos Kefalonia by Zdenek Senkyrik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini from Akrotiri, Cyclades*

IMAG0253 by Major0MattMason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos by night, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos by Night by davidbailey50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece by L a l u z z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*

Kastoria by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori mountains, Epirus*

Trekking at Zagori by Chocorello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Rousanou Monastery, Meteora (Thessaly)*

Meteora - The Rousanou (or Roussanou) Monastery by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia. Santorini by ribamech, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Corfu (Kerkyra) V*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Corfu (Kerkyra) VI*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Corfu (Kerkyra) fortress*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Corfu (Kerkyra)*









all by me :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sea-scape of Lemnos island, North Aegean reg.*

Lemnos, Greece 2013 by picture-one, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fokianos beach (Arcadia), Peloponnese*

Fokianos beach by Alkis Anastopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio from Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*

Palamidi by Tierrie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hill of Licavittos, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

_-12.jpg by Tierrie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Loutraki, Peloponnese reg.*

P9010056.jpg by Rena's_Ithakas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Canaves Oia Hotel by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White and Blue (Oia), Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Canaves Villa by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rock of Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Greece by christinaspinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palace of Knossos, Crete*

foto (105) by Tolik Kopyrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio aerial view, Peloponnese*

Greece by christinaspinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of caldera from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini: Thira by capreoara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Caldera from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Greece by ST△VROS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

188584_1806152364208_6850316_n by blondepixiestick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

20130908_120001 by saxman8503, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Kerkini, Macedonia reg.*

kk222 by KouKon, on Flickr


----------



## ElMaldito86 (Jan 6, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Rock of Monembasia, Peloponnese
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9716558669/
> Greece by christinaspinn, on Flickr


Beautiful landscape


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira from below, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini-209 by ewjeanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno, Crete*

Sofokli Venizelou by Renat's, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Town of Nafplio - Peloponnese*

by Detlef Menzel


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Nea Styra - Euboea*

by Detlef Menzel


----------



## superqualicast (Sep 6, 2013)

Greece, A really beautiful place to visit.


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Zakynthos island in the Ionian Sea*

by The Wilson


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of the Knights in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes 13 by jamesl182d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes 13 by jamesl182d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ioannina, Epirus*

Looking back to Ioannina by The Sloths, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia Santorini DSC_3445 by brittonpaul83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*

Food with a view by mike matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Pythagoras by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Lagos, Macedonia reg.*

Πόρτο Λάγος - Porto Lagos, North Greece by papathm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Olympian Zeus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Temple of Olympian Zeus, Athens, Greece by Sheppie Dunbar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Kassiopi 24-06-2013 (15 of 412013).jpg by jimbouk1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Kassiopi 24-06-2013 (93 of 1772013).jpg by jimbouk1, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Town of Parga - Epirus*

by nike0563


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

Kos island (Taverne) - Dodecanese

by Detlef Menzel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sea-Lake of Mesolonghi, West Greece*

Messolóngi Greece by tpctsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kathisma beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Kathisma beach - Lefkada - Greece by tpctsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Caldera and the town of Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Fira Cliffside - Santorini (Thira), Greece by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia - Santorini (Thira), Greece by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Zakynthos IMG_7413 by oddlegs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odeon of Herodes Atticus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Odeon of Herodes Atticus by disbag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos Palace, Crete*

Knossos by Anastasia Guzhova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Stalida, Crete*

DSC_4277 by 29gena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tymfi sunset (Zagoria), Epirus*

Tymfi sunset by Kostas Petrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The island of Folegandros, Cyclades*

Φολέγανδρος by Amphithoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Virgin forest of Elatia, Drama (Macedonia reg.)*

Virgin Forest of Elatia, Drama, Greece by Nick Tsenteme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The monastery of Patmos (Chora, Patmos), Dodecanese*

In the Monastery by zoonyzoozoodazoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*

Landscapes - Milos Island, Greece by wallpaper84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adrianos arch, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

IMG_4193 by pipesdreams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Floisvos panorama, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Floisvos panorama by Vasileios Kotsinis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

Acropolis by psyberartist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

Acropolis by psyberartist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Kos island, Dodecanese*

IMG_1400 by axel_belger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset view of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

a bug on the beach by ville_v, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni, Peloponnese*

...the castle by tsigasp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*

Athens at Night by Justin Ackerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poseidon temple, Sounion (Attica reg.)*

Sounion, Greece (Temple of Poseidon) by psyberartist, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice! :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Athens*









http://www.steveweinik.com/sw/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/AthensSunsetD.jpg​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mikonos Island, Cyclades*



Leaving Mykonos island, Greece by Laura Precupanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kattavia bay, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

20131001_102124 by GorVlad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Corfu), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Old Town Kerkyra by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos canyon, Epirus*

Vikos Canyon , Epirus - Greece by RasheedFR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece - 2 by RasheedFR, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

What vegetation is on Mikonos? It looks like stone without any plants and wiith many sheeps like some Croatian islanads. Is there any strong wind there? 
Very nice pics, I like the Vikos canyon! :cheers:


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Kardamena Harbour, Kos.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Japanac said:


> What vegetation is on Mikonos? It looks like stone without any plants and wiith many sheeps like some Croatian islanads. Is there any strong wind there?
> Very nice pics, I like the Vikos canyon! :cheers:


Never been on Mikonos but on other islands and I assume is the same: in spring there is green grass and flowers which in summer disappear, leaving some drier, often thorny vegetation that goats eat.


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

Christos, you keep posting pictures of the same places over and over. Don't wanna complain but I've seen like 500 angles of like Santorini and Meteora  but they are still nice


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe Christos could focus on archaeological sites now.... Derveni, Thessaloniki, Vergina, Pella, Delphi, Parnassos etc.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades) :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mikrolimano harbour (Piraeus) and Palaio Faliro at distance, Athens (Attica reg.)*

Mikrolimano Harbor by psyberartist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street view of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Greece by Welleru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi temple, Central Greece*

Greece by Welleru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dancing at Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Greece by moveweek2013, on Flickr


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Inside Nisyros vulcano. The smell in here is awful!


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Motorway in Greece (Egnatia Odos)*

by www.egnatia.gr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Kastoria - In northern Greece in the region of West Macedonia*

by Smixiotis Dimitris


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Athens*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/554808.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7053/7054377083_32b289ffb6_z.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

2013 oct star clipper vacation 317 by rowlandbetsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lycavittos hill, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Athens by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elafonisi beach, Crete*

Elafonisi by Miguel Virkkunen Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*

Sarakiniko Beach, Milos island, Cyclades, Greece by krpl, on Flickr


----------



## username unnecessary (Mar 28, 2011)

*Personal pic taken from the ship on the way to Kalymnos island from Rhodes*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> *Lycavittos hill, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*
> 
> Athens by Brule Laker, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*

Greece - Flowers of Santorini by Valencia SAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

♡ wonderful island by J♡onbicykle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Kalymnos island, Dodecanese*

Resting on the beach by Iztok Alf Kurnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Paleochora, Crete*

IMG_6359a by Mike Dobson 1944, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rhodes​*







http://www.europetravel.gr/v2/Images/Excursions/Rhodes-by-Air/Rhodes-by-Air-02.JPG​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.bestourism.com/img/items/big/671/Rhodes_Rhodos-City-view_2590.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://greektours.foliopic.com/images/1469/static_pages/2388/grand-masters-palace.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Santorini​*







http://achangingeurope.com/wp-content/uploads/Santorini_Greece.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pefkos at dusk, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

A Hellenic Sunset over Pefkos on Rhodes (Olympus OMD EM5 & Zuiko 9-18mm Wide Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos - Rhodes (Fuji XM1 & 27mm F2.8) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Tymphi (Zagori), Epirus*

Mt Tymphi by favgeris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Greece--0763j by ianh3000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Agora of Athens, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Athens-4484 by jdw38002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timfis mountain, Epirus*

Timfi mountain by Chocorello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Small Papingo (Timfis mountain), Epirus*

Mikro Papigo, a village under Timfi's shadow by amalia lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at beach in Lemnos island, North Aegean reg.*

A Lemnos Beach & Sunset (Mount Athos in background) (Olymous OMD EM5 & 12-50mm Zoom lens) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Santorini island, Cyclades*

Santorini vacation photos by Anna's_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*

YetAnotherArcheologicView by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens by night, Attica reg.*

20131108-JTW_4052.jpg by jotewu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Loutraki by night, Peloponnese reg.*

20131107-JTW_3925.jpg by jotewu, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Zakynthos island in the Ionian Sea*

by Der digitale Dirk


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Pílio - Thessaly in central Greece*

by schmeidt


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Zakynthos island in the Ionian Sea*

by Der digitale Dirk


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Agios Nikolaos - Coastal town, island of Crete*

by Ulrikes Bilderecke


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Santorini *

by Hans Dobrowitz


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens *

by Lutz Bittag


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

Santorini 

by JoanaKruse


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno, Crete*

kre-2465.jpg by Caffler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra from the fortress, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Крф * Κέρκυρα * Corfu by Bane Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagonisi beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*

Lagonisi beach by vesnushka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Corfu), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Kerkyra town by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amorgos island at dusk, Cyclades*

Amorgos by egenn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Philopappou hill, Attica reg.*

am-25 by birdlives9, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^

The urban density is astonishing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alonissos Patitiri, Alonissos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Алонисос Патитири * Αλόννησος Πατητήρι * Alonissos Patitiri by Bane Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town - chora of Alonissos, Alonissos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Алонисос Хора * Αλόννησος Χώρα * Alonissos Chora by Bane Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos palace archeological site, Crete*

DSC04778_Greece2013_cc by kat-c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno, Crete*

DSC04724_Greece2013_cc by kat-c, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Village **of Mochlos, Crete*

Crete - Mochlos village [EXPLORE] by gionni [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Waiting for the storm by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christmas decorations, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

asterokosmos [thessaloniki] by joanna papanikolaou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardamaina, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Kardamaina, kos by pmacdermot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrotiri archeological site, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Akrotiri Ruins in Santorini by A Cromwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and town of Skopelos, Skopelos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Скопелос * Σκόπελος * Skopelos by Bane Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Very beautiful photos christos-greece!! Greece looks so unique, charming, beautiful! I have to visit it one day!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece by Lail | With A Spin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

694 Argostoli by RobertSteed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

698 Argostoli by RobertSteed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

443 Corfu Town - Old Fort by RobertSteed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens by night, Attica reg.*

Athens night by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Spetses, Attica reg.*

spetses dapia 2 by nprotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes by avalontoronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Kyllini, Peloponnese*

Килини Пелопонез * Κυλλήνης Πελοπόννησος * Kyllinis Peloponnese by Bane Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Rhodes harbour, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Greece, Rhodos by Яшмолкина, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The wall of old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Greece, Rhodos by Яшмолкина, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Stefanos church, Kithnos island (Cyclades)*

Ay Stefanos, N. Kithnos, Greece 2013 by markmpitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Psara (near Chios island), North Aegean reg.*

Psara, Greece 2013 by markmpitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora by gritsik by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio from the fortress, Peloponnese*

View from high by giannisgtrv6 by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katerini's central square, Macedonia reg.*

Катерини * Κατερίνη * Katerini by Bane Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Katerini, Macedonia reg.*

Катерини * Κατερίνη * Katerini by Bane Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Argostoli bay - Kefallonia, Eptanese









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/466411.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Poros town - Poros island, Attica region









from photobucket


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Spetses island, Attica region









http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd130/yachtmaster-album/Greece/DSC01866.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Olympos town, Karpathos island









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2731/4291960395_aa6869e3e2_b.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Sarakiniko beach, Milos island









Sarakiniko - Milos by View Factory, on Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Cameo island, Zakynthos island









Cameo island by George Koultouridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Holding back the years by Couldn't Call It Unexpected, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koziakas mountain (Pindos), Epirus*

Κόζιακας Ιανουάριος 2014_-83 by dimstavaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki (seaside) by kyrsos1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odeon of Herodes Atticus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Odeon of Herodes Atticus by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Promyri village (Magnesia), Thessaly*

http://flic.kr/p/jnayBF


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tripoli, Peloponnese*

http://flic.kr/p/jnbGg4


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

http://flic.kr/p/jivzUz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kato Stalos village, Crete*

A windy and rainy day par Ole Rodland, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Oia from the town, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Once upon a tim in Santorini - Greece par dslr memories, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Athens,Nafplio&Cyclades par PabloArroyoOcio, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Athens,Nafplio&Cyclades par PabloArroyoOcio, sur Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I never ever get tired of Santorini .What a beauty.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Firopotamos (Milos), Cyclades*

Greece - Archipel des Cyclades - Milos - Le village de Firopotamos by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vaporia district, town of Ermoupolis (Syros island, Cyclades)*

2012-07-22 at 14-31-52 par GAArgyriou, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gala beach in Koufonissi, Cyclades*

Gala beach in Koufonissi par VIVIAN GEROGIANNI, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and town of Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*

Patmos Z par St Andrews - Frank, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at St. Nickolaos Voion, Peloponnese*

childhood memories par Spyros P., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Upper town of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

DSC_0044 par eatingfoodboy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arachova (Parnassos), Central Greece*

HSC_1928 par Kostas Kalomiris, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Acropolis (Athens, Greece) par I Enjoy My Life, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Santorini*










http://fstopgear.com/staffpro/deborah-sandidge


----------



## The_Fox (Apr 11, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Town of Arachova (Parnassos), Central Greece*
> 
> HSC_1928 par Kostas Kalomiris, sur Flickr


What are those spaces under the arches there? Are those houses? Garages? ...hotel rooms?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Actually i dont know


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Untitled by Roni G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Banana beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

2009-07-19 at 14-22-26 by GAArgyriou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

Greece Hydra Island 26 by juliepersons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Acropolis Museum by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monument in Kalavrita, Peloponnese*

Καλάβρυτα, Ελλάδα, Τόπος Εκτέλεσης by Patsnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

[email protected]_Mycenae-Epidaurus by RTSullins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Delos archeological site, Cyclades*

Delos, Greece by sarahsideup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Apelia beach, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*

Apella Beach II by Rob Christiaans , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi town and beach, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Batsi Beach and Village by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi beach, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Batsi Beach Summer 2011 by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*

Going up the hill of Kastoria, overviewing the beautiful Kastoria Lake by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Ierapetra, Lasitha (Crete)*


Fishermen at Ierapetra, Crete, Greece by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Agios Nikolaos (Crete)*


Boats in the Harbour at Agios Nikolaos, Crete, Greece by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*

at lake Plastira by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Kos, Greece by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Kastoria lake, Macedonia reg.*

Drving and walking around Kastoria Lake by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Dreamland Kefalonia by guidojansen, on Flickr
_before the earthquake of 26/1/2014 (Magnitude 6 Richters)_

now: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-97PF380-R...600/1619549_10202890366960971_567008486_n.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

sailing boat in Monemvasia by VIVIAN GEROGIANNI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nedousa mountain (near Kalamata), Peloponnese*

Nedousa by Planar -www.athensclimbing.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos windmills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos sunset by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia, Santorini by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Lygaria, near Heraklion (Crete)*


Stone Benches at Ligaria near Heraklion, Crete, Greece by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Monopari (Crete)*


Sunrise at the village of Monopari, Crete, Greece by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes rocky shore, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rocky shore by Damien Graham ☮✈♫, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs and houses, town of Kavala (Macedonia reg.)*

avenue with stairs by pehlivanezgi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Laouti, Tinos island (Cyclades)*

Greece - Archipel des Cyclades - Tinos - Le village de Laouti by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora by rogeriodienes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hotel "house" in Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Fiskardo "Hilton" by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Efimia, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Agia Efimia by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora by Alexandros87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise in Piso Livadi, Paros island (Cyclades)*

IMG_4807 by HCORALI, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Elounda & Spinalonga (Crete)*


Vista Overlooking Elounda and Spinalonga, Crete, Greece by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki nea paralia by charis avramidis photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Small island of Lipsi, Dodecanese*

Taverna at the Harbor by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Asklepieion of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

The Asklepieion of Kos by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Stefanos, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Agios Stefanos by GoSouthEast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*

Trikala, Greece by aspa.gal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taxiarxis village (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*

Taxiarhis village by achi_guitar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon - Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Parthenon by Lucas the nomad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Kalymnos M Lamprinos by flyingkalymnian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkochori village, Macedonia reg.*

Αρκοχώρι by jose luis naussa <+250.000. v>, on Flickr


----------



## joangar (Sep 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> View from Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)...




Hi Christos: Your country is the most beautiful on earth...and Santorini my favorite...but this pic is not visible


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis) by night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

February 2014 Full Moon by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

greece 1 by balak46, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Kamari_Santorini_Greece_6 by hans-johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia_Santorini_Greece_8 by hans-johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tolo, Peloponnese*

P7290149 by thecablefamily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tolo, Peloponnese*

P7290151 by thecablefamily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

P7290162 by thecablefamily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Rethymno harbour, Crete*

Untitled by tsivas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dimitsana (Arcadia), Peloponnese*

Δημητσανα by Vasilis., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Thera by hwayne70, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lehovo village (Florina), Macedonia reg.*

Macedonia, Hotel Modesteios (former greek school,1903), Pisoderi, Greece by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*

Metsovo - Ipiros - 6895 by dgriman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New port of Heraklion, Crete*

Heraklion Bypass Ave by Arneliese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Greece 493 by clesage1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Misty day in Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Foggy day in Thessaloniki by Panayotis1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

DSC_6252 by ananci, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Mytilene - North Aegean*

by N. Poulios


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Nafplio - Peloponnese *

by apostolos Doulias


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Chania - Crete*

nils müller


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Piraeus is a port city in the region of Attica*

by Nikos1954


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens*

by nils müller


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Town of Kavala in the Macedonia Region*

by Smidt


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Town of Volos - Thessaly *

by g.ganotopoulos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pedestrian street in Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Corfu,Greece by georgia.selli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In old town of Kalamata, Peloponnese*

Untitled by genetsan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Airport "Aristarhos of Samos", Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

olympic air by Aris Koutrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermioni, Peloponnese*

Untitled by solerab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Rethymno suburbs, Crete*

Just a view... by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Ioannina, Epirus*

Unusual Greece by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Piraeus, Athens (Attica reg.)*

Phivos by Vasileios Kotsinis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Ermioni town, Peloponnese*

R0013706 by Marco Polo 587, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki from upper town, Macedonia reg.*

Walls and view of Thessaloniki, Greece, from Upper Town by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

IMG_3090 by george.kladakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arch of Galerius, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

Arch of Galerius, Thessaloniki, Greece by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carnival in Grevena, Macedonia reg.*

Grevena Carnival by βιβιο, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidirokastro (Serres), Macedonia reg.*

Sidirokastro , Greece by Spyro Karboni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

IMG_5469.jpg by carolinius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*

Relax in the Harbor by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## greekalmost (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been in Athens last summer, it is a worth visitig city.^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*

The Beach by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

The Famous Sunset of Oia @ Santorini, Greece by Avisekh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Selinous river (Achaia), Peloponnese*

Selinous River by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ouranoupolis (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*

Macedonia, Aegean sea, woman on the jetty, Ouranoupolis Chalkidiki, Greece by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Thessaloniki city, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki's Omprelas by night by Nick Papakyriazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala by sunset, Thessaly*

City in flames by acosmichippo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Motocross in Anavissos town, Attica reg.*

Motorcross prractice 2in1 by kutruvis nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antiparos mountains (Paros island), Cyclades*

"Antiparos Mountains" by Theo.Triadafillos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diogenes and Alexander statues in Corinthos town, Peloponnese*

Diogenes and Alexander statue by markopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Corfu), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Corfu island,Greece by deppoula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki city by night, Macedonia reg.*

P1410016 by I Will, therefore I am, on Flickr


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Red Beach, Santorini​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo of Santorini but the best choise is by using the BBcodes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marina - harbour in N. Faliro area (Athens), Attica reg.*

DSCF0588.jpg by grandpa ape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

IMG_3749 by Gibin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carnival of Xanthi, Thrace*

The Carnival in Xanthi 2014 by BisssArt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermioni at sunset, Peloponnese*

Untitled by solerab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*

Boat to Nowhere by stefrako, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Monastery of the Holy Trinity, Meteora by Konstantinos Arvanitopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape near Tolo, Peloponnese*

Greece Tolo by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Upper city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Greece Thessaloniki by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Greece Thessaloniki by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elafonissi beach, Crete*

creta_elafonissi_beach_018 by ugomichi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elafonissi beach, Crete*

creta_elafonissi_beach_016 by ugomichi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old marble factory (abandoned), Crete*

Marble Factory (Abandoned) by jonnydredge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Chalkidiki, Macedonia reg.*

Greece, Halkidiki beach by vssimeonov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gala beach in Koufonissi, Cyclades*

Gala beach in Koufonissi by VIVIAN GEROGIANNI, on Flickr


----------



## delhidreams (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm so impress looking so beautiful photography.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Athens*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Patras​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@ERVATUGA: Nice photos, but please dont forget to give the proper source - credits to the photos you posting


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery near Pertouli (Trikala), Thessaly*

winter in Greece by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clock tower from Varousi, town of Trikala (Thessaly)*

Trikala by aekthanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*

conversation by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kallithea beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*

Kallithea Beach by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Plakias village on the south coast of Crete*

by Andreas Krupitzer


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Ο ποιητής, ατενίζοντας το πέλαγος par Spiros Vathis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Korinthos archeological site, Peloponnese*

Temple. par thekingkatie, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Karpathos island, Dodecanese*

Baia par lele.erre, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Livadeia, Central Greece*

Livadia_spirngs par spicros78, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastelorizo island, Dodecanese*

Kastelorizo-Dodecanese-Greece par Vincent Liew 53, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*

AX929262 par Vincent Liew 53, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Parkour Heaven in Santorini, Greece [2560x1600] par logwater, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Macedonia, Greece, Thessaloniki panorama from atop the White Tower par bilwander, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Chania, Crete*

Almyrida beach par mysunnyescapes.com, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora panorama, Thessaly*

Τhe holy land of Meteora GeorgePapapostolou | Not Mine | From 500px.com par Homam Alojail, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermioni at dusk, Peloponnese*

Sans titre de par solerab, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*

IMG_1675 par craig.geil, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

olimpia_038 par ugomichi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rodos island,Greece par micel angelo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Simi island, Dodecanese*

Simi island,Greece par micel angelo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Huge waves at Rhodes harbour, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Huge waves_Rodos island,Greece par micel angelo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsampika beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Tsampika beach_Rodos island,Greece par micel angelo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rethymno, Crete*

I'm The King of Crete par Collect Time Not Things, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*

castle of Chios par Miltos A, sur Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Aegina the port*

Aegina the port von Dmitrijs auf Flickr


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Aristi Village, Zagorohoria, Epirus


Zagorohoria by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Hydra *

hydra von Winfried Veil auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Eleusis (suburb of Athens), Attica reg.*

Eleusis par Clelia R., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Little Venice on the Sea par frozenchipmunk, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*

Epidauro par patjoyphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*

Micene par patjoyphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia, Santorini par Jonas Raphael, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from the volcano, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

A view from the volcano island - Santorini par Jonas Raphael, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Olympian Zeus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Temple of Olympian Zeus, Athens, Greece par Following Hadrian, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Foitikounta, Peloponnese*

Day out in Foitikounta par GrahamAndDairne, sur Flickr


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Entrance to the old town of Ioannina, Epirus Region


Castle Entrance by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Agios Nikolaos (St. Nikolaos), Crete*

agios nikolaos 1 par johannesfleitner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Looking towards chora of Sfakia, Crete*

looking back to chora sfakion par johannesfleitner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Entrance of the monastery of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*

PÁTMOS - Grécia par JCassiano, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

ΛΊΝΔΟΣ / LINDOS par mekiaries, sur Flickr


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Balos Lagoon, Chania - Crete*










http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=35.590755&ln=23.584684&z=3&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Zakynthos island*

Zante, Greece von ekaterina alexander auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Nafplio*

Nafplio, Greece von Tilemahos Efthimiadis auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thessaloniki*

Thessaloniki Panorama von Victor-M auf Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*St. Nikolaus Church, Rafina*









http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e3/5c/2b/e35c2b097a62a41e5ef12be8e1d06df6.jpg


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Melissani Cave, Kefalonia*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Loggas beach in Corfu island
*









bluepueblo.tumblr.com


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Agios Pavlos church, Thessaloniki*


The Sun Sets por Universal Stopping Point, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Theatre in Dodona, Epirus*









http://www.greekcruise.gr/uploads/Doodoni.jpg


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Skiathos Island
*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Assos in Kefalonia island*









http://newwonderfulphotos.blogspot.com.es/2013/10/assos-kefalonia-island-greecell.html


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Makrinitsa, Pelion mount in Thessaly*










http://www.sunnyfotini.com/blogfiles/Pilion.htm


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Voidokilia beach, Messinia *


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Santorini Church*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Lions Gate, Mycenae, Pelopponese*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*umbrellas at the waterfront, Thessaloniki*


More umbrellas por dranidis, en Flickr


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*beach in hydra island
*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Portaria, Pelion in Thessaly*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Corint channel, Pelopponese
*


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*Parga, Epirus*










http://www.pinterest.com/pin/337770040775762894/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos but please post the credits, sources in those without any credit.


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Kalamata seen from Ano Verga, Messinia - Peloponnese*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=15&with_photo_id=80553514&order=date_desc&user=5742155


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Waterfalls of Polilimnio, Messinia -Peloponnese*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=151&with_photo_id=12122950&order=date_desc&user=361801


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Kyparissi, Lakonia -Peloponnese
*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=305&with_photo_id=19429881&order=date_desc&user=2894197


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Galaxidi, Central Greece*

Galaxidi par John Mor, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Windmills par polock_peng, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka district, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Athène 2 les toits du quartier de Plaka par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Sans titre de par epithymetic, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Volos, Thessaly*

Volos - Greece par pgermanis, sur Flickr


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Arcadia, Peloponnese
*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=668&with_photo_id=63322833&order=date_desc&user=5614482


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro - During construction of the metro tunnels, artifacts of archaeological interest were discovered and rescue archaeology was employed *

Athens Metro II - Akropolis von Xipeteon auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro *

Syntagma Metro Station, Athens von timothyhart auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro - Archaeological excavations and exhibits*

Athens metro with two Georges von Goosefriend auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro - Archaeological excavations and exhibits*

Acropoli Metro Station, Athens, Greece von photosmr auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro - Archaeological excavations and exhibits*

Entrance to Akropolis Metro Station von RobW_ auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens Metro - Archaeological excavations and exhibits*

Athens, Metro Station von TheRealJimbot. auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Academy of Athens*

Enter the Academy von macropoulos auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Old Cannon Corfu HDR par Dionysis K, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*

Atene Athens Athina Athènes Atenas (Greece) par memo52foto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Picture 033 par [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rocky beach in island of Poros, Attica reg.*

Grecia / Ελλάδα par liosincracia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Kokkari, Samos, Greece par jankarelkok, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefalos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Kefalos par Steve's Photography , sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon - Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

SRA_3817 par Sam Auger, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Plastira, Thessaly*

Spring morning at the lake par ioarvanit, sur Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lion of Amphipolis - Serres Central Macedonia

Serres - Lion of Amphipolis 3 von TJMpics auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

Asprovalta town in northern Greece

Asprovalta 2008 - 0614 von Saalekahn auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sarti village - On the Sithonia peninsula*

Sarti beach von I Enjoy My Life auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Galini beach, Crete*

Agia Galini par Sangosto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Sostis island, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Agios Sostis island, Zakynthos, Greece par jAdo85, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Myconos Town par Ole Rodland, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*

Greece 05'14 par anapina.com, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

IMG_1717 par itsnicholezion, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

rhodes city, harbor entrance par muelleve, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Igoumenitsa, Epirus*

DSC_1265 par ShaunMYeo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Spetses, Attica reg.*

Sans titre de par Nikos Golfis, sur Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Island of Skiathos - Skiathos town*

Skiathos town von aurelian2012 auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Island of Skopelos - Sporades island group*

SKOPELOS-33 von MY PHOTOS 1000+ auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

KAVALLA GREECE par Amar Telai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Heraklion, Crete*

IMG_5943 par Ruslan Salikhov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos archeological site, Crete*

IMG_5905 par Ruslan Salikhov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town and island, Attica reg.*

Hydra Island par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermou pedestrian street, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

GR-IV14-ATHSYN-094 par Tai Pan of HK, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*

Athènes 161, Acropole par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

'Magic Sunset', Oia, Santorini, Greece par josecarlo1129, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marathi island, Dodecanese*

204 Marathi boat par Docaron, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

2:30pm #vscocam #greece par andyodore, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Makronissi (Lipsi), Dodecanese*

592 Lipsi Makronissi par Docaron, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

DSC_0601b par dudusky16, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Floisbos, Athens (Attica reg.)*

Sun is Setting par GeoTsia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*

GR-IV14-HDR-c-263 par Tai Pan of HK, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra island houses, Attica reg.*

GR-IV14-HDR-c-011 par Tai Pan of HK, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Navagio(shipwreck) beach_Zakinthos,Greece par micel angelo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Thessaloniki seafront par George Efstathiou, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra by night, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

Corfu Town Esplanade ghost par Christianna's Earthly Delights, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Spetses, Spetses island (Attica reg.)*

Sans titre de par Nikos Golfis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Before the storm par Matilda Diamant, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*

Athènes 216, vue la ville depuis l'Acropole par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katsadia, Lipsi island (Dodecanese)*

659 Lipsi Katsadia par Docaron, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon (Sounio), Attica reg.*

Sans titre de par Nikos Golfis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania old port, Crete*

Chania Old Port - Crete, Greece par Tiago Caramuru, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monodendri, Lipsi island (Dodecanese)*

684 Lipsi Monodendri par Docaron, sur Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The stone bridge of Arta on river Aracthos*

Greece, Epirus, the stone bridge of Arta on river Aracthos von bilwander auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

* Monastery in the Metéora in central Greece*

Meteora von maikni auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*

Delos-44 par cnwlman69, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*

Late afternoon in Batsi par Ole Rodland, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ierapetra, Crete*

Ierapetra, Creta, Grecia par andreariscassi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio from Palamidi fortress, Peloponnese*

Greece par petros45apostolakis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

Pothia, Kalymnos par SlartyB52, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

DSC_1576 par sonicyouthER, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Nafpaktos, West Greece*

meteora2014-035b par jonathanstarlight, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini 2014 par MASSmeeja, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini, Cyclades*

Santorini 2014 par MASSmeeja, sur Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Samos island in the eastern Aegean Sea*

Samos City von tony_bev2000 auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Halki island in the Dodecanese *

Halki, Greece von GeorgeMegas auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Andros island - Cyclades archipelago*

ANDROS-04 von MY PHOTOS 1000+ auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Greece par Zeeyolq Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town hall of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Town Hall par Ole Rodland, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Faros village, Sifnos island (Cyclades)*

Faros #5 par olivier.mondet, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yialos, Symi island (Dodecanese)*

Yialos, Symi par Peter Ashton aka peamasher, sur Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

This page got some amazing shots. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Skopelos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Skopelos Island (G) par ikimuled, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Skopelos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Skopelos Island (G) par ikimuled, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*

scan870056 par J_Piks, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venetian lighthouse of Chania, Crete*

Venetian lighthouse in Chania, Greece par HronekPhotos.com, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

stone stairs par HronekPhotos.com, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay beach, Crete*

DSCF2771 par 0v0tar, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The mouse-island, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*

DSC05052_ShiftN par Rolfmundi, sur Flickr


----------



## arxeos (Aug 31, 2007)

I think this is fake lol



ARMONKIANS said:


> https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/1900171_10152397002719375_2506557821268999691_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

ARMONKIANS said:


> https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/1900171_10152397002719375_2506557821268999691_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

Original version of it is here..,..Benagil, Algarve, Portugal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Fixed


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Corfu / Κέρκυρα / Krf*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Lefkada, Ionian islands*

Lefkada island - GREECE par OMILO Greek Language and Culture, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pylos, Peloponnese*

Pylos par GeoTsia, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chersonissos bay, Crete*

GREECE - CRETE - Chersonissos par libelluleco (+ 1.900.000 views. Thanks !), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old bridge on Voidomatis river, Epirus*

Burst of Green par xboxgametag, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*

Mykonos | Greece par Tone 777, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city street view, Attica reg.*

Athènes 562 le marché couvert rue Evripidou par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old quarter of Chania, Crete*

Old Muslim quarter, Chania par andbog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia from the sea, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Fin de journée à Santorin par Maurice Albray, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Old Railway Line near Platamon Castle. Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008.*








by me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Mathes, West Crete, 2011.
*








by me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos, Rhodes. 2013
*








by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos), Central Greece*

Greece:Arachova par forest gan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*

Chalkida, Greece par karmavulture, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Underwater, near Monolithos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Saint Nicholas Chapelle, Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape around Mycenae, Peloponnese*

Mycènes 7 le site par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Livadeia, Central Greece*

Livadeia par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros (Poros island), Attica reg.*

Poros island Greece par Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*

Chalkida par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

Kalamata town - Peloponnese

by Scoth


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Odeon of Herodes Atticus on the southwest slope of the Acropolis of Athens*
*It was built in 161 AD*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Good Friends on the Almiros River, Crete 2010 (1)
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Good Friends on the Almiros River, Crete 2010 (2) 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Good Friends on the Almiros River, Crete 2010 (3) 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beach near Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Saint Nicholas Chapelle, Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos at Night, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Skotinis, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Underwater, near Pefkos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos Beach, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Beach near Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, White Town, Rhodes Island
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Skotinis, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Santorini at Night










Photo seen at: Most beautiful places on Earth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Meteora Sunset HDR par atreyu64, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old bridge of Livadeia, Central Greece*

Livadeia par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Nafplio par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, White Town, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli - Kavros Road, West Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Milos, Greece*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/972361_189815601190384_1466588698_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Athens, The Acropolis*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/1013926_10201802686207605_1758199214_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Symi at night*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/934704_535700279827429_603009502_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The moon rising over the Temple of Poseidon*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/1013461_10151779972103072_1656720554_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Easter in Santorini*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10001573_672545612806925_8423073723758110737_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Santorini*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/1453317_613682058693281_760947876_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Ammoudi, a magnificent tiny village just below Oia / Santorini*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1.0-9/1095045_553985434662944_1773008251_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Cliffs near Loutro, South-West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos - Paralia Skotinis Old Road, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, White Town, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kastraki village, Thessaly*

Meteora_Kastraki landscape par ibadea, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights in town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Citadelle de Rhodes par sosivov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*

Widescreen Parga par ville_v, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Forest near Litochoro, Macedonia reg.*

red forest par thequietguy, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Castle of Knights, Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos Bay, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Varlaam Monastery, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








myshot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Old Railway near Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*St. Nicholas Chapelle, Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Skotinis, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Old Railway Tunnel under Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Exopoli, West Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, White Town, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos Beach, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rhodes City, Rhodes Island 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Roman Catholic Cathedral of St. Dionysious, Athens









my pic, more [URL="http://www.cathecclesia.gr/hellas/index.php/catholic-church-in-greece.html"]info[/URL]


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Skotinis, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mt. Olympus, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Parga, Epirus*

Port of Parga par ville_v, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skopelos, Skopelos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*

Skopelos Town Harbour par Holfo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon, Sounio (Attica reg.)*

Temple of Poseidon par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Inside of Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*

Porto Katsiki par Villysweety, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*City of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Central Macedonia, 2008*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

alter100 said:


> *Athens - The Panathinaiko Stadium, also known as the Kallimarmaro*
> Reconstructed from the remains of an ancient Greek stadium, hosted the first modern Olympic Games in 1896
> 
> _DSC3885 von chris patience auf Flickr


This is so wonderful. It warms my Olympic spirit. :happy: Reminds me of the Athens Olympic Games in 2004


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, White Town, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini, Greece par FedeSK8, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses by night, Attica reg.*

Dream night par Johnnie_T, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Greece par manghong, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Livadeia, Central Greece*

Livadeia par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Little Bay near Faliraki, Rhodes 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## lg-sama (Mar 21, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> *Meteora and Kastraki village, Thessaly*
> 
> Meteora_Kastraki landscape par ibadea, sur Flickr


Such a pretty landscape.
Very beautiful.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Great Meteoron Monastery, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*St. Nicholas Chapelle, Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Little Bay near Faliraki, Rhodes Island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

South Coast of Crete, near Chora Sfakion, 2011








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ladiko (Anthony Quinn Beach), near Faliraki, Rhodes Island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Little Church near Pefkos, Rhodes Island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Varlaam Monastery, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos Beach, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Skotinis, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Zakynthos*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/10363344_711370642249986_7107028620969495347_n.jpg








Photo by: Ruud van den Berg


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Parga, Greece*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10438927_710762515644132_4417534371380411051_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Katarzyna DJ, nice and all that, but you keep posting photos of cars, dikes, poles and walls most of them are hardly centred. If these are yours, please post them in the self-made section


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meteora, Thessaly, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ladiko (Anthony Quinn Beach), near Faliraki, Rhodes Island, 2013*
*








*my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Thassos island, Macedonia reg.*

Macedonia, Aegean Sea, Thasos island, bay view from the monastery of Archangelos par bilwander, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*

Easy night par kyrsos1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Santorini island, Cyclades*

santorini greece par Walkerville Publishing Inc., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Black sand beach of Vlichada, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

2014-052733 par bubbahop, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Logas beach (Peroulades, Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*

Logas Sunset beach, Corfu Peroulades par forceberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Orthodox Church in Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Temple of Poseidon, Sounion*

IMGP9667 by gaboracz, on Flickr


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Paralia Skotinis, Central Macedonia, 2008
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Are you trolling? Isn't there a mod in here?


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

^^Chill out. Anger beauty okay.

*Rethymno Lighthouse, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery Hosios Loukas, Boeotia (Central Greece)*

Greece - Monastery Hosios Loukas, Boeotia par elena944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*

Greece - Archaeological Site of Mystras 2 par elena944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koronisi island (view from Tolo), Peloponnese*

Tolo par t.valilas, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*

Delphi_Greece par S. Peterson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ayanamikun said:


> Are you trolling? Isn't there a mod in here?


I dont see any problem on photos/posts made by Katarzyna DJ, here on this thread... :dunno:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

^^Thank You, Christo! I just love Greece... 

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Greetings to my all Greek Friends!

*Heraklion Airport, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ladiko (Anthony Quinn Beach), near Faliraki, Rhodes Island, 2013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White Tower, Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Monolithos Castle, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Prasonisi, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Town, Crete, 2010 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Varlaam Monastery, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, Rhodes Island, 1013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, White Town, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*St. Paul's Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mt. Ataviros, Rhodes Island, 2013*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Great Meteoron Monastery, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008 
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Fortezza in Rethymno, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mandraki Harbour, Rhodes city, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fishing boats in Katakolo, Peloponnese*

Greece, Katakolon - fishing boats par Biffo1944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

Greece, Olympia - ruins par Biffo1944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Eretria town (South Euboea), Central Greece*

Eretria par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon, Sounio (Attica reg.)*

Temple of Poseidon par Thomas Mulchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vale of Tempe, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Viglika Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2011
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, Rhodes Island, 1013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Leptokarya, Central Macedonia, 2008
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*St. Paul's Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli and Exopoli, Crete 2011*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Cape Drapanos, Crete 2011*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Windmills near Mandraki Harbour, Rhodes city, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Viglika Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos Beach, Rhodes Island, 2013 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Viglika Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vale of Tempe, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos Bay, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ch**ania, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Little Chapelle near Pefkos, Rhodes Island, 2013*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mandraki Harbour, Rhodes city, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Exopoli, Crete, 2011*







my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

Greece, Olympia - ruins of Philippeion par Biffo1944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Greece, Santorini Island par Amsterdamming, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Makrinitsa (Pelion), Thessaly*

Makrinitsa - Village par pgermanis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni, Peloponnese*

Bourtzi - Methoni Castle par GrahamAndDairne, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*St. Paul's Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*St. Nicholas Chapelle, Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice pics Katarzyna DJ,love Greece:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Pefkos, Rhodes Island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Viglika Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pla**tamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Boat on a roof at Santorini par achi_guitar, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Greece, Samos - Pythagorion, steep side street par Biffo1944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portaikos river (Pertouli, Trikala), Thessaly*

River par Alexandros87, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Greece, Santorini Island par Amsterdamming, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos Bay, Rhodes Island, 2013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vale of Tempe, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mandraki Harbour, Rhodes city, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*







my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old port of Chania at dawn, Crete*

Break of dawn, Greece par kimp1509/ Kim Petersen, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2010
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos, Rhodes Island, 1013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vale of Tempe, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Suleiman the Magnificent Mosque, Rhodes Town, Rhodes Island 2013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos Bay, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*







my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Old town of Rhodes (G) par ikimuled, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Old town of Rhodes (G) par ikimuled, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of Ancient Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Ancient Thira - ruins (2) par EspeN-ikon, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firostefani, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Greece:Firostefani,Santorini par forest gan, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, West Crete, 2009
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*St. Paul's Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*

Greece, Olympia - ruins of Philippeion par Biffo1944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Grèce Péloponèse, Monemvasia Μονεμβασιάς 79 ville basse par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda beach resorts, Crete*

Greece, Crete - Elounda seen from Kalithia par Biffo1944, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Greece, Samos - Pythagorion, harbourfront par Biffo1944, sur Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Santorini, Greece*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/483836_586897024673457_1444775600_n.jpg?oh=a49fc55dee8024634f06bd7bf95e5987&oe=5429BA10&__gda__=1411823809_e53bc87f64e12717c7bb7dec7f7d2c6a








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Santorini*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/391127_600529076643585_1840196890_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Amoudara, Crete, 04.07.2014*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*

LYCABETTUS HILL view from acropolis - athens , Greece par "KHALBOO", sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*

Grèce Péloponèse, Monemvasia Μονεμβασιάς 80 ville basse par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse of Gythio, Peloponnese*

Grèce Péloponèse, Githio 1 le Phare par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Λίνδος par ~Cess~, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*
> 
> LYCABETTUS HILL view from acropolis - athens , Greece par "KHALBOO", sur Flickr


Beautiful view! :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*7 in B. s., near Heraklion, Crete, 5.07.2014*
*







*
my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos Bay, Rhodes Island, 2013*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mandraki Harbour, Rhodes city, Rhodes Island 2013*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Varlaam Monastery, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Argyroupoli, West Crete, 2010
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medieval Town of Rhodes, Rhodes Island, 2013 
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete 2011*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*St. Paul's Bay, Lindos, Rhodes Island 2013
*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Power station in Amoudara, Crete, 05.07.2014*







my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape around Mycenae, Peloponnese*

Landscape in Greece par kimbar/Thanks for a million views!, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Fokas beach, Kos island (Dodecanese)*

Greece: Kos par CBrug, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*

Chania, Crete, Greece par east med wanderer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis and Licavittos hill, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Acropolis of Athens par michael_hamburg69, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*

Ermoupoli_Siros island,Greece par micel angelo, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi near Heraklion, Crete, 06.07.2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos, Rhodes Island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Cemetery, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Skotinis, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Linoperamata, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos Beach, Rhodes Island, 2013* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros River, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos Beach, Rhodes Island, 2013 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Old Harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Griechenland par orangen im meer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Canal - Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*

Griechenland par orangen im meer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

Nafplio - Greece par christos.touloupis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*

2014/06/10-13 聖托里尼 Santorini, Greece par 孤雲出岫 Free Cloud, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

2014/06/10-13 聖托里尼 Santorini, Greece par 孤雲出岫 Free Cloud, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Butterfly Valley, Rhodes island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli - Kavros road, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli Beach, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion Airport, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna Lake, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lardos Beach, Rhodes Island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, St. Nicholas chapelle, Crete 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lindos. St. Paul's Bay, Rhodes Island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Linoperamata, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Knossos,minoan palace, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mandraki Harbour, Rhodes city, Rhodes island 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meteora, Thessaly, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Mathes, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pantanassa, marina, Crete. 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos at Night, Rhodes island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Prasonisi, Rhodes Island, 2013*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*South Coast, Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Old Harbour, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Santorini*

http://beautifulplacestovisit.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Santorini_Greece12.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Mykonos*

http://worldalldetails.com/sightseeing/mykonos_greece_656590.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Agios-Nikolaos-Crete-Greece*

http://stock-free-images.com/pictures/23/images/agios-nikolaos-crete-greece-town.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Chania, Crete*

http://travelpost.noble-caledonia.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/country-greece/hania_crete_greece.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*heraklion crete*

http://www.grece-bleue.net/photos/crete/heraklion/images/heraklion_crete_3222.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Thessaloniki*

http://statics.erasmusu.com/originals/thessaloniki-capital-macedonia-39b4940a21b8ed45b4431169cd562683.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*THESSALONIKI, MAKEDONIA CENTRAL*

https://www.gtp.gr/MGfiles/location/image28480[517].jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## lg-sama (Mar 21, 2013)

ARMONKIANS said:


> http://beautifulplacestovisit.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Santorini_Greece12.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely place. I like the style of construction (I think it's the traditional Greek mediterranean style). It looks like a fantasy town.
_Greetings from Guatemala_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*

Arachova, Greece par UNIabroad, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Greece - View of Monasteries from Meteora par UNIabroad, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*

Kavala city, Greece par Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at ****** island, North Aegean reg.*

****** 2014 par teresaschilder, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Storm in Chalkidiki, Macedonia reg.*

Rainy Days.. par Stavros Vouros, sur Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing pics of Santorini. Well done.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki from the walls, Macedonia reg.*

DSC_4581 par Aaron Barwell, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki aerial view, Macedonia reg.*

DSC_4594 par Aaron Barwell, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Milos, Cyclades*

Milos par tolo1976, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*

Grèce Peloponnèse Μυστράς Mistras Mystras - ville byzantine 151 par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*

IMG_8769 par Hanifah Siregar, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Lycabettus, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*

Mount Lycabettus - Athens, Greece par Andrea Moscato, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*

Aristotelous Square par anilberkin, sur Flickr


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

I love Greece! Nice photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Thassos, Macedonia reg.*

Thassos par PhotoBugggg, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenean citadel of Tiryns, Peloponnese*

Palace area in the acropolis of the Mycenean citadel of Tiryns, 13th cent. BCE (8) par Prof. Mortel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*

Sunset at Meteora, Greece. [Photographer: Dimitris Drougoutis] [4928×3264] par EditaKaye, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

DSC_4192 par Anna_Kravtsova, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio bay - Shipwreck beach by Fabian van der Kroef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtidiotissa beach, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Myrtidiotissa Beach - Chios (Greece) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios in distance from Myrtidiotissa beach, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Myrtidiotissa Beach - Chios (Greece) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological island of Delos, Cyclades*
IMG_20140720_9202 by igneousrock2001, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

this is the favourite thread of my sister. when I visit this thread, I call her and we enjoy viewing the photos this thread. It is our dream to visit Greece one day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your sister is a member of SSC too?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Your sister is a member of SSC too?


No. Only me mod


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias at night, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Platanos (Achaia), Peloponnese*
Platanos Achaias Greece by aspinoulas67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Karpathos island, Dodecanese*
Karpathos by anphalas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Karpathos by anphalas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*
Blue Paradise, Crete, Greece [2048×1365] | by Ferenc Verebélyi by MattQuagliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Grèce Peloponnèse Μυστράς Mistras Mystras - ville byzantine 282 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania Old Town, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elafonisos, Peloponnese*
Untitled by Kostas Rallis | PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portes beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Portes, Halkidiki, Greece by NaGraDim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari by night by Pahas., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagoreio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Village of Pythagoreion by Pahas., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros at sunset, Poros island (Attica reg.)*
Poros-Sailing on the Saronic by carvermac123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vines of Nemea, Peloponnese*
Grèce Péloponnèse Néméa 30 les vignes by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limnionas beach, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Limnionas beach by markilou, on Flickr


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

View to SouthEast from Draina Vilage Messinia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice - Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos, Greece by PhilipChin, on Flickr


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunrise from East Coast in Atica


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Olive trees in a farm in Mesinia.There every year produced high quality olive oil!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mirina, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mirina, Lemnos, Greece by mPascalj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Mirina, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Castle, Mirina, Lemnos, Greece by mPascalj, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lassithi Plateau, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

Pella prefecture - Central Macedonia (2012)









Picture taken by myself


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

Thessaloniki - Central Macedonia (2012)









Picture taken by myself


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*GOLDEN BEACH - THASSOS*
GOLDEN BEACH .THASSOS. GREECE. by ronsaunders47, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*THE ARCHANGELOU MONASTERY - THASSOS*
THE ARCHANGELOU MONASTERY. THASSOS. GREECE. by ronsaunders47, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Poros island - Saronic Gulf*
Poros, Greece by Tilemahos Efthimiadis, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Argostoli - island of Kefalonia*
Argostoli, Kephalonia, Greece by EEPaul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lalaria Beach, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Lalaria Beach, Skiathos, Greece [3072x2048] by LasisiHooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by Sofia Vitori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moon over Sounio, Attica reg.*
moon rising over the ancient temple by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dimitsana, Peloponnese*
Grèce Péloponnèse Δημητσάνα Dimitsana 27 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Seli Ampelou, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Old harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Seli Ampelou, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania Old Town, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old town, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Old harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by Sofia Vitori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ermoupoli-Syros by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
ErmoupoliLimani by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Greece_2014_Porto_Katsiki-31 by balcbogdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon, Sounio (Attica reg.)*
Sunset at Cape Sounio - Temple of Poseidon by NassosT, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli monastery, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias at night, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 014
*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Antipaxoi Island - Ionian Islands*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=280&with_photo_id=58319110&order=date_desc&user=833961


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Acropolis (view from Imittos Mountain) - Attica*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=517&with_photo_id=795060&order=date_desc&user=64064


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Kipos Beach - Samothraki Island*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=275&with_photo_id=106823599&order=date_desc&user=12790


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of the town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*
Untitled by luca galavotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Didimoticho, Thrace*
didimoticho-09 by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Tesalonic - Greece by Edwart´s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Coast of Paros, Greece by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Seli Ampelou, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Orthodox Cathedral, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias by night, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli monastery, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chora Sfakion, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

May I?

Meteora, 05.2012.









Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Megala Prespa lake, background mountains are in FYROM 05.2012










Photo by me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, venetian loggia, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay at dusk, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

20131009_080428 by Dmitry Monakhov, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

20131009_081859 by Dmitry Monakhov, on Flickr


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Street restaurant in Kerkyra, 05.2012










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Megala Prespa lake, 05.12










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Mikri Prespa lake panoram, 05.2012










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Agios Achilleos Basilica near Agios Achilleos, Prespa. 05.2012










Photo by me


----------



## Georgia777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Georgia777 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Queen Elizabeth-14 night Adriatic and Aegean Gems cruise - Q411D by NormStrm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Queen Elizabeth-14 night Adriatic and Aegean Gems cruise - Q411D by NormStrm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Heraklion, Crete*
Queen Elizabeth-14 night Adriatic and Aegean Gems cruise - Q411D by NormStrm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Heraklion, Crete*
Queen Elizabeth-14 night Adriatic and Aegean Gems cruise - Q411D by NormStrm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Panteleimonas, Pelion (Thessaly)*
_DSC0042 by ChristosAvg, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Georgia777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Georgia777 said:


>


Thanks for the so many likes: You all are awesome! :cheers: And I got small gift:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Cats in Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, The Janissaries Mosque, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Saint Panteleimonas, Pelion (Thessaly)*
> _DSC0042 by ChristosAvg, on Flickr


meow!!!! I love cats!!!! :happy::happy: sooooo cute !!!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kokkina Chorafia, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

hugodiekonig said:


> meow!!!! I love cats!!!! :happy::happy: sooooo cute !!!


Yes, Greece has some lovely cats. 

Off topic: It seems you have a passion for Germany. Therefore I want to correct your German phrase: Ich bin aus *den* (definite article, plural*)* Philippinen.


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*House in Volax, Tinos Island -Cyclades*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=261&with_photo_id=91155543&order=date_desc&user=3628238


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Pirgos, Tinos Island - Cyclades*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=267&with_photo_id=91147301&order=date_desc&user=3628238


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Isternia, Tinos Island - Cyclades*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=283&with_photo_id=91141650&order=date_desc&user=3628238


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Ιωάννινα*










Photo by me.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias by night, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Old harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kokkina Chorafia, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Seli Ampelou, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli monastery, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kokkina Chorafia, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Su*nset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

Some mountain landscapes.

*Evritania - Central Greece*, known among Greeks as the _*Switzerland of Greece*_










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=151&with_photo_id=18313811&order=date_desc&user=115445


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Karpenissi, Evritania - Central Greece*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=148&with_photo_id=18449379&order=date_desc&user=115445


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Velouchi Mountain, Evritania - Central Greece*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=190&with_photo_id=6582566&order=date_desc&user=115445


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Mykonos - Cyclades*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=278&with_photo_id=3736472&order=date_desc&user=115445


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada Island - Ionian Islands*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=291&with_photo_id=3734529&order=date_desc&user=115445


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

Greek cat










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=293&with_photo_id=3734388&order=date_desc&user=115445


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Panta vrexi (always raining) Gorge - Central Greece*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=306&with_photo_id=3732339&order=date_desc&user=115445


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sandsurfing in Greece?

Possible on *Limnos, Northern Aegean*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=168&with_photo_id=21500643&order=date_desc&user=2110643


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stone Bridge on the river to Tsichranta bay, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Stone Bridge on the river to Tsichranta bay. by The biker...!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moonrise over Santorini island, Cyclades*
Moonrise_Over_Santorini_Greece by dreamzcoffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Nisyros - Greece by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Boats in Milos Harbor by brookscl, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Karydi Beach, Sithonia - Chalkidiki*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=45&with_photo_id=88496577&order=date_desc&user=7600670


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Chrissi Ammoudia (Golden Beach), Thassos - Northern Aegean*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=11&with_photo_id=105080699&order=date_desc&user=7600670


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Plaka, Milos - Cyclades*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=277&with_photo_id=96196266&order=date_desc&user=7900610


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Acropolis under Full Moon, Athens - Attica*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=7&with_photo_id=48823977&order=date_desc&user=2458768


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

The Sun is rising from Aegean Sea.The picture is taken today early morning and is mine!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Almiros river, Cete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Paliokastritsa, Corfu,Greece.

Heaven on Earth by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hadji Mountain, Trikala - Thessaly*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=412&with_photo_id=4459019&order=date_desc&user=686703


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Mikro Papingo, Ioannina - Epirus*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=265&with_photo_id=19592740&order=date_desc&user=242446


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Mosque at Ehinos village, Xanthi - Thrace*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=317&with_photo_id=14505170&order=date_desc&user=242446


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Arachova, Viotia - Central Greece*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=132&with_photo_id=35881719&order=date_desc&user=242446


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Metsovo, Ioannina -Epirus*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=82&with_photo_id=92971996&order=date_desc&user=5501361


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Molivos (Mithymna), ****** - Northeastern Aegean*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=270&with_photo_id=16224734&order=date_desc&user=122776


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Possidi Beach, Kassandra - Chalkidiki*










http://www.tripinview.com/#/presentation/47/?overview=30482


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Platanitsi Beach, Sithonia - Chalkidiki*










http://www.tripinview.com/#/presentation/197/?overview=85496


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

sfera 20 said:


> The last photo shows the island of Mykonos.


Indeed; type error


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, near old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudi beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chora Sfakion, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Old Town, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias by night, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania lighthouse, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno's citizen, Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon - Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*
Parthenon by Janslb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
oia at santorini by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC_0777 by jutecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Ios, Cyclades*
Ios - Cyclades, Greece by neiljs, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Spring on Lesvos Island, Northeastern Aegean*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=111&with_photo_id=108757459&order=date_desc&user=6897676


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Chios Island, Northeastern Aegean*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=64&with_photo_id=109403830&order=date_desc&user=6897676


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Cats in Agiasos, Lesvos Island - Northeastern Aegean*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=119&with_photo_id=108724998&order=date_desc&user=6897676


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Molyvos (Mythimna) in spring, Lesvos - Northeastern Aegean*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=152&with_photo_id=108010698&order=date_desc&user=6897676


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion airport, Crete 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Kastelorizo Island, Dodecanese*










http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=36.149497&ln=29.589558&z=-1&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Atsitsa, Skyros island (Central Greece)*
Sunset at Atsitsa, Skyros, Greece by NassosT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights in the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by Dàenchina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia, Chalkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*
Grcka 14 (177 von 284) by mikovat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga at night, Epirus*
SAM_3087 by fundaluk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
walk the lines by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania's Kitty, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC_3464 by brittonpaul83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Heraklion, Crete*
Untitled by Lefteris Kriaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos old harbour, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Old Harbour, Skiathos Town by Esty Big Duck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
Chania Crete, Greece by saott52, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalypso, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*[








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Olympic Stadium (built for 2004 Games) and OTE Tower, Athens - Attica*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=4434&with_photo_id=9004919&order=date_desc&user=472169


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Kallimarmaro Stadium* (built for 1896 Olympics), *Athens - Attica*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=4426&with_photo_id=9005645&order=date_desc&user=472169


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Municipal Garden of Nea Filadelfia, Athens - Attica*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=88&with_photo_id=66960274&order=date_desc&user=3985322


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, near venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*
And Still They Play by HuckleberryFlyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos, Elia Beach by lucadea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos Port by Valadis Kostas Papadopoulos, Volos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens, Greece 25082014 by sergohss, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kokkina Chorafia, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chora Sfakion, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Dedicated to today's banner*










Photo by me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rocks near Plakias, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lefkada*









By me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Skorpios / Σκορπιός*









By me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou Canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli at night, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rocks near Kalypso, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Falasarna Beach Chania - Crete*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=194&with_photo_id=102820263&order=date_desc&user=7979142


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Balos Beach, Chania - Crete*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=854&with_photo_id=99834701&order=date_desc&user=7979142


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Mesaria Plain, Heraklion - Crete*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=497&with_photo_id=101030560&order=date_desc&user=7979142


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bridge over the Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Plakias beach at dusk, South Crete, 2014








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Agios Gordis, Corfu.

Double post.


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Agios Gordis, Corfu.

Club Tropicana by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drama's springs (Drama), Macedonia reg.*
Blue hour reflection by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ladharió, Halkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*
Ladharió, Halkidiki, Greece by NaGraDim, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Lepanto by gtsimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Megalochori, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Megalochori, Santorini, Greece by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Marmaras beach, Chalkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*
Neos Marmaras, Halkidiki, Greece by NaGraDim, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Ammoudi, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014*
[








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, near venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*[








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli at night, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli - road to Mathes, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
sunset relaxation by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos harbour, Thessaly*
Volos, Greece by mares816, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*
Torre Bianca by bucci domenico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, ... watch your step girl at Aristotelous square #Μacedonia by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Santorini island, Cyclades*
CI2A8270 by JonCC, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Mathes, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Asproulianoi, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, lighthouse, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lassithi Plateau, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, near venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunny day near Mathes, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Inside the Platamon castle, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Asproulianoi, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli cemetery, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thermaic gulf, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Agios Gordis, Corfu.

Sunset Swimmer by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Inside the Great Meteoron,Meteora, Thessaly, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Lassithi Plateau, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from the Platamon castle, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, near venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos beach, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Leptokarya, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Inside the Great Meteoron, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from the Platamon castle, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Mathes, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos beach, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kourna lake, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Great Meteoron, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Paralia Panteleimonos, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Exopoli, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Neos Panteleimonas, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos beach, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meteora, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Ano Syros, Greece*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oKdB7K]Saint George's Cathedral by The Pictures of my Soul, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, near old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia by Vasilis Karamouzos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Météores by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piso Livadi, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Piso Livadi, Paros island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photographer by Vasileios Kotsinis, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset at Plaka bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, near old harbour, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from the Platamon castle, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rocks near Asproulianoi, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli at night, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Skotinis beach, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanos Achaias, Peloponnese*
Platanos Achaias Greece by aspinoulas67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Vassiliki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Vassiliki, Lefkada, Greece by Roman SC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Katsiki, Lefkada, Greece by Roman SC, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chapelle near Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_9045.jpg by XexeX, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiato by night, Peloponnese*
Untitled by solerab, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos beach, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos beach, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Leptokarya, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Asproulianoi, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, near old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, near old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Plakias, South Crete, 2014* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Drapanos cape, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos beach, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vale of Tempe, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old town, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, underwater, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Inside the Great Meteoron monastery, Meteora, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Imbros Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos beach, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros beach, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Paralia Panteleimonos, Pieria, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangocastello, south Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Katarzyna DJ: My thread is open to some photos per post, but you posting dozens of them every day; *I suggest open a new thread to post your photos, and choose the best ones to post here.*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini landscape - panoramic view, Cyclades*
Santorini Landscape - Star Clipper by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> @Katarzyna DJ: My thread is open to some photos per post, but you posting dozens of them every day; *I suggest open a new thread to post your photos, and choose the best ones to post here.*


Thanks for the advice - I think it's a good idea!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*
Greece by akispapazoglou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*
Greece by akispapazoglou, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia beach, east Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south-east Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Ioannis, Pelion (Thessaly)*
Άι Γιάννης by Nikos Photodiary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Narrow streets in Lefkada island, Ionian islands*
Lefkas, Lefkada, Greece by RomanK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece 2014 293 by neil92085, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*
Balos by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos bay, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros Bay, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Old Harbour, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada island, Ionian islands*
Harsh.... by Photo_hobbyist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Arta, Epirus*
2011-02-01 - Αγ. Θεοδώρα (6) by marinosagelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*
2010-09-04 - 14.52.59 by marinosagelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
 by Monika Łukowska, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kea island (Tzia), Cyclades*
Greece 029 by romanhalin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Greece 020 by romanhalin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Greece 019 by romanhalin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Greece 010 by romanhalin, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Agios Gordis, Corfu.


The Blooming Vista by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Lefkada island, Ionian islands*
> Harsh.... by Photo_hobbyist, on Flickr


mod this is awesome!!!!! WOWWWWW!!! :happy:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Rethymno, Crete 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another awesome shot as well!!! cheers Katarzyna!!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia, Chalkidiki (Macedonia reg.)*
Sarti, Sithonia, Halkidiki by Vladimir Ristevski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki in Greece - August 2014 by SaffyH - BETA IS NOT BETTER IT IS WORSE!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Saint Nikolaos, Crete*
Озеро в городе by elfyhope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka by night, Thessaly*
P1240212 by luckyjack Hou, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias beach, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Golden Suites & Spa, Ioannina*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Chania, Crete*ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΆΔΥ ΕΛΛΆΔΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΆΔΥ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΚΡΉΤΗΣ by mitsosandritsoianis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Agora, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*
ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑ - ΘΗΣΕΙΟ [ΑΘΗΝΑ] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour (Rhodes town), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
60-Větrné mlýny a Saint Nicolas by milansochor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Chegani, Macedonia reg.*
2014-01-25 - 14.18.17 by marinosagelis, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Koules fortress inside, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, venetian walls, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala beach, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lindos on the island of Rhodes*
Greece - Church by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

The Caryatid Porch of the Erechtheion, Acropolis, Athens*
*Greece-0120 - Caryatids by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Temple of Hephaestus . Athens*
Greece-0283 - Temple of Hephaistos by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Keramoti harbour *
KERAMOUTI HARBOUR. GREECE. by ronsaunders47, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thassos island in the northern Aegean Sea*
THASSOS TOWN HARBOUR. GREECE. by ronsaunders47, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Karpathos, Apella beach*
Karpathos, Apella beach by ufoncz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Private tours in Santorini, Greece, day tours and shore excursions in Santorini, guided Santorini tours, tours by locals, Santorini licensed tours guide, expert in customized tours in Santorini. by Santorini Private Tours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Dawn Reflection Argostoli Kefalonia by Alexander Stathopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos Beach, Kefalonia by Alexander Stathopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Greece 2014 by Angelo N, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, Crete 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, big guy with tattoos, bonnet cap, shades & NO PROBLEM t-shirt #Μacedonia by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra aerial view, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*
Greece, Hydra by Фотифайв, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos (chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*
View of Naxos town from Apollo arch by I.H.Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Epidavros theater, Peloponnese*
BW Epidaurus Theatre by djagil, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos beach, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lindos village on the island of Rhodes*
Greece - Lindos by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Castle at Astypalaia island *
ASTYPALAIA-04 by MY PHOTOS 1000+, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Church of the Holy Apostles (ca. 1000 AD) , Athens*
Church of the Holy Apostles (ca. 1000 AD) , Athens, Greece by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thassos Island*
Thassos Island, Greece by yonca60, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia beach, Crete 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Corfu Town - Ionian Islands*
Le vieux port de Corfu by Jérôme Legay, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Corfu Town - Ionian Islands*
Old Town, Corfu Greece by Dionysis K, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Corfu Town - Ionian Islands*
Corfu 2010 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Kefalonia - Ionian Islands *
Assos, Kefalonia by jimiliop, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Kefalonia - Ionian Islands *
Kefalonia, Greece! Enjoy... by Frans Zwart, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Porto Katsiki Beach - Lefkada island*
Porto Katsiki Beach Lefkada Greece panorama by Ed Fotograf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chania, Crete*
From Chania by nurdug2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira under the moonlight, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira Under the Moonlight by Francesco Toffoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Noussa Paros 2014 by Aximix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Apollonas bay, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Apollonas bay by I.H.Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*
Summer is gone by nicktheocharis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*
IMG_1951 by Vito Lobefaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Andros island, Cyclades*
Panoramic View - Andros * Cyclades - Piso Gialia cove by mare_maris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Zea, Piraeus (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Port of ZEA by Andrekal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Florina, view along river Sakouleva, Greece by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kotsifou canyon, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena, Lindos (Rhodes island, Dodecanese)*
Lindos, temple d'Athena, Rhodes by patrick.thiaudiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*
View from the roof by bgodfroid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece by ac.claverie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi - Chios (Greece) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi - Chios (Greece) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Hotels in Greek summer and winter resorts fit very well both in the natural and the built environment, since they are usually built in an enhanced and luxurious version of local architecture. I won’t mention any hotel names; my aim is not to advertise businesses, but to show how diverse accommodation possibilities are in Greece!

*Kardamyli (Peloponnese)*










http://www.anaxo-resort.gr/images/home3.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Skiathos (Thessaly)*










http://realestateinvestmentstheoharis.gr/attachments/Image/Aero-Pic_6.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Karpathos (Dodecanese)*










http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/7000000/6120000/6113300/6113224/6113224_17_z.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Megalo Horio (Central Greece)*









http://dryashotel.gr/p7lsm_img_4/fullsize/001_fs.JPG


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Paros (Cyclades)*









http://www.summer-greece.com/mediabank/images/2005.jpg


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Portaria (Thessaly)*










http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/5000000/4300000/4291300/4291267/4291267_54_z.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Kyllini (Peloponnese)*










https://d1p98clqffzjxh.cloudfront.net/olympiagol-fam/L38656.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Corfu (Ionian Islands)*










http://www.corfuimperial.com/assets/media/PICTURES/home/home3-jpg-1359.1359.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Neos Marmaras (Macedonia)*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-DRXAw-NPzvM/UbXXUKm3FMI/AAAAAAAAwYE/aHSQBQPQW84/s1600/PORTO.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Zagora (Thessaly)*










http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/5000000/4710000/4707600/4707563/4707563_10_z.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Folegandros (Cyclades)*










http://www.travelovergreece.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/anemousa-1339418588.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Kalambaka (Thessaly)*










http://2.wcdn.mzt.ru/userfiles/hotels/pictureshd/47/42268.jpeg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Grevena (Macedonia)*










http://www.travelovergreece.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/pindospalace-1351432000.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Edipsos (Central Greece)*










http://www.ilia-mare.gr/wp-content/gallery/all_photos/3.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Corfu (Ionian Islands)*










http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/2000000/1460000/1451600/1451554/1451554_8_z.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Trikala Korinthias (Peloponnese)*










http://www.kastrooneiron.gr/wp-content/uploads/hotspots/images/kastro.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Tsangarada (Thessaly)*










http://12hotel.gr/image/data/evening view.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pozar Baths (Macedonia)*










http://www.pozarem.com/menu/gr/8/1307004445_6788.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Mouzaki (Thessaly)*










http://www.clickdeals.gr/ckfinder/userfiles/images/1310575603_7534.jpg


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Platamonas (Macedonia)*










http://www.clickdeals.gr/ckfinder/userfiles/images/10876_Olympus-Thea-View-from-hotel.jpg


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Agios Gordis, Corfu

Memories of Paradise by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise in Paros island, Cyclades*
DSC_0005 by HCORALI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
_DSC6240 by brunoteam77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala city view with Kamares aqueduct, Greece #Μacedonia by hard chew, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Unnamed cave near Plakias, South Crete, 2014 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, the Janissaries Mosque, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
As A Flag by guido camici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Autumn walkers by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra by night, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*
Hydra by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokaria Bridge (Trikala), Thessaly*
Paleokaria Bridge over the Portaikos River near Trikala, Greece by josueguillermomartineztorres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Sounio, Attica reg.*
Greece 2 by bren mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia, Greece. by judiberks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegiali, Amorgos island (Cyclades)*
7O3A6508 Grece - Amorgos by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Atardecer en Oia by Ricardo Martinez Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria Gorge, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
The theatre, Delfi, , Greece by vojtech dvorak | nekonecna pohoda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon - Acropolis, Athens (Attica reg.)*
2.5k years and still under construction ;-) by Leszek Wincenciak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi night view, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_4567 by Chris Vasileias Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio Beach Zakynthos Greece by davidcookst, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olynthos archeological site (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*Macedonia, mosaic with the Macedonian Star (aka Vergina Sun) Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Wonderful Colors Of Greece by allenpsteele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
DSC_0977 by dialecticon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boat houses in Kimolos island, Cyclades*
Boat houses, Kimolos by jimiliop, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, Woulismeni lake, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Salonika, Greece by ξεφευγή, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristi village (Zagori), Epirus*
Epirus 47 by bill anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo (Zagori), Epirus*
2014-07-31 17.32.52 by Ariel Kotzer, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old town, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada, archeological site, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Knossos, minoan palace, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourtaliotiko Gorge, South Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
streets of corfu by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios by Andrekal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios by Andrekal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC00375 by 南勢分隊-蘇育群, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSC00474 by 南勢分隊-蘇育群, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
eda11y: sunset over Meteora - Greece by Greslak by PacificCove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Costa Classica in Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Costa Classica_0705 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paradise beach, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
米克諾斯 Mykonos Paradise Beach by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses mini marathon, Spetses island (Attica reg.)*
Spetses Mini Marathon 2014_6302 by shootingtherapy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by tuts75, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos harbour, Peloponnese*
Greece, Pylos Marina by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, wandering trumpetist, sitting girl and cyclist at White Tower #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*
Parga Castle And West Side Of Parga Town Bay. Oct 2014. by Peter Wheeler Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tinos, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Tinos by grassrootsgroundswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Oia Panorama during Sunset by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at Sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Oia Sunset by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour and town of Tinos, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Tinos by grassrootsgroundswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Great Prespa (Florina), Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Florina region, lake of Great Prespa, view from Psarades village, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rodos. Greece by bogomazov1, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Roadside shrines of Crete
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonthos , Greece by mikevaniderstine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Fiskardo Sunrise by Col Frankland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of the town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes / Greece by Hans-Huckebein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio main square, Peloponnese*
Main Square Nafplio, Peloponnes by Chronic Wanderlust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Florina, Eleftherias str, eclectic interwar greek architecture, #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres near Rethymno, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Sfakia, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli harbour, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
A honest living: Argostoli Harbour, Kefalonia by Col Frankland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Acropolis, city of Athens (Attica reg.)*
Athens #13 by James_2nd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
Olympia Stadium by mrmagoospix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos palace, Crete*
Knossos Palace, Crete by Sidney T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
... by hoknamahn, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Teatro de Delfos by ramosblancor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Standing there... by GeorgeKats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_4579 by The Fit Gourmet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Πορτο Κατσικι,Λευκαδα-Porto Katsiki ,Lefkada by Κωνσταντινος Μαντιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*
Aegean islands by 74prof, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Papanikolos Submarine,Hellenic Maritime Museum ( founded 1949). Freatida, The Hellenic Maritime Museum, Akti Themistokleous, Freattida, 185 37 Piraeus, Hellas, Greece by Seanbmurphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Therasia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ormos Korfou by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zea port, Piraeus (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Marina, Piraeus, Greece, by Seanbmurphy, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dikti Cave, Lassithi, Crete 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_4767 by Chris Vasileias Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mythimna, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mythimna by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*
Poros by Um Berto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
SYROS ISLAND-GREECE,2012 by katkastellanou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On Acropolis, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Atenas - Acrópole by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Santorini









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-34TIuouXO...7xoTURoApk/s640/Santorini-+Gems+of+Greece.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Melissani Cave









http://www.1000lonelyplaces.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/The-inner-side-of-the-cave.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Zakhynthos (one Paradise) kay:









http://worldalldetails.com/article_image/zakynthos_paradise_236798.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*
Athens by allyhewitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos by allyhewitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ouranoupolis, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Greece, Ouranoupolis view from aboard #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
View of Ermoupolis, Syros, Greece by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Mykonos









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Dn0STZbKWDY/TuUivbepvvI/AAAAAAAAASY/7ez6JxB4D5I/s1600/mykonos.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Zakynthos









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3nF3GhVmh...--ARtiY/s1600/zakynthos-grecia+blue+caves.jpg


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Oia, Santorini*

Oia, Santorini by szeke, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*
Athens Greece by jagjitanthak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
sant-2 by Spadazzo88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Greece by akochurov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythio_Peloponnisos by Discover Peloponnese, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Zakynthos









http://www.escapadinhas.org/img/Escapadinha_29.jpg


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Matala beach, Crete*
Matala by Fif', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skaros, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini, Skaros by Vasilis Tsikkinis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larissa train station of Athens, Attica reg.*
Σ.Σ. Αθηνών 17.10.2014 02, τα 560 114-214 & 560 110-210 ως 1552 by p.vgenopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*
Parga Town, Parga, Greece. Oct 2014. by Peter Wheeler Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Delphi, Central Greece*
Ancient theater and Temple of Apollo, Delphi, Greece by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Yachts at Kos Harbour, Greece by SteHLiverpool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Naxos town (chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Naxos by wesbran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Filoti, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Filoti by wesbran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, wandering trumpetist, sitting girl and cyclist at White Tower #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tylisos, archeological site, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

20141108-101756 by agreatdistance, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

20141112-114426 by agreatdistance, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightning strikes the city of Patras, 
Lightning strikes the city of Patras, Greece by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Αcrylic paint on plywood by iNO at Onassis Cultural Centre, Athens, 
"Creasing" Mural by iNO - Onassis Cultural Centre by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sellia (near Chania), Crete*
Night Sky over Sellia, Crete, Greece (G) by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acheloos river, West Greece*
panorama 5 shoot dike acheloos west greece by LmS#99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis, Athens (Attica reg.)*
IMG_3125 by christine zenino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkes village, Paros island (Cyclades)*
DSC_3431 by Jimakoss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olynthos archeological site (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Greece, Olynthos archeological site, Hippodamian urban planning #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Chania, Crete*
Chania, Crete, Greece by majicmaxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora in autumn by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
米克諾斯 Mykonos by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach near Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythio . by monika strataki with BAD internet connection, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town-Hall of Mithimna, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Town hall, Mithimna, ****** by typografix1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Theoskepasti Chapel ( Explored ) by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
> Greece by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


My partner and I visited Rhodes and stayed in Lindos for the first time a few years ago. Without exaggeration, the most beautiful absolutely enchanted place we have ever visited on this earth. If there is a heaven it should look like Lindos. Can't wait to go back there


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra at dusk, Peloponnese*
follow the path... by gregtz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
Kastoria by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue Caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Blue Caves, Zakynthos, Greece [4608x3456] [OC] by ojc5591, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra downtown, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Walking around by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira and Athinios port, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira by Letty*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paros island after sunset, Cyclades*
Paros-3 by robert j. mang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quarry of marbles (Dhrama), Macedonia reg.*
Quarry of marbles, Dhrama Greece by Nick Tsenteme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu 12 by jfobranco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Beautiful Lindos by VillaRhapsody, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse of Chania, Crete*
to the lighthouse by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardamyli (Mani), Peloponnese*
Kardamyli by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View From The Acropolis Of Lindos by Pablo Margulies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Patra, Peloponnese*
Everything you can imagine is real by drymna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Daniel Dudek-Corrigan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Arriving on Symi by VillaRhapsody, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Sunset by Manuela Chura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra from the castle, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu town by crowmogh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Delphi by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Litheos river, Trikala (Thessaly)*
Litheos river in Trikala by Photo_hobbyist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
米克諾斯 Mykonos by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
米克諾斯 Mykonos by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala city view with Kamares aqueduct, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Heraklion, Crete*
Heraklion, Crete by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chochlakies gorge near Kato Zakros, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> *Symi island, Dodecanese*
> Arriving on Symi by VillaRhapsody, on Flickr


The neo-classical houses of Symi are the most beautiful buildings in Greece. 

Not only are they rather unique, they are quintessentially Greek unlike the Venetian architecture prevalent on the Ionian islands and other parts of mainland Greece. I wish more of Greece had this style of architecture. The only other islands/towns I can think of with a similar Greekness would be Syros.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Giorgio said:


> The neo-classical houses of Symi are the most beautiful buildings in Greece.
> 
> Not only are they rather unique, they are quintessentially Greek unlike the Venetian architecture prevalent on the Ionian islands and other parts of mainland Greece. I wish more of Greece had this style of architecture. The only other islands/towns I can think of with a similar Greekness would be Syros.


Indeed they are; thanks for the comment


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Greece by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*
Theoskepasti Chapel ( Explored ) by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
米克諾斯 Mykonos by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece-1033 - Holy Monastery of Rousanou by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nestos river (Drama), Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Drama, Nestos river downstream Thesavros hydroelectric power plant, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mytilene at November by Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
LookMeLuck.com-6808.jpg by Look me Luck Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
LookMeLuck.com-6726.jpg by Look me Luck Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
米克諾斯 Mykonos by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkidiki forests, Macedonia reg.*
DSC02049_50_51 by nikolaos p., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon, Sounio (Attica reg.)*
Temple of Poseidon, Sounion by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tzermiado, Lassithi, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by Inaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira (near Karditsa), Thessaly*
lake Plastira by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
Lato by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastelorizo island, South Aegean reg.*
Kastellorizo, Greece by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, seafront Nikis av and urban scape view from atop the White Tower #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Kos island, Dodecanese*
Sunset...splash by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frangocastello Castle, Crete*
Frangocastello Castle, Frangocastello, Crete, Greece by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Florina, Pavlou Mela pedestrian street, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omonia square, Athens (Attica reg.)*
World AIDS Day 2014: Greece by aidshealth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omonia square, Athens (Attica reg.)*
World AIDS Day 2014: Greece by aidshealth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big Prespa lake, Macedonia reg.*
Μεγάλη Πρέσπα by Vassilis Chatzopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos by night, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos Magic At Night by Pablo Margulies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
santorini - Oia by Christandl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zea's port, Piraeus (Athens, Attica reg.)*
20141010_120857 by Nick Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, vintage scape at Eleftherias str, Florina, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street in Kifisia (Athens), Attica reg.*
Kifisia - Athens by dimitrismaggioris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drama's waterfall, Macedonia reg.*
Waterfall Paranesti Drama's Greece by Dimitris K. Sotireils, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristotelous square, city of Thessaloniki (Macedonia reg.)*
P6080117 by Effie Tsarampari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chrisí beach (Ierapetra), Crete*
Chrisí by MauriceVanGestel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens. Greece by www.paata.ge, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

with a view to Acropolis

with a view to Acropolis by @eviphotostar_2004, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santorini: Oia

Santorini: Oia by mathiaswasik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lighting house at Mykonos

Lighting house at Mykonos by Zbyszek Zolkiewski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mount Athos is a mountain and peninsula in Macedonia, Greece.

Mount Athos 49 by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mount Athos 53 by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mount Athos 35 by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Volos

Volos by Marios Kroky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Helen beach, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Agia Eleni_8498 by whitcombep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kastoria city view from the lake, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santorini Oia

聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't take my eyes of you. by Κωνσταντίνος Τροκάνας, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Voidokilia beach - Peloponnese

Voidokilia beach - Peloponnese (G) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santorini 41 by mpetr1960, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Parasporos by jerik0ne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katakolon, Peloponnese*
Haus am Meer in Katakolon by _kalli_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plastira lake (Karditsa), Thessaly*
lake Plastira at autumn by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voidokilia beach, Peloponnese*
Voidokilia beach - Peloponnese (G) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini 42 by mpetr1960, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini 41 by mpetr1960, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kavala old town

Macedonia, Kavala old town and Aegean sea view from the castle hill, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape near Giannitsa, Epirus*
Loudias-Giannitsa by charis avramidis photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini.Oia by Margo, just Margo ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gerolimenas, Peloponnese*
Gerolimenas - Peloponnese (G) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Greece, island Beach [1920x1080] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Mountains, Crete*
BERGWANDERER IN DEN LEFKA ORI by bolliger51, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis gate, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Greece 13' by brandonripley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece 13' by brandonripley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marmari beach (Mani), Peloponnese*
Marmari Beach - Peloponnese (G) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I must say that among all 48 countries I've visited so far, I enjoyed Greece the most. 
What I experienced in Greece is far above my expectation...really...

I keep telling my friends and relatives on how great Greece is and recommend them to visit Greece, since it's not a popular tourist destination among Malaysians


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini 42 by mpetr1960, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakones village (Mani), Peloponnese*
lakones village by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kalavrita, Peloponnese*
[ΚΑΛΑΒΡΥΤΑ] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site on the island of Samothraki, Macedonia reg.*
Isle of Samothraki (Greece) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Argyroupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
Chania, Crete by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Blue hour in Thira, Santorini by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prespes lake, Macedonia reg.*
Prespes by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki city view, Macedonia reg.*
Roof Garden by Faddoush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach. Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos Beach - Kefalonia by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Greek parliament guards, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Greek Parliament by clarasuemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Walkpath from Chora to Livadi by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki at early morning, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki's Garbage Bin floats by Nick Papakyriazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes harbour, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Akti Boumbouli by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old factory at Perama, Gulf of Gera (Lesvos island, North Aegean reg.)*
The old factory by Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
527899716549026 by pint.maws07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
955239925037285 by pint.maws11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient agora of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Agora, Kos by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Greek parliament guards, Athens (Attica reg.)*
> Greek Parliament by clarasuemi, on Flickr


amazing costume of Greek guards!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra after sunset, Peloponnese*
Light painting by Vasilis Karamouzos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by Txulalai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge at Zagori, Epirus*
P1000331 by contact1konstantin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parnassos mountain, Central Greece*
Parnasos Greece by ortiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liapades beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Liapades Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress (background) and town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*(New) Acropolis museum, Athens (Attica reg.)*
New Acropolis museum by TimoOK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
sunset meditation by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Khalkis

16082014-NIK_23712888.jpg by Sanjurocito, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chalki - Halki Island

Chalki - Halki Island by bartseyshoutem, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Khalkis bridge daytime from north side looking south

j - Khalkis bridge daytime from north side looking south by M&D Perrett, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Khalkis Castle

f - khalkis castle by M&D Perrett, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chalki - Halki Island by bartseyshoutem, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chalki - Halki Island by bartseyshoutem, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chalki - Halki Island

Chalki - Halki Island by bartseyshoutem, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preveza

narrow streets of Preveza by Imaginarium., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Parga

Parga - Greece by pgermanis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Parga

Párga, Preveza, Greece. Also knows as 'Pargadise' by thomhalkis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Komotini

Komotini agora by GEOLEO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Komotini

Komotini, Greece by Phileasfogg100, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Xanthi

Stony bridge at Xanthi ... HDR by Emil9497 Photography & Art, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Architectural masterpieces in Xanthi, Thraki

Architectural masterpieces in Xanthi, Thraki by amalia lam (Merry Christmas till you drop!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Old Town Xanthi

Old Town in Xanthi - Thessaloniki and Northern Greece, Greece by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Xanthi

Old Town , Xanthi - Greece by giorgosgrigoriadis16, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Xanthi

Hotel in Xanthi 01 by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Small stony bridge ... HDR by Emil9497 Photography & Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice photos, PinPeat 

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Tholos by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Merry Christmas from Kalymnos by M Lamprinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Astypalaia, Cyclades*
247782480948425 by pint.maws12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town (St. Nikolaos), Crete*
Ag. Nikolaos, Crete by DimitrisK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
020073901227535 by tatumschaefers8816, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island after sunset, Cyclades*
452148066360537 by pint.maws44, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Dark Bliss by akispphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Smokovo lake, Thessaly*
PC261944-Smokovo Lake.Karditsa.Thessaly.Greece. by Evangelos Vissariou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Marinatou in Fira by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
sunset is a time to relax by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Ionian islands)*
Hidra grad Hydra grcka greece mojagrcka by mojagrcka, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Anogeia, Crete*


Take your path by Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by archhale2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Curved bridge over the lake of Polyfitos (Kozani), Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, curved bridge over the lake of Polyfitos, Aliakmonas river, Kozani #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
What happens in Chania...stays in Chania by Panayiotis Filippou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra from the castle, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Untitled by Adele M. Reed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rough sea at Korinthos town, Peloponnese*
Rough sea by jimiliop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Great Prespa, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Florina region, lake of Great Prespa, view from Psarades village, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon - Acropolis, Athens (Attica reg.)*
The Parthenon, Acropolis, Athens, Greece by archhale2008, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alexandroupolis

IMG_0132_ (2)_ (3)_tonemapped by Asmaa Salah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ecclesiastical Museum of Alexandroupolis

Ecclesiastical Museum of Alexandroupolis by jti_travelersguide, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alexandroupolis

Alexandroupoli by ocean3015, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Githio

Γύθειο Λακωνίας Grèce Péloponnèse, Githio 5 la plage by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset at the harbor of Gytheio, 

Sunset at the harbor of Gytheio, Greece by webnfoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grèce Péloponnèse, Githio 2, la chapelle sur la petite presqu'île

Grèce Péloponnèse, Githio 2, la chapelle sur la petite presqu'île by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The snowy peaks of the Taíyetos (Taygetos, Taigetos, Ταΰγετος) in the distance.

Gythio and the Taíyetos by rh1192, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Githio

Githio by petersen-overton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vathia

Mani village sunset by VIVIAN GEROGIANNI, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vathia

Vathia Mani by Theodore Lampropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala old town and Aegean sea view from the castle hill, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
Raimbow at Athens by clborba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gialtra (Euboea), Central Greece*
Loutra Gialtron Evia Evija-Euboea grcka greece www.mojagrcka.com by mojagrcka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aedipsos, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Loutra Gialtron Evia Evija-Euboea grcka greece www.mojagrcka.com by mojagrcka, on Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is... *Sparta*, with Mount Taygetos in hindsight, and the ruins of the ancient theatre. 
Head town of Laconia (Peloponnese). If Greece has a heart, it's not very far from here.


*Wikipedia*: ulrichstill


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Santorini island, Cyclades*
Keti Hotel by santorini_view, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dionysiou Areopagitou pedestrian street, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Dionysiou Areopagitou (near the entrance to Acropolis) by mzcrazymz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Cyclades*
432262391211077 by pageholmquist5836, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ierapetra at storm, Crete*
The sea is battering the boardwalk. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## gjoker365 (Jan 5, 2015)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rhodes

Greece March 2011 by sbrooks59, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santorini

Greece March 2011 by sbrooks59, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santorini

Greece March 2011 by sbrooks59, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santorini

European Adventure - Mar 19 - Apr 4 2011 151 by sbrooks59, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Old Town Kos

old town Kos by mujepa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Island of Kos



The sanctuary of Asclepius on the island of Kos, Greece by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

in Kos

Temple at the sanctuary of Asclepius on the island of Kos by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kos

Defterdar Mosque - Kos by mujepa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kos









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yanni...9mx-dPDC2t-5wzGZY-8eYFMo-aPDciz-jBmxfC-6LLCaS


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kos

Kos by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chamaizi, near Sitia, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Idi mountains, central Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stone bridge (Elati, near Trikala), Thessaly*
406657959194113 by tatumschaefers8816, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon - Acropolis, Athens (Attica reg.)*
054618218525143 by pint.maws71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
230335075609677 by pint.maws14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
757335409308894 by leoniefeatherson2887, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chios

995223266229148 by pint.maws09, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chios

marina by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chios









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hubi-...LnB-qoP8KX-prkgqb-q6LocU-qojftK-prkVeh-qo9HAB


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mitilini

Π. Kουντουριωτου, Mitilini, Greece by Vinum Vine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mitilini

Π. Kουντουριωτου, Mitilini, Greece by Vinum Vine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A view of Mytilene town

Mytilene at November by Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

View of Skala Eressos (Skala Eresou) from Vigla Hill, Mytilene, Lesvos (******),

Skala Eresos, Lesvos, Greece by Malc ©, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Skala Eresos, Lesvos, Greece by Malc ©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Delphi,Greece, Part-3 by tourismlandscapes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi castle (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
889312688564984 by ginniferfanny3836, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruins of St. Achileios buzantine church (Florina), Macedonia reg*.
Macedonia, St Achileios islet, byzantine basilica ruins, lake Small Prespa, Florina, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights main gate (town of Rhodes, Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Untitled by the.redhead.and.the.wolf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myrina

Myrina limnos Greece by wonderbeard44, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myrina

ΛΗΜΝΟΣ01 by messos80, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Skala Eresso

Skala Eressos by Malc ©, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Skala Eresou

Skala Eressos - Sappho sculpture by Malc ©, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Skala Eresou

Lesvos Oktober 2012 by Pierre Pattipeilohy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
Greece, Elis, Ancient Olympia - December 2014 by Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glyfada (suburb of Athens), Attica reg.*
Walking from Piraeus to Glyfada by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
*** by fatiguemind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos village, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
8 by L.la, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Country road near Sitia, Crete*
IMG_4054 by Lefteris Kriaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by peggyhr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastery in Meteora by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini, Greece by Skurkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old train station of Agria (Volos), Thessaly*
Stazione di Agrià by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Piraeus, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Port of Piraeus by Mauro Orlando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dirfys mountain, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Dirfys mountain by t.valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
wire to wire .... by Chris of the World ♥ ~, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zakinthos

Alykanas Beach Zakynthos by Alistair Ford, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zakinthos

Untitled by Garin Ohannesyan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zakinthos

Untitled by Garin Ohannesyan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zakinthos

Untitled by Garin Ohannesyan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zakinthos

Zakinthos by jakub.pierscionek, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zakinthos

Blue caves by aspinoulas67, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zakinthos









https://www.flickr.com/photos/brit_...NyU-psuHLF-paZET9-paYqDC-ppvUee-ppeCPz-p6NqEo


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zakinthos

Dunheger_Travel Quotes_Flaubert by dunheger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santorini, South Aegean reg.*


Santorini from another perspective by lostin4tune, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sougia, Chania reg. ,Crete*


Sougia, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Acropolis of Athens*









George Thacker - https://www.flickr.com/photos/hiddenphotographer/16326665935/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Acropolis of Athens*









George Thacker - https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7517/16300713876_afc693bd50_b.jpghttps://www.flickr.com/photos/hiddenphotographer/16326665935/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Trypiti, Milos*


38 by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Corfu, Ionian Islands*









George Thacker - https://www.flickr.com/photos/hiddenphotographer/16140107269/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsigrado beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
19 by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
08 by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala at dusk, Macedonia reg.*
Kavala in HDR by anastase.papoortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Dining with the waves | Diner avec les vagues | Mykonos, Greece by Le Batteur de Lune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos, Kefallinia, Greece by manuela balzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Menelaida lake (Karditsa), Thessaly*
PC261940-Smokovo Lake.Menelaida.Sofades.Karditsa.Thessaly.Greece by Evangelos Vissariou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth Canal by izabela_miszczak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kamena

Kamena Vourla, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kamena

Kamena Vourla, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Kremasta

Lake kremasta, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fidakia

Fidakia, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fidakia

Fidakia, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Proussos monastery,

Proussos monastery, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Meteora Cliffs, 

Meteora Cliffs, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oia, Santorini island, Cyclades*



Oia by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oia, Santorini island, Cyclades*



Oia by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios, Greece by jfiorentino530, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
Greece 2007 by ohhenry415, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala old town with Kamares aqueduct partial view, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki harbor by felissy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Volos, Thessaly*
DSCN0677η.jpg by Fotis Diogenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lion's gate (Mycenae), Peloponnese*
Lions' Gate ... HDR + ORTON effect by Emil9497 Photography & Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island at sunset, Cyclades*
Untitled by ykpoon2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Walkpath from Chora to Livadi by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liapades beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Liapades Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari aerial view, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by Txulalai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*
j - Khalkis bridge daytime from north side looking south by M&D Perrett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Xanthi, Thrace*
Architectural masterpieces in Xanthi, Thraki by amalia lam (Merry Christmas till you drop!), on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*
Parga - Greece by pgermanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Komotini, Thrace*
Komotini agora by GEOLEO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Adamantas

Adamantas houses by lia's_photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Adamantas

Adamantas port by lia's_photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Adamantas

Adamantas by lia's_photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Centre de conférence d'Adamas (Milos)

Centre de conférence d'Adamas (Milos) by phantase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Adamantas

Milos by sofi_kar8, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Adamantas

Milos by sofi_kar8, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Adamantas

adamantas-milos,greece by kosmous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Greece by passchiermicky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Imerovigli by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Patra, Peloponnese*
After the rain by drymna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Setía, Crete*
Charming Sitia. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mykonos, Cyclades*


Sunset by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*******, North Aegian*


Perama village- Lesvos - Greece by The biker...!, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Naxos, Cyclades*


Squatting on Naxos 026 by jamierbw, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Naxos, Cyclades*


Squatting on Naxos 022 by jamierbw, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pylos, Peleponnese*


_IGP1246 by polipao, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Temple of Olympian Zeus, Athens*


Temple of Olympian Zeus by TomboRy, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Acropolis of Athens (Attica reg.)*


153053276.jpg by Highland Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methana, Peloponnese*
Peninsula of Methana, Methana town by olivier.mondet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadi beach (Ermioni), Peloponnese*
Ermioni, Livadi coast by olivier.mondet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia (Santorini)....at night by stevelamb007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropole, Lindos by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Salonica, Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach in Preveza, Epirus*
Preveza, Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parga, Epirus*










espsol - https://www.flickr.com/photos/espsol/16223272360/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parga, Epirus*










espsol - https://www.flickr.com/photos/espsol/16223271490/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Parga, Epirus*










espsol - https://www.flickr.com/photos/espsol/16410690245/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The mountain village Olympos, Karpathos (Dodecanese)*










espsol - https://www.flickr.com/photos/espsol/16374693942/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pigadia, Karpathos (Dodecanese)*










espsol - https://www.flickr.com/photos/espsol/16188212400/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The mountain village of Othos, Karpathos (Dodecanese)*










espsol - https://www.flickr.com/photos/espsol/15753146644/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lefkos village, Karpathos (Dodecanese)*










espsol - https://www.flickr.com/photos/espsol/15753147064/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kastellorizo, Rhodes (South Aegian)*



Kastelorizo, Greece by @CyprusPictures, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kastellorizo, Rhodes (South Aegian)*



Kastelorizo, Greece by @CyprusPictures, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Athens (Attica reg.)*



Athens - Psichico, Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Αthens city by Threepenny-photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Shipwreck cove. Close your eyes. Ignore the weather outside. Zante Open Edit Greece Landscape Dreaming Of Summer by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Scene at Volos, Thessaly*
DSCN0694_01.jpg by Fotis Diogenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Park of Rodini, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
JI2_3605 A B&W by jimlaga, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Charaki

Über Charaki bis Lindos by PUMPE1968, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Charaki

Feraklos by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pheraklos castle Charaki - Καστρο Φερακλου Χαρακη

Pheraklos castle Charaki - Καστρο Φερακλου Χαρακη by fotogake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Esther_bni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda beach resort (near St. Nikolaos town), Crete*
Domes of Elounda by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakynthos Town From Across The Harbour by Alistair Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Sunset @ Little Venice by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Delphi site, Central Greece*


Delphi by Caroline Traitler, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Athens city, Attica reg.*


Athens city by Threepenny-photos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santorini Island, Thira (South Aegian)*


Santorini Unique Experience Tour by Santorini Tour, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rhodes, Dodecanese*


Eglise Evangelismos, Rhodes by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chania, Crete*


Chania Port by Night by iioannou, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paros, Cyclades (South Aegian)*


Paros by Caroline Traitler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island view, Cyclades*
IMG_2494 by 娃娃鱼N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night, Athens (Attica reg.)*
DSC_9651 by Jimakoss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos (chora), Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Naxos Port by Atle R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atkitsa sunset, Skyros island (Central Greece reg.)*
Skyros Atsitsa sunset by Ged80, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stoupa village, Peloponnese*
Stoupa, Greece by royleader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Parthenon of Acropolis, Athens (Attica reg.)*
_MG_1255-Parthenon by Bob Alldredge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portara (Grand door) of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Temple of Apollo by NiStam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Fira by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki by night, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Rainy night by George Marinakis cp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vegoritis lake, Arnissa

Arnissa panorama by Στέλιος Ανδρουλιδάκης, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arnissa - Lake Vegoritida

Arnissa - Lake Vegoritida by violetaS_gr PRO(www.euphoriaphotography.com.au), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kastoria

the last click by Στέλιος Ανδρουλιδάκης, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

kozani macedonia

prosilio sunset by Στέλιος Ανδρουλιδάκης, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

kozani macedonia

3 shots by Στέλιος Ανδρουλιδάκης, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kozani views

magic balcony by Στέλιος Ανδρουλιδάκης, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

thessaloniki 
white tower

thessaloniki by Στέλιος Ανδρουλιδάκης, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kastoria

IMG_2187 by tsianakas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kastoria

IMG_2206 by tsianakas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Kastoria

North Kastoria by Georgios S., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mytilene, ****** (North Aegean)*









Yonca Evren - Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Metéora, Thessaly*


Metéora by kiya_pl, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Viannos, Heraklion (Crete)*


Ano Viannos by sandorson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preveza

Preveza, Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preveza

Preveza, Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preveza

Preveza, Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preveza

Preveza, Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arta

historische Brücke von Arta by Nitram_1972, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Plataria

Plataria, mainland Greece (9) (7) by Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Plataria









https://www.flickr.com/photos/66122...PAd-ajq2Ur-ai8Njs-ahTCab-ah6ttN-a2g6TQ-a2dcae


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Athens


Athens 2015 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
By the harbour by Steenjep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria and its lake, Macedonia reg.*
Wild Bears in Pindos Greece Oct 2014 Kastoria town by Natural Greece, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Panepistimiou Street, Athens (Attica reg.)*


Panepistimiou Str. by andreas11289, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*City of Heraklion, Crete*


A BUSY NIGHT AT HERAKLION'S CITY WALLS by stefanos spyridakis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kefalonia, Ionian Islands*


Memories from Greece by lucagiordano27, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fanari

Fanari Villas by santorini_view, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ruins of an ancient city at Drakano

Ruins of an ancient city at Drakano(2) by kutruvis nick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fanari

Fanari Church by I.H.Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fanari

_MG_5773 by tombild, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Thasos

Macedonia East, Thasos island, beach girl on the rocks, Aegean Sea, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Thasos

Macedonia, Aegean Sea, Thasos island, bay view from the monastery of Archangelos #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kavala

Macedonia, Philippi, remnants of the byzantine basilica, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefalonia island, Ionian islands*
Kefalonia island, Greece by zianniafroditi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poseidon temple, Sounion (Attica reg.)*
Poseidon's Temple by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
The Harbor of Adamas (Milos, Greece) by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic sport center of Athens, Attica reg.*
Καλατράβα by makedonas62, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Aradaina village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Inside Arkadi monastery, near Rethymno, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka district by night, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Elegant belysning av restaurant i Plaka , Athen by jonarnefoss2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
A Lovely Harbor City by WafaKamal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Ancien quartier turc by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Port of Mytilene by George Irons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_1032_tonemapped by ronaldlarsen46, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Zeus, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Untitled by Mark Gega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kelli (Kella) village, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kelli village, herd of goats on the road, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patmos island, Dodecanese*
greece_2014_071 by tkphotolab, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Paleokastritsa, Corfu*









flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion, Crete*
IMG_3522 by Lefteris Kriaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carnival parade, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Carnival Parade_3 by George Marinakis cp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carnival parade, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Carnival Parade_1 by George Marinakis cp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, Aristotelous square, smiling girl in turquoise beach mood with retirees in backdrop #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteori Meteoras Greece Grcka by mojagrcka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Samos, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town by Nikolaos Tsoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carnival parade, Athens (Attica reg.)*
P1010512 by chatevad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Here's one from the archives. I took this image near Fíra and Imerovigli on the island of Santorini, Greece. by JoshTrefethen.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view, Cyclades*
Mykonos, Greece by vulekhoanhong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos, Rhodes, Dodecanese Islands, Greece by vulekhoanhong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Parga, Epirus*
DSCF7068 by Bánhidai Bea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Fira by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Saronida, Attica reg.*
5I9B7948_DxO/Sunset at Saronida by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens, Greece by Charles P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Fira by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Chilling on the beach by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka district, Athens (Attica reg.)*
2015-02-15_13-34-15-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamaki aerial view, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Flying Over Kalamaki On Zakynthos island Greece by Alistair Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zeas port (Piraeus, Athens), Attica reg.*
Deep blue sea by ftasoulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, vintage scape at Eleftherias str, Florina, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Greek Cultural Week in AThens by OMILO Greek Language and Culture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Vrasna (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Nea Vrasna by E306, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Marmaras (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Neos Marmaras by E306, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Katerini, Macedonia reg.*
Paralia by E306, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra island, Attica reg.*
FlyingCat 1 by Giannis Soultanis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kastoria city view from the lake, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kavala by night, Macedonia reg.*
ΕΛΕΝΗ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ by deStijldelArte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On Tinos island, Cyclades*
The only way... by The biker...!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios town, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square, Athens (Attica reg.)*
Acropolis, Athens, Greece by vtzerpos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC_5788 by kukujiaow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC_6979 by kukujiaow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marathonissi turtle island, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
At The Beach On Marathonissi Turtle Island Zakynthos Greece by Alistair Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania, Crete by KApture_life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Argos from the fortress, Peloponnese*
Argos Fortress by franolukic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes in 2015 Winter by joannatzortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Floating Boat by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala old town, hasty girl in style, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by franolukic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokaria old bridge (near Trikala), Thessaly*
_Paleokaria_Bridge_over_the_Portaikos_River_near_Trikala__Greece____Hercules_MilasAlamy______Bing_United_States_.jpg by m_hkimmel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salt lake of Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Klisova islet, Messologhi by alexring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*Santorini by christilou1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egremni beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Egremnoi Beach by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens at dusk, Attica reg.*
national observatory of athens over the clouds by Art.Ioakeimidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Saronida aerial view, Attica reg.*
Sarnida - a view from high above(2) by kutruvis nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion, Crete*
DSC_0793BW by Kmorfiadakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
MRK_2850.jpg by merk_75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi castle (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
DSCF1284 by Stephenesque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki waterfront, Macedonia reg.*
Umbrellas of Zongopoulos by 19seconds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece photos - old and new. by victor.nuovo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xigia beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
A Piece of Paradise by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Volos, Thessaly*
Volos in Afternoon by kostas_volos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece Delphi by Epsilon68 - Street and Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Firá settlement at sunset by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ambeli beach, Folegandros island (Cyclades)*
At Ambeli beach by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
天空之城 Meteora by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki stret scene view, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, teen girls' street fashions, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Corfu / Κέρκυρα / Krf*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
P3290012 by dhmleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philopappou hill and Observatory of Athens (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Observatory of Athens Greece by Kotsikonas Elias (Κοτσικονας Ηλιας), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini Fira 029 20111102.jpg by bruck76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Picture 046 by gee_leonard1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Rousanou Monastery, Greece by Sergio Lub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At the volcano of Nisyros, Dodecanese*
Nisyros/ Νίσυρος by Harald Felgner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala, drop anchor girl at the harborfront, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*
Athens by Domen Dajcman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Poros, Attica reg.*
2474c Storms over Poros, Greece by foxxyg2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square and Acropolis by night (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Vistas a la Acrópolis de Atenas desde la plaza Monastiraki. by Elena Diaz Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini, Fira Panorama by Cycling man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
天空之城 Meteora by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kioni, Ithaca*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise at Chios island, North Aegean reg.*
Chios sunrise by trisha2hoque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, girl on her mobile at Aristotelous square, Greece, #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
The Crypt (BW), Ancient Olympia, Greece by nouregef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Serifos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zea port, Piraeus (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Teak clinker boat at marina zea Pireaus Greece. by c.nutta11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melidoni port, Crete*
petit port en Crête by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Secret bay... by trisha2hoque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki Harbour, Rhodes by SteveH1806, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milia gorge (Kissamos), Crete*
A walk in Crete by (Tony) Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Eretria, south Euboea (Central Greece)*
By the sea by Giorgos Rousopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece 2015 by CarmineMedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Kerinthos, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Kerinthos: northern end by diffendale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diros cave, Peloponnese*
Diros cave, Greece by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens underground metro (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Athens Underground (Αθηναϊκό Μετρό) by pgermanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
_DSC9197 Lion's Gate, Mycenae, Greece by JAFitzSimmons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros, Poros island (Attica reg.)*
_DSC8853 Poros, Greece by JAFitzSimmons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*
P1100467 by reyes.desiree81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens from Herodion theater, Attica reg.*
IMG_1353 by Asmaa Salah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rikia coast, west Peloponnese*
_MG_4170 by Lefteris Eleftheriades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Mykonos (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
Mykonos is waiting... by VagelisR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece by CISabroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira by benontherun.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape around Nafplio, Peloponnese*
The suburbs by Whatknot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karystos, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Karystos by Dimitris Konstantinou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia at sunset, Crete*
1897 by Lefteris Kriaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*
Puerto de Chania by John LaMotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Epsilon68 - Street and Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli archeological site, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by Jenny.Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of the Knights in the old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Street of the Knights - Rhodes Town, Rhodes, Greece by mmmyoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala city and port view from the castle, Aegean sea, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion old harbour, Crete*
Old Venetian Harbor - Heraklion by hitch_hiker69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
IMG_5824 by Elaine King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Acropolis by Tin N., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Florina, Pavlou Mela pedestrian street, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Kalamata, Greece by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Vathy by niko h., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Ancient Theatre of Epidaurus #2 bw by raffaXXI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada island, Ionian islands*
DSCF4553xy by bibianap19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach (Lefkada island, Ionian islands)*
DSCF4535xy by bibianap19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori, Epirus*
Zagori greece by optimax580, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudi village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai forest beach, Crete*
Vai beach from the rocky view point by levin.dimon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Firá settlement at sunset by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
Greece_996.jpg by Pich Ampaikitpanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diagoras airport of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Diagoras Airport - Rhodes [RHO / LGRP] by dahlaviation.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Acropolis by S. Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Sunglasses by Dick Ringström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stemnitsa, Peloponnese*
Typical Greek mountain village by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
nisyros, greece by axelina2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
View from Acropolis by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki waterfront, Macedonia reg.*
Salonicco e meteore by ireninakmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Salonicco e meteore by ireninakmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skyros island, Central Greece reg.*
Skiros06 by Tsirkas Yannis, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Mades village, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by pelzwanze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannisdg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
The narrow streets of Naoussa by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos,Rhodes by curlewpd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Umprellas by Aris Paklatzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki and Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Athens trip by Cretan Pearl Resort & Spa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck of Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*
Shipwreck of Zante, Greece by Nick Tsenteme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egremni beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Lefkada island, Egremni Beach, Greece by Patsnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Cycladic Architecture, Naoussa by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
雅典 Athens by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Mountaintop Monastery by Ahmedgalalmetwally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
Batsi Beach, Andros by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Cyclades*
Astypalaia, Greece, summer 2010 by John Welsh's photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC_4537 by Marie Villars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
IMG_9150 by Karel Keesman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Night over Athens by albertzurita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vrontados, Chios island (north Aegean reg.)*
Vrontados, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Architecture style of Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannisdg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadi (Mani), Peloponnese*
Livadi by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Matala, Crete*
Beach at Matala, Crete by Randy Durrum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
The town Lindos by Louis-Yagera, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos,Greece-5060074 by patpaddlefoot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old port of Chania, Crete*
ognuno guarda ciò che può vedere by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
DBM_6024_5_6_7_8_fused.jpg by DMHokie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Delphi, Central Greece*
View From Delphi by George Pantelas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere on Mykonos island, Cyclades*
DBM_6210.jpg by Derek McCalla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Epsilon68 - Street and Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes in 2015 Winter by joannatzortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*Santorini by christilou1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Floating Boat by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokaria old bridge (near Trikala), Thessaly*
_Paleokaria_Bridge_over_the_Portaikos_River_near_Trikala__Greece____Hercules_MilasAlamy______Bing_United_States_.jpg by m_hkimmel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa-47 by Epistimi Stavrou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Vouliagmeni (suburb of Athens, Attica reg.)*
Vouliagmeni beach 2 by Vagelis Roussos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, urban scape & Thermaikos Bay view from upper town #Μacedonia by basil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai forest beach, Crete*
Crete holidays by Crete Holiday Homes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mykonos*


Mikonos by Eduardo Valdivia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Volos, Thessaly*
Volos By Night 2 by Marios Krokidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Trikala, Thessaly*
Lithaios River, Trikala by Vagelis Roussos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Monastiraki (Athens, Attica reg.)*
lamps everywhere.. by Penny Zampeti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Greece-Creete-52 by Anton Malyshev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Untitled by George S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Pastel Colours by Harvey Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acheloos gorge, Thessaly*
Τό φαράγγι τού Αχελώου, κοντά στήν Συκιά. by Fotis Diogenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ammoudi beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
The beach at Ammoudi - Santorini - June 2007 by Larry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Acropolis Hill Sunset by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Xanthi, Thrace*
Old Town in Xanthi - Thessaloniki and Northern Greece, Greece by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica reg.)*
Hidra grad Hydra grcka greece mojagrcka by mojagrcka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Smokovo lake, Thessaly*
PC261944-Smokovo Lake.Karditsa.Thessaly.Greece. by Evangelos Vissariou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Merry Christmas from Kalymnos by M Lamprinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Mykonos (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
Mykonos 2015 by Pete Blaxill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
Mykonos 2015 by Pete Blaxill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thassos island beach view, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Aegean Sea, Thasos island, bay view from the monastery of Archangelos #Μacedonia by basil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki city street view, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, teen girls' street fashions, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
GRIEKENLAND 026 by rob Stoeltje, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santorini*


Grecia by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santorini*


Grecia by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santorini*


Grecia by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santorini*


Grecia by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island, Ionian islands)*
Corfù by WildBear76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
View to Batsi Village by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
PA211776(1) by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake on mount Belles, Macedonia and Thrace reg.*
Lake on Mount Belles by Spiros M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
IMG_2315 by geraldm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour, Rhodes town (Rhodes island, Dodecanese)*
Grèce. Greece. Rhodes. by Montaigne-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greek Island of Santorini by denisio61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki streets, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki, Greece by Ilia Savvidi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Athens subway, Attica region*


Piraeus Underground Station by Ben Heine, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Akrotiri, Crete*


Lighthouse by Mathias Verdon, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vikos Gorge, Epirus*


2014-06-06 (14) Vikos Canyon by steynard, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Angelokastro, Corfu*


2014-06-07 (10) Angelokastro by steynard, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of the Knights, town of Rhodes (Rhodes island, Dodecanese)*
Street by kh1234567890, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*
Chania harbour by Christine McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*
The Acropolis by Evan Cowles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
delos island in greece by M Rosen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos panoramic view, Thessaly*
"Have a great day" by Stamatis Spinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens, Attica reg.*
IMGP4840 by piservien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Poros (Poros island, Attica reg.)*
Jetty by Seng Mah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka (and Meteora), Thessaly*
8H1_84980153 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Bourtzi (Nafplio, Peloponnese)*
Bourtzi in Napflio by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*
DSC_4861 by cvhuie84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_7056 by Richard Dobbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_7094 by Richard Dobbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nies (Volos), Thessaly*
From the ground up (Από κάτω προς τα επάνω) by Panos Germanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Beggar Boy by kh1234567890, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Massive Waves by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Light study X by Juliet Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saliara beach, Thassos island (Macedonia reg.)*
Saliara beach, Thassos by Adrian Stoica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
IMG_20150601_100308 by Peter Conradie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Kandila plain, Arcadia (Peloponnese)*
Αρκαδική γη by solerab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
20150524_132907 by Smoobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos by Ingfrid Johanne Berget, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of the Knights in town of Rhodes (Rhodes island, Dodecanese)*
Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes & Silver Efex Pro by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki, Greece by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala by night, Macedonia reg.*
Kavala Harbour by ApostoLuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
IMG_2170 by Zacharias Mitzelos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi, Hios (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
nightfall by Christian Kellner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town from above (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
Mykonos from above by cruschko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mouse island, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Pontikonisi Corfu by gfono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilene old town, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Scenery by Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chorto village (Pelion), Thessaly*
Νeighbourhood (Γειτονιά) by Panos Germanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zeas port, Piraeus (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Morning coffee by the sea at Peiraias Greece. by Γεώργιος Λυτσιούλης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
thessaloniki,greece,pride 2015 by Eleni Vraka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Parthénon, Athènes by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Photo taken in Rethimnon, Crete Island, Greece. by hanna_astephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora Greece by Charalambos Kountouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koumpara rocks (Ios island, Cyclades)*
Koumpara - rocks, Ios (2004) by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni, Peloponnese*
Blurry Castle, Methoni, Greece by Dimitris Karkanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece 2015 by CarmineMedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milia gorge (Kissamos), Crete*
A walk in Crete by (Tony) Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Serifos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
The Crypt (BW), Ancient Olympia, Greece by nouregef, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santorini, South Aegean*


Santorini Church by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Meteora, Thessaly*


Panorama of Metéora Greece by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*


Brisk Morning in Nafplio by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Delphi, Central Greece*


Delphi Panorama {Explored} by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Athens, Attica*


The Acropolis of Athens as seen from Lycabettus Hill by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
The port town of Ermoupolis by Garnham Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Athens by Michele Solmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island, Attica reg.)*
Hydra_Harbour.jpg by Dave Anteh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
pirgi, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Greece, Vikos Canyon by Zeev Altboum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
DSC_5348 by cvhuie84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Outside Diros cave, Peloponnese*
Diros Cave by Steve Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrotiri archeological site (Santorini island, Cyclades)*
Akrotiri (Santorini) by Gaizka Portillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Chalcis by Joanna Voulgarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lamia, Central Greece*
Lamia... by Giorgos Katsamas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleocharia stone bridge, Thessaly*
Untitled by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Underdog by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Untitled by Dan Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka district (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Untitled by Dan Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island, Attica reg.)*
"Specs-Island,Greece" by Musriyati Sasmito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastelorizo, Dodecanese*
Meis by Hans Johnsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Agora of Athens (Athens, Attica reg.)*
colonnade II by Philipp Hilpert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Lefkada Greece by Magic Lite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
Isle of Andros (Greece) - Batsi by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini, Greece by ISABEL LEONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
DSC05965.jpg by nya(=・Å・=), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Post edited as Rethymno...


Beautiful photo, but this is RETHYMNO.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Nisyros volcano (Nisyros island, Dodecanese)*
Volcan de Nisyros | L'un des sous-cratères by Antonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volia beach, Epirus*
The colors of Ionian by Martini Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece by Andreas Mariotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis (Syros island, Cyclades)*
歐陸. by Isaac Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete*


Προφήτης Ηλίας by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Aegean*


Like a ship by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete*


Sunset glare by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mytilene, North Aegean*


Mytilene, Greece by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mytilene, North Aegean*


Mytilene, Greece by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete*


Blessed land by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete*


Clouds, fog and smoke by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete*


Find your own way to the top by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mytilene, North Aegean*


Aqua by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Crete*_


As night falls by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Aegean*


The mountain by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete*


Above the roofs 1 by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete*


Heraklio gulf by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete*


Μαρουλάς, Ρέθυμνο - Maroulas village near Rethymno, Crete 2 by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Scathes Old Town by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grambousa, Crete*
view from Gramvousa by Yenner815, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mytilene by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
2015-07-18 at 16.03.45 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*
Port d'Égine by Hélène Millard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Esther_bni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Une petite pause ? by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Unique Experience Tour by Santorini Tour, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
_MG_1255-Parthenon by Bob Alldredge, on Flickr


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Vouraikos River, Achaia -Peloponnese*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=50&with_photo_id=120379971&order=date_desc&user=6788498


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Vyzitsa, Magnisia -Pelion*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=186&with_photo_id=118672862&order=date_desc&user=6788498


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Agia Fotini Church, Arcadia - Peloponnese*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=253&with_photo_id=117881316&order=date_desc&user=6788498


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hot Springs of Loutra Pozar, Pella - Macedonia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=261&with_photo_id=117822788&order=date_desc&user=6788498


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Vardousia Mountain (2500m), Fokida - Central Greece*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=420&with_photo_id=115004998&order=date_desc&user=6788498


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Meteora Rocks, Trikala - Thessaly*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=20&with_photo_id=115477734&order=date_desc&user=4841274


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes in 2015 Winter by joannatzortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Floating Boat by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens at dusk, Attica reg.*
national observatory of athens over the clouds by Art.Ioakeimidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokaria old bridge (near Trikala, Thessaly)*
_Paleokaria_Bridge_over_the_Portaikos_River_near_Trikala__Greece____Hercules_MilasAlamy______Bing_United_States_.jpg by m_hkimmel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki by thanassis.staikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mytilene at November by Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Timoni beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Timoni by forceberg, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vlacherna Monastery, Corfu, Ionian Islands *


Summer night, Corfu. by Marius Roman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tymfi Mountain, Epirus*
Moments by Χρήστος Βασιλειάδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Myrina Harbour - Lemnos Greece (Olympus OMD EM5 & mZuiko 9-18mm Wide Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
milos-greece by theonlyone00120001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion, Crete*
2007-07-05 Kreta Griechenland 060 by Christandl, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drastis Cape near Sidari village, Corfu, Ionian Islands*


Greece, Ionian island, Corfu island, Drastis Cape near Sidari village by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*View of the old town of Corfu, Ionian Islands*


View of the old town of Corfu, taken from the new fort by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Athens, Greece by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
EpidaurusMycene014 by tjabeljan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalki island, Dodecanese*
K3-100715-18 by Steve Chasey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC_6371 by cvhuie84, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lefkada*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsigrado beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
19 by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
08 by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth Canal by izabela_miszczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Katerini, Macedonia reg.*
Paralia 37 by Rossana De Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6289.jpg by joost_meijer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Saint Nikolaos, Crete*
The Lake, Agios Nikolaos 2 by Jack Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
IMG_0303 by Nelly Panagiotopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Hios (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
Batsi Beach and Village by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
nisyros, greece by axelina2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannisdg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Monisteraki and Hadrians Library by Rich Graves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra after sunset, Peloponnese*
Golden hour city by drymna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia Bells by Mark Geddis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Platanos town, Peloponnese*
A seasonal sunset by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samaria gorge, Crete*
Greece 2015 by keoni1711, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos town, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Porto Skiathos by Grigoris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefalonia after sunset (Kefalonia island, Ionian islands)*
Sunset in Cephalonia island Greece by LUIS ERNESTO HERNANDEZ PEÑA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
IMG_0331 by Nelly Panagiotopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sivota, Epirus*
Ferry by Andrew Karter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Chania, Crete*
aerial chania by Bill Markakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
DSC00306.jpg by Daniel Allgoewer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
IMG_0006 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Epirus*
Πάργα | Parga by Fotis Vemis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Hios Town (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kelli village, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kelli village, herd of goats on the road, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
2015-07-25 at 11.55.23 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town from Chora, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
Chora, Patmos by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Balcony with a view at Plaka, Milos, Greece by lenguyen phamtran, on Flickr


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

These beaches in Greece is simply fantastic! Film scenary!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
2015-07-27 at 11.41.14 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Kos (Kos island, Dodecanese)*
Kos Twon by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki in August by Dimitris Zampakas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes - old town by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Κανέλλος στο Θολωτό τάφο του Ατρέως by Dimitris Karagiorgos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs to Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini Greece by nya(=・Å・=), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vessa village, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Vessa Chios Greece by DIMITRA MYLONAKI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tinos before sunrise, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
IMG_2215 by moran2022, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkida, Euboea (Greece) by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice, Mykonos town (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
米克諾斯 Mykonos by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Windmills of Mykonos by Sebastian König, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*
Aspiring divers by Grigoris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Rethymno, Crete*
DSC09454 by Jaap Hofstee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sivota, Epirus*
Untitled by Andrew Karter, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lefkada*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nisyros volcano (Nisyros island, Dodecanese)*
Volcan de Nisyros | L'un des sous-cratères by Antonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*

Aqua by Charalambos Siminis, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis (Syros island, Cyclades)*
歐陸. by Isaac Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Zeev Altboum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere on Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
7 (4) by Debbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsigrado beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Tsigrado beach, Milos by Gaizka Portillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6289.jpg by joost_meijer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC00512 by Linus Mak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Basilica of Saint Achillios, Macedonia reg.*
Basilica of Agios Achillios by Jérôme Micheletta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View near palm forest of Vai, Crete*
DSC09740 by Jaap Hofstee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini, Greece by Dorothé P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos blue caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakynthos August 2015 #47 by Avner Erez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakynthos August 2015 #83 by Avner Erez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*
IMG_3063-2 by eleni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Joey Photography /Symi by 小狐狸愛拍照 Yoshiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Oia by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kythira island (Ionian islands)*
P1080687-1 by Jiorgos Gavrilakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Timfi, Epirus*
lake of dragon, mount timfi by Giorgos Mantzios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
DSC01142 by Antonis Kotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens, Attica reg.)*
IMG_8090 by lisesers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaca island, Ionian islands*
Μόμπυ Ντικ by ferande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia Greece by lohtse G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardamila, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_2189_KARDAMYLA by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos, Greece by Ian Jacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Taking a picture or two by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andros chora by night, Andros island (Cyclades)*
Isle of Andros (Greece) - Chora by night by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sifnos island, Cyclades*
Sifnos, Greece by Liisa Toomus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
L1007646-1 by J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
View over Parga Greece by Martin Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandoned mine, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sulphur mine by Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Narrow street in Sifnos, Sifnos island (Cyclades)*
Narrow steeets in Sifnos by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, seafront Nikis av and urban scape view from atop the White Tower #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower (Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.)*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, wandering trumpetist, sitting girl and cyclist at White Tower #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
IMG_0303 by Nelly Panagiotopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
Skala, Patmos, Greece by RP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari by Nikolaos Housas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropole, Lindos by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Park of Rodini, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
JI2_3605 A B&W by jimlaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Shipwreck cove. Close your eyes. Ignore the weather outside. Zante Open Edit Greece Landscape Dreaming Of Summer by d[email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania, Crete by KApture_life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salt lake of Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Klisova islet, Messologhi by alexring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*Santorini by christilou1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion, Crete*
DSC_0793BW by Kmorfiadakis, on Flickr


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Zakynthos

Dsc_0096 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Zakynthos

Dsc_0266 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Symi

3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgos, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Pyrgos by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firopotamos, Milos island (Cyclades)*
>>>>
Firopotamos, Milos island by Gaizka Portillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*
Chania Old Venetian Harbour by Kent Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos, Crete*
Knossos by Kent Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Greece 2015 by ericastowers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Greece Kefalonia Island by Attila Juhasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos by sunset, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Hora evenings by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
Isle of Andros (Greece) - Batsi by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Emily_lee (Sep 17, 2015)

Beautiful environment


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Setting moon over Attica*
The setting moon next to the Milky Way by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
_MG_5502s by Jeremy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Castle of Kavala Greece by Alex Garvanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Upper Ermoupolis town, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old port of Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Sailing up to the old port of Fira by Casey Garvin, on Flickr


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

You have great taste for picking amazing pictures. You're unofficial ambassador of your country


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Heraklio, Crete*
2015-09-20 at 14.51.34 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houlakia bay beach, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Houlakia Bay Beach, Mykonos, Greece by cpcmollet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece by Grace Chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos.Rhodes. by Margo, just Margo ..., on Flickr


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

A different side of Greece

*Lagouvardos Beach, Messina, Peloponnese *









(Beach-Eye Cam, I then removed the electrical wire, tilted the image to align the horizon and cropped)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tinos, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Tinos by grassrootsgroundswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios by Andrekal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paradise beach, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
米克諾斯 Mykonos Paradise Beach by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC00375 by 南勢分隊-蘇育群, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Greece by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos (Mykonos island, Cyclades)*
Greece_996.jpg by Pich Ampaikitpanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos acropolis, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Greece by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by Anton Gorkovenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Όλυμπος Καρπάθου // Olympos village, Karpathos, Greece by Σπύρος Βάθης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_0672x2 by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia | Santorini | Greece by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki waterfront, Macedonia reg.*
Be patience by Yahir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos by Atle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa panoramic view (Paros island), Cyclades*
>>>>
Naoussa - Paros - Greece by Terry Vamvakinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tigaki beach (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Sailing in #Greece by Tracy Gymellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia 02 Sept 2015-0043.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Nikolaos town, Crete*
Untitled by ColourfulSunshine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
C0184 by lopium83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stoupa (Mani), Peloponnese*
IMG_5313 by Basz15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropolis of Lindos - 04 by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
North Kastoria by Georgios S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion, Crete*
DSC_0793BW by Kmorfiadakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Fira by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spili, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Mykonos, Greece by cpcmollet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*River Venetikos, Epirus and Macedonia reg.*
river venetikos by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
The Liston - Corfu Town, Corfu Island, Greece by MJ Rips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Riviera cruise : Kavala , Greece by Neil Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, east Crete, 2012* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kourna lake, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_0018 by Iam Rebelone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
propileos by eugeniovilasalom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Distomo, Central Greece*
greece-36 by Taylor LaPeters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower (Thessaloniki), Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, lonely girl at the White Tower, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, 2012 *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Katarzyna DJ: This thread its open, but *remember* post here *only* the best ones...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 154 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 049 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
tomorrow I stop drinking ! by gaetan vandenbroucke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*
20150925_Santorini_242.jpg by Mike Ramsay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki streets, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, Ladadika old market, girl with mickymouse bag, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> @Katarzyna DJ: This thread its open, but *remember* post here *only* the best ones...


*Sure, Chief !*


*Near Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Sure, Chief !*


kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
God's view by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala city and port view from the castle, Aegean sea, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesta, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_0317x02 by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki by GallopAroundTheGlobe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological island of Delos, Cyclades*
Archaeological site of Delos (Greece) by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zante's Shipwreck Cove Photography by Alistair Ford by Alistair Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki waterfront (background: White Tower), Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki coast by annaspies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra, Greece by Sally Alm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Χαλαραααά #thessaloniki#thessalonians#igers_greece#travel_greece#team_greece#bwstyles_gf#bw_greece#idisti#loves_greece#life_greece#global_stars#frappe by Tili Tili, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna beach, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kolymbari, west Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens, Greece by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki panorama from atop the White Tower, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
2015-10-02 at 14.31.13 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Heraklio, Crete*
Heraklion Harbour, Crete by Yidian Cheow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Trikala view by Gladi Ator, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Skorpios* (I think it's her yacht) 










By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island at sunset, Cyclades*
The Santorini Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Windmill at sunset by Helena P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*
Πλατεία Κοραή Πειραιάς by Litsa Bousboura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
20150927-DSCF2865 by Fandango_1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Secret beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakynthos secret beach by Vagelis Roussos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Apollo at Delphi, Central Greece*
Temple of Apollo at Delphi by Spyros Gialelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise at Naxos chora, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
sunrise at Naxos port by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Chalkida by night (Euboea), Central Greece*
Bridge Light Trails by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
The famous white tower by annaspies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town at dusk, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
View on Corfu town, Greece [2048 x 1365] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach aerial view, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Another picture of Navagio Beach in Zakynthos, Greece [OC] [2048x1365] by beauty earth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Wathi by Vesna Bojović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_4893_4_5 by annaspies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_9193 by 諾雅爾菲, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi, Hios (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
The White Tower by annaspies, on Flickr


----------



## georgekemkas (Dec 29, 2011)

muskaanaml154 said:


> Me and my best friend want to fly to Santorini in Greece to have a break at the end of this year July/August. She is 15 and i will be 15 in June. I cannot find any lower prices than £250. We want to book a hotel as well. The maximum we will spend each is £300 on both Hotel and Flights, we don't want a 5* hotel, just one that lets us sleep  If you have any links please post them, or tell me any websites that may help. Many thanks


1) www.holidaycheck.com

2) www.tripadvisor.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
天空之城 Meteora by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Into the volcano of Nisyros (Nisyros island), Dodecanese*
Wenn die Erde kocht by Christian Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
The Metsovo Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Canal d'Amour* - couples who swim through the narrow canal will get married soon - *Sidari - Corfu Island *









Source


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, near venetian fortress, east Crete, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kioni, Ithaca*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
City Stay in Heraklion by Galaxy Hotel Iraklio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Rock Outcrop In Courtyard by Duncan Rawlinson - @thelastminute - Duncan.co, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Int. Choir Competition and Festival Kalamata 2015 by Interkultur Germany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Walk by the seaside by kyrsos1, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Kokkori (Zagori), Epirus*
The Zagori Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros (Poros island), Attica reg.*
DSC_3770 by tiny red warrior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larisa, Thessaly*
city of Larisa,Greece ❤ by Demi G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plastira lake, Thessaly*
IMG319-Plastira Lake.Karditsa.Thessaly.Greece. by Evangelos Vissariou, on Flickr


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Rodos / Lindos

https://flic.kr/p/yWQFYA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
2015_08_17_08_15_26 by Richard Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Litochoro beach, Macedonia reg.*
2015_08_17_14_05_15 by Richard Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros (Poros island), Attica reg.*
DSC_3852 by tiny red warrior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
And Still They Play by HuckleberryFlyn, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Milos Beach, Lefkada*









by *Ilian Dimitrov*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*
Puerto de Chania by John LaMotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Vathy by niko h., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
IMG_5824 by Elaine King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Epsilon68 - Street and Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia* - Ionian Islands









By me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara beach, east Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Balos, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada (Ioninan Islands)*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada (Ioninan Islands)*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kathisma Beach, Lefkada*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia (Ionian Islands)*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leivadia, Central Greece*
DSC_6292_ by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Temple of Athena Nike - Athens, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia after sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
San Torini, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu Town, Greece by ForceMajeureMontenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ 

*Argostoli, Kefalonia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lefkada Sunset*

Kathisma Beach - A view from hotel Sirios









By me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Arkadi monastery, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos landscape (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Landscape Kos Greece! by Photos-By Eros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
IMG_2129Athens_2400 by Gergely Csatari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koumpes (Rethymno), Crete*
... by Theophilos Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
The Venetian Harbor and Old Town of Chania, Greece by LinuxGal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*
Where in the world have your lashes been? 🌎 here's @lashesbylia's lovely client @danyamaclean exploring Greece! #bellalash #eyelashextensions by Redacteur Hotels-live.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala by night, Macedonia reg.*
Castle of Kavala Greece by Alex Garvanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
ioannina greece by stavros girgenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The bridge of Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*
The bridge of the Strait of Evripos by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, east Crete, 2012 
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni beach, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kioni, Ithaca*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

At top of *Ypsarion Mountain, Thasos Island*, Greece (1200 m)










by *ev.ge*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Temple of Poseidon *
Cape Sounion, southeast of Athens.










by *Brunzolini*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Parikia by Kostas Chrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Corfu, Greece by Pinay Flying High, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach (Lefkada island), Ionian islands*
Lefkada, Greece by Pinay Flying High, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kathisma Beach, Lefkada* (Ionian Islands)

A view from my hotel.









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lefkada Town* - the capital of the island of Lefkas (Levkas)

(Greek: Λευκάδα - Lefkáda)









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Skorpios or Scorpios (Greek: Σκορπιός*, pronounced [skorˈpços]) is a private island in the Ionian Sea off the western coast of Greece and just to the east of the island of Lefkada. The 2011 census reported a population of five inhabitants. Administratively it is part of the municipality of Meganisi in Lefkada regional unit.
Onassis was buried on this island alongside his son Alexander. 









By me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
_MG_2981.jpg by Soleil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
1864-The-Sea-Captains-House-02 by Дмитрий Кругляк, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
The Milos Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes from the hills, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes New Town by Mark Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Athens*










by *Κωνσταντινος Μαντιδης*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*National Archaeological Museum, Athens, Attica, Greece*










by *Thomas Mulchi*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2009
*








my shot


----------



## gjoker365 (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
IMG_3293.jpg by Craig Strachan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kella village (near Florina), Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kelli village, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, teen girls' street fashions, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
2015 Greece - October - Redbull Art of Motion by Isabelle Brisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece by Denise C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
milos-greece by theonlyone00120001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio panoramic view, Peloponnese*
2015-09-05 at 13.43.09 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Andros, Cyclades*
Andros by Anneliese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere on Chalkidiki, Macedonia reg.*
Kavourotripes - Halkidiki (Greece) by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Matala, Crete*
DSC_2494 by Konstantinos Morfiadakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Windmills. by Wanda Berrios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View over Lindos by Jeanne Günesoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos,Greece-5060074 by patpaddlefoot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia reg.*
Platamonas Greece ... HDR by Emil Athanasiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Corfu (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Sunset in Corfu. by Tor Kjetil Dahl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
5 A.M. in Oia by HPD fine fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Neoclassical architecture in Syros by marianthi k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Stefanos (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Agios Stephanos, Corfu, Greece by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki/Ladadika by Kyriakos11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
ΠΑΡΓΑ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki from Kalochori, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki from Kalochori by Spiros M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece 2015 by Bourbon Baby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery on the Rock, Meteroa, Greece by b_niu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*
DSC02643 by gragrauk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery of Hozoviotissa, Amorgos island (Cyclades)*
Monastery of Hozoviotissa Amorgos island Greece by Zdenek Senkyrik / www.reckonasbavi.cz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown beach location, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakynthos Island by Marian Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of St. Andrew (Patra), Peloponnese*
St. Andrew Church, Patra by Marian Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
B&W by Marija Njegomir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
cruise 070 by nyon45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Ephesus-7.jpg by Bob Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Ellen F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_2731 by 諾雅爾菲, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_3291 by 諾雅爾菲, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thira, South Aegean*


Thira .P1010527 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thira, South Aegean*


Thira .IMG_0891 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thira, South Aegean*


Thira .IMG_0885 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thira, South Aegean*


Thira .IMG_0864 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thira, South Aegean*


Thira .IMG_0856 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milia gorge (Kissamos), Crete*
A walk in Crete by (Tony) Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

The Parthenon, Athens

The Parthenon by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stone bridge of Mylos (Zagori), Epirus*
stone bridge of Mylos by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kydathineon street (Plaka, Athens), Attica reg.*
Kydathineon Street by Junichi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki in Greece - August 2014 by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*Mycenae, Greece by Pinay Flying High, on Flickr


----------



## Demis (Apr 28, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Panathenaic stadium (Athens, Attica reg.)*
> Panathenaic Stadium by Irina Mondescu, on Flickr


Very nice photo of the Panathenaiko stadium


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta by night, Epirus*
DSC_1350 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Parthenon, Acropolis - Norwegian Jade Cruise, Adriatic, 2015 by BangorArt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
08 by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Myrina Harbour - Lemnos Greece (Olympus OMD EM5 & mZuiko 9-18mm Wide Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Athens
Athens sprawl by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Rachel Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Peraia, Macedonia reg.*
moon over baxe by li上海梦, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Athens, Attica reg.*
2015 Greece Athens 3 (1) by Alehins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Santorini island, Cyclades*
DSC_4625-2 by Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
IMG_5824 by Elaine King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia after sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
San Torini, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Temple of Athena Nike - Athens, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leivadia, Central Greece*
DSC_6292_ by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mythimna, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mythimna by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki by Κωνσταντίνος Τροκάνας, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira (Karditsa), Thessaly*
lake plastira by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valley of Metsovo in snow, Epirus*
Untitled by Vasilis., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Мельницы на острове #Миконос #Греция #mykonos #greece by Михаил Шварц, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
2014-09-08: Naoussa, Paros, Hellas - Harbor by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Por donde cruzar by Gabriel Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Παραλία Θεσσαλονίκης by Theo Mirk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (old district), Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Corfu town, Greece by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square and Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Classical Athens by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalogeriko (Zagori), Epirus*
Kalogeriko by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grambousa, Crete*
view from Gramvousa by Yenner815, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Unique Experience Tour by Santorini Tour, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Une petite pause ? by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
Port d'Égine by Hélène Millard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Mystras, Greece by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
December in Kastoria by Dimitris Smixiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Matala, Crete*
Kret157 by Siegfried Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zeas port, Piraeus (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Morning coffee by the sea at Peiraias Greece. by Γεώργιος Λυτσιούλης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milia gorge (Kissamos), Crete*
A walk in Crete by (Tony) Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala at dusk, Macedonia reg.*
Kavala in HDR by anastase.papoortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora Greece by Charalambos Kountouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Parikia by Kostas Chrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
1864-The-Sea-Captains-House-02 by Дмитрий Кругляк, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach (Lefkada island), Ionian islands*
Lefkada, Greece by Pinay Flying High, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki before sunrise, Macedonia reg.*
Classic - Thesssaloniki by Petros Bratanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakka, Paxos island (Ionian islands)*
Lakka, Paxos, Greece by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
2015-05-25 -- Wandering in Mykonos, Greece by Jim W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Helmos (Kalavrita), Peloponnese*
Pure Land-shape by GEORGE TSIMTSIMIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas*
*Feliz Navidad*
*Joyeux Noël*
*Καλά Χριστούγεννα*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Theatre of Dionysus by massimo malvestio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra by night, Peloponnese*
the Startrails project: City nights by Spyros Bouboukas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elafonisi beach, Crete*enjoy the light by aniretak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hellenic Maritime museum in Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*
Hellenic Maritime Museum by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Theodoroi lighthouse (Loutraki), Peloponnese*
Hope and Fear by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
DSC_0597 by Cel Red, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori mountains, Epirus*
Mountains by Theocharis Kalamaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Fiscardo, Kefalonia, Ionian Islands, Greece :: HDR by Artie Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Greece reg.)*
Untitled by jechstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Crete - 2015-06-01 at 13-42-13 by infliximab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
IMG_0006 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Hios Town (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kallaritikos river, Epirus*
Kallaritikos river by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Playa del Naufragio. Isla de Zakinthos. Grecia by escandio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakones village (Mani), Peloponnese*
lakones village by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Mountains, Crete*
BERGWANDERER IN DEN LEFKA ORI by bolliger51, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini.Oia by Margo, just Margo ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Greece, island Beach [1920x1080] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Smomovo lake (Karditsa), Thessaly*
PC261932-Smokovo Lake.Sofades.Karditsa.Thessaly.Greece. by Evangelos Vissariou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Kavala city and port view from the castle, Aegean sea, Greece #Μacedonia by gentle wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Sunrise over Acropolis Athens by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old steam train in Markopoulo, Attica reg.*
Waking up the "beast" by kutruvis nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Lefkada by Giuseppe Tripodi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos), Central Greece*
Arahova by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Entrada al Tesoro de Atreo - Ἀτρεύς by Álvaro Remesal Royo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
天空之城 Meteora by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira by Junichi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_7275 by Alexis Gavras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_7316 by Alexis Gavras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prespes lake, Macedonia reg.*
Prespes by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
Chania, Crete by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra_Harbour.jpg by Dave Anteh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Outside Diros cave, Peloponnese*
Diros Cave by Steve Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina by KoKm0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Rachel Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old bridge of Arta, Epirus*
20140815_ΤΗΣ ΑΡΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΓΕΦΥΡΙ by bartziokasthanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripoli, Peloponnese*
Τρίπολη by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Smokovo lake, Thessaly*
PC261944-Smokovo Lake.Karditsa.Thessaly.Greece. by Evangelos Vissariou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi old houses, Thrace*
Architectural masterpieces in Xanthi, Thraki by amalia lam (Merry Christmas till you drop!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Merry Christmas from Kalymnos by M Lamprinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Tholos by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
Isle of Andros (Greece) - Batsi by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece + Delphi-Athens (11 of 29) by Jen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night (Athens), Attica reg.*
#night #athens #greece #acropolis #landscape #longexposure #stunning #beautiful #amazing #world #travel #travelling #travelgram #instagood #instadaily #instalike #trip #photography #photographer #professional #passion #creative #emotions #lights #city #ph by noitlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
Robert Emmerich - 66 HDR Forward to the sea at the harbor in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Tholos by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gaios, Paxos island (Ionian islands)*
Harbour sunset by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Macedonia, Thessaloniki, urban scape & Thermaikos Bay view from upper town #Μacedonia by basil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firaplaka beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Firaplaka Panorama by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Central Mesinia.Draina Vilage.View to SouthEast


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Before the sunrise from Taigetus Mountain in Mesinia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck of Gythio, Peloponnese*
Shipwreck by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metro station Omonia (Athens), Attica reg.*
ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills at Rhodes harbour (Rhodes town, Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
IMG_9236 by iamChristo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycènes by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stone bridge of Mylos (Zagori), Epirus*
stone bridge of Mylos by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aedipsos, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Evia, Greece by koskour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Thessaloniki from Aeropoli, Macedonia reg.*
chillin by Lenakibo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by Atle R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*
DSC00618 by vasilis lenakakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rough sea at Korinthos town, Peloponnese*
Rough sea by jimiliop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Venus, Mercury and the New Moon by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylopotamos beach (Pelion), Thessaly*
Mylopotamos beach, Pelion, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
757335409308894 by leoniefeatherson2887, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Underdog by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleocharia stone bridge, Thessaly*
Untitled by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilene town, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mytilene at November by Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Psarades village (Florina), Macedonia reg.*
Psarades Florina by Georgios S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Esther_bni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilene town, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mytilene by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermou pedestrian street (Athens), Attica reg.*
Ermou street by aspinoulas67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Blue hour in Thira, Santorini by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient agora of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Agora, Kos by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki at early morning, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki's Garbage Bin floats by Nick Papakyriazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach. Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos Beach - Kefalonia by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Fira by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tinos island landscape, Cyclades*
The only way... by The biker...!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Marmaras (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Neos Marmaras by E306, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Chilling on the beach by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

*Athens*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios, Greece by jfiorentino530, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Aegean*


Outdoor shot of Santorini, Greece by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glyfada (Athens suburb), Attica reg.*
A double rainbow by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini, Greece by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSC05967 by Benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aroania mountain (lake Doxa), Peloponnese*
Aroania mountain by Bill Barekas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plastira lake (near Karditsa), Thessaly*
Fjord, Lake Plastiras... by Fotis Diogenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown place location, Euboea (Central Greece)*
IMG_2662-Edit by T Vass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sarakiniko, Milos by Sherry Lai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kirche Agios Giannakis by Mani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Nikolaos town, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos, Crete 08.03.16 by ml3269, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Tholos 1 by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
2010-09-24: View from Acropolis, Athens, Greece by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
zz-Chania-0815-147 by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nikiti village (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Nikiti village small harbour by Chris Zeibekis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gerolimenas, Peloponnese*
Gerolimenas - Peloponnese (G) by ikimuled, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
757335409308894 by leoniefeatherson2887, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Greece 13' by brandonripley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis, Thrace*
IMG_0132_ (2)_ (3)_tonemapped by Asmaa Salah, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Santorini


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Meteora


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
P2220391 by anna bookworm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portara (Naxos town), Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Portara Naxos island Greece by Zdenek Senkyrik / www.reckonasbavi.cz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythio Town_Greece by Margaritis Xenofon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andros chora (Andros island), Cyclades*
Xora - Andros by modamorphosis, on Flickr


----------



## anhlq (Mar 12, 2016)

Love Santorini in Greece!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini Bliss | Oia | Cyclades Island #santorini #oia #santoriniview #SmallCyclades #super_greece #Cyclades #visitgreece #Greece_Travel #greecetravelgr1_ #great_captures_greece #gf_greece #travel_greece #travel_greece_world #team_greece #wu_greece #wu_ by Angela Seager, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Lykabettus and Akropolis by Hester Wilde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Casa de estilo otomano. Ioannina. Grecia by escandio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta Greece by LefterisDt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Samos (Samos island), Central Aegean reg.*
Pythagoras Square by Nikolaos Housas, on Flickr


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Grece is amazing! I wish to win in the fight against crisis.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens), Attica reg.*
Untitled by georgedks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani, Macedonia reg.*
... by Dimitris Lioufas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cameo island (Zakynthos island), Ionian islands*
Cameo Island by Irwin Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
DSCN5233 by Scott Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
DSCF9293_Pan Tsoutsas by Pan Tsoutsas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach view from Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach View from Myrina Castle Olympus OMD EM5 & Panasonic 45-20mm) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Athens city lights by Nicholas Souvatzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Blue hour @ ioannina lake #nickvous #nofilter #bluehour #ioanninalake #ioannina #epirus #photo #photooftheday #blue #lake #night #nightphotography #greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki waterfront, Macedonia reg.*
Sunday resting by geka32, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos_150613_0004 by Tommy Thovsland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens by Hannah Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokastritsa, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
The Beach by ROOT Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere on Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
7 (4) by Debbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Acropolis - Athens. by dipphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Rethymno, Crete*
DSC09454 by Jaap Hofstee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki Greece by Photos-By Eros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.
*Υδρο-φόρος ορίζοντας / Color palette #hydra by Costas Kargakos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Ναυπλιο by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape at Kalavrita, Peloponnese*
Pure Land-shape by GEORGE TSIMTSIMIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, west Greece*
13-06-2011 by Baggelis Tsinias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carnival of Xanthi, Thrace*
Xanti Carnaval by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Greece by Jinjing Shen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Timfi, Epirus*
lake of dragon, mount timfi by Giorgos Mantzios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandoned mine, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sulphur mine by Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by WhishingOnAsTar!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina port at sunrise (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
Sunrise at Aegina Greece by Aineias Babulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Kalamata,Greece by bledi veizaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around lake of Ioannina, Epirus*
Chase your Future! by runnismo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Upper town of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Ages ''divided'' by Teo Bot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastelorizo port and town (Kastelorizo island), Dodecanese*
SDIM1430 by Minako_MM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Kavala, Greece by pch_bg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vessa, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Vessa Chios Greece by DIMITRA MYLONAKI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanias town, Crete*
Platanias 1,18, Crete by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Int. Choir Competition and Festival Kalamata 2015 by Interkultur Germany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta landscape, Peloponnese*
Road to Sparti, Greece by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori stone bridge, Epirus*
Stone bridge at Zagorochoria by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise at Naxos chora, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
sunrise at Naxos port by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_4893_4_5 by annaspies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Wathi by Vesna Bojović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Chalkida by night (Euboea), Central Greece*
Bridge Light Trails by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portara (Grand door) of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Temple of Apollo by NiStam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda beach resort (near St. Nikolaos town), Crete*
Domes of Elounda by Travelive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Greece 2007 by ohhenry415, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Snugglers Cove by Irwin Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki -After the sunset by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
DSC01461 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC01726 by Megan Jevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island panoramic view, Cyclades*
Greece Is the Word by Kendra Mehling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Interior view of (new) museum of Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Athens (2016) by Ub66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Fashions fade, style is eternal. by Iosif Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
Batsi Village by Ole Rødland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Felsen Nähe Meteora Klöster by pelzwanze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira by Armando Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Corinthos, Peloponnese*
The canal of Corinth by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
Ancient olympia, Greece by Christina Athanasiadi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of knights in old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Rhodes 08-2009 0471.jpg by Laurent Moriconi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
The Santorini Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsigrado beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
19 by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Timoni beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Timoni by forceberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Imerovigli by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town at dusk, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Little Venice, Mykonos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki-Griechenland by Erich Kuhfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Corfu: Liston Plaza (modelled on the Rue de Rivoli, Paris):*

Corfu's Liston Piazza was modelled on Paris's Rue de Rivoli by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benitses, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
DSC05816-1 by Colin Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos from Above, Thessaly*
Sentimental Purpose by Kostas Themelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vronta monastery, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Moni Vronta by Mani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Serifos (Serifos island), Cyclades*
Port of Serifos #greekislands #ilovegreece #instagramers #instagram #lifo #athensvoice #greece #islands #holidays by Francine Dorier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythio by Steve Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta's old bridge, Epirus*
Historical Arta's bridge by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Fira by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*
IMG_5512 by Antoine Dernivoix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki waterfront, Macedonia reg.*
Sunny Thessaloniki by Jim Makos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Santorini island, Cyclades*
Santorini Greece - Galaxy Note 2 by Batist Tardiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dam lake Gedoura, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Limni Fragmatos Gadoura by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Άνω Βαθύ (Σάμος) by Dimitris Karras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - Kastraki by Car Los, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Corinthos, Peloponnese*
Isthmus of Corinth by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Approaching Navagio Beach with shipwreck, Zakynthos (Greece) by Merton Wilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge (Zagori), Epirus*
Old Bridge by Tasos Koutsiaftis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Best place for a Greek siesta! #greece #GreekExplorer #MovedToGreece #zakynthos #zante #navagio #iggreece #zakynthosisland #olympus #olympuspen #olympuspenf #iggreece #ig_greece #travel #TravelLife #TravelWithaSmile #lifeisajourney #igers #igdaily #igroma by Calin Stan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Ανανεωμένη, γιορτινή και χωρίς σκαλωσιές! ⛪ #Μητρόπολη #Εκκλησία #Αθήνα #Ελλάδα #Ορθοδοξία #Cathedral #Church #Ecclesia #Athens #Athina #Hellas #Greece #Orthodoxy by Apostolos Dimopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece - Santorini - Oia by Car Los, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Kefalonia 2014-7 by Catherine Sharman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos (Patmos island), Dodecanese*
Monastery of St John -Chora by chapelhall B & N., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi lagoon, West Greece*
Mesolongi by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Sunset Meteora by Krasi St Matarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece - Santorini - Fira by Car Los, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
the goddesses by francesca franza, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Achilleion Palace terrace on Corfu:*

Statues on the Terrace at The Achilleion Palace in Corfu by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
3d clouds by Agapi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tigaki beach (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Sailing in #Greece by Tracy Gymellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia at night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini, Greece by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sarakiniko, Milos by Sherry Lai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
IMG_0006 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Windmills of Mykonos by Sebastian König, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stoupa (Mani), Peloponnese*
IMG_5313 by Basz15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Greece_996.jpg by Pich Ampaikitpanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsilvou lake (Achaia), Peloponnese*
Tsivlou Lake by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagoon of Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Lagoon of Messolonghi by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
IMG_0505 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
IMG_0288 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio by night, Peloponnese*
Ναυπλιο by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Le theâtre d'Epidaure by Emmanuel Thiry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by peter_tselios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai forest beach, Crete*
Crete holidays by Crete Holiday Homes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
Panoramic by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tripoli (main square), Peloponnese*
Untitled by Kleanthis Mpantis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios town, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
The Hydra Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio by night, Peloponnese*
Ναυπλιο by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos Town (Chora) by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lighthouse in the old town of Chania, Crete*
Lighthouse | Xania | Greece by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venetian fortress Koule in Heraklion, Crete*
Venetian fortress Koule in Heraklion by Dimitris Galatas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis, Thrace*
untitled by Vasili Bakalos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Waves 4 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra island, Attica reg.*
Hydra Island - Greece by Ioannisdg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos waterfront, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Back in Kos by Steenjep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
ThyraByNight by Alessandro Bischetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens aerial view by night, Attica reg.*
Athens pro-government anti-austerity rally during Feb 11 Eurogroup. by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_0018 by Iam Rebelone, on Flickr[


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
聖托里尼 Santorini Fira by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Sounio, Attica reg.*
sunset at Sounion by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Chios island, North Aegean reg.*
00728 by Ille May, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charaki town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_7652-Edit by Vitaly Boyko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Setia, Crete*
IMG_0772 by Lefteris Kriaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastère Agios Nikolaos by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zappeio (Athens), Attica reg.*
Untitled by Ryan Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra island, Attica reg.*
Hydra Island, Greece by Ioannisdg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Vrasna (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Nea Vrasna by E306, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Chilling on the beach by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zeas port (Piraeus, Athens), Attica reg.*
Deep blue sea by ftasoulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stoupa village, Peloponnese*
Stoupa, Greece by royleader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
One last beer at the New Fort, Corfu by Mattewes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*
Rock Town by Maskedmarble, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 154 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower (Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.)*
White Tower by Landscapesandstuffs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
God's view by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (on Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
corfu by margarita burgueros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Cliff by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis, Thrace*
Phare d'Alexandroupoli by Jopa Elleul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Lunch in Limni by Daniel Fishman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Premier jour à Fira...premiers coups de soleil !! #greekislands #greece #santorini #fira #landscape #tourism #travel #architecture #instagood #picoftheday by Mathias Doisne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
The Venetian Harbor and Old Town of Chania, Greece by LinuxGal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
天空之城 Meteora by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of the Knights in old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by dipphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Kamiros, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Ancient Kamiros by markilou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limeni (Mani), Peloponnese*
limeni - when the light goes down by Vasilis., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown beach location, Thassos island (Macedonia reg.)*
THASSOS ISLAND. GREECE. by Ronald Saunders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio Beach, Greece by LMON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi, Thrace*
Xanthi, Northern Greece by Edith Frieling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Greece - Kavala by Stelios Kafetzakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syntagma square (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC_0834 by Stam Manousis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio Bridge, West Greece - Peloponnese*
Rio-Antirio Bridge, Greece. by Judi Berks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Epidavros Theater by Steve Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Samos town, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_2933 by Chris V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vizitsa (Pelio), Thessaly*
Βυζίτσα | Vizitsa by George Leontaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio by night, Crete*
Saint Minas, Heraklion, Crete, Greece. by Theodore Brillakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos, Greece by Dejan Dodig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_7399 by Cédric Brouste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Kos (Kos town, Kos island), Dodecanese*
the harbour by coulportste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ierapetra, Crete*
Fishing boats by Over Doz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
07082014-IMG_7338 by Eva Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens Greece,Kotzia square at night. View from the offices of Panepirotic Federation of Greece by vasiliki2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos town, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
WP_20150615_013 by Peter Handley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos acropolis, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropole de Lindos by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens's Acropolis), Attica reg.*
Untitled by AWDennison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSC05967 by Benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sarakiniko, Milos by Sherry Lai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
#slamtorini by John Keith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
_MG_4924 by _ polarbear547, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripoli, Peloponnese*
Untitled by KLEANTHIS MPANTIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Reflectsss by billouk 13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece3-5648.jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC07254 by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The lake of Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina lake panorama! #huawei #huaweimates #lumeahuawei #ioanionna #greece #GreekExplorer #TravelLife #TravelWithaSmile #lifeisajourney #igers #igdaily #igromania #photooftheday #bbctravel #rotravel #ClubulFoto #igers #iggreece #travel #travelblogger # by Calin Stan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Crete 06.03.16 by ml3269, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old airport of Hellinikon (Athens), Attica reg.*
Ellinikon International Airport by Hannah Smith, on Flickr

In the near future (we hope):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928606


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece by Sabine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stylida bay, Central Greece*
Olive orchards at the Aegean Sea by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Cloudy weather ~ Chalcis by Argyro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
PORTO KATSIKI,LEFKADA by MNIMONIAKOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nea Artaki, Euboea (Central Greece)*
Nea Artaki by t.valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Floating Boat by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Street Rethymno by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*Touches by Julien van Dommelen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
"At First Light" – Meteora, Greece by Mark Iandolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini Azul by Rafa Devesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens from Acropolis, Attica reg.*
The Temple of Zeus as seen from the Acropolis, in Athens, Greece [OC] [2048 x 1365] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos town (Samos island), Central Aegean reg.*
Summer Storm over Samos town by Manolis Thravalos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Acropolis .IMG_1893 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*
Πλατεία Κοραή Πειραιάς by Litsa Bousboura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki waterfront, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki coast by annaspies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra, Greece by Sally Alm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
The Venetian Harbor and Old Town of Chania, Greece by LinuxGal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta by night, Epirus*
DSC_1350 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Untitled by sakis pouliassis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, West Greece - Peloponnese regions*
Last night was magical by Aikaterini Koutsi Marouda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos acropolis, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_7179-Edit by Vitaly Boyko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vouliagmeni lake (Athens suburbia), Attica reg.*
Λίμνη Βουλιαγμένης by kbulut58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Steve Lionel, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

_*White Tower of Thessaloniki










*_


Meteora


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*
Each layer of color here indicates a different rock, expelled by a different volcanic eruption, that would eventually create the island we now know as Santorini, Greece [OC] [2048 x 1365] by georgeekman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
The Hydra Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*
Chios Town, Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_8766 by Antonios Karagiannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_8771 by Antonios Karagiannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
Robert Emmerich - 66 HDR Forward to the sea at the harbor in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
IMG_0006 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck of Gythio, Peloponnese*
Shipwreck by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karlovasi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Karlovasi by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_3291 by 諾雅爾菲, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
_MG_4656 by Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
thessaloniki,greece,pride 2015 by Eleni Vraka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterfront of Kos town (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Back in Kos by Steenjep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Corfù by WildBear76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Our Lady church of Tinos (Tinos island), Cyclades*
Tinos - Cyclades (Greece) by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
Back in Time, Ancient Olympia, Greece by Dimitris Karkanis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros (Poros island), Attica reg.*
#poros #greece by Pedro Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skyros island, Thessaly reg.*
Σκυρος χωρα DSC02478 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Beauty of Athens, Greece by Fabrizio Caradonna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka, Thessaly*
Kalambakka, Greece by satinonline2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora - St. Nikolaos Anapafsas Monastery by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
pirgi, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Forest at Autumn, Macedonia reg.*
Autumn light by ilias nikoloulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokastritsa monastery, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu, Paleokastritsa Monastery by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night, Athens (Attica reg.)*
DSC_9651 by Jimakoss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old port and town of Chania, Crete*
Chania by Travis Modisette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Boat and White Rocks Cove Sarakiniko HIGH by Nicholas Kontis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos Old Town Karpathos by SzaboGyul4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omonia square (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC_0334 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokastritsa, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
The Beach by ROOT Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Blue hour @ ioannina lake #nickvous #nofilter #bluehour #ioanninalake #ioannina #epirus #photo #photooftheday #blue #lake #night #nightphotography #greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trichonida lake (Agrinio), West Greece*
Nature's gold by Dim Vas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio by night, Peloponnese*
Ναυπλιο by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Greece_996.jpg by Pich Ampaikitpanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC01538 by Bill Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Aphaea, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*
Temple of Aphaea by Michael O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach view from Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach View from Myrina Castle Olympus OMD EM5 & Panasonic 45-20mm) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythio Town_Greece by Margaritis Xenofon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
IMG_6928 by Alexis Gavras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Lithaios river, Trikala, Greece. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia P1010511 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
ΠΑΡΓΑ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Greece Kefalonia Island by Attila Juhasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari by Nikolaos Housas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania old harbour, Crete*
Chania by gigiush (Emmanuel), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini's cable car (Fira), Santorini lsland (Cyclades)*
2016.06.20 Oia cable car by Jim Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga by Hanne Villumsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Untitled by Gillian Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Dodecanese)*
The Harbor of Batsi by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Kamari beach... by Χάρης Κλέντος, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrties, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Tolendos from Afar by Gillian Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
P6260007 by Howard Chalkley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
DSC05619 by Nguyễn Quang Châu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Venetian Harbour, Rethymno, Crete by Imaginative Nemo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythira island, Ionian islands*
Greece-Kythira by fot-oscar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos 2015 by Pete Blaxill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Jenni A+, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra_Harbour.jpg by Dave Anteh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Serifos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
Kastoria (GREECE) by A_nTRa_X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Sunny Day _ Greece Kalymnos _ M Lamprinos by M Lamprinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens from Herodion theater, Attica reg.*
IMG_1353 by Asmaa Salah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*
The Lighthouse, Chania, Crete, Greece by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos .IMG_1804 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens Acropolis by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Artaki town, Euboea (Central Greece reg.)*
@ Nea Artaki by Theodoros Valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Olympos in distance, Macedonia reg.*
Mount Olympus (Mont Olympe), Northern Greece - Sept. 28, 2015 - from Peristasi, Pieria by Panagiotis Bartzos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at New Artaki (Euboea), Central Greece*
Sunset @ Nea Artaki by Theodoros Valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens), Attica reg.*
The Monastiraki square by Nadine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia village Santorini Greece by Nektarios Karefyllakis, on Flickr


----------



## ELDOK (Feb 2, 2010)

Santorini


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Greece - Kavala by Stelios Kafetzakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge (Zagori), Epirus*
Old Bridge by Tasos Koutsiaftis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village on Naxos island, Cyclades*
IMG_0272 filoti by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island in mist, Cyclades*
Cruise in the Clouds by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio by night, Peloponnese*
Ναυπλιο by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsilvou lake (Achaia), Peloponnese*
Tsivlou Lake by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Untitled by Photos presentation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini Island, Greece by AJ White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Rio - Bridge by vasilis Rentas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki/Ladadika by Kyriakos11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Smomovo lake (Karditsa), Thessaly*
PC261932-Smokovo Lake.Sofades.Karditsa.Thessaly.Greece. by Evangelos Vissariou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythio Town_Greece by Margaritis Xenofon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Wathi by Vesna Bojović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around lake of Ioannina, Epirus*
Chase your Future! by runnismo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaca island, Ionian islands*
Greece by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mount Athos:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

mount Athos:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mount Athos:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mount Athos:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Mount Athos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Eric Offereins: Source, credits of these photos?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Ios, Cyclades*
ΙΟΣ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Fiskardo 06 DSC_0182 by Ewa Kulon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
IMG_0259 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> @Eric Offereins: Source, credits of these photos?


all by myself.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hersonissos bay, Crete*
The steep bank by Anthonio Nordhagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Black sand beach of Perissa, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSCF5921_ by Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
on the edge by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
_DSC5617 by Hans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Entrance to Mandraki Harbor (I). Rhodes (Greece) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Météores ... by Patrick HUNKELER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Upper view of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki, Greece by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
Bourtzi of Methoni Castle by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini island, Greece by Gábor Wiandt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of Knights in the old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Greece_09 by SkowronTheDestroyer, on Flickr


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful photo, beautiful country!
Hello from Russia, from the Russian Greeks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakynthos, Greece by G Travels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece by Chris DeHanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Greece by Chris DeHanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Symi Island by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Acropolis from Ardettos - Athens by Raffaele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
MYKONOS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
streets of Rethymno by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Symi Island by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by hdaldry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perama's port, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Cafeteria with a view by Chiara Tamburini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
In der Altstadt von Rhodos Stadt by Herbert Sieben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
The Meteora-Greece by agialopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Psychro Cave (Lasithi), Crete*
Psychro Cave - Diktaean Cave by GR FUN GR FUN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mirabella Bay, Crete*
Mirabella Bay, Crete, north of Hagios Nikolaus by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Milos island, Cyclades*
Milos by Ioanna Kapetanaki., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
old part of Rhodos city by Rolf Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini, Cyclades*
aegean sky. waves. white spraya splash. by nolita_:, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos palace, Crete*
Tourists in Knossos Palace. Heraklion (Crete/ Greece) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old bridge on Megapotamos (Preveli), Crete*
Old bridge on Megapotamos, Preveli. by Remigiusz G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra beach (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra by Alexia Graziani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*Veneto by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Symi, Dodecanese*
A lovely Island: Symi - Greece by Klaus Ottes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Greece by Gabriella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stellari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Stellari beach, Liapades, Corfu by Bill Metallinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of Our Lady in Tinos island, Cyclades*
Παναγία Τήνου by thanos g, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of Our Lady in Tinos island, Cyclades*
Holy Lady of Tinos by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Temple of Olympian Zeus, Olympieion, Athens by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
porto - katsiki by modamorphosis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ammoudi bay, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece 2015 (46 of 184).jpg by Charles-Antoine Giroux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour windmills (Rhodes town, Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
mandraki harbour windmills by William J Mills, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Acrópolis of Athens by Clear Of Conflict, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kipos bay, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Kipos II, Milos - Greece, July 2016 by ESTjustPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Greece by george papadatos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veria, Macedonia reg.*
Βεροια DSC03681 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Samos (Samos island), Central Aegean reg.*
20160710-DSC_0389.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

My favorite country in Europe :heart:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens from Plaka, Attica reg.*
Athens by williwieberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of Our Lady in Tinos island, Cyclades*
Tinos island, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa, Greece by Happy! - Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania harbour, Crete*
R0014031 by Thomas Doudas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesopotamos village, Epirus*
Mesopotamos, Epirus by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Traditional architecture of Oia village on Santorini island by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykónos by Aximix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
White Tower and Bust Admiral Nikolaos Votsi, Thessaloniki by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko (Milos island), Cyclades*
IMG_9920 by ste7ios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio aerial view, Peloponnese*
Vista de Nauplia desde la Fortaleza Palamidi (Giaxich y Lasalle, s.XVIII) by Dena Flows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira with an 8mm #12 by Claire Stones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica reg.*
Poros Island B&W by Κωστας Καραγκουνης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Full moon festival Lemnos island by Κωστας Καραγκουνης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karlovasi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
20160713-DSC_0859.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archaggelos town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
2015-05-09 13.15.14 by Vincent van den Braken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Rhodes, Dodecanese, South Aegean, Greece by Karine Vigneault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos at sunset (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Greece 2016 by danar325, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos (Patmos island), Dodecanese*
Patmos Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Terrace with view - Santorini by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Mykonos, Greece by cpcmollet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Windmill in Chios by Στελιος Στττ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diagoras airport of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Diagoras Airport - Rhodes [RHO / LGRP] by dahlaviation.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*
IMG_5512 by Antoine Dernivoix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*
Directing Birds by Kondilo Bousboura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town, Crete*
Cliff Diving event in Agios Nikolaos!!! by Alex Boutzalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*
Chios Town, Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Rhodos by Kenny C, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Meteora, inside Great Meteoron monastery, Thessaly, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platamon Castle, Central Macedonia, 2008
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardiani, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Kardiani/Tinos by Nick Tsourouflis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Evangelismos Church by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania old town, Crete*
chania old harbor creta greece by ___bruno___, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*
Santorini ~ Greece by Elisa Condoluci Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, 2008*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, Rhodes Island, 2013
*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos, Crete*
Cretan odyssey by Mark Meynell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka district (Athens), Attica reg.*
Plaka by Panos Asproulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour (Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
The medieval windmills in Mandraki by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Shadow of the Mountains by Jaffy O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
pirgi, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Untitled by Georgios Karamanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
IMG_5824 by Elaine King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houmeriako village (Lasithi), Crete*
HOUMERIAKO CRETE by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Kos, Greece by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythnos island, Cyclades*
Kythnos Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Aegina, Attica reg.*
GREECE Aegina, Saronic Gulf Islands, Attica by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos harbour (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Kos Island 2011 by Paul Corfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Naxos town (Naxos island), Cyclades*
NAXOS by Alejandra Murcia Valderrama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skopelo Islan - Panormos*

Skopelos Island, Panormos by Stephen H., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thassos Island*


Giola, Thassos by Andrey Andreev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oinousses island, North Aegean reg.*
Οινούσσες / Oinousses by Joe Pan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise at Naxos town (Naxos island), Cyclades*
sunrise at Naxos port by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livada beach (Tinos island), Cyclades*
_IMG3512-2016 Tinos by miltos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos ruins, Crete*Escalera monumental by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda harbour, Crete*
Elounda, Crete, Greece 2016 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
MYKONOS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos, Greece: view of Pythagoreion embraced by the Aegean Sea / Πυθαγόρειο Σάμου: θέα από την Παναγία Σπηλιανή by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga - Greece by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Greetings from #AristotleSquare in #Thessaloniki #Greece2016 by Peter Minakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour in town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Church of Annunciation. Rhodes Town (Greece) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Untitled by rnscuba7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by Gergely Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papadates village (Preveza region), Epirus*
Papadates Greece by LefterisDt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town (Patmos island), Dodecanese*
20160715-DSC_0622.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos (Naxos island), Cyclades*
Greece -86 by Simon & Vicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga by night! by Dimitris Rentis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos (Naxos island), Cyclades*
Hopping to Naxos: View from the Portara Monument (the gate to an ancient temple for Apollo) by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tempi valley, Macedonia reg.*
Pinios River, Tempi Valley by aekthanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Stylida, Central Greece*
Olive orchards at the Aegean Sea by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town (Patmos island), Dodecanese*
20160717-DSC_0807.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
My days in Athens by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Too Fast by OneMoreGeorge Frames, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Rhodos, Greece, Historical Rhodos Town, 057 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros (Gr) - 24 Sep 2016 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardamili, Peloponnese*
Street by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos (Naxos island), Cyclades*
20160720-DSC_0886.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos, Kefalonia, Griekenland by Michael Neeven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sarakiniko Beach, Milos, Greece by Mariu Paolini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On Volcano island, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC_2483 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC_2643 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Above Ioannina lake, Epirus*
Above by Makis Siderakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Greece - Kavala by Stelios Kafetzakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mouse island, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Pontikonisi Corfu by gfono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*

Delphi Panorama {Explored} by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Photo taken in Rethimnon, Crete Island, Greece. by hanna_astephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
thessaloniki,greece,pride 2015 by Eleni Vraka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Nikos Tzivakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ioannina, Epirus*
Greece, autumn at lake of Ioannina by nikosgr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Koules fortress - Heraklion by Sotiris Chatzistratis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Lefkada, Greece by Nick Tsenteme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios island, Cyclades*
Leaving Ios - Ios - Greece by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
A daytrip by boat from Rhodes to the island of Symi, 014 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Pyrovitsa, Peloponnese*
Early night by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
greece_hydra_05 by Spiros Prassas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Insel Nisyros, Süd-Ägäis.jpg by H. Eisenreich, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Akrata Achaias Greece by Αλεξανδρος Σπινουλας, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Aristi in spring by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Last photo meanwhile.
Μονοπάτι ανάμεσα στους μηλεώνες-Through the route of apple trees by Dimitris Maggioris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki metro station (Athens), Attica reg.*
Monastiraki Station in the heart of Athens by Giorgos Simos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monenvasia by Andrea Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
The market streets of Fira. Santorini by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rodi - Selfie by Armando Domenico Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Beach life by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Olympic sport complex in Athens, Attica reg.*
Olympic field in Athens, Greece by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
DSC04083 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Heraklio, Crete*
A postcard from Heraklio by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Paros by gigiush (Emmanuel), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Rio-Andirio Bridge by Rupert Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
20160913-DSC05323 by Hunter Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Itea (Delphi), Central Greece*
Itea - Dephi Greece by Gary Bembridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kea island, Cyclades*
solo by Manos Botsaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ancient thera by Matt Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica reg.*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
ΝΑΥΜΑΧΙΑ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΥ 2016 by PATRAS SAILING CLUB, on Flickr


----------



## vera.g (Oct 11, 2016)

Impressive photos. Greece is an absolute paradise, incredible nature.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
"Know Thyself" by Steve Wall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_8061 by Kwoh Miin Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ioannina, Epirus*
Greece, autumn at lake of Ioannina by nikosgr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gorge of Langadha (between Kalamata and Sparti), Peloponnese*
Gorge of Langadha, Kalamata to Sparti road by Andy Hay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra morning by Seng Mah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
L1030610 by Lyuba Yanchuleva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
MILOS_2016_150 by FlickCris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Ancient Delphi by Joe Szalay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere on Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*
13323372 by Lyuba Yanchuleva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thassos island, Macedonia reg.*
Admiring the View! by Catherine Atter Hristena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC_4380 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania by Lorenzo Fiumalbi, on Flickr


----------



## SuperXerxes77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Achilleion Palace, Gastouri, Corfu


----------



## SuperXerxes77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sunset Restaurant, Pelekas, Corfu


----------



## SuperXerxes77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sunset Restaurant's terrace, Pelekas, Corfu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island from volcano, Cyclades*
NIK_0207 by Oren Barel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathys bay, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
london 2014-150526.jpg by benny.levine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio by night, Peloponnese*
Night traffic in the heart of Egio by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Greece, autumn at lake of Ioannina by nikosgr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori, Epirus*
Zagori 2016 by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
Milos, the island of colours by cristina bolognini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
NIK_9880 by Oren Barel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
IMG_20161014_101244 by acrylic2k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antartiko village, Epirus*
ΑΝΤΑΡΤΙΚΟΝ_(1) by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
28072746 by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Temple of Olympian Zeus by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkadi monastery (Rethymno), Crete*
Kloster Arkadi by germancute, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ What an unusual looking monastery, looks more like Spanish Baroque than Greek to me.

Can we post self-made photos on this thread too?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WasabiHoney said:


> Can we post self-made photos on this thread too?


Yes, but 1 photo per post.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
thunderstruck by Stavros Kesedakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Greece, Athens, Dexameni, One Kleomenous st by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesta, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Μεστά / Mesta,Chios by Joe Pan, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


>


What a beautiful building! And the ones behind it also seem to be of very good quality. I didn't expect to find this kind of buildings in such a central part of Athens.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Skiathos, Sporades, Thessaly*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Chora Mykonou (Mykonos Town), Mykonos, Cyclades*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kastoria, Western Macedonia
*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Temple of Apollo by john o'mahony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aoos river, Epirus*
Aoos river running through the gorge ! by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrokorinthos castle, Peloponnese*
Akrokorinthos - Llegando by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
The town of Olympos by Øyvind Evenstuen, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kavala town hall, Kavala, Eastern Macedonia & Thrace
*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Edessa, Central Macedonia
*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ermoupoli, Cyclades*










Sorry for the bad quality of my pictures, they are scanned from paper as I only had an analog camera during most of my stay in Greece.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens the land of the gods and goddesses #greekmythology #greece #athens #europe #acropolis #beautifuldestinations #wonderful_places #iphone #photography #tlpics #bestvacations #photooftheday #cloudy #wanderlust #trees #history #greek #greecestagram by Jehan Muraish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights in Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
The knights Palace by Nikos Rhodian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by Atle R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece + Delphi-Athens (11 of 29) by Jen, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Arch of Galerius (Kamara), Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia
*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*National Gardens, Athens, Attica*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Tempi Canyon, Thessaly*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
01 - 014 dimineata Sf Nicolae 06309 by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece Delphi by Epsilon68 - Street and Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Terrace with view - Santorini by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Fiscardo, Kefalonia, Ionian Islands, Greece :: HDR by Artie Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Black sand beach of Perissa, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSCF5921_ by Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Venus, Mercury and the New Moon by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra_Harbour.jpg by Dave Anteh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_6409 by Baptiste Flageul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilene town, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mytilene at November by Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythnos island, Cyclades*
Kythnos Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas, Macedonia reg.*
Summer Memory by Gabi Halla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus port (Athens), Attica reg.*
Port of Piraeus, Greece by Chris&Steve (cands), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Boats at the port of Evripos by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
FOLLOW US, It's weekend! Days for relax and recharge batteries for an other hard week #holiday #week #relax #outdoors #sports #trip #greece #people #nature #photographer #photography #photo #photos #water #blue #sweden #nikon #sony #green #milano #como #t by nextlevel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Navplion, Greece by Chris&Steve (cands), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Epidaurus, Greece by Chris&Steve (cands), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Acropolis, Athens, Greece by Nikos Roccos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Lady lazing at a Mykonos beach by Nagarjun Kandukuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristi (Ioannina), Epirus*
Analtu pi huhutâ by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Theodoroi lighthouse (Loutraki), Peloponnese*
Hope and Fear by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Left Alone... by Spyros Gialelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkida, Euboea (Greece) by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Greece 2016 053 by Mark sanders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Greece 2016 145 by Mark sanders, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bey Hammam / Paradise Baths, Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia
*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Saint Panteleimon Byzantine church, Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Seikh Sou zoo, Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Longos Mansion (aka The Red House), Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae - Lion Gate Inside by Le Monde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grambousa, Crete*
CRETE 2016 by HANS-CHRISTIAN DAVIDSEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
P9284398 - Epidaurus Divadlo by Milan Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis, Thrace*
untitled by Vasili Bakalos, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Hippokration Hospital and Pyrgos Athinon (Athens Tower), Greece's tallest building, Athens, Attica
*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Alley in Mykonos Town, Mykonos, Cyclades*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ladadika neighborhood, Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*The southern suburbs of Athens and the Saronic Gulf, Attica*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Pelican in Mykonos Town, Mykonos, Cyclades*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Bezesteni and Allegra Ergas building, Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta, Peloponnese*
View south over Sparta to the mountains of Taygetus The utterly deserted Acropolis of Sparti - not a soul anywhere! by Kevin Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos foundation (Athens), Attica reg.*
Yesterday, at the absolutely magnificent Stavros Niarchos Foundation, right at the Athens seafront. #niarchos #niarchosfoundation #dusk #culture #somethingdifferent #iphoneography #iphonephoto by Stratos Safioleas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio_Panorama by Sergey Dyachkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Marinatou in Fira by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, cat is participating on this thread with his own pictures, that's great! Very nice contributions, cat!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I need some more likes then  I thought of posting a few photos here while panoramio is taking its last breaths; then after I upload my pictures all over on some other site I can open a full Greek thread of my own.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Terrace with view - Santorini by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 154 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos, Greece by Jay Cross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki by Photo_hobbyist, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Peloponnese 

Peloponnese - countryside by Brian O'Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Messinia, Greece countryside by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Nisyros volcano (Nisyros island), Dodecanese*
Volcan de Nisyros | L'un des sous-cratères by Antonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Άνω Βαθύ (Σάμος) by Dimitris Karras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC04462 by Dan Deamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos), Central Greece*
Arahova by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Ναύπλιο by D. F. P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
The Venetian Harbor and Old Town of Chania, Greece by LinuxGal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Lefkada, Greece by Nick Tsenteme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalcis by Joanna Voulgarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC04462 by Dan Deamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ioannina (Ioannina), Epirus*
Above by Makis Siderakis, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kotzia Square and Athens City Hall, Athens, Attica*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Meteora, Thessaly*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Karanos waterfall, Edessa, Central Macedonia*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Metamorphosi Sotiros (Transfiguration of the Savior) Byzantine church, Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*
View of Fira from The Caldera. Santorini by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Messene, Peloponnese*
Messenian shadows by Oleg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens... by tahsin konur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagkadia village (Arkadia), Peloponnese*
ΛΑΓΚΑΔΙΑ ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑΣ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
DSC_6805 by Panos Kritsonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
P8030312 by zeeky bik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Untitled by Nikos Tsitsel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
Metsovo - Epirus - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Temple of Olympian Zeus, the largest in Greece, Athens, Attica*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Strofilia Lagoon, Skiathos, Sporades, Thessaly*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Tsimiski Street, Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by Gergely Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Hydra - Walk to Prophet Elias Monastery - View on the city by Xavier Bonnefoy-Cudraz, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Greece has one of the most diverse and most fascinating topography.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses town (Spetses island), Attica reg.*
Spetses Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barkiza (suburb of Athens), Attica reg.*
Making new friends by Vangelis Roussos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
The Basilica of Saint Mark (I). Heraklion (Crete/ Greece) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka bay and Spinalonga island, Crete*
Plaka and Spinalonga by Richard Graves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
People by Threepenny-photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Le port d'Hydra by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3465 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Paxi island, Ionian islands*
Paxi Sunset by Konstantinos Rakantas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
GREECE Aegina, Saronic Gulf Islands, Attica by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paros island, Cyclades*
2016 - September - Cyclades by Jay Selley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Κοκκάρι (Σάμος) by Dimitris Karras, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Keramikos (Bull of Dionysios of Kollitos), Athens, Attica*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Banana Beach, Skiathos, Sporades, Thessaly*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by peter_tselios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
DSC01142 by Antonis Kotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Rethymno, Crete*
DSC09454 by Jaap Hofstee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadia village, Tilos island (Dodecanese)*
Λιβάδια Τήλου by ndimensi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
a busy market day by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Lykavittos and Athens by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum (Athens), Attica reg.*
Lines by mutos21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas castle, Macedonia reg.*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ioannina, Epirus*
fusion by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Argostoli by Fotini Maravegia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villages in Zagori, Epirus*
The Zagori Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
100903_L1050558-Pano-1.JPG by mamaliga mania, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Athens by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, Central Greece*
Amfilochia, Greece by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
Καστοριά-πανσέληνος by Theo Mirk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pindos mountain, Epirus*
Pindos mountain by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutraki, Peloponnese*
Christmas is coming to town... by Christos Andreou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutraki, Peloponnese*
φως.....light by kbulut58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ahh...Santorini by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mt.Panachaiko (Patra), Peloponnese*
Παναχαικό - Mt.Panachaiko Greece. by DINOS KRASSAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Chios town (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town at dusk, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Little Venice, Mykonos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Snugglers Cove by Irwin Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi ancient theater, Central Greece*
Open theater of Delphi by Javiralv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neos Marmaras (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
GREECE Neos Marmaras-Parthenonas, Sithonia, Halkidiki, Macedonia by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Heraklion by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all
Feliz Navidad a todos
Joyeux Noël à tous
Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenonas village (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
GREECE Parthenonas, Sithonia, Halkidiki, Macedonia by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gytheio, Peloponnese*2016-06-04-14.38.40.JPG by Marinos Agelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Christmas moments by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos Bikes by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Attica reg.*
Γεωμετρική Ομορφιά | Geometrical Beauty by Dimitris Iatrou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Old and New by Elisabeth Arvaniti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Waves 4 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr=


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Chilling on the beach by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Acropolis .IMG_1893 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
Robert Emmerich - 66 HDR Forward to the sea at the harbor in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
The Hydra Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*
Πλατεία Κοραή Πειραιάς by Litsa Bousboura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oai Sunset by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Early morning sun on Corfu, Greece by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
National Guard by Spyros Papaspyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta, Peloponnese*
View south over Sparta to the mountains of Taygetus The utterly deserted Acropolis of Sparti - not a soul anywhere! by Kevin Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Trikala By Night! by Thanasis Drizos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Village of Kiliomeno, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Best place for a Greek siesta! #greece #GreekExplorer #MovedToGreece #zakynthos #zante #navagio #iggreece #zakynthosisland #olympus #olympuspen #olympuspenf #iggreece #ig_greece #travel #TravelLife #TravelWithaSmile #lifeisajourney #igers #igdaily #igroma by Calin Stan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nestos river, Macedonia reg.*Nestos river by Arion Kourkouvelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Unique Experience Tour by Santorini Tour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tigaki beach (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Sailing in #Greece by Tracy Gymellas, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Unknown location, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*


This is the village of Kiliomeno in the center of Zakynthos, with the bell tower of the church of Agios Nikolaos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka, Thessaly*
WP_20170103_09_50_56_Pro by Corina Chirila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Konaki district (Karditsa), Thessaly*
Το κονάκι Προδρόμου Καρδίτσας Prodromos Karditsa Konaki (= dwelling landowner) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Panteleimonas, Macedonia reg.*
Παλαιός Παντελεήμονας6 by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Untitled1 by Vasilis Petris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Tessaloniki roman agora by Corina Chirila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Shopping Stroll by Lee Rudd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pinakates (Pelion), Thessaly*
Οι Πινακ(άτ)ες του Πηλίου Pinacates at Pelion mount by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Cyclades - Syros - Ermoupoli by europeIluva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Running Squad by Jim Makos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos), Central Greece*
Arachova by europeIluva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Mykonos, Greece by Carrie Finley-Bajak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kea island, Cyclades*
Kea Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Kalavrita, Peloponnese*
Driving on the mountains by George Zarkadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastro (Folegandros), Cyclades*
Three by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*
Before the storm by Kostas Theognostou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
IMG_1568 by Sotirios Dimakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xilokastro, Peloponnese*
Untitled by Ntinos Nikolis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountains in Arkadia, Peloponnese*
2016-05-08_Vassae-0003 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
White Acropolis by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere at Athens, Attica reg.*
IMG_9750 by Paris Veltsos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
DSC09769 by Vasilis Petris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Misty morning by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
SAM_9903 by MarLei X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
G0051520_1484230664454_high by Pantelis Aspridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Greece by Olga Chicheva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Rethymno by Roald A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Chania, Crete*
The appearance of two old ladies after the storm by Giannis Angelakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythira castle, Ionian islands*
castle ruins by Isidoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sarakiniko by Claire Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica reg.*
Poros by Denis Brothier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanias, Crete*
Platanias 1,7, Crete by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio, Peloponnese*
Egio by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki Greece by Stylianos Lavranos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkadi monastery (Rethymno), Crete*
Kloster Arkadi by germancute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathys bay, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
london 2014-150526.jpg by benny.levine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Misty Meteora by Javiralv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Ata evi by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molyvos (Mythimna), ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Molyvos (Mythimna) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Day 9 Monday - Delphi (118) by Alan Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki waterfront (background: White Tower), Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki coast by annaspies, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mykonos:*

Greece: 'Venice' quarter of Mykonos, Greece by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Streets of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*


The pink house is the one where Mustafa Kemal Ataturk was born; it houses today the Turkish consulate in Thessaloniki.


----------



## prisma (Nov 16, 2006)

The sun is rising... Ampelokipoi district, Athens.

(photo by prisma)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripoli, Peloponnese*
Untitled by KLEANTHIS MPANTIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos town, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
WP_20150615_013 by Peter Handley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syntagma square (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC_0834 by Stam Manousis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokastritsa, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Paleokastritsa by http://arnaudballay.wix.com/photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio suburbia, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by NortheasternGEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
untitled12.jpg by Mark Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Greece: 'Venice' quarter of Mykonos, Greece by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

christos-greece said:


>


How cute! Now I wonder which one of these is our fellow forumer cat


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
thunderstruck by Stavros Kesedakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
28072746 by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkida, Euboea (Greece) by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
IMG_2129Athens_2400 by Gergely Csatari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omonia square (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC_0334 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos Old Town Karpathos by SzaboGyul4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala by night, Macedonia reg.*
Castle of Kavala Greece by Alex Garvanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koskinou viilage, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Traditional House by Nikos Rhodian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Evdilos port, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Evdilos Port by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
AM17_0524 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata port by night, Peloponnese*
Harbor of Kalamata by dimitris_koump, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
The new year celebration( of the ****) in the chinatown of Thessaloniki by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων by Raw Verse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens in snow (February 2008), Attica reg.*
The terrible winter of 2008 by Ilya Platonov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Castillo de Nafpaktos by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
DSC_5543_DSC_5546 Chania, Creta. Grecia by Giovanni Pilone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
2016_Delphi_037_20161115.jpg by Virgilijus Dadonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Aerial view of Thessaloniki city at night by vasilis ververidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos (130) by Matteo Baldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos (273) by Matteo Baldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga Harbour ( Greek mainland) (BW) (Canon EOS 7D & EF-S 17- 55mm f2.8 Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> The new year celebration( of the ****) in the chinatown of Thessaloniki


I love how SSC censored the word c*ck! The guy should have used "rooster" instead :rofl:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Greece01 by MooreResults, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Ιερά Μονή Αγίου Νικολάου Αναπαυσά Μετέωρα Holy Monastery of Saint Nikolaos Anapafsas Meteora H.D.R. 5 caps by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Θεσσαλονίκη, 3.5.2016 01 by p. vgenopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Athenas Panoramica 015a by Miguel Angel Rodriguez Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Untitled by kess vova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
DSC06621 by mrbeezwax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siviri (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Ο Φλεβάρης κι αν φλεφίσει... by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Greece - Ikaria - Drakano by Καλημέρα KALIMERA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotronas (Mani), Peloponnese*
2016-06-05-16.53.06.JPG by Marinos Agelis, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Unknown location, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*


This is Agios Georgios beach, located at the very eastern tip of Ikaria.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga island, Crete*
Κρήτη / Crete / Kreta: Spinalónga by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos waterfront, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Waterfront by Jim Butler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gramvousa (Chania), Crete*
From Grambusa (Gramvousa) by pavelonline pavelonline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Armenistis,Chalkidiki,Greece by MARIA mary066, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Limnionas, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Limnionas Greece Blue Waters Greece Amazing World Art Photography LuvPhotography Greece Holiday Painting with my DSLR www.luvphotography.com by Luv Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*karpenisi, Central Greece*
Karpenisi from the Hills West of Town by John Haley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katerini beach, Macedonia reg.*
paralia by Hajzenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Edipsos..Evia...Greece by Giannis Zaxarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos Panorama by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Carnival in Samos Town... by Nikolaos Housas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drakano, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Greece - Ikaria - Drakano by Καλημέρα KALIMERA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Historical Arta's bridge, Epirus*
Historical Arta's bridge by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythira island, Ionian islands*
Untitled by Adam Bognar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Thessaly*
Κούλουμα by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth Canal_Corinth_Greece_Jul16 by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape in Lefkada island, Ionian islands*
Trees 17 by orientalizing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegion, Peloponnese*
Walking the dog by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Reflections of Thessaloniki by Blues Views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Wasserfarben Rethymno Hafen by Deniz Bora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
DSC_0022 by Marirena D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythio Town_Greece by Margaritis Xenofon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutraki, Peloponnese*
φως.....light by kbulut58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
a busy market day by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omonia square (Athens), Attica reg.*
DSC_0334 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropoli of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos III by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου/Ancient theatre of Epidaurus Panorama 7cps by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sounio, Attica reg.*
Sounion by w!L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Hotel Grand Bretagne by Bill Barekas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
unknown soldiers by George Christ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leros island, Dodecanese*
Leros by easybored, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*02 Tholos_1_peq.jpg by Félix Escudero Molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gialia beach, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Greece - Ikaria Island by Thanasis Theocharidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki by Vladimir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perama (Piraeus), Attica reg.*
Sunset over Perama Greece by Brian Shipman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samaria canyon, Crete*
Samaria canyon,Crete,Greece by MARIA mary066, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
_3010746 by joe shot, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

IMG_4737 by Tiantian Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Profitis Elias mountain, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
fog. by Stavros Giannouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Divine Exarchia by loxias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSC_1965 by Dmitry Osipov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
View to Astypalaia Island, Greece This is a lovely, beautiful, unique, remote island in Greece. Not an easy place to reach, and this has helped to preserve the old local Greek character, not to speak about the amazing food ...slurp #greece #astypalaia #as by StefanoMEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Greece Kefalonia Island by Attila Juhasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Serifos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Jenni A+, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis, Athens), Attica reg.*
Parthenon in Athens Greece by Al Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefalonia island, Ionian islands*
Cefalonia: 30 luglio 2016 -2- (g54 v101) by Alessandra---, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karpenisi, Central Greece*
Karpenisi, Greece by ARGYRO PAPAGEORGIOY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Beach life by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Chania, Crete*
Chania streets 4 by David Hallett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Santorini island, Cyclades*
Sunset in Santorini by Kory Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syvota, Epirus*
Syvota, Greece by MARIA mary066, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Trigonio Tower by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Playing with reflections by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Basarkatze by Herr Ha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkeio, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
1216 Chalki, Naxos, Cyclades Greece by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
In white by Giuseppe D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens from above by Spyros Tsafaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Achaia, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by Hristina Papadopulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori villages, Epirus*
The Zagori Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Crete - 2015-06-01 at 13-42-13 by infliximab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkida by Threepenny-photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Isthmus of Corinth Landscape by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
IMG_5824 by Elaine King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Lindos .IMG_1804 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Too Fast by OneMoreGeorge Frames, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Untitled by rnscuba7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Stymfalia lake area, Peloponnese*
ΛΙΜΝΗ ΣΤΥΜΦΑΛΙΑ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town, Skopelos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skopelos 2048x1152 by Julie Zielinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio by night, Peloponnese*
DSC09975 by Vasilis Petris, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece you are crazy ... in a good way!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old district of Rethymno, Crete*
Puerto veneciano Rethymno by Alejandro Mezcua Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological ruins in Delos island, Cyclades*
2016 09 Mykonos 00279 by Socrate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Military parade - 25/03/2017 by Nikolaos Housas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Vathy Harbour, Ithica, Greece by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
Egine by letstravel ingreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
KAVALA -GREECE by Yannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drama, Macedonia reg.*
A city on the water - Agia Varvara-Drama-Greece by maria arhontopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
2017-04-02_09-33-08 by avasiliadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki metro station (line 1) at Athens, Attica reg.*
Piraeus by dbergere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Météores ... by Patrick HUNKELER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
K71_0651 by Mikael Konialian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos in Karpathos Greece by Reinhardt König, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros-Skala town, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Poros-Skala by Guido Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Just Tracks #vanishingpoint #traintracks #blackandwhite #texture ⠀ I have this thing with train tracks.. ⠀ ▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪ ⠀ #athensvibes #athensvoice #ig_athens #in_athens #mysticathens #Greece #visitGreece #mysteriousgreece #vscoart_greece #vintage by Gavriil Papadiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Tinos (Tinos island), Cyclades*
@@@@@@@@@@ by Kaiti Mpolanou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katakolo, Peloponnese*
Katakolon, Greece by julie corsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Blue Caves by Rafal Zych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Acropolis and Mount Lycabettus, Athens by Stephen Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
20170402_458 by Mihalis Kampakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_5595 by Cristi Salcescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
The Santorini Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania old town, Crete*
Chania old town by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Greece by Evangelia Panagiotou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Apollo temple at Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Apollonthempel by wolfgang.mller54, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
"Uno dei migliori spettacoli del Mediterraneo: Σαντορίνη." 🎂 #HappyBDay #SantoriniIsland #EnjoyGreece #Igers_Greece #Santorini_Lover #WeLoveGreece_ #Ig_europa #IgWorldClub @My.santorini • by Alice Sirtori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Katsiki Beach by Stergios Roumeliotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
untitled-8.jpg by Stergios Roumeliotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvassia place basse by Fred Bigio, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


>


What is that large building? I don't remember seeing it during any of my visits to Athens.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WasabiHoney said:


> What is that large building? I don't remember seeing it during any of my visits to Athens.


*Museum of Acropolis at Athens, Attica reg.*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Umbrella Couple by Christos Valtadoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
A closeness by Irwin Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens by Ty Deyoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andros island (Cyclades)*
tough decision by Giannis Dimitriou, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

WasabiHoney said:


> What is that large building? I don't remember seeing it during any of my visits to Athens.





christos-greece said:


> *Museum of Acropolis at Athens, Attica reg.*


OK thank you! I actually meant the brick building on the left. I did a small research, and it's called the Weiler building and houses the Museum of the Centre for Acropolis Studies.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
The emerald sea by Nikos Karatolos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street view in Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Street cat by elka., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
kiss by Apostolos Liakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvassia entrée du fort by Fred Bigio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
IMG_6591 by Panagiotis Pritzipas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Filoti, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
1457 GR Naxos Town of Filoti by Brad Ijams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras and Sparta (background), Peloponnese*
2017.03.10 - Mistra - Greece by Chart PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens Greece by D Graessle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos X by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Michael Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Serifos - 7C_1546 by NIKOLAOS ATLIDAKIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keratsini (Piraeus), Attica reg.*
TUGS...st.George..Keratsini...Greece. by THEODOROS KATSAROS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, West Greece - Peloponnese*
IMGP2150 by Bogdan Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropoli of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos XII by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Psili Ammos beach, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Psili Ammos by Nikolaos Housas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Holy Monastery of Rousanou-Meteora,Kalampaka Trikala,Greece by Christos Papakrivos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens and Acropolis, Attica reg.*
The great Acropolis. Restoring the Parthenon, looking more & more like it was. Another ancient wonder #Greece #Athens by kalnaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
IMGP4250 by Bogdan Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Palamidi Castle by Fokion Xiotakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Harborlife by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Serifos island - Greece by Hara Chryssagi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by 味精, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*
The Magnificent Parthenon of Greece by George Stergiopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
2016-05-10_Delphes-0044 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Sitia by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia 02 Sept 2015-0073.jpg by JamesPDeans.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veria, Macedonia reg.*
Βεροια DSC03681 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
White Tower and Bust Admiral Nikolaos Votsi, Thessaloniki by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania harbour, Crete*
R0014031 by Thomas Doudas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
The Hydra Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Herodes Theatre, Athens, Greece by Guy Shaviv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*
S5photog-2017-Greece-06 by Strickland5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Greece holiday by vijay.thayanithi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
The Hydra Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens, Greece Streets by Justin Kilmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amorgos island, Cyclades*
Just off the port of Amorgos by Nick Toumpelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Rhodes harbour (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Özledim #tbt 'si 😔 #rodos #greece #GreeceDays ⭐ by Kurretülayn Matur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
2017.03.12 - DELPHES - Greece by Chart PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karydi beach (Sithonia), Macedonia reg.*
Karydi beach,Sithonia,Greece by MARIA mary066, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
P3290012 by dhmleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων by Raw Verse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Katsiki,Lefkada,Greece by MARIA mary066, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
The magnificent harbor of #Chania in #Kreta (#Crete) #Greece by Andreas Hafenscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
IMGP4347 by Bogdan Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Δυστυχώς μόνο θεατής😕, #halfmarathon by george koukoutianos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Nubes bajas en Meteora by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Plastira's lake, Thessaly*
A painting by nature by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Italy and Greece 2017 622 by V M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Italy and Greece 2017 425 by V M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas, Macedonia reg.*
P1030893 by Jérôme_Coquisart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens, Greece by Flying Dutchman Pat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Catholic church in Vathy by Bichoes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece_770 by neilbeattie, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

You sure love Delphi christos, 3 pictures in one page :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island panoramic view, Cyclades*
Boats v3... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Sunshine ready... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
Castle by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas castle, Macedonia reg.*
Exploring Greece - Platamonas by Tolis Flioukas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
XQ0A0023 by Julien Garbani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The ruins of the temple of Demeter in ancient Lykosoura, Peloponnese*
The ruins of the old temple by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
L1000325 by Julia Kuznecova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos, Crete, Greece 2016 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


>


This is almost the same angle as the photo below, taken by me in 2005  :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens Greece by Michael Fahl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Ierapetra, Crete*
The road to... by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_0549 by Richard Munden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Igoumenitsa, Epirus*
Igoumenitsa by k0rtes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
Methoni Castle by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agia Kyriaki village, Thessaly*
Agia Kyriaki... by Fotis Diogenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens morning wander by We Own It, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Pori beach Monemvasia #clouds #beach #poribeach #monochrome #blackandwhite #landscape #travelphotography by Razvan Stancu-Costiurin, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


>


Here is at last a picture of worse quality than mine :lol: Unless it was blurred on purpose for artistic reasons?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
The Bourtzi of Methoni Castle/Greece by Thanos Maniatis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Camarola Arch, Crete*
Camarola Arch by Michał Włodarczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Paros by gigiush (Emmanuel), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Knights in town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
derrière les remparts by daniele buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Parthenon by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
The beach at Rethmynon, Crete. Looking across to the fortress, and the mountains behind. by Christine Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutraki, Peloponnese*

Loutraki by kbulut58, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Olympion by Konstantinos Arvanitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens Marathon 2016, Runners at the Final Stage Downtown by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
GR2015_Serifos_004_ by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_4925 by Ben Church Truro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Hippocrates Fountain (Rhodes, Greece) by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*White Tower (Thessaloniki), Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki - White Tower by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos archeological site, Crete*
Knossos (Crete, Greece) by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses island, Attica reg.*
Spetses Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coast near Patra, Peloponnese*
Côte ionienne, Patras - Mystica (48) by Claude Petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taygetus mountain, Peloponnese*
Taygetus Mountain Range by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*
mikrolimano by .Dimitris., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Komotini, Thrace*
DSC03356 by MANOS ZOG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Scenes in and around Nousa, Paros by Jas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Macedonia reg.*
Untitled by Christos Mitsianis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Waves 4 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lamía, Central Greece*
Lamia at night... by Giorgos Katsamas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala (Patmos island), Dodecanese*
Patmos by Beverly Dakin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos.Rhodes. by Margo, just Margo ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Litochoro, Macedonia reg.*
Litochoro, 18.07.2015. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros (Poros island), Attica reg.*
Going Nowhere by Eugenios X., on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bonus: the ossuary of Great Meteoron monastery, Meteora, Thessaly*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC02090 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadeia, Central Greece*
Κρύα Λιβαδειάς...(4) by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at Ikaria island, Central Aegean reg.*
Ikaria, the dry part of the island by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
early Sunday by geka32, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaladi, Kythera island (Ionian islands)*
Kaladi, Kythera, Greece by Romanos Georganas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sérbia (Kozani), Macedonia reg.*
Σέρβια Κοζάνης 3 -Servia Kozanee 3 by Theodorus Yerarides, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Scary! :uh: This is the Servia-Neraida bridge (one of the longest in Greece) crossing the artificial Polyfytos Lake.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Mykonos fishing boats by Alida Thorpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
sarakiniko by Joamico ♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katakolo, Peloponnese*
Port of Katakolo, Greece by Wolfe Chai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ammoudi beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Ammoudi Beach - Zakynthos (Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 7-14mm f2.8 Wide Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Beach - Alykanas (Zakynthos - Greece) (Panasonic Lumix LX15 Compact) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Greek islands Symi, Greece by kingdom of rentals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
G0027930 by hyperjet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Santorini island, Cyclades*
#Earth The Caldera of Santorini in Greece taken last month [OC][1440x1080] by junaidrao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
#rpEUROPE Round Table Thessaloniki by reublica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
2016_Athens marathon_03_20161112.jpg by Virgilijus Dadonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
2016_Delphi_036_20161115.jpg by Virgilijus Dadonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Greece, Epidavros, 500 BC, ampitheatre seats 14000 by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach of Santorini island, Cyclades*
Santorini, Greece by TravelLiveLearn.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon (Sounio), Attica reg.*
Temple of Poseidon by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
2017-05-18 10.01.40.jpg by antollamh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elafonissi, Crete*
Elafonissi beach by Serge Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape around Kozani, Macedonia reg.*
DSCN5180 by mapgen45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*
NOBLE JUMP 17 - 2 June - Spain Greece Bulgaria by JFC Naples, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ierapetra, Crete*
Lined up. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
The view from the steps by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
The Acropolis of Athens by Γιώργος Ράπτης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Nafpaktos by Night by Chris Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
GREECE Aegina, Saronic Gulf Islands, Attica by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ikaria island, Central Aegean reg.*
The island. by Giorgio Anselmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mythimna, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mythimna by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios island, Cyclades*
Leaving Ios - Ios - Greece by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
GREECE Neos Marmaras, Sithonia, Halkidiki, Macedonia by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Rio - Bridge by vasilis Rentas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_1082 by Peter Wander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Armenistis by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes island, Greece by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes island, Greece by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Korfu by roland jeglinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by peter_tselios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
greece_hydra_05 by Spiros Prassas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Boats at the port of Evripos by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica reg.*
Venus, Mercury and the New Moon by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini*

Grecia.... by JMartinC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

JMC2013jun14-4395.jpg by JMartinC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini: le case di Oia all'imbrunire.*

Grecia ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini, Oia.*

Grecia ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RODI - Grecia*

RODI - Grecia by Nuccia/Cannuccia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini, Greece,Oia*

grecia by Marco Di Grande, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini, Oia.*

Grecia ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SANTORINI - Grecia*

SANTORINI - Grecia by Ennio Vanzan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*I bei vicoli di Mykonos.*

Grecia ('15) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grecia:Kos*

Grecia:Kos by chiara sibona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini: tramonto ad Oia.*

Grecia ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grecia: Leros*

Grecia: Leros by chiara sibona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini: panorama da Oia.*

Grecia ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini, Oia.*

Grecia ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FIRA (SANTORINI) - GRECIA*

FIRA (SANTORINI) - GRECIA by Nuccia/Cannuccia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini, Imerovigli. BUONE VACANZE A TUTTI !*

Grecia ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ISOLA DI RODI - Grecia- Acropoli di Lindos*

ISOLA DI RODI - Grecia by Nuccia/Cannuccia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini: ristorantino al porto di Oia.*

Grecia ('13) by Mauro, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Rhodes by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos), Central Greece*
arachova-viotia-mount-parnas-greece_24144910805_o by KoZarBG "Izkarai Gano govedata"..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Parga, Epirus*
Parga by -daniska-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropoli of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos XII by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Itea (Delphi), Central Greece*
Itea - Dephi Greece by Gary Bembridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere on Zakynthos island, Ionian islands*
13323372 by Lyuba Yanchuleva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica reg.*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kea island, Cyclades*
solo by Manos Botsaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanias, Crete*
Platanias 2,15, Crete by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zasteni (Pelio), Thessaly*
Ζάστενι Zasteni by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
MMzGr by Marlon Musto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Grecia ('15) by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


>


Would this by any chance be the same bush as the one below? (maybe seen from the other side)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Probably :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
2017-06-17-0026 by mirnuj_atom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*
Day 4 Santorini Greece2017 (713) by Michael Shiaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
Patra by Anargyros Papaioannoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristi (Ioannina), Epirus*
Analtu pi huhutâ by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rhodes:*

Rhodes, Greece by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani, Macedonia reg.*
Kozani M Lamprinos by Michael Lamprinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, West Greece - Peloponnese regions*
DSC01351-20160928.jpg by Jeff Bondono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens from Plaka, Attica reg.*
Athens by williwieberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki Greece by Photos-By Eros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia - Santorini, view of the caldera ! by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga island, Crete*
Spinalonga, Crete by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_4893_4_5 by annaspies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Nisyros..... by dario delvecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Greece Kefalonia Island by Attila Juhasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Santorini island, Cyclades*
Sunset in Santorini by Kory Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Beach life by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Serifos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night (Athens), Attica reg.*
#night #athens #greece #acropolis #landscape #longexposure #stunning #beautiful #amazing #world #travel #travelling #travelgram #instagood #instadaily #instalike #trip #photography #photographer #professional #passion #creative #emotions #lights #city #ph by noitlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Running towards the Trees by Michael Tzacostas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycènes by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
Robert Emmerich - 66 HDR Forward to the sea at the harbor in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece 2017-478 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Greece 2017-439 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-286 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece (1484).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Greece (1038).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece (615).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa Paros Greece by christian skiada, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> Would this by any chance be the same bush as the one below? (maybe seen from the other side)


Is this a bougainvillea? It's beautiful!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Brazilian001 said:


> Is this a bougainvillea? It's beautiful!


Yes I think so. The whiteness of the walls really highlights its hot pink color!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanos village, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Byn Platanos. by Ville Veta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Untitled by Vince Cervantes-Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monembasia 4 by Spiros T, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Mausoleum of Musa Baba, Ano Poli, Thessaloniki*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Aristotle University of Thessaloniki with Ano Poli in the background, Thessaloniki
*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Hamza Bey mosque aka the Alkazar, Thessaloniki*


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiathos - Krifi Ammos beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari aerial view, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Κοκκάρι (Σάμος) by Dimitris Karras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Little port at Galaxidi, Greece / Γαλαξιδιώτικη εικόνα by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Last 3 Photo.s by wilma HW61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
Egine by letstravel ingreece, on Flickr


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiathos - Krifi Ammos beach


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Skiathos has really beautiful waters and greenery. A couple other shots from there:

*Krasa Bay and Banana Beach, Skiathos, Thessaly*










(that's my shadow on the rocks :lol


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Krasa Bay, Skiathos, Thessaly*


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiathos - Krifi Ammos beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Komotini, Thrace*
Komotini agora by GEOLEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Retymno, Crete*
... by Theophilos Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth Canal by izabela_miszczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ring road of Volos, Thessaly*
Ring Road by Dimitris Maggioris, on Flickr


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiathos - Agia Eleni Beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_0672x2 by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
757335409308894 by leoniefeatherson2887, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardamila, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_2188_KARDAMYLA by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Village by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiathos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos.Rhodes. by Margo, just Margo ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
P8110039 by dhmleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trichonida lake (Agrinio), West Greece*
Nature's gold by Dim Vas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Lycabettus Hill by Roy Lathwell, on Flickr


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiathos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Untitled by John Pritty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos to Kos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Corfu by Miguel Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiathos - Agia Eleni Beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos ruins, Crete*Escalera monumental by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town (Patmos island), Dodecanese*
20160715-DSC_0622.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
MYKONOS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livada beach (Tinos island), Cyclades*
_IMG3512-2016 Tinos by miltos, on Flickr


----------



## am1974 (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiathos - Koukounaries Beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
A daytrip by boat from Rhodes to the island of Symi, 014 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rodi - Selfie by Armando Domenico Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki metro station (Athens), Attica reg.*
Monastiraki Station in the heart of Athens by Giorgos Simos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anaxos beach, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Anaxos beach - Lesvos - Greece by The biker...!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos waterfront, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Waterfront by Jim Butler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Historical Arta's bridge, Epirus*
Historical Arta's bridge by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Edipsos..Evia...Greece by Giannis Zaxarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gramvousa (Chania), Crete*
From Grambusa (Gramvousa) by pavelonline pavelonline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firopotamos beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Firopotamos by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina by KoKm0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai forest beach, Crete*
Vai beach from the rocky view point by levin.dimon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights in Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
The knights Palace by Nikos Rhodian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
The town of Olympos by Øyvind Evenstuen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dimitris Siskopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Untitled by NIKOS GOLFIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa (Paros island), Cyclades*
Naoussa port by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos.Rhodes. by Margo, just Margo ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Fanoti (Doliani), Epirus*
Ancient Fanoti (Doliani) by Konstantinos Tsekas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanias, Crete*
Platanias 1,2, Crete by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica reg.*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Helmos (Kalavrita), Peloponnese*
Pure Land-shape by GEORGE TSIMTSIMIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos waterfront, Thessaly*
Βολος DSC03890 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, west Greece*
13-06-2011 by Baggelis Tsinias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Blue hour @ ioannina lake #nickvous #nofilter #bluehour #ioanninalake #ioannina #epirus #photo #photooftheday #blue #lake #night #nightphotography #greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Rush hour by betonven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini, Greece by Hawaiian beach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Sounio, Attica reg.*Cape Sounion. Greece by Viktor Bakhmutov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
3d clouds by Agapi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
DSC_9509.jpg by Dimitris Karav, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The streets in Greece (Santorini) are small and charming.*

Greece by Yoann JEZEQUEL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parga, Greece*

Greece by Sunsword & Moonsabre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fava beach, Vourvourou Greece*

Greece by Sunsword & Moonsabre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Streets of Corfu town, Greece*

Greece by Sunsword & Moonsabre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kouloura bay, Corfu island, Greece*

Greece by Sunsword & Moonsabre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bay of Vourvourou, Chalkidiki Greece*

Greece by Sunsword & Moonsabre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place,Greece*

greece by Cuba Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Parthenon on top of the Acropolis the morning after the storm.*

GREECE by Boaz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Creta, Creta, Grecia*_

Greece by George Agathos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece, Santorini island.*

Greece by Yoann JEZEQUEL, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Chora view from Livadi, Serifos Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
クノッソス宮殿の遺跡。復元されているとはいえ、意外と鮮やかな彩色。 by まんぷく夫婦, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Megalochori, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_2409-Megalochori by Tripping Around the World, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gialiskari, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
SAM_9827 by Antonis Xanthopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Fort of St. Nicholas (Rhodes, Greece) by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Greece (Kos island) Defterdar Mosque by Güldem Üstün, on Flickr


This mosque sustained heavy damage in the earthquake that struck Kos and Bodrum two weeks ago:










(from wikimedia, author: Rob Koster)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
GREECE - RODOS by ~ Annika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
Milos, Greece by Ðariusz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Kos town by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina port and town, Aegina island (Attica reg.)*
img_20160606_104718_26899861153_o by Fatih Akçiçek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karavostasis Port, Folegandros island (Cyclades)*
Karavostasis Port, Folegandros Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Below by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour at Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
GREECE - RODOS by ~ Annika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
20160926_134113 by Gerry Gaffney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Rethymno by Roald A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Litochoro, Macedonia reg.*
Litochoro, 18.07.2015. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala (Patmos island), Dodecanese*
Patmos by Beverly Dakin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Leipsoi, Dodecanese*
Island of Leipsoi, Greece by George Pachantouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
galaxidi greece by margarita burgueros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
3398711394 by egqogikiwb mexpklakhl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gate to old Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Old Rhodes Wall by DJ Damien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
IMG_20170811_140624 by GizChina Greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kissamos beach, Crete*
summer moods by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Delphi Greece by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Catching flight at meteora in Greece. by Martyna Stasiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient place of Kamiros, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
A7811RHODb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_3846 by Peter Lars Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kallithea, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
2017-08-01 Rhodes, Greece - _R170285 by akbar donyanavard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Almirida beach (Heraklion), Crete*
Almirida beach in Heraklion Crete by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of our Lady of Tinos (Tinos island), Cyclades*
5 Islands: Tinos – Church by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church of our Lady of Tinos (Tinos island), Cyclades*
The church of Madonna of Tinos island by Vate.J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paros town, Paros island (Cyclades)*
DSCF5096 by Françoise et Gérard, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Since today is the feast day of the Assumption of Mary, here are some of the churches in Greece dedicated to Her:

*Byzantine church of Panagia Kapnikarea, Athens, Attica (11th century)
*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
ROAD to the PORT of NAXOS GREEK ISLAND, CYCLADES, MEDITERRANEAN SEA by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakynthos, Greece '17 by Donny Greven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Parga, Epirus*
River Fun by Paul Thickitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Untitled by beast.caged, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka (Athens), Attica reg.*
Streets of Plaka(Old City of Athens) by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Παναγίας Αχειροποιήτου by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
The Greek Island of Nisyros by Nicolas Lisandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*
Leros island, Lakki, Dodecanese by Dominique CARON, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Unknown location, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure this is Naxos? Looks more like Santorini to me (probably with Oia visible in the upper left), I don't think you can find this kind of volcanic cliffs in Naxos. The title also says "road to the port of Naxos"; if you look at the map the port is situated in a flat area right next to Naxos Town and there are no cliffs nearby :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece - Santorini - Oia by Car Los, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
Panoramic by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai forest beach, Crete*
Crete holidays by Crete Holiday Homes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tigaki beach (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Sailing in #Greece by Tracy Gymellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Milos island (Cyclades)*
P1060898 by Spyros F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
IMG_0672 by Emerson Gibin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Amorgos, Amorgos island (Cyclades)*
Xora 026 (Amorgos, Greece 2017) (Kopie) by Paul Arps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly reg.)*
B 737-36Q by belas62, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*


This is the Triumphal Arch of Galerius, colloquially known as Kamara, a classic spot where Thessalonians meet before going for a drink. Here is a close view of the sculptures on the inner side of the southwestern pillar:










The emperor Galerius is the man sitting on a rearing horse in the middle section.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Symi, Greece probably Dec 1944 by Mary&Neil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes aerial view, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes town. View from the top. by Eirien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki by Jo Hey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
beautiful Greece, Kokkari, Samos by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
karpathos-7-2 by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nisyros volcano (Nisyros island), Dodecanese*
Volcan de Nisyros | L'un des sous-cratères by Antonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Attica reg.*
Merry Christmas! by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Samos (Samos island), Central Aegean reg.*
20160710-DSC_0389.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archaggelos town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
2015-05-09 13.15.14 by Vincent van den Braken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
White Tower and Bust Admiral Nikolaos Votsi, Thessaloniki by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko (Milos island), Cyclades*
IMG_9920 by ste7ios, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

More from Thessaloniki:

*Bosphorus mansion, Aristotelous Street, Thessaloniki*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cultural Center of the European Union, Vardari (Dimokratias) Square, Thessaloniki*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Building in Emporiou Square area, Thessaloniki*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Union of Daily Newspapers Editors of Macedonia and Thrace, White Tower area, Thessaloniki*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Allegra Ergas building (before restoration) and the Bezesteni, Venizelou Street, Thessaloniki*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bourla Levi arcade (before restoration), Venizelou Street, Thessaloniki*










See? There is plenty to see in the center of Thessaloniki other than the White Tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Untitled by ilanakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise at Naxos chora, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
sunrise at Naxos port by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina port at sunrise (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
Sunrise at Aegina Greece by Aineias Babulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hiliadou canyon (Euboea), Central Greece*
Hiliadou canyon by Tasos Sarantides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
_DSC0507 by Philipp Jakesch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Nafpaktos by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos town by night, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Moonlight on Skiathos Town by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
09077442 by Arhe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
reazione fisica by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_7394 by Giuditta Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*


I think this is the village of Agia Effimia, on the eastern coast of the island.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Kamari beach... by Χάρης Κλέντος, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini's cable car (Fira), Santorini lsland (Cyclades)*
2016.06.20 Oia cable car by Jim Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
20170527_009 by a1pha_gr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town, Skopelos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skoplelos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Shopping Stroll by Lee Rudd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Konaki district (Karditsa), Thessaly*
Το κονάκι Προδρόμου Καρδίτσας Prodromos Karditsa Konaki (= dwelling landowner) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena at Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Temple of Athena Nike - Athens, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos beach, Crete*
Plaża Balos Panorama - Crete, Greece by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknonw location, Kalymnos island (Cyclades)*
amazed by the greek beauty by elen fouraki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Evinos lake, Epirus*
Somewhere in heaven... by Gregory Tzourmanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Ancient theatre right beside the #acropolis on #crete #greece #lovegreece #ancient #ruins #theatre #stairs #blackandwhitephoto #blackandwhite #bw #smartphonephotography #island #ig_greece #igers #throwback #wanderlust #instatravel #photooftheday #picofthe by Nicolas Bastian, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Athens, Attica reg.*
> Ancient theatre right beside the #acropolis on #*crete* #greece #lovegreece #ancient #ruins #theatre #stairs #blackandwhitephoto #blackandwhite #bw #smartphonephotography #*island* #ig_greece #igers #throwback #wanderlust #instatravel #photooftheday #picofthe


Crete? :nuts:



christos-greece said:


> *Evinos lake, Epirus*


This lake is not located in Epirus but in Aetolia-Acarnania (Western Greece region), 22km northeast of Trichonida Lake.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress Spinalonga, Crete*
Fortress Spinalonga, Crete Island, Greece by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos acropolis, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos Akropolis_Aqua by angelika mueller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Strike in Athens against the memoranda by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Belle Vue by Vsevolod Uspensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Astypalaia island, Cyclades*
Untitled by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
Batsi Village by Ole Rødland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
What you are by Alessandro Busso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town by night, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
'Smoothies' (Mykonos, Greece) by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
The tourists by Erik vd Linden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki seafront by liebesknabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Κεφαλονιά αγάπη μου! Cefalonia,my love! by Dimitris dafalias, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*


This is Myrtos beach, about 20km north of Argostoli.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*


Beautiful shot! Here are more pictures of various spots in the center of Thessaloniki at night (sorry for the quality, I took them with a mobile phone bought in 2007, and back then I couldn't dream of something better :lol:

*The entrance of the Thessaloniki International Fair, and the OTE Tower*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Konstantinos Nedeklos mansion, corner of Ermou & Karolou Dihl streets*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thessaloniki Cathedral (Agios Grigorios Palamas church), corner of Mitropoleos & Agias Sofias streets*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Former Valkaniki Evropi Hotel, Agias Sofias street*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Fountain on Athonos square*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thessaloniki Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Tsimiski avenue*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*

Puerto de Rodas IMG_1737 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena at Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Temple of Athena Nike - Athens, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_0018 by Iam Rebelone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
The Liston - Corfu Town, Corfu Island, Greece by MJ Rips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Vathy by niko h., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkis as Seen from Karababas Fortress. by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia after sunset, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greek sunset part2... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica reg.*
Το λιμάνι της Ύδρας Port of Ydra by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cat at Acropolis site (Athens), Attica reg.*
A cat near the Acropolis of Athens by Özkan Yıldızhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town (Karpathos island), Dodecanese*
olympos by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some of my own pics  - If you guys have Flickr, please follow me 


*Athens cityscape*


Paisaje de Atenas, Grecia by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Acropolis of Athens at Sunset*


La Acrópolis, Atenas, Grecia by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*The Porch of the Caryatids*


Erecteón, Atenas, Grecia by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Sunset at the Acropolis of Athens*

Atardecer en la Acrópolis, Atenas, Grecia by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wait, is he our fellow forumer cat? If you said the picture was taken in Thessaloniki I'd be very sure about that, but since this is Athens, I don't know... 



christos-greece said:


> *Cat at Acropolis site (Athens), Attica reg.*
> A cat near the Acropolis of Athens by Özkan Yıldızhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diros bay and harbour, Peloponnese*
Diros harbor by Oleg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni beach, Peloponnese*
Road trip - Methoni, Greece by Joy Sellers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xánthi bazaar, Thrace*
Παζάρι Ξάνθης..Xanthi's bazaar by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panormitis, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Symi island. The Monastery of the Archangel Michael Panormitis at night. by Yury A, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Sunset viewed from Athenes*


Atardecer en el Mar Egeo, Grecia by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Brazilian001 said:


> Wait, is he our fellow forumer cat? If you said the picture was taken in Thessaloniki I'd be very sure about that, but since this is Athens, I don't know...


I have climbed up the Acropolis twice, but in 1999 and 2001 (while this picture was taken in 2016) so that was not me, but I can see the resemblance 



Tillor87 said:


>


Awesome sunset!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων by Raw Verse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
AM17_0524 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
28072746 by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
2017-09-27_08-19-33 by Baris Seker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira panoramic view, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Sailing with friends by Klaus Ottes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by Hristina Papadopulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios port and town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Got to shot more night [email protected] #myhellenicmoment #hellenicseaways #nissossamos #red #nightshot #black #dock #chios #greece #island #sea #instagreece #port #xios #instamood #greek #aegean #lifo #ig_greece #night #lights #ferry #boat #travel #w by Ιgnatios Filippousis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
#slamtorini by John Keith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stylida bay, Central Greece*
Olive orchards at the Aegean Sea by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Reflectsss by billouk 13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
a busy market day by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkadi monastery (Rethymno), Crete*
Kloster Arkadi by germancute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos town, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
WP_20150615_013 by Peter Handley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molyvos (Mythimna), ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Molyvos (Mythimna) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Misty Meteora by Javiralv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Castle of Monolithos by Pixcatus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Sounio, Attica reg.*
Untitled by Marta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
The harbour at Symi. by BIG ALBERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki_AnwPoli_Old City by Panos Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropolis in Rhodes by silvia marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens, October 2015 by Russ2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadeia, Central Greece*
Άποψη της Λιβαδειάς προς το Ρολόι. by GIANNIS GIANNAKITSAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nauplia Nauplius Nafplio Nauplion by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos harbour, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delos island, Cyclades*
Cicladi 215 Delos by ClicMK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
Kavala by Axel Nolte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
04130606 by Jakub Kajdaniuk, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*


Back in my days there was an Everest sandwich parlor on the right (under the yellow Muy Bien sign) that was a landmark of the area almost as much as the Arch of Galerius :lol: (located to the right, just outside the picture) If THAT shop closed, it means a lot of things have changed in Thessaloniki after I left!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Terrace with view - Santorini by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardiani, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Kardiani/Tinos by Nick Tsourouflis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town, Crete*
Cliff Diving event in Agios Nikolaos!!! by Alex Boutzalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos (Kos island), Dodecanese*
IMG_5512 by Antoine Dernivoix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountains at Arkadia, Peloponnese*
2016-05-08_Vassae-0003 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Rethymno by Roald A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
White Acropolis by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens (11) by Peter Albion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gramvousa (Chania), Crete*
From Grambusa (Gramvousa) by pavelonline pavelonline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Theodoroi lighthouse (Loutraki), Peloponnese*
Hope and Fear by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
Metsovo - Epirus - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Banana beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
GREECE Banana Beach, Zakynthos, Ionian Island by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos (Messinia), Peloponnese*
Paseo en barco por la bahia de Pilos by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
Castillo de Methoni by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Greece 2017 by Irina Chkhartishvili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xigia beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Xigia , Zante, Greece by Chiara Mussini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda, Crete*
Elounda.15/09/2017 by mcmillant75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Cat in Skiathos by alexbozovitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Serifos island (Cyclades)*
5 Islands: Serifos – Old loading bridge by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Unknown location, Serifos island (Cyclades)*


This is the bay of Megalo Livadi, close to the southwestern tip of the island. The bridge-like structure is an old dock used to load ships with iron ore from the adjacent mines, which closed in 1963.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
One perfect place part3... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos - Pothia by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palm forest of Vai, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Αέριδες by Panos Charalampous, on Flickr


----------



## slawik1416 (Feb 5, 2010)

Porto Timoni, Corfu island 
DSC_0136+++ by Bartosz Slawinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos IV by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by pawelre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
5 Islands: Milos – Small harbour by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos waterfront, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Waterfront by Jim Butler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katerini beach, Macedonia reg.*
paralia by Hajzenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis (Chalkidiki), Macedonia reg.*
Armenistis,Chalkidiki,Greece by MARIA mary066, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos beach, Crete*
Balos Lagoon walk - Crete, Greece by Piotr Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Windmill Oia at sunset by Stephan Gürtler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
patras-greece-6 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes in distance, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta's bridge, Epirus*
Historical Arta's bridge by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Lykavittos and Athens by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town at dusk, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Little Venice, Mykonos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ahh...Santorini by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Argostoli by Fotini Maravegia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis Museum (Athens), Attica reg.*
Acropolis Museum Athens Gr by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Flamboyant by Clelia Malekakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu Town by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Fiskardo Bakery (Tselentis) Kefelonia - Greece (Olympus OMD EM1-II & M.Zuiko 12mm f2 Prime) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
THESSALONIKI, GREECE. by Paul Coupland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Θεσσαλονίκη, 3.5.2016 01 by p. vgenopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos ruins, Crete*Escalera monumental by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papadates village (Preveza region), Epirus*
Papadates Greece by LefterisDt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga - Greece by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
MYKONOS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Marinatou in Fira by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Attica reg.*
Γεωμετρική Ομορφιά | Geometrical Beauty by Dimitris Iatrou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Suburbs of Heraklio, Crete*
WP_20170221_15_20_45_Pro by Nikos Manousakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos (Naxos island), Cyclades*
20160822_191856 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
_DSC5617 by Hans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
IMG_0259 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around lake of Ioannina, Epirus*
Chase your Future! by runnismo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Cloudy horizon by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Sounio, Attica reg.*
Cape Sunion, Attica, Greece by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Awesome Meteora by Tina Tatay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki from the harbour by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
20170614 N4. Greece Kastoria sunrise by ikor1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia_1675_1-90% by Steve Sargeant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
IMG_0235 by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos at dusk, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Naxos castle and harbour, HDR by Stoffel Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pamvotis Lake at Ioannina, Epirus*
Pamvotis Lake, Ioannina by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Greece - Parga by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Spectacular Santorini, Your beautiful blue Church domes are breathtaking. You are amazing! How I love exploring your winding stairs. Once you experience her beauty you never want to leave. When you do leave you always want to go back!! #greece#sunrise#oia by Ray Pantelides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Playing with reflections 3 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena at Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Temple of Athena Nike - Athens, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta, Peloponnese*
Sparta - Ancient Theatre & Modern Town 2 by Le Monde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 154 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by dipphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica reg.*
Before the storm by Kostas Theognostou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
SAM_9903 by MarLei X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythira castle, Ionian islands*
castle ruins by Isidoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorinni by Joe Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos by Ilias Birdas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
The Mehmet Aga Mosque on Sokratous Street in Rhodes City (II). Rhodes (Greece) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens streets, Attica reg.*
Athens Street Candid by Dimisahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala suburbia, Thessaly*
DSC_2252 by Dimitris Krikelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia reg.*
DSC08969 by MANOS ZOG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina old town, Epirus*
Ioannina by mapgen45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia by CaptSpaulding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Chios island, North Aegean reg.*
Chios Island (Grecia) by Quico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Herakleion, Crete by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Sea View from hike by David Bilides, on Flickr


----------



## slawik1416 (Feb 5, 2010)

Corfu, Porto Timoni
DSC_0164++ by Bartosz Slawinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Wathi by Vesna Bojović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki, Greece by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
IMG_0259 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
DSC02770 by Porco Rosso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Milos island, Cyclades*
Milos by Ioanna Kapetanaki., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
House in Fiskardo by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
AM17_0311 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Misty morning by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythira castle, Ionian islands*
castle ruins by Isidoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
G0051520_1484230664454_high by Pantelis Aspridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari aerial view, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Κοκκάρι (Σάμος) by Dimitris Karras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala at dusk, Macedonia reg.*
Kavala in HDR by anastase.papoortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nemea, Peloponnese*
2016-05-06_Némée-0001 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Last 3 Photo.s by wilma HW61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
Ruins by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
The clouds were low, and the way they were covering down the mountainside was beautiful with the sunset kissed buildings. 😍 Omg, this picture doesn't do it just. #thewayeyesee #jaymieperalta #travel #travelphotography #wanderlust #explore #nat by Jaymie-Alyson Peralta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Pictorial Agios Nikolaos by Eduard Marmet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes old district, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
“bright pallete” of Greece (Rhodes) .... by taticoeur taticoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
PyeongChang 2018 Olympic Torch Lighting Ceremony by Olympic Winter Games PyeongChang 2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
Greece, Kastoria by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plastira's lake, Thessaly*
Lake Plastira, Greece #water #nature #landscape #forest #trees #mountains #photooffheday by Jim Bess, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
IMG_0001 by v s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town (Patmos island), Dodecanese*
20160715-DSC_0622.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos, Greece: view of Pythagoreion embraced by the Aegean Sea / Πυθαγόρειο Σάμου: θέα από την Παναγία Σπηλιανή by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania by SzaboGyul4 (forceberg), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis, Athens), Attica reg.*
Acropolis, Athens, Greece, 10-28-17, M. Long (40) by Mickey Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Old port at Mykonos by Amit Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3510 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
The Red house of Chalkis on blue hour by Theodoros Valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient town of Kamiros, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodos, Greece, 351 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rhodes City:
*
Impressive medieval bastions in Rhodes by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena at Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Temple of Athena Nike - Athens, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Ioannis (Pelion), Thessaly*
Pilio by Elina Tsamigos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Basarkatze by Herr Ha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini D81_3253 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Faneromini village (Trikala reg.), Thessaly*
Τέλος για σήμερα End for today by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
A8775PELOPb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Acropolis, Athens ,Greece by Watana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panormitis, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Archangel Michael of Panormitis Monastery by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorinni by Joe Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki, Greece by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skaros rock, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Climbing Skaros Rock by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Mist, Clouds, Contrails and Meteora by Javiralv, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Helmos (Kalavrita), Peloponnese*
Pure Land-shape by GEORGE TSIMTSIMIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens from Plaka, Attica reg.*
Athens by williwieberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
White Tower and Bust Admiral Nikolaos Votsi, Thessaloniki by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Old port#Nafpaktos#Greece by stathis agrafiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Grèce by _Eric.R_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Midilli / Lesvos by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros.. by LORENTZOS ROUSSOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios (Chios island), Cyclades*
Hios Town (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio by night, Peloponnese*
Night traffic in the heart of Egio by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesta, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Μεστά / Mesta,Chios by Joe Pan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkadi monastery (Rethymno), Crete*
Kloster Arkadi by germancute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
IMG_20161014_101244 by acrylic2k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios_Port_0345 by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica reg.*
Port d'Égine by Hélène Millard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Macedonia reg.*
Παραλία Θεσσαλονίκης by Theo Mirk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Christopher M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Athens by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu, Greece - Grécia by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
Olympia, Greece - Grécia by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece - Rodes, Grécia by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountains of Roumeli from Aegio, Peloponnese*
Snow on the mountains of Roumeli by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Christmas mood by Konstandinos Daskoulias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naousa sunset by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristi (Ioannina), Epirus*
Analtu pi huhutâ by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
The magnificent harbor of #Chania in #Kreta (#Crete) #Greece by Andreas Hafenscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas castle, Macedonia reg.*
Exploring Greece - Platamonas by Tolis Flioukas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island panoramic view, Cyclades*
Boats v3... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
IMGP4347 by Bogdan Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens), Attica reg.*
Yellow Rain by Harry Saounatsos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki street by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Akrotiri by Kira Mengistu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
KNOSSOS CRETE by jean WENZLER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town city-view, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
*** by Nikolay Bobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos town, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakynthos by Andrey Trifonov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
3kreta2017_ver2_-0474 by Susanne Sundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Komotini, Thrace*
Komotini agora by GEOLEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Little port at Galaxidi, Greece / Γαλαξιδιώτικη εικόνα by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town and island, Cyclades*
MYKONOS by jean WENZLER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica reg.*
Sample raw Photos of OPPO F5 from Athens Greece (7 of 34) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aoos river (Zagoria), Epirus*
autumn glimpses of Aoos by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old (walled) town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
At the wall by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki and Acropolis (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Athens trip by Cretan Pearl Resort & Spa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batsi, Andros island (Cyclades)*
View from a Church by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Nisyros..... by dario delvecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
View by Matteo Magri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Γύθειο by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dionysiou Areopagitou pedestrian street (Athens, Attica reg.)*
Dionysiou Areopagitou (near the entrance to Acropolis) by mzcrazymz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diros cave, Peloponnese*
Diros cave, Greece by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu Town, Greece by ForceMajeureMontenegro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Windmill in Chios by Στελιος Στττ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Streets of Rhodos by Dumby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Playa en Mikonos (Grecia, 14-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atalanti forest, Central Greece*
Atalanti Trail (224) by polis poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio_Panorama by Sergey Dyachkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
IMG_2684 by chenyifu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Kapatos 001small by Christos Kapatos (Χρήστος Καπάτος), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra's airport, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
EasyJet - Kanoni, Corfu 2017 by Ian Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
DSC03550 by Tim Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
Untitled by David Souza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kanoni village, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Kanoni, Corfu 2017 - 017 by Ian Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Imerovigli,Santorini by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by Yong Loves Phone Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
DJI_0072 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristi (Ioannina), Epirus*
Analtu pi huhutâ by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis, Thrace*
Αλεξανδρούπολη - Ο Φάρος by Αλέξανδρος, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
streets of Chania by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by Atle R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Temple of Apollo by john o'mahony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos, Peleponnese*

_IGP1246 by polipao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Greece, Epidavros, 500 BC, ampitheatre seats 14000 by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
The view from the steps by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
2017-05-18 10.01.40.jpg by antollamh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach of Santorini island, Cyclades*
Santorini, Greece by TravelLiveLearn.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aroania mountain (lake Doxa), Peloponnese*
Aroania mountain by Bill Barekas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Μακεδονία σημαίνει Ελλάδα Macedonia means Greece by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
greece_mykonos_tavern-by-sea.jpg.pagespeed.ce.4gIrxX2OPe by DIO GYULA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Highway at Athens, Attica*
Let the river flow by George Oktapodas, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Athens
IMG_5038 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses town (Spetses island), Attica*
Spetses Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
DSC01142 by Antonis Kotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paros island, Cyclades*
2016 - September - Cyclades by Jay Selley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki, Greece (115/365, April 25th) by Yannis_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos, Crete*
Balos, Crete by Pedro Nunez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*
Chios Town, Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nisyros volcano (Nisyros island), Dodecanese*
Untitled by scruff monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Andros, Cyclades*
Andros by Anneliese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Argostoli by Fotini Maravegia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_6409 by Baptiste Flageul, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Athens 
IMG_4977 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Itea (Delphi), Central Greece*
Itea - Dephi Greece by Gary Bembridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Ioannina's lake, Epirus*
Smoke on the water by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nemea, Peloponnese*
2016-05-06_Némée-0001 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastaniani at Mastotohoria, Epirus*
Καστάνιανη Μαστοροχωρίων Kastaniani at Mastotohoria (2) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki 02 by Luca Guzzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Korinthos, Peloponnese*
DSC_7942_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Rethymnon greece bazaar hdr by TheRealDeluxee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Сat in the window (at Athens), Attica*
Сat in the window by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga, Crete*
Spinalonga, Crete by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astros town, Peloponnese*
Astros limni moustou by Konstantinos Rakantas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunrise at Naxos chora, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
sunrise at Naxos port by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala at dusk, Macedonia reg.*
Kavala in HDR by anastase.papoortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Attica reg.*
Rodas, Greece. by pistachon279, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The monastery of the Great Meteoron (Meteora), Thessaly*
The monastery of the Great Meteoron by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki-Griechenland by Erich Kuhfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Greece, Epidavros, 500 BC, ampitheatre seats 14000 by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia (Chalkidiki), Macedonia*
GREECE Neos Marmaras, Sithonia, Halkidiki, Macedonia by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mythimna, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mythimna by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Poseidon (Sounio), Attica*
Temple of Poseidon by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Piraeus by night by George Theodorakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Greece, autumn at lake of Ioannina by nikosgr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio by night, Peloponnese*
Night traffic in the heart of Egio by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Δελφοί Ναός του Απόλλωνος Delfi Temble of Apollo by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location on ****** island, North Aegean reg.*
Bike..nature and anemone by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*
Day 4 Santorini Greece2017 (713) by Michael Shiaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
MMzGr by Marlon Musto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
Μέτσοβο by avasiliadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
ΚΑΒΑΛΑ by Φούλα Τσιριπίδου, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Temple of Poseidon (Sounio), Attica*
> Temple of Poseidon by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


everything's beautiful Chris, I'd been to this place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSCF0415.jpg by Paris Polyzos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ierapetra, Crete*
And here we go! by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town and port (Aegina island), Attica*
Aegina, Greece by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra's carnival, Peloponnese*
Patras Carnival by Alex Kont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra's carnival, Peloponnese*
it's all around us by Dimitrios Tsortanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zasteni (Pelio), Thessaly*
Ζάστενι Zasteni by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
White Tower and Bust Admiral Nikolaos Votsi, Thessaloniki by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
milos-greece by theonlyone00120001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
2017-05-18 10.01.40.jpg by antollamh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape around Kozani, Macedonia*
DSCN5180 by mapgen45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica*
Athens city lights by Nicholas Souvatzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandoned mine, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sulphur mine by Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere on Mykonos (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
7 (4) by Debbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Blue hour @ ioannina lake #nickvous #nofilter #bluehour #ioanninalake #ioannina #epirus #photo #photooftheday #blue #lake #night #nightphotography #greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Bouliagmeni, Attica*
Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Schisma beach (Agios Nikolaos), Crete*
Schisma beach | Agios Nikolaos Crete by Agios Nikolaos Municipality, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port Athinios (Santorini), Cyclades*
Port Athinios in Santorini by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
_DSC7005_HDR by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
_DSC7887 by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalambaka, Thessaly*
_DSC6562_HDR by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens (Ελλαδα) by Emmanuel Hatzoglou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape at Kalavrita, Peloponnese*
Pure Land-shape by GEORGE TSIMTSIMIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Kifisias avenue (Athens), Attica*
VW T2 van converted to mobile coffee shop for Jacobs Espresso by smart moving media 4 by smartmovingmedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Limnos by benieris2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Full moon festival Lemnos island by Κωστας Καραγκουνης, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Fortress at Rodos
Rodas, Greece - AMAZING

IMG_4652 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Rethymno, Crete*
DSC09454 by Jaap Hofstee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6289.jpg by joost_meijer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens), Attica*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nisyros volcano (Nisyros island), Dodecanese*
Volcan de Nisyros | L'un des sous-cratères by Antonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa (Paros island), Cyclades*
Naoussa port by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
DSC_2992.JPG by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Poros (Poros island), Attica*
Going Nowhere by Eugenios X., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fry, Kasos island (Dodecanese)*
_MG_3608 by thomas molck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio, Peloponnese*
Αίγιο-Δώδεκα βρύσες!! P1040575 by Amalia Marinopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_0828 by Tamas MOLNAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by LIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kasos island (Dodecanese)*
Beachfront in Kasos by Jari Värälä, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
01 - 014 dimineata Sf Nicolae 06309 by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
20160926_134113 by Gerry Gaffney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
Olimpia Grecia by Antonio Sanchez Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
ancient-mycenae-3 by Alexey K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni (north Euboea), Central Greece*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalki island, Dodecanese*
Халки by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Линдос by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neos Marmaras (Chalkidiki), Macedonia*
GREECE Neos Marmaras-Parthenonas, Sithonia, Halkidiki, Macedonia by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta, Peloponnese*
View south over Sparta to the mountains of Taygetus The utterly deserted Acropolis of Sparti - not a soul anywhere! by Kevin Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Early morning sun on Corfu, Greece by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Heraklion by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
3d clouds by Agapi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Untitled by Despina_F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
2017_09 Peloponnese - Greece by Solen's world, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Acropolis atop Lindos Beach, in the Islad of Rhodes

IMG_4755 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Terrace with view - Santorini by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nemea, Peloponnese*
2016-05-06_Némée-0001 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristi (Ioannina), Epirus*
Analtu pi huhutâ by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Epidaurus, Greece by Chris&Steve (cands), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Mystras, Greece by heipei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Oia by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon by night (Athens), Attica*
The Parthenon, Athens, Greece by MJ Rips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSC06239 by Bengt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platys Gialos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
20171011_122038-IMG_8730 by geoff dude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Santa Maura, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
The Castle of Santa Maura-2 by BRIAN DANDRIDGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights at Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Greece-Medieval City of Rhodes by Genek Gforp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Summer memory by Kjetil Buljo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
City view from mountain side by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kasos island (Dodecanese)*
Abandoned by Stathis Iordanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropole, Lindos by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Esther_bni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Scene at Volos, Thessaly*
DSCN0694_01.jpg by Fotis Diogenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Salonica, Greece by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_4925 by Ben Church Truro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly*
Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga Harbour Front ( Greek mainland) (Canon EOS 7D & EF-S 17- 55mm f2.8 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kimolos island, Cyclades*
Kimolos by Jan Smets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountains in Arkadia, Peloponnese*
2016-05-08_Vassae-0003 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Misty morning by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos avril 2018_ (121 sur 124) by Bernard and Christine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
360 € by Ioannis Chrisakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Landscape near Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteores - Greece by Anthony Mangiavellano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navaggio-bay by Michael Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Greece_2016_160924_132853 by Thomas and Karmen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
20171009_133930-P1250469 by geoff dude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Entrance of Vathi/Kalymnos by Patrick Tötterström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
On the trail to Selini - the landscape and the view 2 by angelos ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Windmill in Chios by Στελιος Στττ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by Alina Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
St Paul's Bay by James Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Timfi, Epirus*
lake of dragon, mount timfi by Giorgos Mantzios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Taking a picture or two by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia Greece by lohtse G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaca island, Ionian islands*
Μόμπυ Ντικ by ferande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis, Athens), Attica*
2018_05_05-11_45_41-2670 by Avinash Meetoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos town, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_4945 by CG Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aeropoli (Mani), Peloponnese*
Greece 2014 by Giovanna Patani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goupa-Karas, Kimolos island (Cyclades)*
Kimolos (Goupa, Karas) Polyaigos by Day Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Nisyros volcano (Nisyros island), Dodecanese*
Volcan de Nisyros | L'un des sous-cratères by Antonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by Photo_hobbyist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Spyros Gialelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala by night, Thessaly*
Light up by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Греция, о. Крит, Ханья by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Греция, о. Санторини by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
По улочкам Ретимно by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andritsena, Peloponnese*
GrEEcE is... by Joseph Sakalak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
IMG_5185 by Emerson Gibin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania aerial view, Crete*
The Lighthouse of Chania by Markus Mäenpää, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Les Météores-The Meteora by alain tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Nafpaktos - Ναύπακτος , Old Port by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 049 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
God's view by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by GallopAroundTheGlobe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kasos island (Dodecanese)*
D3A_0474_copy by KOSTAS TSOMAKOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Untitled by ilanakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benitses, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
DSC05816-1 by Colin Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
A daytrip by boat from Rhodes to the island of Symi, 014 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania Venetian Harbour by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dimari town (near Xanthi), Thrace*
# Διμάρι - Dimari # by Jose Luis Jiménez-Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio by Mari Silvennoinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesta, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_0317x02 by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens), Attica*
Parthenon by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly*
Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_4925 by Ben Church Truro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica*
Hydra - Walk to Prophet Elias Monastery - View on the city by Xavier Bonnefoy-Cudraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountains in Arkadia, Peloponnese*
2016-05-08_Vassae-0003 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastro (Folegandros), Cyclades*
Three by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Untitled by ilanakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
karpathos-7-2 by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
_GRE2259 by TC Yuen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
_GRE3704 by TC Yuen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molyvos (Mythimna), ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Molyvos (Mythimna) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkadi monastery (Rethymno), Crete*
Kloster Arkadi by germancute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*
_DSC2934-01 by stavros pls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Igoumenitsa, Epirus*
Igoumenitsa (3) by Tsirkas Yannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
2016_Athens_053_20161113.jpg by Virgilijus Dadonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Litochoro, Macedonia*
Litochoro, 18.07.2015. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Attica*
Merry Christmas! by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos Bikes by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia*
Chilling on the beach by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
View to Astypalaia Island, Greece This is a lovely, beautiful, unique, remote island in Greece. Not an easy place to reach, and this has helped to preserve the old local Greek character, not to speak about the amazing food ...slurp #greece #astypalaia #as by StefanoMEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece IMG_9731 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Ágios Nikólaos by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Konaki district (Karditsa), Thessaly*
Το κονάκι Προδρόμου Καρδίτσας Prodromos Karditsa Konaki (= dwelling landowner) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hiliadou canyon (Euboea), Central Greece*
Hiliadou canyon by Tasos Sarantides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
town reflected by ioanna papanikolaou by ARTbyJWP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nydri, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
νυδρί by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio, Peloponnese*
Snowcapped Parnassus by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkadi (Rethymno), Crete*
Kloster Arkádi by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Gordios, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Agios Gordios by Brian Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythnos island, Cyclades*
Kythnos Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Aphaia, Aegina island (Attica)*
Aphaia by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkeio village, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
1216 Chalki, Naxos, Cyclades Greece by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Suburbia of Athens, Attica*
Frame it! by Panagiotis Andreadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Flamboyant by Clelia Malekakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos waterfront, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Waterfront by Jim Butler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Limnionas, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Limnionas Greece Blue Waters Greece Amazing World Art Photography LuvPhotography Greece Holiday Painting with my DSLR www.luvphotography.com by Luv Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Edipsos..Evia...Greece by Giannis Zaxarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Untitled by beast.caged, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Parga, Epirus*
River Fun by Paul Thickitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drapetsona (Athens suburbia), Attica*
Colourful Sunset by Panagiotis Adamopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes harbour, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Grecia 29 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*karpenisi, Central Greece*
Karpenisi from the Hills West of Town by John Haley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Misty Meteora by Javiralv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga island, Crete*
Κρήτη / Crete / Kreta: Spinalónga by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly)*
Skiathos (130) by Matteo Baldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
View to Astypalaia Island, Greece This is a lovely, beautiful, unique, remote island in Greece. Not an easy place to reach, and this has helped to preserve the old local Greek character, not to speak about the amazing food ...slurp #greece #astypalaia #as by StefanoMEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karpenisi, Central Greece*
Karpenisi, Greece by ARGYRO PAPAGEORGIOY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis, Athens), Attica*
Parthenon in Athens Greece by Al Davis, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mykonos:*

Mykonos, Cyclades: Mikri Venetia (Little Venice) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras and Sparta (background), Peloponnese*
2017.03.10 - Mistra - Greece by Chart PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalambaka, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Michael Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown beach location, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Θεσσαλονίκη, 3.5.2016 01 by p. vgenopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Awesome Meteora by Tina Tatay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos ruins, Crete*Escalera monumental by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Cloudy horizon by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Kavala by Axel Nolte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountains at Arkadia, Peloponnese*
2016-05-08_Vassae-0003 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town, Crete*
Cliff Diving event in Agios Nikolaos!!! by Alex Boutzalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kardiani, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Kardiani/Tinos by Nick Tsourouflis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Italy and Greece 2017 622 by V M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Plastira's lake, Thessaly*
A painting by nature by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Statue over castle wall by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Statue over castle wall by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
2017-10-17_12-13-59 by MattLake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Heraklion, Crete, Greece 2016 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
DSC03077 by allykat25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου/Ancient theatre of Epidaurus Panorama 7cps by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At upper Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
The Sun On Her Face by Matthaios Eleftheriadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
3kreta2017_ver2_-0474 by Susanne Sundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town city-view, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
*** by Nikolay Bobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Sunny Thessaloniki by Jim Makos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis, Athens), Attica*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*02 Tholos_1_peq.jpg by Félix Escudero Molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
pirgi, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
View by Matteo Magri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*
Hios Town (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Suburgs of Aegio, Peloponnese*
Snow on the mountains of Roumeli by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Christopher M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina (Aegina island), Attica*
Port d'Égine by Hélène Millard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Φηρα/Θηρα by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina-Greece-Alley-Amanda by Kevin Urbanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
That Greek lady. by VV Nincic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Greece summer by Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Megalo Chorio village (Karpenisi), Central Greece*
Megalo Horio by George Ant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dawn in Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Dawn in Santorini by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, southwest Crete*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*
Day 4 Santorini Greece2017 (713) by Michael Shiaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga island, Crete*
Spinalonga, Crete by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
Patra by Anargyros Papaioannoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zasteni (Pelio), Thessaly*
Ζάστενι Zasteni by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Village by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSCN1969 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos to Kos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Edipsos..Evia...Greece by Giannis Zaxarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra's airport, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
EasyJet - Kanoni, Corfu 2017 by Ian Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Imerovigli,Santorini by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kanoni village, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Kanoni, Corfu 2017 - 017 by Ian Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kea island, Cyclades*
P1230583.JPG by papaniko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Donousa island, Cyclades*
Stavros view, Donousa Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Greece-35 by Florent Dartora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue caves, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Greece-60 by Florent Dartora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Empty seat... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Cyclades*
Hydra by mopics347, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolongi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Archaeological Site of Delphi - Greece by Yuliya Chehcyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
5 Islands: Milos – Small harbour by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Odeo di Erode Attico con gatto by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
KAVALA GREECE by stavros girgenis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Greece Trip✈ by jessiepettinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Korfu by roland jeglinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paros island, Cyclades*
2016 - September - Cyclades by Jay Selley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Rhodes harbour (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Özledim #tbt 'si 😔 #rodos #greece #GreeceDays ⭐ by Kurretülayn Matur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
Paxos Greece by konstantinos kots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pamvotis Lake (Ioannina), Epirus*
Pamvotis Lake, Ioannina by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*
Colors of Santorini by Jø Dåg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Crete_ip_181123_27 by Tracy Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos ruins, Crete*Escalera monumental by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Corfu by Miguel Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania's Port by Udri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mourtos, Epirus*
IMG_2288 by charlesstewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Kavala by Axel Nolte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown beach location, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Kastoria At Night by Odysseas Chloridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kanoni bay, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Landing to Kerkyra in Kanoni bay by Pavel Mrázek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani, Macedonia*
Kozani M Lamprinos by Michael Lamprinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes island, Greece by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Armenistis by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Greece Kefalonia Island by Attila Juhasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Igoumenitsa, Epirus*
Igoumenitsa by k0rtes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paroikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Paros by gigiush (Emmanuel), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
The Bourtzi of Methoni Castle/Greece by Thanos Maniatis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
5 Islands: Milos – Klima by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spiliotissa (Cavernous) Aristi, Epirus*
Παναγία Σπηλιώτισσα Αρίστη Panagia Spiliotissa(cavernous) Aristi by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Greece (Kos island) Defterdar Mosque by Güldem Üstün, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes aerial view, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Tripinview-Greece-Rhodes-Beaches-Elli-1024x576 by Ri Ri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
AM17_0289 by imagePro Visual Content Creators, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach of Santorini, Cyclades*
Κόκκινη Παραλία by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Μεγάλο Αρχαίο Θέατρο Επιδαύρου by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Enrica F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi, Thrace*
Xanthi -- Ξάνθη by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Kerkyra island, Ionian islands*
Corfou by Ginette Champagne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
Robert Emmerich - 66 HDR Forward to the sea at the harbor in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anaxos beach, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Anaxos beach - Lesvos - Greece by The biker...!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_0828 by Tamas MOLNAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6289.jpg by joost_meijer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Crete_ip_181130_04 by Tracy Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Sunset over Chania by Kiril Kolev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Blue Hour in Santorini Island by Shi Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki's promenade #1 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Zakynthos (Zakynthos island), Ionian islands*
239. Zakynthos town, Zante seen from Bochali. 11-May-17. Ref-D131-239 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ano Riglia (Messinia), Peloponnese*
Ano Riglia, Messinia, Greece | July 2018 by Denis Bettany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
XQ0A0023 by Julien Garbani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Symi harbour by Jeanne Günesoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
αριστοτέλους by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Metropolitan Cathedral of Athens,Greece by Watana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadeia, Central Greece*
Livadeia by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaca island, Ionian islands*
Ithaca - Kioni by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Temple of Olympian Zeus: Late afternoon by Robert Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
20180617133551.jpg by David Elmlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
GREECE - RODOS by ~ Annika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gialiskari, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
SAM_9827 by Antonis Xanthopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by MÔNICA ANDREUCCI BELOHUBY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Night Reflections by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Corfu by Miguel Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Greece - Parga by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town and port, Aegina island (Attica)*
The blue port by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melissani cave, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Melissani Cave by Molly Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalarites (Ioannina reg.), Epirus*
“Blue And White” by Aleka Thomaidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town streets (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Streets of Kerkyra - Corfu, Greece by phhesse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Rainy day in Gytheio by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamaria (Thessaloniki suburb), Macedonia*
Snow-capped Kalamaria, Greece by I.C. Papachristos, MD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamaria (Thessaloniki suburb), Macedonia*
Snowfall 2019 @ Kalamaria Thessaloniki by Travelo.gr Travel Blog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by Hannah Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karpenisi, Central Greece*
Snow covered houses, Karpenisi, Greece by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Christmas mood... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Cyclades*
Serifos island by kostaschrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dionysiou Areopagitou pedestrian street in Athens, Attica*
Dionysiou Areopagitou (near the entrance to Acropolis) by mzcrazymz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Γύθειο by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Rainy day in Gytheio by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*
leros 2014-3643 by benny.levine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
IMG_8379 by Loren Finkelstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis by night (Athens), Attica*
DSC00354 by Arthur Firestone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa (Paros island), Cyclades*
Naoussa port by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Διώρυγα Κορίνθου. Όψη 1 by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica*
Hydra - Walk to Prophet Elias Monastery - View on the city by Xavier Bonnefoy-Cudraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town (Aegina island), Attica *
GREECE Aegina, Saronic Gulf Islands, Attica by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3465 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka bay and Spinalonga island, Crete*
Plaka and Spinalonga by Richard Graves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milios island (Cyclades)*
Sarakiniko beach, Milos island, Greece by George Pachantouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omonia square (Athens), Attica*
DSC_0334 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ermoupoli by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
AM17_0311 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
SAM_8057 by Antonis Xanthopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
As Time Passes By by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town city-view, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
*** by Nikolay Bobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta, Peloponnese*
View south over Sparta to the mountains of Taygetus The utterly deserted Acropolis of Sparti - not a soul anywhere! by Kevin Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Knights in Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by Faramagan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Faramagan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo, Epirus*
Megalo Papigo by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town (Aegina island), Attica*
Aegina / Егина by Dimitar Denev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio Beach by Costantino Galileos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Electra Palace Hotel Thessaloniki Macedonia Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
DSC04064 by Topmistr Světa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
IMG_5185 by Emerson Gibin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Греция, о. Крит, Ханья by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
Patras view by Alexander Tzoukas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edessa, Macedonia*
DSC_4555.jpg by david herskovits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kasos island (Dodecanese)*
Abandoned by Stathis Iordanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_2129Athens_2400 by Gergely Csatari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropole, Lindos by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fry, Kasos island (Dodecanese)*
_MG_3608 by thomas molck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merichas, Kythnos island (Cyclades)*
View from the balcony at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
5 Islands: Milos – Klima by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Épire, gorges de la Vikos. by Jean-Jacques Le Moan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese*
Olimpia Grecia by Antonio Sanchez Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Litochoro, Macedonia*
Litochoro, 18.07.2015. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Windmill in Chios by Στελιος Στττ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
greece 2011 431 by Avia Voyages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by dipphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica*
The Hydra Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Panachaiko (Patra), Peloponnese*
Παναχαικό - Mt.Panachaiko Greece. by DINOS KRASSAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portara of Naxos island, Cyclades*
Untitled by NIKOS GOLFIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Untitled by Thierry Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Belle Vue by Vsevolod Uspensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly)*
JSI/LGSK: TusAir Fokker 100 (F-28-0100) 5B-DDD by RCswissphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos, Greece IMG_0088 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
_DSC4829_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Heraklion by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*
_DSC2934-01 by stavros pls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Untitled by ilanakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
20171009_133930-P1250469 by geoff dude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Fairytale by Timea Turjanszki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
468200724 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_20180726_140445 by David Featherston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece 2018-3185 by Tammy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Esther_bni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos avril 2018_ (121 sur 124) by Bernard and Christine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly*
Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga island, Crete*
Κρήτη / Crete / Kreta: Spinalónga by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Flamboyant by Clelia Malekakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Parga, Epirus*
River Fun by Paul Thickitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
DJI_0072 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
IMGP4347 by Bogdan Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Germeno (Athens suburbia), Attica*
A cute kitty on the beach by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
The Bourtzi of Methoni Castle/Greece by Thanos Maniatis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Kastoria At Night by Odysseas Chloridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
City lights... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios chora by night, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Complementary by Roy Batty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
karpathos-7-2 by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tigaki beach (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Sailing in #Greece by Tracy Gymellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
rhodes by Margarita Eirien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios chora, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Ios island. by Ada Romare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Les Météores-The Meteora by alain tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvassia place basse by Fred Bigio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
IMG_0235 by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nydri, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
νυδρί by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Little Venice by Louis Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Nafpaktos by Night by Chris Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
8747 Greece - Living on the edge by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Greece summer by Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSCN1969 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga island, Crete*
Spinalonga, Crete by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Ioannis (Pelion), Thessaly*
Pilio by Elina Tsamigos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street view of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
New Town by DJ Damien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
beach-coast-greece-164201 by crystal mirallegro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
pirgi, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Old town view 2 by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Like a dream - Chania by Andy Searle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly)*
Skiathos, Greece by Žarko Prusac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsilvou lake (Achaia), Peloponnese*
Tsivlou Lake by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
The Liston - Corfu Town, Corfu Island, Greece by MJ Rips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palm forest of Vai, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythion2 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Streets of Rethymnon by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, ancient agora - View at Akropolis by KATERINA NIKA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
IMG_0235 by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Basarkatze by Herr Ha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Athletic Center of Athens (Athens), Attica*
OAKA | Olympic Athletic Center of Athens "Spiros Louis" by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
What you are by Alessandro Busso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Strike in Athens against the memoranda by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naouissa Village Panorama by Dmitriy Fomenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Nature against civilization. by Bill Lezos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Just like the brochure by Keith Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia*
80704 by SZ.ZOL Buses,ferries PICS, on Flickr


----------



## zsingapore (Apr 11, 2015)

*Varlaam Monastery, Meteora*

And my writing for the trip to Meteora back to 2015 https://www.zuyetawarmatrip.com/trips/2015-may-meteora-greece/en/


IMG_0392 by Zuyet Awarmatik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena at Acropolis (Athens), Attica *
Temple of Athena Nike - Athens, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrokorinthos castle, Peloponnese*
Akrokorinthos - Llegando by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini D81_3253 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkida, Euboea (Greece) by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koskinou viilage, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Traditional House by Nikos Rhodian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos Old Town Karpathos by SzaboGyul4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
DSC01142 by Antonis Kotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
greece_mykonos_tavern-by-sea.jpg.pagespeed.ce.4gIrxX2OPe by DIO GYULA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nemea, Peloponnese*
2016-05-06_Némée-0001 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
_MG_9919 - Oia streets in blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Town Hall - Kavala Greece by Paris Pentikis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old (walled) town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
At the wall by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
View by Matteo Magri, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paleochora Houses, Crete, Greece*

Paleochora Houses, Crete, Greece by east med wanderer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hellas*

Ελλαδα 9 muses restaurant by Listenwave Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corfu*

Vido, Corfu by Dvid7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nikolaos*

taverne, Agios Nikolaos by Dvid7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kreta*

Agios Nikolaos by Dvid7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Macedonia*

Moustheni-Kavala by Tasoskarras, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece: Central*

Galaxidi, Galaxeidi, Phocis, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*

Heptapyrgion (Ἑπταπύργιον, Eptapyrgio, Επταπύργιο), Thessaloniki, Greece by Anton Skrobotov, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos town, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
2011-07-29 Zakynthos - 24 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
April's Last Sunset by Snoopix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Anniversary trip to Greece and a quick stop in Zurich by Cynthia Hoque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
walking on sunshine 🌞 by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Unique Experience Tour by Santorini Tour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
_GRE2259 by TC Yuen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica*
Hydra - Walk to Prophet Elias Monastery - View on the city by Xavier Bonnefoy-Cudraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
AM17_0311 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perama (Piraeus), Attica*
Sunset over Perama Greece by Brian Shipman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου/Ancient theatre of Epidaurus Panorama 7cps by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
2019_05_04 - (20180804) - 105313 - _DSC1320_DxOPL2 - Chania (GR) - ILCE-7M3 - FE 24-240mm F3.5-6.3 OSS - 1-60 sec. bij f - 11 - 36 mm - ISO 100 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eastern Tzoumerka, Epirus*
THEODORIANA: Looking at the world from above/ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΙΑΝΑ : Βλέποντας τον κόσμο από ψηλά by Amalia Lampri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
House in Fiskardo by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Corinth, Peloponnese*
_DSC4807 by Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica)*
POROS-GREECE by vgiagias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Streets of Athens by MNixonPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens's Eleftherios Venizelos airport, Attica*
SX DGY by Simon Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_3451 by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Plastira's lake, Thessaly*
A painting by nature by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vatheia, Mani, Greece (2) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Faliraki, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodos by Hans Likedeeler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSCN1969 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
IMG_0235 by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Konaki district (Karditsa), Thessaly*
Το κονάκι Προδρόμου Καρδίτσας Prodromos Karditsa Konaki (= dwelling landowner) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Greece - Parga by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos by Ilias Birdas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 154 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Playing with reflections 3 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
AM17_0289 by imagePro Visual Content Creators, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica*
Hydra Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Chios island, North Aegean reg.*
Chios Island (Grecia) by Quico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta by Costas Giavrimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
under the rock by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens from above by Spyros Tsafaras, on Flickr


----------



## nikolapfc89 (Aug 14, 2012)

Chania, Crete my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu Town, Greece by ForceMajeureMontenegro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos, Crete*
2018_08_12 - (20180802) - 103600 - _DSC1078 - Dag 4, Kreta, Knossos, Gonies gorge, Anogia, Bali Beach - ILCE-7M3 - FE 24-240mm F3.5-6.3 OSS - 1-80 sec. bij f - 11 - 24 mm - ISO 100 - HDR_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Corinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth, ruins, Apostle Paul, by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice at Mykonos island, Cyclades*
Mykonos by Andrei Cornea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus port (Athens), Attica*
31st May 2018. Hellas Liberty in the harbour at Piraeus, Greece by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Belle Vue by Vsevolod Uspensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Corinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth, ruins, Apostle Paul, Roman Forum by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira Santorini Greece by debbiepayne210, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*South Pelio, Thessaly*
DSCN1252...σέ σμαραγδένια νερά! by Νώντας Μωραϊτης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Épire, gorges de la Vikos. by Jean-Jacques Le Moan, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Arolithos, Crete:
*
[Arolithos village 'main' street, Crete by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rhodes:*

Entrance to Filerimos Monastery, island of Rhodes by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Entrance to the Palace of the Grand Master, 14th Century, in Rhodes town by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
XQ0A0023 by Julien Garbani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Greece by Michael Fahl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nauplia Nauplius Nafplio Nauplion by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece 2017 by Greg Koller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, 2017 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Греция, Пеллопоннес-96 by natalchuks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythion2 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos Bikes by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kasos island, Dodecanese*
Summer Sunrise by Stathis Iordanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Wathi by Vesna Bojović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Herakleion, Crete by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Nafplio, Bourtzi, fortress, Venetian, by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolongi sea-lake, West Greece*
Untitled by NIKOS GOLFIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta (23) by Claude Petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Architectural beauty. Nauplion by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Aphaea, Aegina island (Attica)*
Temple of Aphaea, Aegina, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Levante Beach Hotel - back entrance by B C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town and island, Sporades (Thessaly)*
Skopelos Greece !!! by maria papavasiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tigaki beach (Kos island), Dodecanese*
Sailing in #Greece by Tracy Gymellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly*
Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_4925 by Ben Church Truro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
chalkis carnival by constantine palivakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu Town, Greece by ForceMajeureMontenegro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old (walled) town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
At the wall by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Athens*









https://photographers.ua/photo/na-misto-padaie-nich-1244593/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vatheia, Mani, Greece (2) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
По улочкам Ретимно by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port and town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
City view from mountain side by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Épire, gorges de la Vikos. by Jean-Jacques Le Moan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka (Athens), Attica*
Streets of Plaka(Old City of Athens) by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
reazione fisica by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Rainy day in Gytheio by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
The market streets of Fira. Santorini by Abariltur, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Old port#Nafpaktos#Greece by stathis agrafiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Holy Portrait by Nick Brasinikas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta by Costas Giavrimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
img_9577 by eugeny gladkih, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsambika beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
img_9693 by eugeny gladkih, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini Sunset by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
AM17_0311 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_6210 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rodi - Selfie by Armando Domenico Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Les Météores-The Meteora by alain tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Rhodes is amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Greece by Evangelia Panagiotou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Nafpaktos by Night by Chris Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
The view from the steps by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Acropolis, Athens ,Greece by Watana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by Vinke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Schisma beach (Agios Nikolaos), Crete*
Schisma beach | Agios Nikolaos Crete by Agios Nikolaos Municipality, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
patras-greece-6 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Knights in town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
derrière les remparts by daniele buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra's airport, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
EasyJet - Kanoni, Corfu 2017 by Ian Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece 2017 by Greg Koller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas, Macedonia*
IMG_0549 by Richard Munden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town and the Castle of Knights (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
The knights Palace by Nikos Rhodian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta by Costas Giavrimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece 2017 by Greg Koller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Epidavros | Ἐπίδαυρος | Epidaurus-46 by Paul *****, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalampaka, Thessaly*
WP_20170103_09_50_56_Pro by Corina Chirila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
The port town of Ermoupolis by Garnham Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia peninsula (Chalkidiki), Macedonia*
Cruise off Sithonia Peninsula, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lefkada town, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Evening Street Scene in Lefkas Town by BRIAN DANDRIDGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Τρίκαλα Γέφυρα Ληθαίου by The-ma-ki Vihos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miltilinii village, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Miltilinii village, Samos, Greece by George Pachantouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvassia place basse by Fred Bigio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Robert Emmerich - 66 HDR Forward to the sea at the harbor in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gialiskari, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
SAM_9827 by Antonis Xanthopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Греция, о. Крит, Ханья by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prassonisi, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Prassonissi by Alfonso Santelia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfú (Grecia, 12-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Watching Thessaloniki from my veranda #1 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia (Chalkidiki), Macedonia*
Looking for Sithonia by Alain Blanchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Kilma, Milos by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by leslie.bartsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu. Sidari by Sergey Rsavin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old (walled) town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
At the wall by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki White Tower by ustegen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
milos-greece by theonlyone00120001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Evdilos, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Evdilos from church by David Bilides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Sample raw Photos of OPPO F5 from Athens Greece (7 of 34) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Sailboat & Hotels by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra (Hydra island), Attica*
Hydra Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
20171009_133930-P1250469 by geoff dude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Greece by Michael Fahl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archoelogical island of Delos, Cyclades*
Delos, greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki's Christmas story by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Village by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
God's view by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andritsena, Peloponnese*
GrEEcE is... by Joseph Sakalak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
My queen in love with the sea. by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Preveza, Epirus*
Preveza 2016 (26) by Claude Petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Sightseeing Bus by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
View from the Parga Castle, Greece by Nikos Zamparas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gramvousa (Chania), Crete*
From Grambusa (Gramvousa) by pavelonline pavelonline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle Of Acrocorinth, Peloponnese*
Castle Of Acrocorinth, Greece by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkis as Seen from Karababas Fortress. by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Fairytale by Timea Turjanszki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sounio, Attica*
Sounion by w!L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
Paxos Greece by konstantinos kots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nauplia Nauplius Nafplio Nauplion by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
City view from mountain side by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Mist, Clouds, Contrails and Meteora by Javiralv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa Paros Greece by christian skiada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
View by Matteo Magri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens), Attica*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
2nd June 2018. Koules Venetian Fortress at Heraklion, Crete by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly)*
JSI/LGSK: TusAir Fokker 100 (F-28-0100) 5B-DDD by RCswissphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Untitled by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kea island, Cyclades*
P1230583.JPG by papaniko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paros island, Cyclades*
2016 - September - Cyclades by Jay Selley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolongi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Odeo di Erode Attico con gatto by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (ionian islands)*
Drapano Bridge by Denis Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece, 2018 Oct. 9 by rwayneshoaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio Beach by Costantino Galileos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes aerial view, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Tripinview-Greece-Rhodes-Beaches-Elli-1024x576 by Ri Ri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*
Day 4 Santorini Greece2017 (713) by Michael Shiaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece (1484).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni, Peloponnese*
Greece 18 0380 by Oldrich Kucera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos, Crete*
Balos, Crete by Pedro Nunez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archaeological site of Delos, Cyclades*
Archaeological Site Delos Is., Greece - Birthplace of Apollo and Artemis by AL Solis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes harbour, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes Town by Simon Fewkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Cruise docked at Santorini by Nelo Hotsuma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plomari, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Straycat by Staffan Cederborg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Donousa island, Cyclades*
Stavros view, Donousa Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_0473 by Tommy Terziotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*

Puerto de Rodas IMG_1737 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Kos by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokastritsa, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Paleokastritsa - Corfou by Gabriel Jaquemet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seitan Limania beach (Chania), Crete*
Seitan Limania Chania (46) by polis poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ios island (Cyclades)*
The pool on the hill, Ios Island, Greece by Thodoris Rammos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
pirgi, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Greece summer by Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Rhodes harbour (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Özledim #tbt 'si 😔 #rodos #greece #GreeceDays ⭐ by Kurretülayn Matur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Edipsos..Evia...Greece by Giannis Zaxarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica*
Venus, Mercury and the New Moon by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Greek islands Symi, Greece by kingdom of rentals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 05 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_1708 by naderkhoury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece_27962 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
SpeedSector Festival Of Speed 2019 by SpeedSector Events, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location in Lefkada island, Ionian islands*
DSC_0473 by Tommy Terziotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Panachaiko (Patra), Peloponnese*
Παναχαικό - Mt.Panachaiko Greece. by DINOS KRASSAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Village by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki street by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Греция, Пеллопоннес-96 by natalchuks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagora (Pilio), Thessaly*
Zagora, Pilio, Greece, August 2018 by Sofia Eulgem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, 2017 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Summer memory by Kjetil Buljo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
20171009_133930-P1250469 by geoff dude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6289.jpg by joost_meijer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Untitled by Thierry Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos to Kos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Bouliagmeni, Attica*
Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandoned mine, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sulphur mine by Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Mist, Clouds, Contrails and Meteora by Javiralv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
April's Last Sunset by Snoopix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
patras-greece-6 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Greece 2k18 [no edit] by Mickz_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour at Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
GREECE - RODOS by ~ Annika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
[ΠΕΙΡΑΪΚΗ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
_.jpg by frank.fernino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
DSCN6311 by Mark Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avgonima, Chios island (north Aegean reg.)*
Avgonima (9) by Nikita Guidotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karystos (south Euboea), Central Greece*
Karystos_Ellinon-Amerikis_DSCF9096 by Michael Kulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
iPhone 10 capture Greece by Emily Joester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica*
Athens city lights by Nicholas Souvatzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
town Hall, Chora, Patmos, Greece by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by Elaine Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
_IGP1879 by paolo polidori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Acropolis by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naxos town, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Naxos by mmccouch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia Greece by Explorography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6289.jpg by joost_meijer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete*
Robert Emmerich - 66 HDR Forward to the sea at the harbor in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Rethymno Crete greece 2019 by M J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora Cliffs, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kasos island (Dodecanese)*
Beachfront in Kasos by Jari Värälä, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Early morning sun on Corfu, Greece by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
chalkis carnival by constantine palivakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos ruins, Crete*Escalera monumental by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagkadia village (Arkadia), Peloponnese*
ΛΑΓΚΑΔΙΑ ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑΣ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by Faramagan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Streets of Rethymnon by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Summer memory by Kjetil Buljo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
IMG_5185 by Emerson Gibin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Greece summer by Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Nafpaktos by Night by Chris Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
DSC04064 by Topmistr Světa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens), Attica*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Galaxidi by Rick Elkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
The port town of Ermoupolis by Garnham Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
AM17_0289 by imagePro Visual Content Creators, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses town (Spetses island), Attica*
Spetses Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firaplaka beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Firaplaka Panorama by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Armenistis by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Nafpaktos - Ναύπακτος , Old Port by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythion2 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa (Paros island), Cyclades*
Naoussa port by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
phone by darrylcuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
The Bourtzi of Methoni Castle/Greece by Thanos Maniatis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Village by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1000th page! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The monastery of the Great Meteoron (Meteora), Thessaly*
The monastery of the Great Meteoron by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Korinthos, Peloponnese*
DSC_7942_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Electra Palace Hotel Thessaloniki Macedonia Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora by Enrica F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Back to Lycabettus Hill by Pete Colman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town by night, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
DSC_3816 by World System Builder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica*
Athens city lights by Nicholas Souvatzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly*
Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropole, Lindos by Raymonde Contensous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Schisma beach (Agios Nikolaos), Crete*
Schisma beach | Agios Nikolaos Crete by Agios Nikolaos Municipality, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Διώρυγα Κορίνθου. Όψη 1 by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_3451 by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour at Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
GREECE - RODOS by ~ Annika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
5 Islands: Milos – Small harbour by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Piraeus by night by George Theodorakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Greece - Parga by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ierapetra, Crete*
And here we go! by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location in Agkistri island, Attica*
horse by elen fouraki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Ios, Ios island (Cyclades)*
ΧΩΡΑ [ΙΟΣ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drama, Macedonia*
A city on the water - Agia Varvara-Drama-Greece by maria arhontopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolongi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
Patras view by Alexander Tzoukas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
3d clouds by Agapi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly*
Bridge of Agios Vissarionas, Thessaly, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Unique Experience Tour by Santorini Tour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica*
Hydra - Walk to Prophet Elias Monastery - View on the city by Xavier Bonnefoy-Cudraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Greek islands Symi, Greece by kingdom of rentals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes harbour, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Grecia 29 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos Old Town Karpathos by SzaboGyul4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece and Dubai August 2019 by Stephen Hough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
2017_09 Peloponnese - Greece by Solen's world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
IMG_20180726_140445 by David Featherston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus port (Athens), Attica*
31st May 2018. Hellas Liberty in the harbour at Piraeus, Greece by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio by Mari Silvennoinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street view of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
New Town by DJ Damien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by Anouk Potters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town shoreline by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Porto_Katsiki_DSCF3662 by Michael Kulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
P5214724 by Ecks Bartlebooth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina's lake, Epirus*The ferry from Ioannina Island, Lake Pamvotida, Greece by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios port and town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
_DSC6214AS by Giorgos Boutos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa Paros Greece by christian skiada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papafragkas beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Papafragkas Beach - Milos Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
IMG_0235 by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki harbour at Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
GREECE - RODOS by ~ Annika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*
Balos Lagoon (449) by polis poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3465 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*
_DSC2934-01 by stavros pls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
After Sunset, Oia, Santorini, Greece, by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
[ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga island, Crete*
Κρήτη / Crete / Kreta: Spinalónga by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
IMG_0672 by Emerson Gibin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
DJI_0072 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Epidavros archeological site, Peloponnese*
Northern Greece tip by College Year in Athens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Random photos from Greece by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses waterfront, Spetses island (Attica)*
_25A0922 by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilene, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mytilene by night by Dumby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia Greece by Explorography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Ionian islands*
Corfu by Miguel Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mourtos, Epirus*
IMG_2288 by charlesstewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfú (Grecia, 12-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
75-Greece, Athens, Acropolis, Oct. 27, 2017 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (ionian islands)*
Drapano Bridge by Denis Costa, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Great photos. One thing I don't like is that Greece nature is so brown.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

apinamies said:


> Great photos. One thing I don't like is that Greece nature is so *brown*.


What do you mean by that? :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nydri, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
νυδρί by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
AM17_0311 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town (Aegina island), Attica *
GREECE Aegina, Saronic Gulf Islands, Attica by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vouliagmeni (Athens suburb), Attica*
Oceanis - Vouliagmeni, Greece by Chris Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Galaxidi - Γαλαξίδι by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica*
The Hydra Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania aerial view, Crete*
The Lighthouse of Chania by Markus Mäenpää, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos waterfront, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Waterfront by Jim Butler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sithonia beach (Chalkidiki), Macedonia*
Chilling on the beach by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio Beach by Costantino Galileos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos avril 2018_ (121 sur 124) by Bernard and Christine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
_IGP1879 by paolo polidori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini by Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avgonima, Chios island (north Aegean reg.)*
Avgonima (9) by Nikita Guidotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos to Kos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolongi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Night in Santorini by Flavia Curcuraci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece and Dubai August 2019 by Stephen Hough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga bay, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
One perfect place... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Trikala By Night! by Thanasis Drizos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Shopping Stroll by Lee Rudd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town and port, Aegina island (Attica)*
The blue port by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old (walled) town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
At the wall by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda, Crete*
Elounda by Michael Schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου/Ancient theatre of Epidaurus Panorama 7cps by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_2129Athens_2400 by Gergely Csatari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by dipphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
The magnificent harbor of #Chania in #Kreta (#Crete) #Greece by Andreas Hafenscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Tessaloniki roman agora by Corina Chirila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*
Basarkatze by Herr Ha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 154 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hellenic Maritime museum in Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Hellenic Maritime Museum by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (Chalkidiki), Macedonia*
Promenade by Tihomir Pavlović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
IMG_6591 by Panagiotis Pritz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ioannina, Epirus*
Misty morning by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*
Leros island, Lakki, Dodecanese by Dominique CARON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Happy National Day, Greece! by Teresa's Place, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ermoupoli by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkis as Seen from Karababas Fortress. by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece IMG_9731 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Village by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens city lights by Nicholas Souvatzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
_DSC7005_HDR by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythion2 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
The Liston - Corfu Town, Corfu Island, Greece by MJ Rips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora images available now on Getty Images by Rex Montalban, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Cretan nights... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Kamari beach... by Χάρης Κλέντος, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra old town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu Old Town by Mateja Jeremic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos Old Town Karpathos by SzaboGyul4 (forceberg), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town, Skopelos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skoplelos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsilvou lake (Achaia), Peloponnese*
Tsivlou Lake by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Τρίκαλα Γέφυρα Ληθαίου by The-ma-ki Vihos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_2129Athens_2400 by Gergely Csatari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Streets of Rethymnon by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece IMG_9731 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Segway by Spyros Papaspyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
_DSC7005_HDR by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandoned mine, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sulphur mine by Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
20170912-_DSC8282 by Feet wet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress Spinalonga, Crete*
Fortress Spinalonga, Crete Island, Greece by Abhilash Bhaskaran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delos island, Cyclades*
Cicladi 215 Delos by ClicMK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
The harbour at Symi. by BIG ALBERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos acropolis, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Lindos Akropolis_Aqua by angelika mueller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, Central Greece*
Amfilochia, Greece by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSC01130 by Paul Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga, Crete*
Spinalonga, Crete by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Untitled by Walter Underwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Robert Emmerich - 66 HDR Forward to the sea at the harbor in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
2017-09-27_08-19-33 by Baris Seker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios port and town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Such a small place by Ralf Hoge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia*
G0051520_1484230664454_high by Pantelis Aspridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marina Flisvos (Athens), Attica*
This morning at the marina by Vasilis Tsikkinis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Ios, Ios island (Cyclades)*
ΧΩΡΑ [ΙΟΣ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutro (Sfakia), Crete*
Loutro by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*
Balos Lagoon (449) by polis poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Greek islands Symi, Greece by kingdom of rentals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
A8775PELOPb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Греция, Пеллопоннес-96 by natalchuks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos Beach. by Brian B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Full Moon rising over the Acropolis of Athens Ανατολή Πανσελήνου πάνω απο την Ακρόπολη by belas62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
House in Fiskardo by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfú (Grecia, 12-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
170916-071 by John Gonsalves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Dodecanese*

Puerto de Rodas IMG_1737 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens), Attica*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountains in Arkadia, Peloponnese*
2016-05-08_Vassae-0003 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Attica*
Merry Christmas! by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
beautiful Greece, Kokkari, Samos by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Untitled by ilanakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina's lake, Epirus*The ferry from Ioannina Island, Lake Pamvotida, Greece by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town shoreline by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by Dejan Maksic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora Greece by Ronnie Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by Anouk Potters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgos, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Pyrgos Kallistis/Πύργος Καλλίστης by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*
_DSC2934-01 by stavros pls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by Hristina Papadopulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Chios island, North Aegean reg.*
Chios Island (Grecia) by Quico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos waterfront, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Waterfront by Jim Butler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Summer memory by Kjetil Buljo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
Metsovo - Epirus - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merichas, Kythnos island (Cyclades)*
View from the balcony at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens (11) by Peter Albion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Porto_Katsiki_DSCF3662 by Michael Kulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ahh...Santorini by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town (Hydra island), Attica*
The Hydra Collection by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
DJI_0072 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga bay, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
_DSC4829_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, 2017 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*
Chios Town, Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkis as Seen from Karababas Fortress. by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xigia beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Xigia , Zante, Greece by Chiara Mussini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
_GRE2259 by TC Yuen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου/Ancient theatre of Epidaurus Panorama 7cps by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini D81_3253 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Camarola Arch, Crete*
Camarola Arch by Michał Włodarczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
White Tower and Bust Admiral Nikolaos Votsi, Thessaloniki by BANE Novitović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Acropolis, Athens ,Greece by Watana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prassonisi, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Prassonissi by Alfonso Santelia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
One perfect place part3... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
20171009_133930-P1250469 by geoff dude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aeropoli (Mani), Peloponnese*
Greece 2014 by Giovanna Patani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Taking a picture or two by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
On the trail to Selini - the landscape and the view 2 by angelos ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos X by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythio by Steve Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Greece, Epidavros, 500 BC, ampitheatre seats 14000 by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala town, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
20160715-DSC_0622.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by LIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSC01130 by Paul Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archoelogical island of Delos, Cyclades*
Delos, greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Argostoli by Fotini Maravegia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece (1038).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
One perfect place... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo, Epirus*
Megalo Papigo by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town shoreline by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view from Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*

Santorini Unique Experience Tour by Santorini Tour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Anniversary trip to Greece and a quick stop in Zurich by Cynthia Hoque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
athens-greece_10495951223_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Night Storm by Christos Doudoulakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Untitled by beast.caged, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
The Mehmet Aga Mosque on Sokratous Street in Rhodes City (II). Rhodes (Greece) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Τρίκαλα Γέφυρα Ληθαίου by The-ma-ki Vihos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagora (Pilio), Thessaly*
Zagora, Pilio, Greece, August 2018 by Sofia Eulgem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naousa sunset by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Port Thira, Santorini, Greece. by Jason CS Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens (11) by Peter Albion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSC_3145-01 by Luca Argalia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Parthenon by Josh Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu, Greece by Tim Raschko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prassonisi, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Prassonissi by Alfonso Santelia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
now relax by aniretak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vatheia, Mani, Greece (2) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miltilinii village, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Miltilinii village, Samos, Greece by George Pachantouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Village by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Happy National Day, Greece! by Teresa's Place, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Vonitsa, Epirus*
Castle by Kleanthis Mpanths, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
img_9577 by eugeny gladkih, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Holy Portrait by Nick Brasinikas, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What a beautiful country you live in, Chris... and such an incredible history. That photo of the Parthenon took my breath away!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> What a beautiful country you live in, Chris... and such an incredible history. That photo of the Parthenon took my breath away!


Greece its really a wonderful country; you should come and visit Greece some day... :yes: kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At upper Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
The Sun On Her Face by Matthaios Eleftheriadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta, Peloponnese*
View south over Sparta to the mountains of Taygetus The utterly deserted Acropolis of Sparti - not a soul anywhere! by Kevin Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos, Greece IMG_0088 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towards Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
September 5 Tuesday (Santorini) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
under the rock by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Греция, о. Крит, Ханья by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Corinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth, ruins, Apostle Paul, by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece IMG_9731 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delos island, Cyclades*
Cicladi 215 Delos by ClicMK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
20170912-_DSC8282 by Feet wet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
_DSC7005_HDR by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firopotamos beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Firopotamos by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens 2020 – Acropolis – View of Hadrian’s Gate by Michiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Looking over Oia by Kostas Trovas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Corinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth, ruins, Apostle Paul, by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
under the rock by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece by april arseni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes Old Town, Greece IMG_3430 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfú (Grecia, 12-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
pirgi, Chios, Greece - 08/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
GREECE - RODOS by ~ Annika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Blue domes churches of Santorini Island by Ankit Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece 2017 by Greg Koller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vatheia, Mani, Greece (2) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Levante Beach Hotel - back entrance by B C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Herakleion, Crete by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town, Aegina island (Attica)*
aegina-island-2-1920 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Kastro overview by Marie Therese Magnan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ [ΑΠΟΨΙΣ ΕΚ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑΣ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi sea-lake, West Greece*
Untitled by NIKOS GOLFIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Psara island (North Aegean reg.)*
P1070416 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
_RX43423 by David Caldwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga Πάργα by fotogake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Akrata, Peloponnese*
TRENOSE 220 024 by Klonos Rail Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutraki, Peloponnese*
Λουτράκι by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
A8775PELOPb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania Crete by Pekka Siutila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Eleni Tepetidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Sunsword &amp; Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Jonas Ekholst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Stoa of Attalos by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)
Patmos, Port of Skala by David Henderson, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Fading Colours - A Zante Sunset (Olympus OM-D EM5.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 12-40mm f2.8 Proi Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Need A Little Naxos Magic by Joseph Usewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia,Greece! by Vidhyanath Av, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Lianokladi, Central Greece*
Local train on a stone bridge at Irakleia by Thanasis Stamoulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naousa Harbour, Paros by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos to Kos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
_DSC3654 by Brett Whitelaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu - 13 by Florent Glod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Autumn Leaves ♪—É. Piaf by I.C. Papachristos, MD, Ret., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aroania mountain (lake Doxa), Peloponnese*
Aroania mountain by Bill Barekas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Crete. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
iPhone XS Max, nightshot by Christos Souflias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pilabox trail race in Athens, Attica*
Pilabox Trail Race 2020 by Foto-Trexoume.gr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos, Greece by Kaitlyn Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by Elizabeth Wu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great Saturday at Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Easter in corfu Greece.my hometown.Every year we celebrate Easter with this tradition.Hundreds of people gather around to watch what we call “break the boti” and it’s suppose to make all the bad disappear.⚱These are some photos I captured. by Sophia Gardikioti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great Saturday at Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Untitled by Analucia Tamez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos to Kos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
_25A0100 by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Local Fishing Boat ( Town Harbour - Myrina (Lemnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; Leica DG Summilux 15mm f1.7 Prime (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece Traveling. View of Greek Traditional Colorful Houses and Windmills of Oia or Ia at Santorini Island in Greece at Noon. by Dmitry Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly)*
Skiathos 2019 by kotazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica*
Athens city lights by Nicholas Souvatzis, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Belle Vue by Vsevolod Uspensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Panathenaic Olympic Stadium Athens by David Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sounio, Attica*
DSC_8042-Edit by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Old port#Nafpaktos#Greece by stathis agrafiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Fisheye Sunset - Myrina Town - Lemnos (Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 8mm f1.8 Fisheye Prime) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firaplaka beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Firaplaka Panorama by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens 2020 – Old BMW New Class by Michiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Chosen Destination || Destino Elegido (Oia, Santorini. Greece) by Chano Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
DSC_2992.JPG by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by dipphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Holy Trinity Monastery by Alexander Shchukin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Acropolis Museum view by Ray Boone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platamonas, Macedonia*
IMG_0549 by Richard Munden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Greece_Edipsos by StavrosPap2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Grecia ('15) by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki 21 by Elena Papakosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Greece, Kavala / Кавала by Stanimir Kunev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Greece Kefalonia Island by Attila Juhasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Wife Portrait by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larisa, Thessaly*
Ρεπορτάζ στην ομίχλη by Dimitrios Maimaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini islands (Cyclades)*
Greece by Bob Bain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Most Patra-Rio by Bogdan Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Nafpaktos, Lepanto, Phokis, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Greece - Kalamata by Roger Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
032-IMG_1472 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Symi Island by NatuRHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Lefkada, Greece by Nick Tsenteme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ermoupoli by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*
Leros island, Lakki, Dodecanese by Dominique CARON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Insel Nisyros, Süd-Ägäis.jpg by H. Eisenreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by Nikos Tsitsel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos, Crete*
Balos, Crete by Pedro Nunez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Itea (Delphi), Central Greece*
Itea - Dephi Greece by Gary Bembridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Greece, autumn at lake of Ioannina by nikosgr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Windmill in Chios by Στελιος Στττ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Olympos in distance, Macedonia*
Mount Olympus (Mont Olympe), Northern Greece - Sept. 28, 2015 - from Peristasi, Pieria by Panagiotis Bartzos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta's bridge, Epirus*
Historical Arta's bridge by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Shores of Vathy by Martin Allison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sivota, Epirus*
e-sivota.gr DSC05328 by Vasilis M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Ancient Greek Architecture of Delphi by Richard Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Sounio, Attica*
Untitled by Marta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Lion Gate and Greek Hills by Gabriele Coppola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Eretria, south Euboea (Central Greece)*
By the sea by Giorgos Rousopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Greece -86 by Simon & Vicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vatheia, Mani, Greece (2) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Fira/Θήρα by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town and port, Aegina island (Attica)*
The blue port by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSC00354 by Arthur Firestone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firaplaka beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Firaplaka Panorama by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archoelogical island of Delos, Cyclades*
Delos, greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient town of Kamiros, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodos, Greece, 351 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
Astypalaia - Myloi by Drakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
Patmos, Port of Skala by David Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Greece by Olga Chicheva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios port and town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
_DSC6214AS by Giorgos Boutos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
reazione fisica by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4366 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos, Greece IMG_0088 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by Dejan Maksic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Αέριδες by Panos Charalampous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Cruise2019_Day11-115 by Lisa Reisman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Jonas Ekholst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo, Epirus*
Megalo Papigo by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
a busy market day by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Wife Portrait by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
iPhone XS Max, nightshot by Christos Souflias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 3-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
032-IMG_1472 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos (Messinia), Peloponnese*
Paseo en barco por la bahia de Pilos by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Panathenaic Olympic Stadium Athens by David Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town and mills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Town and mills by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece (1484).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios island, Cyclades*
Leaving Ios - Ios - Greece by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos, Greece by Kaitlyn Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Mosque 1645 by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania aerial view, Crete*
The Lighthouse of Chania by Markus Mäenpää, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
DJI_0072 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vatheia, Mani, Greece (2) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
DSC_2992.JPG by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Fading Colours - A Zante Sunset (Olympus OM-D EM5.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 12-40mm f2.8 Proi Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Sunsword &amp; Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Waves 4 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Greece,Kotzia square at night. View from the offices of Panepirotic Federation of Greece by vasiliki2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Rainy day in Gytheio by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Mist, Clouds, Contrails and Meteora by Javiralv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Eleni Tepetidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Korinthos, Peloponnese*
DSC_7942_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ahh...Santorini by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadeia, Central Greece*
Livadeia by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melissani cave, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Melissani Cave by Molly Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #1 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece 2017 by Greg Koller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorinni by Joe Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larisa, Thessaly*
Ρεπορτάζ στην ομίχλη by Dimitrios Maimaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firaplaka beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Firaplaka Panorama by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Street Greece (65)LOW by Theofilos Koutroumanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vatheia, Mani, Greece (2) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archaeological site of Delos, Cyclades*
Archaeological Site Delos Is., Greece - Birthplace of Apollo and Artemis by AL Solis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia, south-end of Ambracian Gulf, Greece by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Crete. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andros island (Cyclades)*
_RLP3110.jpg by Ron Person, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes July 2020 by Kamil Rojek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Monastiraki, Athens (Attica)*
lamps everywhere.. by Penny Zampeti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
_DSC7005_HDR by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens 2020 – Old BMW New Class by Michiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_2129Athens_2400 by Gergely Csatari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Greece summer by Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town shoreline by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
IMG_2684 by chenyifu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town, Aegina island (Attica)*
Egine by letstravel ingreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira by night, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Wife Portrait by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amphilochia reflection, Greece by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa Paros Greece by christian skiada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkeio, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
1216 Chalki, Naxos, Cyclades Greece by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 3-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythion2 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nydri, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
νυδρί by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
IMG_2288 by charlesstewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Monastiraki, Athens (Attica)*
lamps everywhere.. by Penny Zampeti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
IMG_8379 by Loren Finkelstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4381 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Chapel On The Coast by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vatheia, Mani, Greece (2) by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Symi - The Clock Tower by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #1 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Terrace with view - Santorini by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs to Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
September 5 Tuesday (Santorini) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsepelovo (Ioannina), Epirus*
Tsepelovo, Ioannina, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
*** by Nikolay Bobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Monastiraki, Athens (Attica)*
lamps everywhere.. by Penny Zampeti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
DJI_0072 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6004_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient town of Kamiros, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodos, Greece, 349 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios (Chios island), North Aegean reg.*
Chios Town, Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Cruise2019_Day11-115 by Lisa Reisman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Eleni Tepetidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Happy... Houses... by Kostas Arvanitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_6210 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bay near Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
021-IMG_1320 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros.. by LORENTZOS ROUSSOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Rainy day in Gytheio by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*
Day 4 Santorini Greece2017 (713) by Michael Shiaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens), Attica*
Athens9 by Sportcj19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Crete.Crete. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_5876_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Perspective by Sunsword &amp; Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Syntagma Square by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiti beach at Galini, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Amiti Beach by phunkstarr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
DSC_1350 by kostas ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Before the storm by Kostas Theognostou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
P8110039 by dhmleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Lion Gate and Greek Hills by Gabriele Coppola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylopotamos beach (Pelion), Thessaly*
Mylopotamos beach, Pelion, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Rhodes: Street of the Knights by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Nice photo from Rhodes...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nisyros volcano, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Volcan de Nisyros | L'un des sous-cratères by Antonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia reflection in a winter day by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*
Balos Lagoon (449) by polis poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Stoa of Attalos by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archaeological site of Delos, Cyclades*
Archaeological Site Delos Is., Greece - Birthplace of Apollo and Artemis by AL Solis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos windmills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Greece - Mykonos - Windmills by marcial.bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Argostoli by Fotini Maravegia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
Μέτσοβο by avasiliadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 3-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo, Epirus*
Megalo Papigo by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town and port, Aegina island (Attica)*
The blue port by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs to Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
September 5 Tuesday (Santorini) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Les hauts de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4201 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
20170914_150122 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Kerkira, Corfu Griekenland by Michael Neeven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Fira/Θήρα by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
2019 Griekenland 0315 Piraeus by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos, Greece by Kaitlyn Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes old town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Les toits de Rhodes by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Happy... Houses... by Kostas Arvanitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
20170914_150122 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Alyko by Nelly Panagiotopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
MYKONOS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Rio - Bridge by vasilis Rentas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
Astypalaia - Myloi by Drakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Most Patra-Rio by Bogdan Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSCF0415.jpg by Paris Polyzos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town shoreline by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio, Laconia, Peloponnese, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
beautiful Greece, Kokkari, Samos by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece 2017 by Greg Koller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece IMG_9731 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia,west Greece. by petros makris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Met_20_2Kala_195 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Plapouta, Nafplio - Πλαπούτα. Ναύπλιο by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voraikos gorge (Kalavrita), Peloponnese*
Voraikos Gorge - Greece by Rafi Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
greece day 14 for social-3 by Penny Rintoul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos beach by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Ios, Ios island (Cyclades)*
ΧΩΡΑ [ΙΟΣ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos (Messinia), Peloponnese*
Paseo en barco por la bahia de Pilos by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio, Laconia, Peloponnese, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
_DSC4829_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #2 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
A daytrip by boat from Rhodes to the island of Symi, 014 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
_DSC7005_HDR by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by Anouk Potters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_0828 by Tamas MOLNAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens (11) by Peter Albion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylopotamos beach (Pelion), Thessaly*
Mylopotamos beach, Pelion, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Parking by mateusz jagiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Греция, Пеллопоннес-96 by natalchuks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Alyko by Nelly Panagiotopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsepelovo (Ioannina), Epirus*
Tsepelovo, Ioannina, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Insel Nisyros, Süd-Ägäis.jpg by H. Eisenreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #2 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia reflection in a winter day by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
reazione fisica by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-31 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece IMG_9731 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-31 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Acropolis by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Petrified wood on ******:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Petrified wood on ******:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Kittens on the streets of ******:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
2019 Griekenland 0301 Piraeus by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Herakleion, Crete by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prassonisi, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Prassonissi by Alfonso Santelia, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Monastery on ******:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

and another one:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

And 2 more of these youngsters:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Contrasts by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
DSC04064 by Topmistr Světa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica)*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palm forest of Vai, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece (1038).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
20170914_145802 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki Sunset by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
Patmos Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia, south-end of Ambracian Gulf, Greece by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_6210 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
DSC08969 by MANOS ZOG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Acropolis by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Before the storm by Kostas Theognostou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monodendri (Zagori), Epirus*
Μονοδέντρι, Ζαγόρι - Monodendri, Zagori, Greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadeia, Central Greece*
Livadeia by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
now relax by aniretak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Kiato, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens (11) by Peter Albion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limenaria, Thassos island (North Aegean sea)*
Limeneria by Paweł Paciorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at Paxos island, Ionian islands*
_DSC0260.jpg by Tom Harvey-Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

More of the petrified wood on ******:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> *Unknown location at Paxos island, Ionian islands*
> _DSC0260.jpg by Tom Harvey-Brown, on Flickr


Christos, what has happened to you in the last 3 weeks?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio, Laconia, Peloponnese, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylopotamos beach (Pelion), Thessaly*
Mylopotamos beach, Pelion, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island*
239/365. White Paradise by George Venios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia, south-end of Ambracian Gulf, Greece by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Morning on the roofs of Nafplio by Julien Seguinot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panagia Evangelistria, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Panagia Evangelistria, Tinos by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece by KOSTAS KAPIDIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
The old and the new by Efi Tsiolka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos, Karpathos by Ion Androutsopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Kleftiko/MILOS Collection by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece 2017 by Greg Koller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by Anouk Potters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
GYTHEION GREECE by Dimitrios Pavlou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Met_20_2Kala_195 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Insel Nisyros, Süd-Ägäis.jpg by H. Eisenreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great Saturday at Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Easter in corfu Greece.my hometown.Every year we celebrate Easter with this tradition.Hundreds of people gather around to watch what we call “break the boti” and it’s suppose to make all the bad disappear.⚱These are some photos I captured. by Sophia Gardikioti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mouse island, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Pontikonisi Corfu by gfono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by Hannah Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia reflection in a winter day by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greece by Sebastian Pier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Thassos island (Macedonia)*
Greek Harbour Sunset by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagori, Epirus*
Greece, Epirus, Zagori by Elena Papakosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos town, Skopelos (Sporadas, Thessaly)*
Greece by lesley dugmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni, Peloponnese*
Greece 18 0380 by Oldrich Kucera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archoelogical island of Delos, Cyclades*
Delos, greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katakolo, Peloponnese*
075. Katakolon, Greece. 29-Oct-18. Ref-D149-Pc075 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, February 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo, Epirus*
Megalo Papigo by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandoned mine, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sulphur mine by Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkeio, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
1216 Chalki, Naxos, Cyclades Greece by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Argostoli by Fotini Maravegia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monodendri (Zagori), Epirus*
Μονοδέντρι, Ζαγόρι - Monodendri, Zagori, Greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs to Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
September 5 Tuesday (Santorini) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
AM17_0289 by imagePro Visual Content Creators, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Velika beach (Pelio), Thessaly*
Velika beach, Thessaly, Greece by Georgia Miliagou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari Beach - Samos ( North Aegean Greece) (Panasonic Lumix S1 & S 24-105mm f4 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
[ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrokorinthos castle, Peloponnese*
Akrokorinthos - Llegando by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Alyko by Nelly Panagiotopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
One perfect place part3... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by Dejan Maksic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Attica*
Athens city lights by Nicholas Souvatzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, west Greece*
13-06-2011 by Baggelis Tsinias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
032-IMG_1472 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses town, Spetses island (Attica)*
_25A0922 by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos, Karpathos by Ion Androutsopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
_DSC7005_HDR by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis, Thrace*
IMG_0132_ (2)_ (3)_tonemapped by Asmaa Salah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street view of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
New Town by DJ Damien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Kos town by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia Harbour by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
DSC04064 by Topmistr Světa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Velika beach (Pelio), Thessaly*
Velika beach, Thessaly, Greece by Georgia Miliagou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Segway by Spyros Papaspyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by Dejan Maksic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zea port at Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Teak clinker boat at marina zea Pireaus Greece. by c.nutta11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Floating Boat by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu. Sidari by Sergey Rsavin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsepelovo (Ioannina), Epirus*
Tsepelovo, Ioannina, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki 21 by Elena Papakosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Corinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth Canal... by Giorgos Katsamas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by Anouk Potters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu Greece by Patrick Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spiliotissa (Cavernous) Aristi, Epirus*
Παναγία Σπηλιώτισσα Αρίστη Panagia Spiliotissa(cavernous) Aristi by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece and Dubai August 2019 by Stephen Hough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece by KOSTAS KAPIDIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros.. by LORENTZOS ROUSSOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta (23) by Claude Petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
20170914_145802 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greece Thessaloniki by Gor Tamazyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papafragkas beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Papafragkas Beach - Milos Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #2 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
20160723-DSC_0502.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nemea, Peloponnese*
2016-05-06_Némée-0001 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsepelovo (Ioannina), Epirus*
Tsepelovo, Ioannina, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Lefkada, Greece by Nick Tsenteme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Sanierungsbedürftig by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by Nikos Tsitsel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Eleni Tepetidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
ROAD to the PORT of NAXOS GREEK ISLAND, CYCLADES, MEDITERRANEAN SEA by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nydri, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
νυδρί by Kon Wl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kassiopi, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Kassiopi corfu by night aerial view by Ερνεστος Βιτουλαδιτης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikitas beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Milos beach 1 by Srđan Radosavljević, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Thassos island (Macedonia)*
Greek Harbour Sunset by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3510 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Όλυμπος Καρπάθου // Olympos village, Karpathos, Greece by Σπύρος Βάθης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
7 (4) by Debbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Parking by mateusz jagiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
032-IMG_1472 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
2019 Griekenland 0315 Piraeus by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu, Greece by Tim Raschko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo, Epirus*
Megalo Papigo by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
Metsovo - Epirus - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Greece Kefalonia Island by Attila Juhasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by peter_tselios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Lady lazing at a Mykonos beach by Nagarjun Kandukuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Lady at the shore by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes old town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Les toits de Rhodes by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Épire, gorges de la Vikos. by Jean-Jacques Le Moan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Airport of Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly)*
JSI/LGSK: ThomasCook (SmartLynxAirlines) Airbus A321-231 YL-LXQ by RCswissphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kozani, Macedonia*
Kozani M Lamprinos by Michael Lamprinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
A daytrip by boat from Rhodes to the island of Symi, 014 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfú (Grecia, 12-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolongi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaki island, Ionian islands*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Cruise2019_Day11-115 by Lisa Reisman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
4W0A7302 by The Ron Clark Academy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #2 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos / Κάλυμνος by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos / Κάλυμνος by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Греция, о. Крит, Ханья by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Greece by Sunsword &amp; Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kynopiastes town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Sunsword &amp; Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Windmill in Chios by Στελιος Στττ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos, Crete*
Cretan odyssey by Mark Meynell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Acropolis in pink by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seitan Limania beach (Chania), Crete*
Seitan Limania Chania (46) by polis poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos, Crete*
Balos, Crete by Pedro Nunez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at Mykonos island, Cyclades*
7 (4) by Debbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta, Peloponnese*
View south over Sparta to the mountains of Taygetus The utterly deserted Acropolis of Sparti - not a soul anywhere! by Kevin Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki 21 by Elena Papakosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ahh...Santorini by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios Town, Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
20160723-DSC_0502.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
ΝΑΥΜΑΧΙΑ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΥ 2016 by PATRAS SAILING CLUB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia town and port, Astypalaia island (Dodecanese)*
AM17_0289 by imagePro Visual Content Creators, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
April's Last Sunset by Snoopix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa port by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Faramagan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3510 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Evening in Kastoria by Dimitris Smixiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Panathenaic Olympic Stadium Athens by David Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Fira/Θήρα by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Kerkira, Corfu Griekenland by Michael Neeven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
IMG_5185 by Emerson Gibin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
greece_mykonos_tavern-by-sea.jpg.pagespeed.ce.4gIrxX2OPe by DIO GYULA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Piraeus by night by George Theodorakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Myrtos beach by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
chalkis carnival by constantine palivakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki street by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaki island, Ionian islands*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*
leros 2014-3643 by benny.levine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andros island (Cyclades)*
tough decision by Giannis Dimitriou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
IMG_8379 by Loren Finkelstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini panoramic view, Cyclades*
Day 4 Santorini Greece2017 (713) by Michael Shiaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
The Lighthouse of Chania by Markus Mäenpää, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Karpathos 2009 by gijs dk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Dodecanese*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_0828 by Tamas MOLNAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Acropolis in pink by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greek sunset part2... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Aerial view of Thessaloniki city at night by vasilis ververidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panagia Evangelistria, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Panagia Evangelistria, Tinos by Kevin Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panagia Evangelistria, Tinos island (Cyclades)*
Προσκύνημα! (2) by Hloipapa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panagia Ekatontapyliani, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Panagia tis Ekatontapyliani, Paros, Greece by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panagia Ekatontapyliani, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Church of Panagia Ekatondapiliani by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalcis by Joanna Voulgarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mt.Panachaiko (Patra), Peloponnese*
Παναχαικό - Mt.Panachaiko Greece. by DINOS KRASSAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Греция, о. Крит, Ханья by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zea port at Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Teak clinker boat at marina zea Pireaus Greece. by Clive Nuttall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia town, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos,Greece-5060074 by patpaddlefoot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Terrace with view - Santorini by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Mary Ovchinnikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia, south-end of Ambracian Gulf, Greece by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki 21 by Elena Papakosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
28072746 by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Kalamata,Greece by bledi veizaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - view from Meteora by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Cruise2019_Day11-115 by Lisa Reisman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece + Delphi-Athens (11 of 29) by Jen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, **Poros island (Attica)*
Poros by Denis Brothier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 3-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
under the rock by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Corinth, Peloponnese*
_DSC4807 by Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Greece, Kavala / Кавала by Stanimir Kunev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Parthenon by Josh Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Athletic Center of Athens (Athens), Attica*
OAKA | Olympic Athletic Center of Athens "Spiros Louis" by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Kavala in HDR by anastase.papoortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
lamps everywhere.. by Penny Zampeti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ermoupoli by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutro (Sfakia), Crete*
Loutro by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Athens from the Acropolis by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papingo, Epirus*
Megalo Papigo by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Greece - Parga by Angryoffinchley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diros cave, Peloponnese*
Diros cave, Greece by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Armenistis by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Petrified wood on Lesvos:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

more petrified wood on Lesvos:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Small kittens on Lesvos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Great photos; well done


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
greece_mykonos_tavern-by-sea.jpg.pagespeed.ce.4gIrxX2OPe by DIO GYULA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece by KOSTAS KAPIDIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Parking by mateusz jagiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Velika beach (Pelio), Thessaly*
Velika beach, Thessaly, Greece by Georgia Miliagou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly)*
Skiathos island!! Greece! by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town and mills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Town and mills by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2819-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monenvasia by Andrea Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
20170914_145802 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortress of Rethymno, Crete*
DSC09454 by Jaap Hofstee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parikia, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Parikia by Kostas Chrstdls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benitses, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
DSC05816-1 by Colin Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greece - Santorini - Oia by Car Los, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3510 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus port at dusk (Athens), Attica*
31st May 2018. ANEK Lines El Venizelos in the inner harbour at Piraeus, Greece by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
View of the old harbour by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Peloponnese*
patras-greece-6 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaki island, Ionian islands*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Marinatou in Fira by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
[ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greece Thessaloniki by Gor Tamazyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaki island, Ionian islands*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
20160723-DSC_0502.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drapetsona (Piraeus), Attica*
drapetsona_old_railway_stop by spiros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai palm forest, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Cruise2019_Day11-115 by Lisa Reisman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses waterfront, Spetses island (Attica)*
_25A0922 by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos, Greece by Kaitlyn Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Vikos Gorge, Vikos–Aoös NP, Greece by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Épire, gorges de la Vikos. by Jean-Jacques Le Moan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki Greece by Stylianos Lavranos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Αγια Αικατερινη by Nicola Manini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Insel Nisyros, Süd-Ägäis.jpg by H. Eisenreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by Nikos Tsitsel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Thassos island (Macedonia)*
Greek Harbour Sunset by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece (1038).jpg by goodnightstrawberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
One perfect place... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta by Costas Giavrimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zea port at Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Teak clinker boat at marina zea Pireaus Greece. by c.nutta11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Kos town by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece by KOSTAS KAPIDIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki Sunset by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Cruise2019_Day11-115 by Lisa Reisman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Lady lazing at a Mykonos beach by Nagarjun Kandukuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythion2 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
032-IMG_1472 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
beautiful Greece, Kokkari, Samos by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia reflection in a winter day by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #1 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gythion2 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Platamonas Greece ... HDR by Emil Athanasiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Greece 2k18 [no edit] by Mickz_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrokorinthos castle, Peloponnese*
Akrokorinthos - Llegando by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astypalaia island, Dodecanese*
View to Astypalaia Island, Greece This is a lovely, beautiful, unique, remote island in Greece. Not an easy place to reach, and this has helped to preserve the old local Greek character, not to speak about the amazing food ...slurp #greece #astypalaia #as by StefanoMEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Segway by Spyros Papaspyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Acropolis by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Greece_Edipsos by StavrosPap2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Όλυμπος Καρπάθου // Olympos village, Karpathos, Greece by Σπύρος Βάθης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Old port#Nafpaktos#Greece by stathis agrafiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Parking by mateusz jagiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
_DSC4829_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
The Lighthouse of Chania by Markus Mäenpää, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Naxos town, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Portara Naxos island Greece by Zdenek Senkyrik / www.reckonasbavi.cz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town shoreline by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*
Leros by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos of Karpathos by nikos_m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Marinatou in Fira by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Mary Ovchinnikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni (Euboea), Central Greece*
Λίμνη Ευβοίας Limni Euboea by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio Beach by Costantino Galileos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica)*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfú (Grecia, 12-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Greece 2k18 [no edit] by Mickz_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ambeli beach, Folegandros island (Cyclades)*
At Ambeli beach by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trichonida lake (Agrinio), West Greece*
Nature's gold by Dim Vas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Βολος DSC03890 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropoli of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos III by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknonw location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Cefalonia: 30 luglio 2016 -2- (g54 v101) by Alessandra---, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greece Thessaloniki by Gor Tamazyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu. Sidari by Sergey Rsavin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
Metsovo - Epirus - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
Epidavros by Constadinos Vito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*
Balos Lagoon (456) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melissani cave, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Melissani Cave by Molly Green, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Molyvos, Lesvos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Greece_Edipsos by StavrosPap2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papafragkas beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Papafragkas Beach - Milos Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Waves 4 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsepelovo (Ioannina), Epirus*
Tsepelovo, Ioannina, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
DSC01142 by Antonis Kotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
The port town of Ermoupolis by Garnham Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Lesvos petrified wood:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Nice photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
P5214724 by Ecks Bartlebooth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Fiscardo, Kefalonia, Ionian Islands, Greece :: HDR by Artie Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae - Lion Gate Inside by Le Monde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Греция, о. Крит, Ханья by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Thassos island (Macedonia)*
Greek Harbour Sunset by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Sunshine ready... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras and Sparta (background), Peloponnese*
2017.03.10 - Mistra - Greece by Chart PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Aerial view of Thessaloniki city at night by vasilis ververidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Limnionas, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Limnionas Greece Blue Waters Greece Amazing World Art Photography LuvPhotography Greece Holiday Painting with my DSLR www.luvphotography.com by Luv Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Trikala By Night! by Thanasis Drizos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*

Christmas in town by sum2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Kleftiko/MILOS Collection by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Mooving boat in harbour of Heraklio. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Fisheye Sunset - Myrina Town - Lemnos (Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 8mm f1.8 Fisheye Prime) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Christmas Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Segway by Spyros Papaspyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by দেবর্ষি রায়, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Grecia ('15) by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
lamps everywhere.. by Penny Zampeti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stoupa village, Peloponnese*
Stoupa, Greece by royleader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 154 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #2 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*
_DSC2934-01 by stavros pls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
April's Last Sunset by Snoopix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Soon the World will Awaken by Rohan Zanzibar, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kerkyra* (a.k.a. *Corfu*)
















Фотографія з вірою в майбутнє... / Вячеслав


Фотографія з вірою в майбутнє... з альбому мої подорожі автора Вячеслав. Опис: 1500*, біля Храму на о. Корфу. Фото завантажено 4 січня 2022.




photographers.ua


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pythagorio, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Pythagorio, Samos, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Happy National Day, Greece! by Teresa's Place, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia*
G0051520_1484230664454_high by Pantelis Aspridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Space Lover said:


> *Kerkyra* (a.k.a. *Corfu*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo from Kerkyra


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Symi, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

wrong post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ancient thera by Matt Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Сat in the window at Athens, Attica*
Сat in the window by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Épire, gorges de la Vikos. by Jean-Jacques Le Moan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Plastira's lake, Thessaly*
A painting by nature by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica)*
POROS-GREECE by vgiagias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nea Artaki (Euboea), Central Greece*
Nea Artaki is celebrating today by Theodoros Valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
AM17_0524 by imagePro Communication, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Eleni Tepetidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Θεσσαλονίκη, 3.5.2016 01 by p. vgenopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos town, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town Main Square by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
20160723-DSC_0502.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
DSC_2992.JPG by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Galaxidi - Γαλαξίδι by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
Castillo de Methoni by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Symi, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Mediterranean_Greece_Symi-min by Bethany Ciullo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Греция, Пеллопоннес-96 by natalchuks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (ionian islands)*
Drapano Bridge by Denis Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Piraeus by night by George Theodorakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Floating Boat by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda, Crete*
Elounda by Michael Schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
One perfect place... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropoli of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos III by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, February 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Kiato, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Before the storm by Kostas Theognostou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aristi village (Zagori), Epirus*
Cute restaurant in Aristi by Dimitris Iliopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Kastoria Lake by n.pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
032-IMG_1472 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Parthenon by Josh Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu. Sidari by Sergey Rsavin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 3-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos, Greece IMG_0088 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Star Dorjan to Thessaloniki by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Attica*
January nights by the sea by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Ancient Agora by Anneliese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Larisa, Thessaly*
Larissa, Greece by Thymios Arvanitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Δίρφυς by Argyro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Crete*
Gateway to the mountains IMG_6201 by Viv Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Roman Agora by Anneliese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peloponnese*
High bluff by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
The Orthodox Cathedral by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Armenistis by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos, Crete*
Balos, Crete by Pedro Nunez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Insel Nisyros, Süd-Ägäis.jpg by H. Eisenreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Rio Antirio Bridge Epirus by Sofia Tsekeridou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece by KOSTAS KAPIDIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Mary Ovchinnikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nemea, Peloponnese*
2016-05-06_Némée-0001 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by Photo_hobbyist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Black sand beach of Perissa, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSCF5921_ by Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Lycabettus Hill by Roy Lathwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Όλυμπος Καρπάθου // Olympos village, Karpathos, Greece by Σπύρος Βάθης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Untitled by Hristina Papadopulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
2017-04-02_09-33-08 by avasiliadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
_DSC7887 by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
3d clouds by Agapi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Streets of Rethymnon by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Greek sunset part2... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkeio, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
1216 Chalki, Naxos, Cyclades Greece by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece IMG_9731 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greece by Sebastian Pier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
A waxing crescent moon over the Bridge by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*

Αγια Αικατερινη by Nicola Manini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Aerial view of Thessaloniki city at night by vasilis ververidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai palm forest, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka bay and Spinalonga island, Crete*
Plaka and Spinalonga by Richard Graves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
A daytrip by boat from Rhodes to the island of Symi, 014 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
View of the old harbour by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
4W0A7302 by The Ron Clark Academy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Fira/Θήρα by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Untitled by Thierry Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Αέριδες by Panos Charalampous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_6210 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metsovo, Epirus*
Μέτσοβο by avasiliadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu, Greece by Tim Raschko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos town, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town Main Square by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Όλυμπος Καρπάθου // Olympos village, Karpathos, Greece by Σπύρος Βάθης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molyvos, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Molyvos (Mythimna) by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Greece, Kavala / Кавала by Stanimir Kunev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos town, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town Main Square by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town and mills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Town and mills by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Βολος DSC03890 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Skiathos island, Sporades (Thessaly)*
Skiathos island!! Greece! by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caldera of Santorini, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Caldeira de Santorin (Σαντορίνη Καλντέρα / Santoríni Kalntéra) by Mundiviage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari Beach - Samos ( North Aegean Greece) (Panasonic Lumix S1 & S 24-105mm f4 Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Vikos Gorge @ Oxia by simplyFlaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Olympos, Macedonia*
Mount Olympus, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ Α' | ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Arachova, Greece by zi zio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Edipsos..Evia...Greece by Giannis Zaxarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*
Leros by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
lamps everywhere.. by Penny Zampeti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Trikala By Night! by Thanasis Drizos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naousa sunset by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki Sunset by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakki, Leros island (Dodecanese)*
Leros by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsepelovo (Ioannina), Epirus*
Tsepelovo, Ioannina, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Kerkira, Corfu Griekenland by Michael Neeven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
_DSC7887 by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Evening in Kastoria by Dimitris Smixiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Greece 2k18 [no edit] by Mickz_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos Bikes by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Sunsword &amp; Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta by Costas Giavrimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Wind und Wellen by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni (Euboea), Central Greece*
Λίμνη Ευβοίας Limni Euboea by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece by KOSTAS KAPIDIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
20170912-_DSC8282 by Feet wet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
032-IMG_1472 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Greece, Kavala / Кавала by Stanimir Kunev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Milos Island by Michael Nicht, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Lesvos:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ypsilou monastery, Lesvos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Psara island (North Aegean reg.)*
P1070416 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Acropolis .IMG_1893 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Όλυμπος Καρπάθου // Olympos village, Karpathos, Greece by Σπύρος Βάθης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Traditional architecture of Oia village on Santorini island by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diagoras airport of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Diagoras Airport - Rhodes [RHO / LGRP] by dahlaviation.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Ίος - Ios island by Thodoris Rammos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greece Thessaloniki by Gor Tamazyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Acropolis by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Mandraki, Insel Nisyros, Süd-Ägäis.jpg by H. Eisenreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Cruise2019_Day11-115 by Lisa Reisman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Armenistis by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
HELLENIC NAVY LOCKHEED P-3B ORION 152744(cn185-5184) by Savvas Garozis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
FRENCH AIR FORCE DASSAULT RAFALE by Savvas Garozis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
April's Last Sunset by Snoopix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papafragkas beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Papafragkas Beach - Milos Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Electra Palace Hotel Thessaloniki Macedonia Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsilvou lake (Achaia), Peloponnese*
Tsivlou Lake by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Aerial view of Thessaloniki city at night by vasilis ververidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Eleni Tepetidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Lady lazing at a Mykonos beach by Nagarjun Kandukuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
28072746 by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
now relax by aniretak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aeropoli (Mani), Peloponnese*
Greece 2014 by Giovanna Patani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
_DSC4829_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Old port#Nafpaktos#Greece by stathis agrafiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Velika beach (Pelio), Thessaly*
Velika beach, Thessaly, Greece by Georgia Miliagou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Met_20_2Kala_195 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caldera of Santorini, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Caldeira de Santorin (Σαντορίνη Καλντέρα / Santoríni Kalntéra) by Mundiviage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3510 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Edipsos..Evia...Greece by Giannis Zaxarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Naxos town, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Portara Naxos island Greece by Zdenek Senkyrik / www.reckonasbavi.cz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos town, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town Main Square by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Mary Ovchinnikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes old town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Les toits de Rhodes by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Monastery on Lesvos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Aerial view of Thessaloniki city at night by vasilis ververidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Early morning sun on Corfu, Greece by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu. Sidari by Sergey Rsavin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3510 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Faramagan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica)*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palaiokastritsa, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
_J3A6850cs by Randy Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avgonima, Chios island (north Aegean reg.)*
Avgonima (9) by Nikita Guidotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknonw location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Cefalonia: 30 luglio 2016 -2- (g54 v101) by Alessandra---, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolongi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Greece, autumn at lake of Ioannina by nikosgr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos / Κάλυμνος by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larisa, Thessaly*
Christmas in Larisa, Greece by Christos Souflias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
rhodes city, harbor entrance by Veit Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Parking by mateusz jagiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
[ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Easter Corfu by Stylianos Lavranos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
602A6850 by mike400, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_09-44-40-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
20170912-_DSC8282 by Feet wet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Electra Palace Hotel Thessaloniki Macedonia Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

🔺🔺🔺 This is the Agios Nikolaos Church in Pyrgos Kallistis village, near Mesaria


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Waves In The Port by Snoopix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Drapetsona (Piraeus), Attica*
drapetsona_old_railway_stop by spiros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Varlaam monastery, Meteora, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Attica*
January nights by the sea by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
DSC01142 by Antonis Kotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Ίος - Ios island by Thodoris Rammos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos town, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town Main Square by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes old town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Les toits de Rhodes by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni (Euboea), Central Greece*
Λίμνη Ευβοίας Limni Euboea by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Αέριδες by Panos Charalampous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mythimna, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Mythimna by guidojansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monodendri (Zagori), Epirus*
Μονοδέντρι, Ζαγόρι - Monodendri, Zagori, Greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #2 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ermoupoli Harbour, Syros by Bill Cumming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki 21 by Elena Papakosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prokopi (Euboea), Central Greece*
prokopi-euboea-greece-1 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Ioannis (Pelion), Thessaly*
Pilio by Elina Tsamigos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfú (Grecia, 12-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Porto_Katsiki_DSCF3662 by Michael Kulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Dragon's Lair, Kastoria*


Dragon's Lair, Kastoria, Greece by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Θεσσαλονίκη, 3.5.2016 01 by p. vgenopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Corinth, Peloponnese*
_DSC4807 by Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mouse island, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Pontikonisi Corfu by gfono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses waterfront, Spetses island (Attica)*
_25A0922 by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Wife Portrait by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Street Candid by Dimisahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki, Greece (115/365, April 25th) by Yannis_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Sanierungsbedürftig by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios Island (Grecia) by Quico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Limnionas, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Limnionas Greece Blue Waters Greece Amazing World Art Photography LuvPhotography Greece Holiday Painting with my DSLR www.luvphotography.com by Luv Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At upper Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
The Sun On Her Face by Matthaios Eleftheriadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
3d clouds by Agapi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros.. by LORENTZOS ROUSSOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by Sergei Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #1 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ahh...Santorini by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi town, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes by Anouk Potters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Ios, Ios island (Cyclades)*
ΧΩΡΑ [ΙΟΣ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dispilio, Macedonia*
Dispilio, Western Macedonia by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
Vikos Gorge by Charis Solomou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location on Lesvos island, North Aegean reg.*
Bike..nature and anemone by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klidhonia's stone bridge, Thessaly*
Sunset at Klidhonia's stone bridge by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
One perfect place... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Δίρφυς by Argyro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda, Crete*
Elounda by Michael Schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsilvou lake (Achaia), Peloponnese*
Tsivlou Lake by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by দেবর্ষি রায়, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Milos Island by Michael Nicht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Athletic Center of Athens (Athens), Attica*
OAKA | Olympic Athletic Center of Athens "Spiros Louis" by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Sentimental Purpose by Kostas Themelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropoli of Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Acropoli di Lindos III by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkida, Euboea (Greece) by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach of Katerini, Macedonia*
Paralia 37 by Rossana De Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki 21 by Elena Papakosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naousa sunset by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Όλυμπος Καρπάθου // Olympos village, Karpathos, Greece by Σπύρος Βάθης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Kavala in HDR by anastase.papoortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos town, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Samos Town Main Square by SuperSpotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Naxos town, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Portara Naxos island Greece by Zdenek Senkyrik / www.reckonasbavi.cz, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Kamari on Santorini.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Galaxidi - Γαλαξίδι by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Parking by mateusz jagiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos to Kos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs to Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
September 5 Tuesday (Santorini) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I am on Santorini right now but I am not going to make use of these animals.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Post more photos from Santorini...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu, Greece by Tim Raschko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica)*
Port d'Égine by Hélène Millard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
The port town of Ermoupolis by Garnham Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
Greece 2k18 [no edit] by Mickz_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki Greece by Stylianos Lavranos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses waterfront, Spetses island (Attica)*
_25A0922 by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Armenistis, Ikaria island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Armenistis by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vikos gorge, Epirus*
The view from the steps by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Below by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papafragkas beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Papafragkas Beach - Milos Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni (Euboea), Central Greece*
Λίμνη Ευβοίας Limni Euboea by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Fira/Θήρα by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Mooving boat in harbour of Heraklio. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia reflection in a winter day by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Olympos, Macedonia*
Mount Olympus, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
April's Last Sunset by Snoopix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios Island (Grecia) by Quico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu. Sidari by Sergey Rsavin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos, Greece by Kaitlyn Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Mary Ovchinnikova, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

More Santorini: Ancient Thira ruins


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Sunset at Ia, Santorini:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

3 domes church in Ia, Santorini:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Santorini caldera seen from Fira:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Kamari on Santorini:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Santorini!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akrokorinthos castle, Peloponnese*
Akrokorinthos - Llegando by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
20170914_150122 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros.. by LORENTZOS ROUSSOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknonw location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Cefalonia: 30 luglio 2016 -2- (g54 v101) by Alessandra---, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rodi - Selfie by Armando Domenico Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Kleftiko/MILOS Collection by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes island, Greece by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Rush hour by betonven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Marathon 2016, Runners at the Final Stage Downtown by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
7 (4) by Debbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgos, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Pyrgos Kallistis/Πύργος Καλλίστης by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Early morning sun on Corfu, Greece by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa port by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece by KOSTAS KAPIDIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Lady lazing at a Mykonos beach by Nagarjun Kandukuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Assos Below by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Preveza, Epirus*
Preveza 2016 (26) by Claude Petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rodi - Selfie by Armando Domenico Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos, Crete*
Ανάκτορο Φαιστού. Φαιστός. μινωική αρχιτεκτονική. by Guifré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Греция, о. Крит, Ханья by Viktor K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga bay by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica)*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Lover's Mountain by Feng Deng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Arachova Blues by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chalki, Chalki island (Dodecanese)*
LX-020722-119 by Steve Chasey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanias, Crete*
Platanias 2,15, Crete by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Olympos, Macedonia*
Mount Olympus by plutogno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora Morning by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Panathenaic Stadium by Feng Deng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paleokastritsa, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Seascape/Corfu /Greece by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prokopi (Euboea), Central Greece*
prokopi-euboea-greece-1 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
_DSC7887 by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Santa Maura, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
The Castle of Santa Maura-2 by BRIAN DANDRIDGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari by Karol Wyrzykowski-Kuć, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΥ ΛΑΜΠΡΑΚΗ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes-22 by Steve Summers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
20220401o005_1080 by Chris Juden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Parking by mateusz jagiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hellenic Maritime museum in Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Hellenic Maritime Museum by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Panachaiko (Patra), Peloponnese*
Παναχαικό - Mt.Panachaiko Greece. by DINOS KRASSAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Pyrgi ('the painted village'), Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Peloponnese - West Greece*
DSC_5254_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSC00354 by Arthur Firestone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caldera of Santorini, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Caldeira de Santorin (Σαντορίνη Καλντέρα / Santoríni Kalntéra) by Mundiviage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos, Crete*
Balos, Crete by Pedro Nunez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Kerkira, Corfu Griekenland by Michael Neeven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC03809 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Ios, Ios island (Cyclades)*
ΧΩΡΑ [ΙΟΣ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Porto_Katsiki_DSCF3662 by Michael Kulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Wife Portrait by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_0828 by Tamas MOLNAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Hydra town, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra - Walk to Prophet Elias Monastery - View on the city by Xavier Bonnefoy-Cudraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda, Crete*
Elounda by Michael Schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naousa sunset by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
DSC04064 by Topmistr Světa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (ionian islands)*
Drapano Bridge by Denis Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Ίος - Ios island by Thodoris Rammos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu, Greece by Tim Raschko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Αέριδες by Panos Charalampous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Segway by Spyros Papaspyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town and mills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Town and mills by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by Nikos Tsitsel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Before the storm by Kostas Theognostou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by Hannah Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Sunsword &amp; Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Διώρυγα Κορίνθου. Όψη 1 by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Electra Palace Hotel Thessaloniki Macedonia Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
phone by darrylcuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Architectural beauty. Nauplion by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio by G. Bastakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutro (Sfakia), Crete*
Loutro by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palm forest of Vai, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monodendri (Zagori), Epirus*
Μονοδέντρι, Ζαγόρι - Monodendri, Zagori, Greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
4W0A7302 by The Ron Clark Academy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina town, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Richa Nera Beach - Myrina Town - Limnos (North Aegean - Greece) (Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 12-40mm f2.8 Pro Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Streets of Rethymnon by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Lady at the shore by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, ancient agora - View at Akropolis by KATERINA NIKA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa Paros Greece by christian skiada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greece Thessaloniki by Gor Tamazyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios Island (Grecia) by Quico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Knossos ruins, Crete*
1220 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*
_DSC2934-01 by stavros pls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
The port town of Ermoupolis by Garnham Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsilvou lake (Achaia), Peloponnese*
Tsivlou Lake by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos, Karpathos by Ion Androutsopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center at Athens, Attica*
Merry Christmas! by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Thassos island (Macedonia)*
Greek Harbour Sunset by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Old port#Nafpaktos#Greece by stathis agrafiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
a busy market day by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mystras, Peloponnese*
Greece 2017-320 by Pete Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Density by Aldiana Halim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Edipsos..Evia...Greece by Giannis Zaxarakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Platamonas, Macedonia*
Castle of Platamonas by ApostolosK., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spetses waterfront, Spetses island (Attica)*
_25A0922 by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Night in Santorini by Flavia Curcuraci, on Flickr


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)

_Acropole ATENA în septembrie 2016!
Fotografie din portofoliul personal._


----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)




----------



## mariuspapadopol (3 mo ago)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko, Euboea (Central Greece)*
SARAKINIKO by Στρατος Μελιδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
beautiful Greece, Kokkari, Samos by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Holy Portrait by Nick Brasinikas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagkadia town (Arkadia), Peloponnese*
ΛΑΓΚΑΔΙΑ ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑΣ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanias, Crete*
Platanias 2,15, Crete by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai palm forest, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monodendri (Zagori), Epirus*
Μονοδέντρι, Ζαγόρι - Monodendri, Zagori, Greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Psili Ammos beach, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
Psili Ammos beach, Patmos, Greece by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina town, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Richa Nera Beach - Myrina Town - Limnos (North Aegean - Greece) (Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 12-40mm f2.8 Pro Zoom) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Athletic Center of Athens (Athens), Attica*
OAKA | Olympic Athletic Center of Athens "Spiros Louis" by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
chalkis carnival by constantine palivakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Thessaly*
Volos from the ship #2 by jimsawthat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veria, Macedonia*
Μαλακούση Βενιζέλου γωνία by avasiliadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
reazione fisica by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus port (Athens), Attica*
31st May 2018. Hellas Liberty in the harbour at Piraeus, Greece by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Chalkis as Seen from Karababas Fortress. by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Imerovigli,Santorini by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (Cyclades)*
Hios Town (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Floating Boat by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
2017-10-17_12-13-59 by MattLake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Peloponnese*
Castillo de Methoni by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Hydra, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra Island by jeremy Seto, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Meteora, Greece by Eleni Tepetidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes island, Greece by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos - Pothia by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient town of Kamiros, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodos, Greece, 351 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient town of Kamiros, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodos, Greece, 352 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos aerial view (Mykonos island), Cyclades*
Mykonos to Kos by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Grecia ('15) by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
Arta by Costas Giavrimis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorini - Fira/Θήρα by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Traditional architecture of Oia village on Santorini island by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ancient thera by Matt Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4381 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3510 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda, Crete*
Elounda by Michael Schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Wind und Wellen by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------

